# [Completed] The Intelligence



## CattleRustler

The Intelligence
*The Intelligence - by CattleRustler - July-December 2008
1st Place - OCN X-MAS 2008 Mod Of The Month*

*COMPLETE*


















*Goal:* Build a fully functional atx pc into this case, yet have the case look exactly like it does in the game Team Fortress 2. The case will stand upright like a regular pc case, or can lay flat as pictured below. Also it will be inherently transportable


















*Starting Case:* A Zero-Halliburton Tempered Aluminum camera equipment case, 13 x 21 x 7.5 snagged off of ebay




































thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.5
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## CattleRustler

*Quick-Links to Updates

The Intelligence - Day 01 - Getting Started (mock ups, idea testing)
The Intelligence - Day 02 - mobo rail system begins
The Intelligence - Day 03 - mobo template, installing rail system bases
The Intelligence - Day 04 - tap tests, more rail bases, switch panel cutout
The Intelligence - Day 05 - upper rail mounting, standoff/mobo template test
The Intelligence - Parts 01 - a bunch of parts for the project
The Intelligence - Day 06 - mobo pan test fits with rails
The Intelligence - Day 07 - mobo pan back cuts
The Intelligence - Day 08 - more mobo pan back cuts, fan hole action
The Intelligence - Day 09 - zh case hardware removal, psu mock up, more fan work
The Intelligence - Day 10 - more of the same as above, mobo pan seating
The Intelligence - Day 10.5 - mini update
The Intelligence - Day 11 - fan grills, psu mounts
The Intelligence - Day 12 - more parts, grill work, psu standoff, switch dilemma
The Intelligence - Day 13 - switch solved + mock up, faceplate mock up, hdd mounts
The Intelligence - Day 13.5 - mini update
The Intelligence - Day 14 - all over the place, dvd slot cut out
The Intelligence - Day 15 - paint teaser
The Intelligence - Day 16 - latch bracket problems, dvd drive mounts
The Intelligence - Day 17 - dvd drive moar, hurricane, parts, latch bracket moar
The Intelligence - Day 18 - lil paints moar
The Intelligence - Day 19 - sanding begins
The Intelligence - Day 20 - sanding continues, spot priming
The Intelligence - Day 21 - power cable connector, dial opening, feet trim
The Intelligence - Day 22 - custom hinges, more surface work, spot priming
The Intelligence - Day 23 - surface work, mobo pan drill outs, exhaust tube phail
The Intelligence - Day 24 - sanding, spot priming, psu extension
The Intelligence - Day 25 - spot filling, psu extension do-over
The Intelligence - Day 26 - surface work, hinge repaint, paint contraption
The Intelligence - Day 27 - Test fit parts, adjustments
The Intelligence - Day 28 -* *P*ower *O*n *S*elf *T*est
*The Intelligence - Day 29 - dvd cut outs 2, test fits, case handle repaint, mobo pan body fill, mock grill idea
The Intelligence - Day 30 - mock grill idea = phail, mobo pan work, exhaust tubes 2 & 3, mobo pan priming
The Intelligence - Day 31 - Case Priming begins
The Intelligence - Day 32 - Case PAINTING begins
The Intelligence - Day 33 - Yes, It's RED!
The Intelligence - Day 33.5 - Mini Update - Case De-taping
The Intelligence - Day 34 - All Over The Place
The Intelligence - Day 35 - Acrylic Work
The Intelligence - Day 35.5 - Mini Update
The Intelligence - Day 36 - more switch faceplate work, mobo pan repaint, clear tests, paint bleeds retouch
The Intelligence - Day 36.5 - case lid priming
The Intelligence - Day 37 - Tubes, Trims, Fan paint
The Intelligence - Day 38 - Tabs, Tubes, Clears, Paints - let there be white!
The Intelligence - Day 39 - Exhaust, Case Paint - win or phail? Live and learn
The Intelligence - Day 39.5 - Bottom Case Paint
The Intelligence - Day 40 - Let's Paint
The Intelligence - Day 41 - Paint Some More
The Intelligence - Day 42 - Dry wet sanding, paint touch ups
The Intelligence - Day 43 - White stripe again, rouging
The Intelligence - Day 43.5 - mini update - stripe de-taping, inner clear coat
The Intelligence - Day 44 - Phail stencils, win clear coats
The Intelligence - Day 44.2 - mini update - repair latch bracket with QuikSteel
The Intelligence - Day 44.4 - mini update - bottom hlaf clear, top half lettering TOP SECRET
The Intelligence - Day 45 - All over the place and stuff
The Intelligence - Day 46 - PSU exhaust shroud, latch bracket repaint
The Intelligence - Day 47 - Gemini IIs, shrink tubing, case teaser pics
The Intelligence - Day 48 - Assembly Begins
The Intelligence - Day 48.4 - mini update - assembly continues
The Intelligence - Day 49 - final fabrication
The Intelligence - Day 50 - More assembly - switches, led's, fans - testing
The Intelligence - Day 51 - roller dial paint, switch plate bond
The Intelligence - Day 52 - hinges fixed, game switch lamps juiced
The Intelligence - Day 53 - final fabrication II
The Intelligence - Day 54 - Finishing 01
The Intelligence - Day 55 - Finishing 02
The Intelligence - Day 56 - Finishing 03
The Intelligence - Day 57 - Finishing 04
The Intelligence - Day 58 - EXTERNALS COMPLETE
The Intelligence - A Couple Moar Externals Pics
The Intelligence - Lighted & With Papers Pics*

*The Making of The Intelligence (on YouTube)*


----------



## Armadi110

, subd


----------



## The Cake is a Lie

This is going to be interesting. Any early draw-ups or ideas?


----------



## Festi

this looks like it could be epic

subbed


----------



## xHassassin

Creative idea.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

, subd
thanks









Quote:

This is going to be interesting. Any early draw-ups or ideas?
I have a bunch of ideas, but no drawings yet, all I know at the moment is that I am going to build an ATX gaming rig in that thing







Love your nick name by the way







PORTAL kid!

Quote:

this looks like it could be epic
subbed
could be epic, or it could be epic phail... remains to be seen - either way it should be fun, thanks for watching









Quote:

Creative idea.
thanks xH,


----------



## xlastshotx

Oh wow, this should be awesome!...

So thiisss is what you meant... I never would have guessed this..

Whats gunna be in it?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

Oh wow, this should be awesome!...
So thiisss is what you meant... I never would have guessed this..








haha - thanks

Quote:

Whats gunna be in it?
you know, the usual... mobo, psu, hdd, dvdrom, fans - that kinda stuff








I am eyeing a Lan Party board atm


----------



## firefox is awesome

THis is going to be awesome, just like making the cake from Portal


----------



## wannabe_OC

Woah, I can't wait to see this...It's gonna come out awesome...

Good luck bro...

Sub'd...


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I am eyeing a Lan Party board atm

Gotta love DFI


----------



## xHassassin

Ideas:

Up-down airflow. Intake on bottom, drilled holes for a vent on the top.
Mount power button, fan controller, etc. On top. Place DVD Drive near where the lock should be.

Just my









Good luck on the mod.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the input but the idea here is the case, when done, will look exactly like the one in the game, no exceptions







Thats why the first step was crucial: obtaining an authentic Zero-Halliburton Tempered Aluminum case, from ebay of course







for a fraction of the cost of the same case new. This case is 13 x 21 x 7.5
Target acquired


----------



## xHassassin

What about the paper sheets sticking out?
Also, how will you do for ventilation? I don't really think passive would work.


----------



## wastedtime

Sweet ... Subbed







. And best of luck for this one


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

My suggestions is to put an LCD panel on the top portion of the suitcase.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

Woah, I can't wait to see this...It's gonna come out awesome...
Good luck bro...
Sub'd...
cheers









@ xH, slowdown mate







it will be ventilated, most likely like you said, I meant that I wasnt going to remove the locks or anything to make way for a drive. I appreciate the ideas but this will start to unfold in starting in the next few days, as I am finishing up Gumdrop this weekend (hopefully) I have a slew of ideas for this but I am not ready to post the details. And the ideas might be beyond my skills currently, but I am up for the challenge anyway







More info and plans soon

Quote:

Sweet ... Subbed . And best of luck for this one
thanks Wasted









Quote:

My suggestions is to put an LCD panel on the top portion of the suitcase.
thanks for the suggestion

I think I should have at least said that the case will stand upright like a normal pc case when its done


----------



## joemaniaci

An excellent idea is to use those red and yellow illuminated push switches and make them your power on and reset buttons, finding them is real easy too!


----------



## CattleRustler

already in the plans, but thanks








and I have some other ideas for them other switches and dials


----------



## repo_man

Wow, very unique build Rustler! I'm sub'd I look forward to seeing how you end up laying this out etc.

(Btw, I have a spare mobo plate lying around PM me if you might need it down the road







)

The white buttons under the red/yellow ones in the screenshot you have, might I suggest old cassette tape player buttons. Think early 1990's recorder units, with the large square push buttons. Thats what they reminded me of, just some .02 for the beginning. I'll most definitely pop in with some other stuff as this goes.

Can't wait to see this work out!


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers repo!
I may take you up on that








them whit buttons I think are actually dials, like combo locks, iirc - Ill have to check other pics I have, but I am fairly certain thems is dials, but good idea either way.

thanks for popping in. now I can sleep








cheers everyone for the info, suggestions, and interest in this possibly over-ambitious project. Now I will refocus to Gumdrop and try and get her done by the end of this weekend. Updates will com fast and furious in that thread starting tomr









night all


----------



## EuroFix

I like the case u picked up. This thing has potential to look maaad when finished with proper paint job!
From your replies to various suggestions, it appears that you already have solid plan in place but have you considered crossflow fans...just to be different


----------



## tensionz

Haha omg!


----------



## Syrillian

Count me in on this one.


----------



## joemaniaci

Youre right, that is a dial lock below the buttons.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



like the case u picked up. This thing has potential to look maaad when finished with proper paint job!
From your replies to various suggestions, it appears that you already have solid plan in place but have you considered crossflow fans...just to be different


Yeah, I have most of it envisioned but I am sure Ill have questions regarding technique and execution along the way. Whats a crossflow fan?

Quote:



Haha omg!










Ill take that as a good thing

Quote:



Youre right, that is a dial lock below the buttons.


thanks for the info









Quote:



Count me in on this one.


Welcome aboard Mr. Syr, sir. Feel free to make yourself comfortable, there's snacks and beverages over there <points>. Enjoy the trip


----------



## 53977

This going to look excellent.

Will the case also have a monitor in it, and speakers?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



This going to look excellent.


thanks, I hope so









Quote:



Will the case also have a monitor in it, and speakers?


no, the case is just that, a case


----------



## EuroFix

CROSSFLOW fan - basicaly a 'roll with blades attached' so that when the motor turns the roller it moves the air.

They are used in tight spaces.
An example:










I thought you could achieve reasonable air flow and cooling through the case with one of these installed on each sidewall in push-pull config.

They come in various sizes. Do a google image search on 'crossflow fan'.

Now, that solution is not the usual way to go about cooling a PC but then again yours is not a typical PC.


----------



## CattleRustler

cool, thanks for that information EuroFix
+rep


----------



## lattyware

I have one of those fans in a big air cooler I have. I warn you that it gets dusty even with a dust filter, pretty fast, and also, is comparatively noisy in comparison to a normal fan for the amount of air it pushes. Still, I think it'd probably work best.

I'd recommend making a frame to hold it off the ground if it's sideways, for both stability, and to keep the airflow going.


----------



## CattleRustler

yep, a frame, or stealthed feet
I was thinking of a frame that is hinged, with permanent feet on the right, and wheels on the left, that would allow you to open the case while its upright, without removing it from the frame. Just an idea.

thanks for the suggestion lattyware


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
yep, a frame, or stealthed feet
I was thinking of a frame that is hinged, with permanent feet on the right, and wheels on the left, that would allow you to open the case while its upright, without removing it from the frame. Just an idea.

thanks for the suggestion lattyware

No problem, it'll be an epic case if you manage it. I'll be watching this one closely.


----------



## repo_man

@ Rustler - Yea I thought they might be roller locks as well, wasn't sure. It seems the are though, whoops!

I'll go make myself comfortable at the snack table now *wanders to the table*


----------



## xShiFTx

Yet again.. You caught my attention! sub'd.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers people
Im off to the shop to continue on Gumdrop
cya's later


----------



## Arjy

This is gonna be so awesome!


----------



## CattleRustler

due to a few setbacks during the final days of the Jessie's Gumdrop build, this project is on a temporary hold until I can get those final bits sorted. I will be starting on this, in earnest, as soon as possible.

thanks, CR


----------



## xHassassin

Couldn't you work on this mod while you wait for the scroll saw to get replaced?
Anyways, hope you can finish the Gumdrop build soon!


----------



## CattleRustler

Gumdrop is finished, this project is now "current"


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Gumdrop is finished, this project is now "current"
































heaven can't wait


----------



## coffeejunky

Ooh...Just noticed this from your sig. Subbed again








Nice case y'have there


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys, I have begun scouring the net for the parts and materials I need


----------



## Dylan

I enjoyed the last one .

Subscribed


----------



## joemaniaci

Look forward to seeing this, I tried finding an electronic roll lock switch(since I had to learn a lot about locks for the trojan) so you could make it to where you couldn't turn on the computer unless the code was correct for example. But it seems they dont make such a thing yet.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Joe







I am looking into these types of things at the moment as well. The case has a mechanical lock which I can either modify or change out and modify so it has the right look, but I am picturing the white dials on the side of the case (near the buttons and switches) being maybe a fan controller. The trick will be to get it to look right, still function properly, and fit









I am "living" on mcmaster.com today


----------



## Manyak

How could I not see this thread earlier!!


----------



## derek2esilent

wow this is going to be tiiighhht


----------



## BlankThis

You hinted about this didn't you in your daughters Gumdrop build? Looks great









~B~


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

You hinted about this didn't you in your daughters Gumdrop build? Looks great
thanks







yes I did
just silly little quotes from the various characters in the game. The hints werent great because it wouldnt have lead anyone to guess the intelligence briefcase as a pc case, but it did hint at "TF2"







A stretch, I know.

You're alright Doc.


----------



## CattleRustler

Just ordered some stuff from McMaster-Carr, just some bare essentials so I can get started.

1 2609A12 1 Set Tap And Drill Set 13 Pieces, Carbon Stl Taps, High-speed Stl Drills (inludes 4-40, 6-32, and 4 larger)
2 1413K42 1 Each Tap Magic Cutting And Tapping Fluid For Aluminum, 4-ounce Container (this project)
3 1413K31 1 Each Tap Magic Cutting And Tapping Fluid Standard, 4-ounce Container (to have on hand)
4 9001K43 1 Each Architectural Aluminum (alloy 6063) U-channel, 1/8" Thk, 3/4" Base X 3/8" Legs, 8â€™ L (this project)
5 7661A11 1 Each Silver-filled Conductive Epoxy/easy-mix Pack Rigid Cure, 0.09 Ounce (2.5 G), Dual-pouch Packet (this project)

Basically I am going to use the aluminum U-channel to make a set of flush rails under the mobo, then tap and set standoffs in that, so nothing pierces the briefcase. I plan to mount the rails to the briefcase using the metal epoxy. Since i am getting 8' of aluminum u-channel I will have plenty left over to fashion other small mounts here and there for the psu, hdd etc. Now I need a mobo to work with... /me eyes a dfi lan party x38 1333 ...>

if I can score a mobo before friday i can mod all weekend, if not I dont have an atx mobo that I can use to test fit, so Ill maybe finish fixing up my shop, and build a ventilated paint box, but thats a sep lil project I need to do


----------



## CattleRustler

Mobo ordered, should have tomr or thurs the latest

DFI Lan Party


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Mobo ordered, should have tomr or thurs the latest

DFI Lan Party










isint that a bit big?


----------



## CattleRustler

nah, should be ok
_should_


----------



## radodrill

I love DFI motherboards









If you can use a TIG welder, then I'd say that would be preferable to epoxying the rails to the case. Don't get me wrong, the metal epoxy should form strong enough a bond, but a TIG weld would be stronger/more durable.


----------



## CattleRustler

Welding is cool, but I think in this instance, due to the fact that the case is very thin, coupled with the fact aluminum is easy to mess up welding, coupled with the fact that I havent welded before, thats enough to say epoxy is the smarter move at this juncture in my modding career







I definitely want to learn and get into steel and aluminum welding for future stuff tho







Thanks for the suggestion

I mocked up the mobo with cardboard (12x9.6") no problems p p p plenty of room







also, height wise, I can stack 2 upright 80mm fans anywhere in the case along the sides, and avoid the door seem, so thats a good option/alternative to blasting 120's thru parts of both doors, and the seem at that point. Not that I am not going to blast 120's thru, just saying the 80's are an option









Still just testing and brainstorming. I have a dead atx psu here that I can use to mock up as well.


----------



## feltadox1337

sub'd for later.


----------



## The Duke

FYI, if you've not used Tap Master it has a rude order to it. So be prepared to deal with it... works great but smells bad.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
FYI, if you've not used Tap Master it has a rude order to it. So be prepared to deal with it... works great but smells bad.

Ill second that







its Nasty stuff


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the heads up guys - are we referring to the tap magic oil?
if so, paint respirator ftw!


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 01*

The stuff I was waiting on arrived, so I was able to begin testing out some ideas, but before that, had to set up my old stereo thing, and satellite radio, in the workshop. That spot is just temporary until I get some shelving tomr...








The DFI Lan Party board arrived, and I gathered a dead psu, cdrom, and an old hdd for some test fitting/idea testing








this is one possible arrangement, but its just a test. I am thinking of getting a lappy dvd drive, the kind that doesnt have a door or tray, and use that - so I only need a "slit" somewhere in the front of the case to load and eject cd's/dvd's. That cardboard is cut to the actual size of the dfi mobo








down to business, that's 8 feet of aluminum u-channel from mcmaster
















cut me off a test piece. alu cuts really easy, too bad it is 1/8 thick so it took a bit of work with a dremel. I need something better to cut bars like this (note to self)








thats my p4 case. the back portion derivets nicely to yield the flat back upright face that I can use as a template for the mobo i/o stuff and the pci card cuts. I dont intend (at this point) to use a mobo pan or back face in place of the ZH case, but if it gets too crazy, I have no problem doing so. we'll see in time.








LOST A FINGER- ZOMG!!!
no.

First idea was to use some silly putty to translate the rounded corner profile to the alu bar. I marked it out and cut it. It was meh. then I tried something else








(thats the scribed bull-nose type cut on the left = epic fail)

Then I tried a shallow striaght cut to see if the flushness was a bit better








this type of cut








vs this type








turns out the case is not flat anywhere except for a small patch in the center of the bottom and top. everywhere else is curved or pitched or tapered. I decided to give the railing system some more thought overnight - in the mean time I tested out my new tap/drill kit from mcmaster. I grabbed a chunk of scrap alu rail and drilled and tapped a 4-40 hole. Using a standard mobo offset, it was no go. too narrow. redrilled and tapped at 6-32...








nice! she bolts up nice and tight. at least one thing so far is going according to plan

















well, thats it for now while I ponder the concave case (front to back and left to right), and rethink my rail/mount system.

thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.5
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## ice_owl

Great start, this looks like a fun one.


----------



## Manyak

About your bracing system, what if you didn't use the top or bottom of the case, and just have the sides support everything?

I mean, if you have the case open and you push down on the edges, does the bottom bend or is it sturdy enough to hold the weight?

If it's sturdy enough the great, otherwise you can probably shape an acrylic panel to fit flush against it (heat up the whole panel then drop it into the case and press to shape it), and use that as a base with the sides just for some extra support. Metal would obviously be better but then you might melt everything with a torch









I dunno, just an idea.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for your idea Manyak, I will toss that concept into the pool of consideration









Quote:

Great start, this looks like a fun one
yeah it should be fun, like "LOL, ha ha" fun, or fun like "why the F did I even start this!?" fun


----------



## Syrillian

Wow! ....magnetic-tape-music-playing-device...









I think that I can just make out the age by the layers of dust on it...









OMG! Awesome! ...using plastique to match arcs!









j/k, CR. That is really very ingenious of you.


----------



## wastedtime

Nice. the whole curvature of the case is surely gonna increase the effort. and I envy the Tap drill set.


----------



## mega_option101

Keep up the great work


----------



## EuroFix

Oooh I like your thought process on this one - interesting read and makes me that much more curious to see what you will come up with.

That case has loads of space but its shape is quite a challenge - good
















If you do decide to use laptop type optical drive then consider some sort of 'slot felt' to stop the dust going in - like what Apple use with their laptops.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

Wow! ....magnetic-tape-music-playing-device...
I think that I can just make out the age by the layers of dust on it...
haha - yeah, and the cd laser is shot so imma have to figure something out









Quote:

OMG! Awesome! ...using plastique to match arcs!
j/k, CR. That is really very ingenious of you








I think I need to get a compass to scribe lines of profile, from one surface to another, like I saw Bob Villa do years ago







- thanks









Quote:

Nice. the whole curvature of the case is surely gonna increase the effort. and I envy the Tap drill set.
yeah this curvature is going to be a challenge but I like these types of challenges







The tap kit was inexpensive $22 on mcmaster. Seemed like a good investment going forward









Quote:

Keep up the great work
cheers mate!









Quote:

Oooh I like your thought process on this one - interesting read and makes me that much more curious to see what you will come up with.
thanks







thats the fun part - solving problems









Quote:

That case has loads of space but its shape is quite a challenge - good
bloddy purists












































Quote:

If you do decide to use laptop type optical drive then consider some sort of 'slot felt' to stop the dust going in - like what Apple use with their laptops.
thanks for the suggestion








(CR eyes his wife's apple laptop...







)


----------



## Indignity

Those slot-loading drives are quite expensive as Syrillian can testify.

Quick search of ebay & found THIS

Might actually give you a litte more flexibility seeing that it's a USB drive.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

This looks like it is going to be awsome and challenging. Subbed


----------



## nategr8ns

wait, you drilled a hole and made threads on the inside?
I have to get me one of those









great project, I love TF2









subscribed!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

This looks like it is going to be awsome and challenging. Subbed
thanks









Indignity thanks for that








+ rep

Quote:

wait, you drilled a hole and made threads on the inside?
I have to get me one of those
yep








I always wanted a tap set, just never had a use for it, until now









the kit I got is carbon steel, 13 pc High speed drill bits (mcmaster # 2609a12) and itll thread out all metals. I also added some tapping fluid (all purpose and for aluminum specifically, mcmaster search Tap Magic)

Quote:

great project, I love TF2
subscribed!
cheers mate


----------



## repo_man

CR - You've been busy I see! Looking good bro.

I think the rails being on the sides (on the back upper side, then across to the front side wall, not mounted against the 'floor') would work well if for nothing else than the PSU/ROM drive (presuming you leave them where they were mocked up at. The side mounted rail could serve to 'hang' the ROM drive on (under the rain) and 'sit' the PSU on (on top of) like a beam.

Then if you could figure something out for the mobo pan, all would be well. I think something like Manyak said could work. If you can get a piece of acrylic to mold onto the bottom, then epoxy it in, that would give you a working 'platform' on which to drill for standoffs/etc without drilling into the case itself. Use the acrylic as a riser of sorts. Then just mount standoffs on it and put the mobo over it. That would save from having to make another rail mounting system.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the suggestions repo








I was just doing some measuring and testing in the shop. I used some wood and aluminum pieces to do some proper full size measurements for mounting the mobo. There's a 7/8 height diff from the center of the bottom pan to the back face just above the curve, where the rectangle i/o opening would be cut. On the left and right its about 3/4 diff because the pan is concave in all directions. I have a tentative plan for a new rail based system that I will test today, to see if its viable, or epic fail









pics later


----------



## nategr8ns

pics pics pics pics!


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 02*

Cutting aluminum u-channel with a Dremel is no picnic, let me tell you. I needed 6 pieces (3 * 5", and 3 * 9 5/8) it probably took a couple hours







And it was dangerous. The metal wants to bind and grab the tool at every moment, and on a few occasions I stopped the Dremel dead for a second. Meh, anyway







cutting some alu bar...








theres the pieces all cut up and filed








test fitting. I levelled the work table then I used an array of levels to see if my plan will work

















looking good so far








I basically circumvented the concavity issu by rising T shapes off the center of the case








the left and center bottom bar in this pic is on its side, but the far one (right) it stacked u-down to make up for the 1/8 rise in concavity on that far edge. I think this might actually work
















perspective of same angle
























t d c...








acceptable tolerances me thinks

















the plan is to jbweld those bottom-most beams to the case, then make threaded mounts (holes) thru them, then mount (using screws) the 9 5/8 bars to them, into the final positions. To those the mobo offsets will be tapped and mounted. I have measured the IO port from this position and there is about a 1/4 of play in the vertical so I think i am good to go. Tomr I will need to do some work fixing up the shop with shelving and building a frame stand for a 66 inch table, but I will mess with this a bit more as well. I plan to derivet the p4 case back-face and start to see whats what with the IO port cutout and the pci slots









Thanks for watching

I <3 OCN

* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.5
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## repo_man

Awesome stuff, looks like you have this -well- under control CR!


----------



## wastedtime

Great work. This is what careful planning and meticulous measurements can do


----------



## lattyware

Excellent stuff. I look forward to more of this.


----------



## nategr8ns

looks good








what kind of strength issues do you think you're going to have when you cut holes for the fans?


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers repo and wasted and latty









as far as strength issues Nate, I dont think there will be any. I think I may do all 80mm which will never breach the center strut, but that remains to be seen









thanks everyone for watching


----------



## joemaniaci

I know my desk that I am using is much bigger and flimsier than that case, and even I would think you shouldn't loose any strength when you make a lot of holes, but plan for the worse, because it can happen.

Oh yeh, and another thing, first, Dont use JB Weld, its really not as good as its cracked up to be, I stopped using it a long time ago, and also, make sure that when whatever you use sets, that it can't shift when you let it cure.

If you go to my trojan thread, you can see where one of my support bars shifted over night an it looks like butt.


----------



## Manyak

I got one word for ya.

Smart


----------



## EuroFix

Top quality work there CR!









I appreciate your commitment to precision - it will pay off huge later on. Following your very successful mod for Jessie, I was wondering if you can impress us even more - you're doing just that with ease!

Massive respects.









BTW, how is Jessie enjoying her PC, any complaints?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Top quality work there CR! 
I appreciate your commitment to precision - it will pay off huge later on. Following your very successful mod for Jessie, I was wondering if you can impress us even more - you're doing just that with ease!
Massive respects










Wow, thanks Euro. I am flattered. Comments like that from someone who does such excellent work (that I could only hope to emulate) is heart warming to say the least, cheers









Quote:



BTW, how is Jessie enjoying her PC, any complaints?


no complaints, all is well on that front - thanks for asking mate
















Quote:



I got one word for ya.
Smart


haha, not so smart if it fails to be strong enough - but thanks









Quote:



I know my desk that I am using is much bigger and flimsier than that case, and even I would think you shouldn't loose any strength when you make a lot of holes, but plan for the worse, because it can happen.

Oh yeh, and another thing, first, Dont use JB Weld, its really not as good as its cracked up to be, I stopped using it a long time ago, and also, make sure that when whatever you use sets, that it can't shift when you let it cure.

If you go to my trojan thread, you can see where one of my support bars shifted over night an it looks like butt.


If not JB Weld, then what would you suggest? I have been following your Trojan build














Did it droop like that because it was set upright before it was cured, or did it shift after it was supposedly cured?

As far as shell strength, I am most likely not going to blast any 120's thru the center bead where the two halves close, but I havent decided for sure yet. I think if I do cut thru that line, it will be sparingly, and strategically placed as not to upset the integrity of the shell.


----------



## repo_man

I don't think JB Weld will be an issue for strength, as long as you can brace it long enough to cure. I think I posted toyou before in the other thread, but JB Weld (in its usual tube epoxy, not the special paste or plumbers version or whatever) takes a few hours to cure. And it's relatively thin (in viscosity), which is why I recommended the QuikSteel, you won't have that problem with running (and it cures faster).

_However_, JB Weld does make a paste version, just like Quiksteel (usually on the same rack together) if you want to stick with the JB Weld name.

Don't worry on strength, I've used JB Weld to weld in an oxygen sensor on the manifold of my car and used Quiksteel to patch a pinhole leak in a waterpump. They're more than strong enough for your motherboard and hdd's,lol.









Edit: Glad to hear Jessie is loving the new rig!


----------



## The Master Chief

Your creations are marvelous my friend... Keep it up.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Your creations are marvelous my friend... Keep it up.


thanks mate









Repo, cool on the JBWeld then








I have some here, its two tubes, one says steel, the other says hardener. they mix in equal parts and they seem like they are thick, not runny, so maybe its the right kind. It says it bonds in a few minutes, and cures in 4 hours. I think its the original formula, like an all purpose thing. Sounds right?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks mate









Repo, cool on the JBWeld then







I have some here, its two tubes, one says steel, the other says hardener. they mix in equal parts and they seem like they are thick, not runny, so maybe its the right kind. It says it bonds in a few minutes, and cures in 4 hours. I think its the original formula, like an all purpose thing. Sounds right?


Yea that's the regular good ol' JB Weld. You got it right, half in half and mix thoroughly. It is a bit runny though, IMO. It tends to run by the time it takes it to cure. If you use it on those support bars I would definitely do it one side at a time, and have the case elevated to the JB Weld will 'pool' in the seam.


----------



## Dezixn

Cool project. Now you just need to figure out how to mount a Lv 3 sentry gun on the thing and you're set! Who needs anti virus when you have a sentry gun?!


----------



## CattleRustler

lol Dezixn









thanks for the advice Repo


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
If not JB Weld, then what would you suggest? I have been following your Trojan build














Did it droop like that because it was set upright before it was cured, or did it shift after it was supposedly cured?

I am not sure how it shifted, I had it balanced on those aluminum U-brackets overnight horizontally. They probably shifted because the drawer isn't evenly balanced.

It drooped just because I cut away so much metal, and because I had to take out the support beams that attached to the center of each drawer.


----------



## CattleRustler

I didnt get any work done on this project today but I did improve my workshop a lot

worklog HERE


----------



## Indignity

I can also attest to JB Weld's abilities, but there is another product that a welder told me about that is available at any of the big-name outlets. It was something like Liquid Metal. He told me about this material because we were discussing powder coating on a project I've kind of *cough* put off for now. Since JB Weld or Bondo doesn't conduct electricity, I wouldn't be able to use them to fill some holes in the metal I was working with.

I'll try to remember the exact name.


----------



## joemaniaci

its called liquid nails.

Link

used it before and it worked well, I think I used it to a concrete slab to a wood frame for a storage unit.


----------



## Jacko87

Being a big fan of TF2, I would like to help you out, I saw that you might opt for a laptop DVD drive due to space issues. Well I just ripped an old laptop up and have a spare DVD-RW drive from it. Only problem is the power and data connections look proprietary...I'm not sure if there is an adapter for it or not...if you're interested in it or want some pictures, send me a PM, I have no problem shipping it to you for no charge if you want it (provided you're in the US).

Off to bed for now, I'll be watching this thread for sure.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacko87*


Being a big fan of TF2, I would like to help you out, I saw that you might opt for a laptop DVD drive due to space issues. Well I just ripped an old laptop up and have a spare DVD-RW drive from it. Only problem is the power and data connections look proprietary...I'm not sure if there is an adapter for it or not...if you're interested in it or want some pictures, send me a PM, I have no problem shipping it to you for no charge if you want it (provided you're in the US).

Off to bed for now, I'll be watching this thread for sure.


And Im a soldering guru so I can easily make an adapter.


----------



## CattleRustler

Wow, thats incredibly nice of you Jacko87, and you too JoeManiaci








Is the drive the kind thats just a slit opening and it "sucks in" the media (lol) or does it have a tray/caddy that pops out? I am interested in the kind that has no tray/caddy.

Can you post a couple pics of it in here? Id like to see the face and the back connectors etc. A ruler in the pic for scale would be awesome









THANKS!


----------



## wildfire99

Sweet so far cattle ^_^
all i am thinking at this point about this case is that you HAVE to bring it through an airport! that will be friggin ROFL.


----------



## Indignity

Joe, it's not liquid nails as that's a construction adhesive. This is a metal bonding 'epoxy' sort of stuff that is actually conductive.

I slept on it & I still can't remember the damned name... I'm gonna have to make a trip to the Home Depot or summit


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

Sweet so far cattle ^_^
all i am thinking at this point about this case is that you HAVE to bring it through an airport! that will be friggin ROFL.
thanks man







. Yeah haha, I was thinking that... dress up like the blue spy and walk around with the case









Quote:

Joe, it's not liquid nails as that's a construction adhesive. This is a metal bonding 'epoxy' sort of stuff that is actually conductive.
I slept on it & I still can't remember the damned name... I'm gonna have to make a trip to the Home Depot or summit
dont worry if you cant remember, someone will eventually post the name here. but I think the jbweld should do. If it doesnt, Ill take drastic measures with it, and give it a good beatin'


----------



## CattleRustler

wait, Indignity, was it the LocTite brand, or maybe something from mcmaster Silver Filled Conductive Epoxy #7661A11 ? <--I tried to get that but it was back ordered 2 weeks so I cancelled it.


----------



## Indignity

I think that may have been it or at least something very similar CR.


----------



## CattleRustler

ok, cheers +


----------



## EuroFix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks man







. Yeah haha, I was thinking that... dress up like the blue spy and walk around with the case

















Ahm..Sir... please follow this officer to the booth over there to carry out a cavity search, we thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## CattleRustler

:backstab:


----------



## joemaniaci

Heres some motivation

Link


----------



## CattleRustler

yep, have seen those








there's also a Turret mod thats phenominal


----------



## joemaniaci

Makes me wish I did something like this instead.


----------



## nategr8ns

lol at the dispenser case that joe posted, thats really cool!
I have also seen the sentry gun case, but I haven't see pics of it for a while.


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Wow, thats incredibly nice of you Jacko87, and you too JoeManiaci








Is the drive the kind thats just a slit opening and it "sucks in" the media (lol) or does it have a tray/caddy that pops out? I am interested in the kind that has no tray/caddy.

Can you post a couple pics of it in here? Id like to see the face and the back connectors etc. A ruler in the pic for scale would be awesome









THANKS!









It does have a tray, I have pictures now if you're still interested, also its 5" wide by 5" long, and 1/2" thick, and 1/4" thick on one edge.


----------



## CattleRustler

Jacko, thanks but no thanks - I really really appreciate the offer, rally I do, but I am set on doing a slot loaded thing for sure. thanks again
+REP

+REP JoeM for offering to make a connector

I found a drive that I think will work but I dont know what the back looks like
toshiba slot loaded dvd
I will try to find more info tonight


----------



## joemaniaci

Didnt syrillian say he had some slot load drives laying around?


----------



## nategr8ns

I think CD has or had one for sale with his skulltrail rig...
not sure though


----------



## ounderfla69

Hey CattleRustler what kind of drive are you using? How about 4 laptop drives in Raid. Here is a link to a hotswappable 4 2.5in drive cage. you could mount it internally and with 4 320GB drives it would give you almost 1.2TB of gaming and data storage.

http://www.circotech.com/bp-sata1842...rd-drives.html


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


Hey CattleRustler what kind of drive are you using? How about 4 laptop drives in Raid. Here is a link to a hotswappable 4 2.5in drive cage. you could mount it internally and with 4 320GB drives it would give you almost 1.2TB of gaming and data storage.

http://www.circotech.com/bp-sata1842...rd-drives.html


Hrm, now theres an idea! They make a converter/holder/device for everything! Lol, +







for that linkage, showed me something new today


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the link but due to limitations in space and weight considerations, and the fact that I already have a sig rig (money considerations) I am not planning anything that elaborate as far as the hdds. If anything I'd build a custom rack for two standard hdds and probably only start with one drive, maybe a raptor.

I am considering moving my q6600 to this machine, and getting a better quad (1333) for my sig rig. Same goes with the video card, but currently the gpu prices are stupid. hopefully over the course of this build the nv gpu prices drop off and I can update my sig rig, and push that 8800 to this rig. the ill just need some ram and a few other bits. For now tho, its about the case, not the guts


----------



## nategr8ns

or you could go ATI









I personally don't see the point in getting a $65 raid enclosure for 2.5" + 2.5" drivers, when you could just get a pair of 80gig 3.5" drives for less than $80 or so


----------



## CattleRustler

unfortunately I'm not doing anything since I am down and out with a nasty head cold


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


unfortunately I'm not doing anything since I am down and out with a nasty head cold










Noooo... Well I hope you get well soon. Looks great can't wait for future updates. Subbed


----------



## nategr8ns

being sick is a great excuse to stay home from work and make progress on the case though








hope you get well soon


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Noooo... Well I hope you get well soon. Looks great can't wait for future updates. Subbed


thanks









Quote:



being sick is a great excuse to stay home from work and make progress on the case though










but too bad I am actually sick, and its 1000 degrees in the garage

Quote:



hope you get well soon


thanks







I am od'ing on dayquil, and I just had some of mother-in-law's chicken soup







but I still feel mighty craptastic at the moment. Ill guzzle some more orange juice in a bit


----------



## Dylan

ah, i hope you get to feeling better soon so you can get some more awesome work done!


----------



## The Master Chief

Summer colds suck majorly


----------



## wastedtime

Dang that sucks. Get well soon CR


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
or you could go ATI









I personally don't see the point in getting a $65 raid enclosure for 2.5" + 2.5" drivers, when you could just get a pair of 80gig 3.5" drives for less than $80 or so

Well in most cases no, but the case is small it would allow you to get four drives in the space of a 5 1/4 drive, if you can find a small SAS card you could run some small 2.5in SAS drive which would definitely give you more through put then 2 80GB Sata drives. Its a coolness factor too running 4 SAS drives in Raid 5 in a briefcase.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
Its a coolness factor too running 4 SAS drives in Raid 5 in a briefcase.

you hit the nail on the head there


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


ah, i hope you get to feeling better soon so you can get some more awesome work done!

















cheers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


Summer colds suck majorly


zomg, yes they do







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Dang that sucks. Get well soon CR


thanks Wasted









I have been using the down time to plot and plan, came up with some cool ideas (at least I think so). Hopefully by tomr I am back on my feet and back at the project :crosses fingers:


----------



## repo_man

Vitamin C - the highest mg ones you can get. I have 300mg ones and usually take one a day. First sign of a cold coming on I boost up 2-3 tablets. Knocks it out no time flat. Massive amounts of vitamin C are the shiz.

It not big doses of tablets, at least get you some daily ones. They help alot, with many things. Really helps my arthritis


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah, on monday when I felt like I was starting to get sick I should have did the vit-C bomb, but I didnt







By tuesday I fealt like death. I actually went into work because I didnt want to call in sick, but I left an hour later and came home. I am out again today, but at least today I dont feel like death, just like death-warmed-over.


----------



## khoiwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks









could be epic, or it could be epic phail... remains to be seen - either way it should be fun, thanks for watching










I'm leaning toward the former


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *khoiwin*


I'm leaning toward the former


thanks









:guzzles-orange-juice:


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
yeah, on monday when I felt like I was starting to get sick I should have did the vit-C bomb, but I didnt







By tuesday I fealt like death. I actually went into work because I didnt want to call in sick, but I left an hour later and came home. I am out again today, but at least today I dont feel like death, just like death-warmed-over.









At least it's pogress! lol. Glad to hear your feeling, at least marginally, better bro


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate


----------



## CattleRustler

back from the dead with a small update...

*The Intelligence - Day 03*

Made a nice atx mobo template out of acrylic and bam, cracked it drilling the holes







No problem, still useable, its on the non-business end anyway. Ill glue it tomr







I needed an acurate mobo template with the holes, and the abilty to see thru it - acrylic to the rescue
















tested it out in an atx case to make sure the drill holes were right etc. all ok
















used the template to recreate my last tests. everything still checks out level and ok








got the goop ready (JB Weld)
I sanded the case spot and the rails you see facing up with 400, then cleaned with iso 91%, and let it dry 15 minutes








mixed equal parts, or there abouts







, of the goop








used a plastic card to "trowel it onto the rails of the u-channel, then stuck it to the case. No turning back now...

(ps Repo, it was NOT runny, it was like TAR! lol)








it cures in 4 hours but I'll set it overnight and check in the morning









If all goes ok with that, and it passes the stress test tomr morning, then I will mount the other two bases and begin on seating the upper rails (threaded screws + some jb weld). From there let the case cutting begin - muha!

thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Syrillian

cracked corner.

*sigh* ...I know that all too well. What are your plans for that?

Other than the bit-mishap, it's lookin' great.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

sigh* ...I know that all too well. What are your plans for that?
Other than the bit-mishap, it's lookin' great.
thanks Syr, well since the acrylic was only a template and not part of the build my plans are basically nothing







I may glue the corner on for good measure but thats about it. And it was my own stupid fault, I pressed to hard while drilling


----------



## repo_man

Well, I'm glad it was tar-like for you. It's too runny for my modding tastes









I would let it cure at least a full 1-2 days before I tapped into it. Just to be on the safe side.

It looks good! Minus the acrylic mishap







, but that's totally fixable (isn't it?)


----------



## nategr8ns

too bad it cracked... where exactly is that crack? Or should I wait for more pics







?

so that JB weld is just epoxy? Or industrial strength epoxy? I guess all epoxy is pretty much heavy-duty.

epoxy

epoxy


----------



## CattleRustler

luckily the acrylic mishap is not part of the build, just a mobo template that I can use going fwd in this, and other builds. Ill glue the corner on = fixed

the jb weld is like cold weld steel (supposedly). if you didnt see the acrylic crack its in the firsy pic but I think youre being cheeky, or im being daft. wouldnt be the first time









cheers


----------



## wastedtime

Looks good CR . The acrylic can be totally fixed with some weld-on 3. Just make sure that you hold on to the broken piece









OT : I wanted to know if the Scroll saw is a good investment ? I was looking to buy the same one from Lowes. I still have to decide between a scroll saw and a jigsaw (because my old cheapo jigsaw is almost dead ). A scroll saw is a lot more versatile but it is gonna make a lot more noise (which is a concern when you live in a small apartment with lots of neighbors) . I am assuming the jigsaw will give me straighter cuts because I can move it along a straight edge guide. I mostly intend to cut acrylic between 1/4" to 3/8" in size. And just one more thing how easy is it to change blades on the scroll saw??


----------



## CattleRustler

Well, a scroll saw doesnt replace a jig saw, but I guess for some things a scroll saw can be used instead. To answer your specific questions (based on this exact model of saw and my experience)

*Noise:* Whisper quiet when running and cutting
*Straight Cuts:* I used a spiral blade and a make-shift fence and got a super straight cut on that acrylic
*Changing Blades: *Pin end blades=mild PITA, plain end blades=big PITA - but as you get used to it, and better at it, it becomes eaiser and faster








*Speed of cut vs Jig:* Slower. Cutting on a scroll saw is slower going, focused on precision
*Good Investment?:* for me it was, but thats a bit subjective I guess. I find that its a very versatile tool, great for straight cuts or any crazy shapes you desire (inside cuts and out - using spiral blades) Great for acrylic, but also can be used on wood and metals, provided you use the right blades. So far I find that a 46tpi spiral blade works great for mostly all cuts (wood and acrylic, havent tried metal yet) and you can adjust the SPM based on the the material and thickness. And being a musician helps. How so? When you tension the blades you twang em like a guitar string and they resonate as such, so lets just say that I "tune" the blade, and can keep it consistent after detensioning and changing blades. Blades are cheap, but you go thru em fairly quickly (12 spirals is about 5 bucks at lowes)

hope that helps


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


luckily the acrylic mishap is not part of the build, just a mobo template that I can use going fwd in this, and other builds. Ill glue the corner on = fixed

if you didnt see the acrylic crack its in the firsy pic but I think youre being cheeky, or im being daft. wouldnt be the first time









cheers


I saw the crack, I just didn't realize it was just a template. I thought it was the mobo tray or something, and I was wondering if the crack was in the back near the I/O or in the front.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



I saw the crack, I just didn't realize it was just a template. I thought it was the mobo tray or something, and I was wondering if the crack was in the back near the I/O or in the front.


yep, just a template







its cracked on the non-IO side so its no big deal, luckily. That thing has been coming in handy...

*Update - good news*

I just checked on the first JB Weld welded piece and its on there pretty darn solid! I was able to pick up the weight of the entire case by lifting it from only the welded on piece, so thats a good sign







Since there will be three of these, with the standoff rails mounted to each using two screws each, I think it will be plenty strong. I was able to mark off the mount point for the middle rail, and I will do the same for the left rail, then get both of those welded on first thing today. I just need to take a run to the hardware store and find 6 appropriate screws that I can use to mount the standoff rails to the base rails, and I need a masonry bit for something else







Hopefully these guys at the hw store have the tap info for the screws and bolts they sell


----------



## wastedtime

Glad that the weld is holding up









Thanks for the info CR , that was perfect







. I am in the process of deciding between the dremel scroll station and the hitachi at lowes. I will probably end up going for the hitachi


----------



## CattleRustler

yep, the dremel is nearly double the price without a stand, with the same features.
Lowes has the Hitachi for 160, the dremel is like 270 iirc

good luck, hopefully you dont get one with a cracked motor mount








now I have to have them come here and fix the blower motor, since it aint blowin








minor thing tho


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 04*

Went to the hardware store and found perfect screws for my rail mounting system for the mobo - 1/2" flat point screws with an 8-32 tap. Drilled and tapped a test








perfect








began cutting the case for the button/switch controls. if there was no turning back before, there certainly isnt any now
















proceeded slowly and cautiously, only one shot at all of this








tada







left a 3/16 lip along the top and bottom for the black acrylic to "overhang", forming a tray effect
















after spending the morning measuring and marking the bonding points for the last two base rails, it was time to commit to them. I sanded the case where the base rails will sit, and sanded the rails themselves (two face up sides). I cleaned everything with iso 91% and let dry.








just a perspective shot of the full case and where the black acrylic faceplate will be set
















everything prepped and ready for some JB Weld action - bright light!








set the goop laden base rails on their marks, and pressed out the excess. laid a ruler on them and a weight just for good measure









tomr I will recheck the measurements and then I can begin setting the upper standoff rail mounts thru the base mounts. Once thats done I can begin marking off where the back IO cuts will be









Thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nategr8ns

is it just me or are those two rails aligned differently than the first?









nice job on that square cut out btw


----------



## EuroFix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


is it just me or are those two rails aligned differently than the first?









nice job on that square cut out btw










Hey, youre right! The 2 new rails are on their sides and therefore taller than the first one









CR please explain - did we miss something here or are we witnessing a monumental mistake - OMG!


----------



## CattleRustler

yes, they are aligned on their sides as opposed to the one on the right, remember the case is concave, so the rail on the right is higher. If you refer to the earlier pics you can see the right side rails stacked U-down, while the middle and left rails are stacked with base u-left, top rail u-down








its all good









good eye tho

Quote:

nice job on that square cut out btw
thanks


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## superk

nice work so far


----------



## EuroFix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yes, they are aligned on their sides as opposed to the one on the right, remember the case is concave, so the rail on the right is higher. If you refer to the earlier pics you can see the right side rails stacked U-down, while the middle and left rails are stacked with base u-left, top rail u-down








its all good









good eye tho

thanks










Yeah I knew u will have a reason for this - just checking on u
















I assume ur not worried about the excess weld goo squeezed out from the sides since the mobo will obstruct any view of the rails, right?
Will the inside bottom of the case be painted or left as is?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Yeah I knew u will have a reason for this - just checking on u












Quote:



I assume ur not worried about the excess weld goo squeezed out from the sides since the mobo will obstruct any view of the rails, right?


correct









Quote:



Will the inside bottom of the case be painted or left as is?


I havent decided yet. I have a few ideas but I think I am leaning towards painting inside too. I'll know more as the parts start to go in and I can see how it looks like that.

thanks for watching


----------



## CattleRustler

Just checked on the two bonded rails from yesterday...









They mated nicely, and I retested everything with the upper rails in place and the mobo template - everything lines up where it should







Thats one major hurdle out of they way









going back down now to continue working - cya's later


----------



## Syrillian

Hurry back with some "wow-pics"!

"0


----------



## wastedtime




----------



## Warfarin88

Your mods are just flat out FUN, CattleRustler.









Normally one would say "I'm going to go play a game on the computer", with your mods, I would say, "I'm going to go play a game _*with*_ the computer."

Can't wait to see how this fella turns out.

Keep it up!


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mates and big hugs (not in a gay way) to Warf







- update in a few mins





















...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 05*

Since all three base rails have been permanently bonded to the case I could get to work on the main upper rails which will hold the mobo offsets. First they needed to be mounted to their base rails so I marked off and drilled out, and tapped out (8-32), some holes in the upper rails.








After that, I marked off my drill bit for depth...








...and drilled and tapped the holes in the base rails








then it was just a matter of mating the two pieces and screwing them together








continued this drill and tap process...








...until I had all three main rails mounted
















then I used my mobo template to mark off the points for the mobo stand-offs in the upper rails








since the upper rails float in a T-shape I didnt want to center punch them while in the case so I removed them and punch on all the marks I made








then I drilled and tapped (6-32) the top and bottom standoff points. Once those six were done I reinstalled the upper rails and drilled and tapped the remaining three center standoff points. I did this because the center standoff screw portion will touch thru to the lower base rail, so I needed to make sure I drilled and tapped thru both or I would end up with a standoff that wont screw all the way in
















I was actually feeling a bit proud at this point
















template test, all ok


























anyone notice the "built in" cable management options? that was an unplanned side-effect of the T rail system that I noticed after I came up with the design and started work on it (I love when that happens







). Well at least for the atx 24 and atx 4/8 braids, that is. I guess depending on where I place the hdd's I can probably hide those wires too - but all thats a bit ways off. Next I will need to figure out exactly where the cut needs to go for the rectangular I/O shield. If anyone knows the formula for that one I'd be interested in hearing it









thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nategr8ns

awesome








I still don't understand why one of the bottom rails was facing down, while the other two rails were facing sideways.
I guess it all fits though


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

awesome
thanks









Quote:

I still don't understand why one of the bottom rails was facing down, while the other two rails were facing sideways. I guess it all fits though.
Its because the case is concave/convex (depending on how you look at it







). Theres a height difference from where the Left and Center rails are, compared to where the Right-most rail is. It just happened to work out that by stacking the aluminum u-channel the way I did ended up being perfect to make up the difference. Stacking two u-channels U-down on each other is not as tall as stacking u-down on u-left, with the u-left up inside the slot of the u-down.

anyway, yeah, it worked out


----------



## nafljhy

nice CR, you're getting dang good at modding. can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## nategr8ns

ah, now I get it


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


nice CR, you're getting dang good at modding. can't wait to see this finished!


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


ah, now I get it


----------



## The Master Chief

How are you going cut the expansion slots? Is it gonna be a low profile deal? Sorry if I missed that back on another page.


----------



## wastedtime

This is looking really good CR. Keep up the good work


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



This is looking really good CR. Keep up the good work


thanks WastedTime









Quote:



How are you going cut the expansion slots? Is it gonna be a low profile deal? Sorry if I missed that back on another page.


Thats gonna be probably the trickiest part of this whole thing. The plan is to have all of the openings marked off, then I will need to remove the hinge and rim stuff from that area, then using a spare mobo pan I will cut off the upright portions with the screw mounts for the tops still attached. After cutting the actual slots in the project case, I will mount the uprights to the project case. There will be a cut in the top door of the project case, above the highest point of the uprights, allowing the case to still open on its original hinge-line, but will no longer be attached in the upper area of where the new slots will be.

Kinda hard to explain that one, maybe Ill try and make a diagram.

If that plan fails for whatever reason I can always use an intact back face of a mobo pan, and just have my case with the outline cut out completely. Same goes for the rectangular IO shield area.


----------



## pjlietz

This is looking great! The rails are lookin tight. I can't wait to see some more!


----------



## repo_man

I peeped in earlier and completely missed the rail update. Man CR you're work is really setting a standard for some of our modders here. Your work is A+ man, looks great!


----------



## Aawa

Sub'd. this looks like a great project.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
This is looking great! The rails are lookin tight. I can't wait to see some more!

thanks man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I peeped in earlier and completely missed the rail update. Man CR you're work is really setting a standard for some of our modders here. Your work is A+ man, looks great!

wow, speechless









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
Sub'd. this looks like a great project.

cheers









I'm going to try and really push on this mod and not let it drag out. Thanks for watching







All the comments from everyone really keeps the motivation and dedication levels up







cheers all


----------



## Havegooda

Wow! This is looking to have an epic turnout!

~Gooda~


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

Wow! This is looking to have an epic turnout!








I hope so - I'll try my best, thanks









Last night I ordered mostly everything I will need to finish building the case:
fans, switches, mobo pin connectors, acrylic, shrink, sleeve, and a lian li mobo pan








I have a new idea for the mobo setup that will improve and simplify it from what I was originally going to do, and it also improves and simplifies how the psu will be set up. I am hoping to have the mobo pan here by friday.


----------



## Arjy

this is amazing, TF2 is the best game ever


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Looking real nice.


----------



## Nyne7lac

WOW, this is SWEET!

When you gonna get a mod of the month button?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arjy*


this is amazing, TF2 is the best game ever


thanks, tf2 rules









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Looking real nice.


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nyne7lac*


WOW, this is SWEET!
When you gonna get a mod of the month button?


thanks for the sentiment but its too early for this to even be considered.

EDIT:
I was hoping to get a nomination for Jessie's Gumdrop (not that I think I have a chance in hell of winning) but I thought it might get nominated (based on the positive feedback in the thread) but I guess not








oh well









Jessie's Gumdrop was nominated for Mod Of The Month by Repo_Man


----------



## APEXnow

Hey CattleRustler, that'll definately be good for Killy on Saturday night. Make sure you're packing the beers







. Seriously though bro, it's looking seriously hardcore mate, real hardcore!

Paul.


----------



## CattleRustler

APEX! Cheers mate! Welcome to OCN








The people here are awesome!

update momentarily....


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Parts 01*

So I ordered some parts for the project the other day, tell me those buttons and switches arent PERFECT!!!! (refer to fisrt post, first pic) Seeing these made my friggin day! The blue an white wired things are red and amber pre-wired led's that I am going to cut and extend. The other little bag is a bunch of single and double KK housings, and 32 KK female connectors
















needed some more black shrink and sleeve, and red for this project so I scored two kits








6 Red LED fans
















lian li mobo pan

















dfi mobo in new pan as a test fit, all ok









tomorrow I am going to cut the F out of the case - can't wait









thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nategr8ns

hehe awesome!
so is this going to be painted red or blue in the end? or just left unpainted?

Can't wait! hurry up and cut it up!!!


----------



## wastedtime

Sweet . I love those fans







....
They look really tiny. but they light up really nicely


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


hehe awesome!
so is this going to be painted red or blue in the end? or just left unpainted?
Can't wait! hurry up and cut it up!!!










I have the RED intelligence

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Sweet . I love those fans







....
They look really tiny. but they light up really nicely


Yeah, had to do 60mm in order to be flush and also fit, but they do light up nice


----------



## ice_owl

Thats looking pretty sweet, can't wait to see the final layout in there.


----------



## pjlietz

That hardware should fit the mod nice man! Great score


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


*The Intelligence - Parts 01*










Is one kit good enough to sleeve a PSU? I would be sleeving a antec 380w earthwatts.


----------



## nafljhy

OOOOH OOOHH OOOOH !!!!!!!!!! nice CR! this is starting to look like its coming togethir VERY VERY nicely! i can't wait to see it done! keep it up my friend!!!


----------



## Syrillian

Wheeee!

It's starting to come together.

YaY!

Go CR!


----------



## Dylan

been out of the game for a while ...

Looks great thus far


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ice_owl* 
Thats looking pretty sweet, can't wait to see the final layout in there.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
That hardware should fit the mod nice man! Great score









thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
OOOOH OOOHH OOOOH !!!!!!!!!! nice CR! this is starting to look like its coming togethir VERY VERY nicely! i can't wait to see it done! keep it up my friend!!!

thanks, hopefully by the end of today we will have the layout of mobo and fans done

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Wheeee!
It's starting to come together.
YaY!
Go CR!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
been out of the game for a while ...
Looks great thus far









thanks mate, glad youre back









@Sonic
Yeah supposedly one kit is enough for a whole psu/build - check for more info on performance-pcs.com, thats where I got this stuff

If anyone wants a good electronics site that ships fast and has pics of all the parts, this is where I got those switches action-electronics.com


----------



## p0isonapple

Cattle, your creativity is to be admired mate.
This is AMAZING.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p0isonapple* 
Cattle, your creativity is to be admired mate.
This is AMAZING.

wow, thanks mate








I'm humbled.

cheers


----------



## mega_option101

Keep up the Great Work


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Keep up the Great Work










cheers


----------



## EuroFix

Some nice parts there...and is it normal for a grown man to get excited about a brand new shiny alu Lian Li mobo pan?...I hope so because I was like, OOOH! AHHH, thats nice!...


----------



## redsunx

Dude, like, ULTIMATE LAN CASE HERE!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EuroFix*


Some nice parts there...and is it normal for a grown man to get excited about a brand new shiny alu Lian Li mobo pan?...I hope so because I was like, OOOH! AHHH, thats nice!...


















haha







yes, yes it is

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


Dude, like, ULTIMATE LAN CASE HERE!



















Just came back from hw store, needed a 2 1/4 hole saw and some flat headed screws to replace the ones holding the top rails to the base rails. I am goign to counter sink them today so then it will just be a matter of mounting the lian pan across the top of the rail system, no fuss

ah, just realized I will need 6 more small screws








luckily the hw store is right across the street







....>


----------



## nafljhy

haha, i love it when things are right across the street.


----------



## MNiceGuy

I really, really like the uniqueness of your idea and you've done a heck of a job so far bringing it into reality. I can't wait to see the next steps and the final product!


----------



## CattleRustler

@nafljhy









@MNiceGuy
thanks mate









update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 06*

So since I decided to use a mobo pan afterall, I needed to make some adjustments to my rail system. I removed the stand-offs, and also replaced the rounded head screws with counter-sunk flat-heads








they werent perfectly flush so I needed to make up for the diff by jb-welding a few washers across the back part of each upper rail

















lian li mobo pan marked off for cutting








not too bad, still sexy methinks
















test fit. at the moment this pan is sitting about 5/8 too hi in the back, I was just using this to guage left-right aspects so I can set up for cutting the back of the case








finally separated the twins by deriveting the bottom part of the case from the hinge strip







MUHA!








mark outs for the IO portion of the mobo pan. that little hole was drilled so I know the lateral extents I have available as it relates to the feet built into to the back of the case. Also youll not the line going from left to right in this pic is well above (below in the pic) the rail in this part of the case. Turns out my rail system wasnt so "perfect" after all - live and learn







Ill make up the diff as I mount the pan using some washers under the pan








perspective of the above pic
until we meet again tomorrow

















I know it seems slow going, but it is. There's so many little things to consider, and measure, and test, that the overall flow really slows down in favor of accuracy. Since this project is not raw material, or starting from a stock case, I only get one shot at each cut so I tend to be very very extra careful as I go, hence the lack of fast progression. My apologies










Tomr I will cut the back mobo openings, and then depending if thats smooth or arduous, I will attemp to get the fan cuts done as well









Cheers and thanks for watching - I really mean that when I say it. Your opinions, guidance, and input, are incredibly important and insanely appreciated. Thank you ALL 









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## wastedtime

Thats a lot of cutting you got done CR. This is shaping up to be really exciting


----------



## Dylan

wow... looking better and better each time


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Thats a lot of cutting you got done CR. This is shaping up to be really exciting










thanks wasted, I'm trying to cook along as fast as I can without a major f up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


wow... looking better and better each time










cheers Dylan


----------



## pjlietz

Sometime slow is better CR. It is turning in to a very nice mod though.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Sometime slow is better CR. It is turning in to a very nice mod though.

Yep, measure twice, cut once. This is gonna look really good in the end.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Sometime slow is better CR. It is turning in to a very nice mod though.

thanks pj









Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Yep, measure twice, cut once. This is gonna look really good in the end.

cheers McStuff


----------



## shinji2k

Good stuff, I'm enjoying this thread. I've been thinking about building a case from scratch and you and few other people have convinced me to go a little unconventional whenever I get around to it.


----------



## wildfire99

looks like your making good progress i would love if u would speed it up but dont take less time mesuring just spend more time per day working ^_^, but serriously great work i cant wait to see it post paintjob/external modding.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Good stuff, I'm enjoying this thread. I've been thinking about building a case from scratch and you and few other people have convinced me to go a little unconventional whenever I get around to it.










thanks







I hope you do a mod so I can see it! If I have done anything that inspires you then I am flattered beyond belief, humbled, and speechless - go for it mate!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


looks like your making good progress i would love if u would speed it up but dont take less time mesuring just spend more time per day working ^_^, but serriously great work i cant wait to see it post paintjob/external modding.


thanks man







I wish I had more time during the week to do stuff but I dont. So I have to cram it all into weekends. Once I get past the delicate bits of lining up the mobo, etc then it should be faster progress. Thanks for your interest and your patience


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 07*

Well, I guess it was time to poop or get off the pot, as they say. Let the mobo back-cuts commence...


























then I flipped it over and finished the cuts from the outside of the case, and viola!





























almost looks like it was _meant_ to be there


























purty

























level and flush re-checks








I had to drill out 6 holes to allow the lian li standoffs poke thru down thru the rails. I tested a 4-40 tap but the lian li stand offs are some odd size because they dont fit 4-40 or 6-32, and 8-32 is too big, so I drilled 1/8" holes to let the standoffs poke thru and not hit








test fitted, all ok
















didnt have a 60mm fan template so I made one real quick








marked off for 4 fans in the upper back right portion of the case (exhaust).








At that point dinner was ready so I packed it in for the day. Just as I was closing my garage door this cloud moved in and did this cool silhouette shadow thing so I snapped a pic

















Still lots to do yet but up next will be fan hole cuts, and upper case cuts for back area over pci slots.

Thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Biskitz

wow, looking good so far CR, cant wait for your next installment


----------



## stevebaz

Lovin this so far, can't wait to see the end results


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biskitz*


wow, looking good so far CR, cant wait for your next installment










thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevebaz*


Lovin this so far, can't wait to see the end results


me either







thanks


----------



## nafljhy

dang~ you do some clean freaking cuts... that takes massive amounts of patience. unlike me, i got a bit tooo impatient







but all good! i'm enjoying this mod soooo much! i can only imagine what you're feeling!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



dang~ you do some clean freaking cuts... that takes massive amounts of patience


thank you for noticing







yes, free-hand dremel cuts are slow going and take a great deal of concentration and patience - especially in aluminum that wants to bind the cutoff disk at every moment! Those cuts yesterday on the mobo pan, and today on the back of the case, both took a long while, with little breaks here and there to cool the dremel and de-fatigue my hands and wrists. The dremel is a great tool and it has its place but I am looking into getting a pnuematic cutoff tool which will make quicker work of these types of cuts, especially aluminum bar etc.

Quote:



i'm enjoying this mod soooo much! i can only imagine what you're feeling!


thanks naf







yeah I was pretty glad the mobo back cuts went as well as they did. It was like "shwew!" when it was over and the things actually lined up









hopefully I can get in some work this week after work in the evenings, and move this sucker along


----------



## Flack88

Good work so far, cant wait to see what this turns out like.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Good work so far, cant wait to see what this turns out like.


thanks mate


----------



## Dylan

once again... perfection , keep it up


----------



## nategr8ns

that thing fits in there real nice. Beautiful picture of the sky too


----------



## pjlietz

Wow, that tray fit in there just right eh! Looks great man!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


once again... perfection , keep it up


















thanks man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


that thing fits in there real nice. Beautiful picture of the sky too


















cheers nate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Wow, that tray fit in there just right eh! Looks great man!










thanks


----------



## repo_man

5 pages of catching up to do in this thread. I finally made it!









CR, you've been a busy bee while I was away! +







for that mobo back panel, it looks SO good! It really does look like it was supposed to be there! I am really impressed with that, I thought the I/O plate on my Sangunieus went well, but yours, man, makes mine look amateur!

Awesome work bro!


----------



## The Master Chief

Your my hero Cattle Rustler lol


----------



## wildfire99

*waits patiently for paintjob and external modding*


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
5 pages of catching up to do in this thread. I finally made it!








CR, you've been a busy bee while I was away! +







for that mobo back panel, it looks SO good! It really does look like it was supposed to be there! I am really impressed with that, I thought the I/O plate on my Sangunieus went well, but yours, man, makes mine look amateur!

Awesome work bro!

Thanks bro! And your io plate went very well, this project is just a different animal









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
Your my hero Cattle Rustler lol

lol, stop that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
*waits patiently for paintjob and external modding*

hopefully soon - I better build my paint box soon!


----------



## The Master Chief

I am loving how the expansion slots fit, do you have pics of it, when its closed or haven't you cut the top yet?


----------



## CattleRustler

havent cut the top yet








the back of the bottom took forever







Ill do the top next, as soon as I can


----------



## Aawa

Well hurry up cattlerustler!! Just joking, so far looking good. So far it has been a fun project to keep my eye on and i am looking forward to your end product. I bet you are having a pretty good time doing this too.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


Well hurry up cattlerustler!! Just joking, so far looking good. So far it has been a fun project to keep my eye on and i am looking forward to your end product. I bet you are having a pretty good time doing this too.


Thanks, and yes I am having fun







- I just wish I could move faster. But these early projects/mods (Jessie's Gumdrop, and this project) are learning experiences as I go - All the little tricks and pitfalls to watch out for. I am hoping I can get faster at these things with more experience.

thanks for watching


----------



## bdattilo

Really, really nice work so far. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks


----------



## zlojack

Wow...how did I miss this one!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Wow...how did I miss this one!










I dont know, but welcome aboard


----------



## Sparhawk

epic! this will be awesome when finished. I'm definitely along for the ride.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate, enjoy the ride









no pressure


----------



## masbuskado

Looking Good... *your gonna be like spy... * (007 music)


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks








yep, BLU spy


----------



## the_milk_man

O_O!!!

This will be my favorite case mod EVAR! I can't wait to see the final project. What do you think the total cost will be to make JUST the case?


----------



## redsunx

Are you planning on painting the case? If you did that would be a tough decision.


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


Are you planning on painting the case? If you did that would be a tough decision.


You sparked an idea in my head for interchangeable case covers









*The Idea*- Vacuum Molding Plastic(google it, they use it on mythbusters a lot)

After you have completed the case, try to find the closest vacuum molding plastic company and see if they can make a top and bottom molding of your case. After the 2 pieces are made(get 2 tops and 2 bottoms), find some way to clamp those pieces on top of the original case. Now instead of painting the outside of the case red or blue, paint the INSIDE of the clear moldings so that the paint wont chip from being bumped into something accidentally(or you could see if the vacuum molding plastic company can make red or blue colored molding plastic).

On a side note: If the plastic molding thing works, you could sell "The Intel Case Mod" kits and make some money off of a really cool idea


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_milk_man* 
O_O!!!

This will be my favorite case mod EVAR! I can't wait to see the final project. What do you think the total cost will be to make JUST the case?

Thanks














As far as cost I am keeping track of what I bought but I am not done yet, so I wont know until then. I can tell you the Zero-H aluminum case I started with goes for 400$ new, but I got this one used off of ebay for less than half of that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
Are you planning on painting the case? If you did that would be a tough decision.

Yes, I had planned to paint it all along, it will be Red's Intel. Since I am a fan of BLU and always play as BLU, I see it from the point of view "I have the Red Intelligence", ie blu wins









Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_milk_man* 
You sparked an idea in my head for interchangeable case covers









*The Idea*- Vacuum Molding Plastic(google it, they use it on mythbusters a lot)

After you have completed the case, try to find the closest vacuum molding plastic company and see if they can make a top and bottom molding of your case. After the 2 pieces are made(get 2 tops and 2 bottoms), find some way to clamp those pieces on top of the original case. Now instead of painting the outside of the case red or blue, paint the INSIDE of the clear moldings so that the paint wont chip from being bumped into something accidentally(or you could see if the vacuum molding plastic company can make red or blue colored molding plastic).

On a side note: If the plastic molding thing works, you could sell "The Intel Case Mod" kits and make some money off of a really cool idea









Thats an interesting idea...









thanks for the comments guys
(now go vote for Jessie's Gumdrop, for mod of the month!





















)


----------



## lattyware

Vacuum forming is less fun than it sounds. It's actually quite hard to get a good result, and you have to think carefully about the shape of the object before you do it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Yes, I had planned to paint it all along, it will be Red's Intel. Since I am a fan of BLU and always play as BLU, I see it from the point of view "I have the Red Intelligence", ie blu wins









Actually, Red is the default colour of the intelligence. I've been delving into map making for TF2, and it turns out 'nutral' intelligence is actually red too.


----------



## nategr8ns

yep lattyware, I noticed that too when I was in Hammer









that intel's a spaaiy!


----------



## iandroo888

lookin good man. maybe james bond will use this in the next 007 movie ;D


----------



## CattleRustler

, thanks


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
hopefully soon - I better build my paint box soon!

Paint box you say:












Oh erm, there's a topic, isn't there? In that case, good job so far, I look forward to your next update.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, thanks McStuff


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 08*

picking up where we left off: needed to de-hinge the top of the case








had to trim off the flange above the pci slots since thats where the upper case will swing past to open


























needed to trim the right flange that is part of the upper case, as well








cut out the pci slot opening on the upper case








rough cuts with both halves together








test fit mobo pan = win








notice the lip of metal above the pci slots, and to the right - those needs to go...








marked off...








cut, test, trim, test, trim, test trim etc until flush....








mu-har
























fan hole time. hole saw, tap fluid, case, and me (not pic'd)
















ready for action, pilots...








wow, I almost died! holesaw jumped out a bunch of times. ended up with incomplete cuts thru the inner trim rail.

















no worries, Dremel rescue + half round bastard file
















same goes for the other two holes.








parting shot of back and top - until tomr

















thanks for watching
















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## OJX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


*The Intelligence - Day 08*

thanks for watching
















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


Dude, friggin sweet
this is going to look so amazing when painted
congrats once again on taking the time to do this


----------



## nategr8ns

Awesome!!!
Encore!


----------



## EuroFix

This is looking really great!

Great job on those fan holes and I like how gracefully you have recovered from the first 2 fan holes mini drama and made them look so perfect


----------



## P?P?!

It just keeps getting better... Great Job


----------



## nafljhy

moar!!! soo damn good! its like an action movie but better! i'm held in suspense with each post! heh!







keep it up CR, cheers!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OJX*


Dude, friggin sweet
this is going to look so amazing when painted
congrats once again on taking the time to do this


thanks man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Awesome!!!
Encore!










thanks Nate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EuroFix*


This is looking really great!

Great job on those fan holes and I like how gracefully you have recovered from the first 2 fan holes mini drama and made them look so perfect










cheers Euro, I was pelted with metal and stinking of tap fluid, but I prevailed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


It just keeps getting better... Great Job










thanks bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


moar!!! soo damn good! its like an action movie but better! i'm held in suspense with each post! heh!







keep it up CR, cheers!


















Naf!









Thanks everyone, MOAR tomr


----------



## wastedtime

This looks cool. This is shaping up to be one amazing mod CR


----------



## zlojack

Wow...freakin' awesome!

This is going to look very cool.


----------



## SmasherBasher

epic win


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
This looks cool. This is shaping up to be one amazing mod CR









thanks Wasted









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Wow...freakin' awesome!
This is going to look very cool.

hope so, thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
epic win









Ill try my best ftw


----------



## pjlietz

Wow! It's coming along very nice, looks great


----------



## repo_man

CR, dude, this thing just gets cooler and cooler! I'm excited and I'm not even building it,LOL. Imagine walking in a LAN party with just a briefcase ! LOL


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Wow! It's coming along very nice, looks great










thanks PJ









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


CR, dude, this thing just gets cooler and cooler! I'm excited and I'm not even building it,LOL. Imagine walking in a LAN party with just a briefcase ! LOL


Thanks Repo-bro. And yeah, with just a briefcase, but dressed as the blue spy...Now that would be sick!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

No
Gman FTW


----------



## wildfire99

lol once again i demand u take this through a airport!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Rofl. Tell them it's your "Laptop"


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


lol once again i demand u take this through a airport!


"Sir, we're going to have to look inside your briefcase. If you can just open it up and - OMG HE'S GOT A BOMB!"
*CR gets tackled by 300lb security guard*
"Its just my COMPUTER, I SWEAR! HALP"


----------



## Sparhawk

^^lol, yeah no airports for you.

nice update. This thing is going to be awesome! keep it up!


----------



## Manyak

I bow to a skill far greater than my own!


----------



## Syrillian

Oh, wow!

Lookin so fine, CR!









Awesome job on getting the rear I/O bracket flush.


----------



## Microsis

CattleRustler, this is the kind of case mod that wins awards









Nice job so far man, i'll definitely be keeping my eyes on this


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


No
Gman FTW



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


lol once again i demand u take this through a airport!


haha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Rofl. Tell them it's your "Laptop"


hey yeah, technically its the same thing right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


"Sir, we're going to have to look inside your briefcase. If you can just open it up and - OMG HE'S GOT A BOMB!"
*CR gets tackled by 300lb security guard*
"Its just my COMPUTER, I SWEAR! HALP"





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


^^lol, yeah no airports for you.
nice update. This thing is going to be awesome! keep it up!


thanks man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


I bow to a skill far greater than my own!










none of that!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Oh, wow!
Lookin so fine, CR!








Awesome job on getting the rear I/O bracket flush.










Thank you kind Syr (pun intended)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


CattleRustler, this is the kind of case mod that wins awards








Nice job so far man, i'll definitely be keeping my eyes on this


cheers mate









thanks everyone, for watching. now I will sit here and plot today's work







...


----------



## The Master Chief

Man I love the way the top came out!


----------



## wildfire99

CattleRustler said:


> *thanks everyone, for watching. now I will sit here and plot today's work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *looks at watch* *crys*


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Master Chief









Wildfire99, dont cry, update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 09*

HELP DESIGN ONE ASPECT OF THIS MOD - READ ON...

For everyone reading this log I have a design question in the middle of the log, with photos. I am asking for opinions and design ideas about how to mount the power supply. Please read the text before each pic to get an idea of what I am asking/thinking, and to possibly offer a solution that I havent yet considered. All help is appreciated









----

Ok, needed to remove the case hardware. Most of it was held on with screws that had square drives, so I walked over to the hw store and picked up one each of the sizes he had (s0,s1,s2,s3) turns out s1 did the trick








got the s1 bit, and a box wrench to drive it








all case hw removed, except for the zero-h id tag and serial number, ill do that tomr








Ok, so I started on an idea of how to best mount the psu. I spent about an hour testing different ideas (flush to back, flat, on side, standing on back in case pan, etc etc) none of which will work for one reason or the other (will cause too much cutting in back area (hinges, and feet issues, or interfere with switches that poke thru top lid etc)) Finally I came up with this fairly radical idea, tell me what you think....








made a couple of L-brackets

















cut a piece of alu








Ok, so heres how it goes: aluminum riser, bonded to case bottom (nothing is bonded yet, just testing idea)








then the psu sits on the bar, with the right side concavity helping level it. (the back of the pc is the bottom of this pic) The two L-brackets in this pic are just temporary spacers (between rail and psu), they will be replaced by those two small scraps, bonded to the side of the rail. They are needed between psu and rail to allow mobo play

















then the two custom L-brackets will be bonded to the case bottom. The one on the left has a screw hole cut to meet the atx screw, the bracket on the right has a hole that lines up with the 80mm fan screw, which would be removed and passed thru the bracket during mounting








the gap between the psu and the side of the case would be shimmed with a piece of alu, once I knew the final position of the psu wall. I would then make a duct for the psu exhaust, and a hole for the power cable, that went thru the back of the case and didnt mess witht he foot or the hinge.

What do you guys think of this idea?

I have tested all other options of mounting the psu that I can think of, and none of them are really feasible.

All input and better suggestions are appreciated















needed to cut the exhaust fan screw holes, center punched...

















back done...








side done (top when oriented correctly)








top exhaust, external shot









Thanks for watching!
If you have skimmed this log and havent seen where you can offer input and design ideas for mounting the psu then please go back and read it again!
Thanks










* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## repo_man

Honestly, the idea I had for the PSU before I read yours is sub-par to your idea CR. That seems really well thought out and the most logical. I'd go with your idea.


----------



## wastedtime

Yes this looks really good. My concern is the duct. Is the fan powerful enough to blow the exhaust through the duct to the outside of the case ?

From the look of it. A duct from the PSU to the top of the case will be shorter than the duct from the PSU to the side. What about having the PSU duct go to the top of the case. And then somehow mod the duct to have light shine from the inside ??? 
It'll look like a tunnel with light shining through it.... errr is it too much bling ?









EDIT : This will involve cutting a hole on the top of the case.. Not sure if you wanna do it and when you open the case its gonna look ugly because the mouth of the duct is going to be exposed


----------



## nategr8ns

if you don't mind opening up the PSU... I would do that. It will save a bunch of space.

Just be sure to insulate the back of it, just *in case* (







). Put a layer of rubber or electrical tape on the back of the PCB. Also, make sure there's ample airflow over the heatsinks.

Your idea definitely works. Have you done a mock-up with all the hardware to make sure it fits? It looks like the motherboard may hit the PSU case.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Honestly, the idea I had for the PSU before I read yours is sub-par to your idea CR. That seems really well thought out and the most logical. I'd go with your idea.

















thanks for the input mate, cheers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Yes this looks really good. My concern is the duct. Is the fan powerful enough to blow the exhaust through the duct to the outside of the case ?
From the look of it. A duct from the PSU to the top of the case will be shorter than the duct from the PSU to the side. What about having the PSU duct go to the top of the case. And then somehow mod the duct to have light shine from the inside ??? 
It'll look like a tunnel with light shining through it.... errr is it too much bling ?








EDIT : This will involve cutting a hole on the top of the case.. Not sure if you wanna do it and when you open the case its gonna look ugly because the mouth of the duct is going to be exposed


if the fan in psu isnt strong enough to push thru the duct I can always add a pull fan into the duct, or at the end of it in the back of the case. I appreciate the idea, but adding a cut and a duct to the top of the case wont be good. the switch panel is above the psu, and I dont want any unecessary cuts in the top face of the case. I am glad you suggested this because I did think of it earlier today, but I shot it down for the reasons above. I am glad to hear others think of the same things - I guess thats a sanity check







Thanks tho +









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


if you don't mind opening up the PSU... I would do that. It will save a bunch of space.
Just be sure to insulate the back of it, just *in case* (







). Put a layer of rubber or electrical tape on the back of the PCB. Also, make sure there's ample airflow over the heatsinks.
Your idea definitely works. Have you done a mock-up with all the hardware to make sure it fits? It looks like the motherboard may hit the PSU case.


thanks Nate, in that mock up, the spacers between the psu and the mobo rail, are for that very reason. I did test it all out before posting the pics, the spacers make all the diff. I did consider an open psu design, but quite honestly I dont like that concept, and wouldnt go with it for this. I appreciate the idea tho mate +


----------



## EuroFix

what wattage is the PSU you're using for this build?
Can you find smaller PSU with similar power and use that instead? something from HTPC perhaps.


----------



## CattleRustler

the psu in the pics is an old dead antec 500w. Since the machine will be a normal pc (multiple hdd's and sli compatible) those lil psu's aint gonna cut it, so atx form factor is required. Any thoughts on my idea? Better idea?

thanks in advance


----------



## Manyak

Server PSU!

But yeah don't take apart the PSU. Not because it might short out, but because if it dies for any reason (power surge or whatever) it might set something on fire.


----------



## CattleRustler

I am ordering this psu

Power & PC Cooling Silencer 750w / 60a

It has the same configuration as the antec I am using for mock-up and its about the same size. Not modular, but its already red an black









any opinions on this psu?


----------



## nategr8ns

depending on the rig going into this case, I think it's overpowered.
the most efficient, smallest, lowest-watt psu you can get would be good for heat reasons.

That PSU looks hawt though


----------



## Sparhawk

you may want modular... that PSU has a ton of cables coming off it.


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah, normally I would go modular, but weighing expense vs color options vs modular vs configuration etc etc, I think this one fits the bill.

The rig going in this case is the CPU and GPU from my current sig rig, a single hdd yet to be determined (but I will make mounting for at least 2 drives), a cd/dvd, a 2 gigs ddr2 800. This case needs that amount of juice I think









I am bumping my sig rig up to a q9450 2.66 1333fsb cpu, and a 9800 gx2 512bit 1Gig XFX GTX 280 512bit 1GB gpu (ftw)









thanks for the input guys


----------



## nategr8ns

ewww 9800gx2








you better be getting a really good deal on it


----------



## derek2esilent

really nice work so far

^^ ya 9800gx2, not trying to start a war, but 4870? *DONT START A FANBOY WAR HERE WITH MY COMMENT!*


----------



## OJX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I am ordering this psu

Power & PC Cooling Silencer 750w / 60a

It has the same configuration as the antec I am using for mock-up and its about the same size. Not modular, but its already red an black









any opinions on this psu?


With your mod
I HIIIGHLY suggest getting something modular
The inside is going to be ruined by the countless useless cables


----------



## nafljhy

i would agree. modular might be better so you don't have soo many unnecessary cables laying around. that you wouldn't have to deal with them. DA750 yea?







i'm loving mine.


----------



## nategr8ns

Another option is cutting the wires. You can buy some 5-pin plugs (one male and one female) and snip the SATA wires and use these connectors, making it custom-modular







.

Molex connectors are easy to get and will work for all of the 4-pin wires (just not sata, PCI-e, 24-pin, and 8-pin.


----------



## dustandechoes91

Sorry I haven't read enough into your plans but there are 30 pages......but anyways in case you arent already planning on it I would put some screen over those fans and paint the screen the same color as the case will be. It would keep some dust out and it would take emphasis off of the gaping holes with plastic fans inside


----------



## ice_owl

PC Power and Cooling make some of the best PSU's out there you can't go wrong with that and some of the best warranties too I might add.


----------



## CattleRustler

I attempted to post this last evening, as well as a new update, and I think OCN went into server-maintenance-mode or something, lol...

thanks for all the comments guys








I will be able to stealth the left over wires, so I am going with that psu and yes I love my DA850 in my sig rig









Quote:



Sorry I haven't read enough into your plans but there are 30 pages......but anyways in case you arent already planning on it I would put some screen over those fans and paint the screen the same color as the case will be. It would keep some dust out and it would take emphasis off of the gaping holes with plastic fans inside


yep, thats already the plan. I am going to cut mesh into circles and put them in the holes, and most likely epoxy them, so they are flush to the outside of the case. Then when the case gets painted they will get painted too







thanks for the input









@Ice_Owl, yeah that was a determining factor as well









update coming...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 10*

If I'm ever gonna start painting this thing I need to get all of the mock-up and fabrication done, so I started doing the stuff I have been putting off.

removed all the remaining case hardware including the feet and the Zero-H id tag and serial number. This took over an hour since everything was riveted to the case and had to be drilled out. The feet needed their own special set of steps:

-drill hole in rivet from inside of case
-cut a cross pattern in the head of the rivet using a dremel cutoff disc
-squeeze the cross cut inwards using pliers
-whack the rivet with a hammer
-pry foot off with a flathead screwdriver from the outside of the case

rinse, repeat * 4








drilled the pilots for the intake fans (sorry bright)








having learned from the holesaw issue from other day, I devised this method of supporting the case correctly for holesawing the intake openings...

















much better and way more stable than the other day, and I didnt end up with incomplete cuts this time, and no jumping drill, etc. When the cuts were done I just filed them a bit with a half-round








increased the screw holes from the pilot size to their actual size of 3/16








needed to get the mobo pan anchor screws done. I drilled thru the pan and rails with 6-32 drill bit, then tap threaded the rails with the pan removed (this pic is not indicative of what I just said above - I started to tap thru the pan but realized it was silly)








after I tapped the rails, I drilled slightly larger holes in the pan, so the screws pass thru, and screw into the rails, this is the test fit.








then on the rails I JB-Welded some #6 washers around the holes I just tapped. This will rise the pan flush with those srew heads. I did this on all three rails, but only two are pic'd








apparently ZH doesnt fully glue the case channel all the way around the case, so I ended up with a couple of places where I had to jb-weld it back in place. I guess it isnt ZH's fault, it was fine and sturdy as a camera case, but not so after having been cut up to fit a computer inside
















welded








and this part, same deal, loose channel and another piece completely off...








jb welded and clamped. I keep forgetting to get some small clamps to keep in the shop...








so I made Make-shift Clamp Support - Version 1.0 Stepping A0

















Once the psu arrives I can jbweld the L brackets and rail spacers in their final places. Then on deck is to mount the hdd and dvd supports.

Thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## CattleRustler

parts update:

Just ordered the PSU I linked above, and 2 gigs of Corsair DDR2 800 (4-4-4-12) memory
Also I am bouncing my sig rig up to a Q9450 (45nm) Quad 1333 fsb, and a XFX GTX 280 1GB 512bit GPU, both of which I just ordered as well







So that means this project machine will get my Q6600 and the 8800GTS 320

the 8800 has a zalman vf1000 cooler on it which had a blue led fan. Anyone have any info on changing out the led/resistor to make the blue led glow red instead? I cant put anything blue inside the red intelligence







?


----------



## derek2esilent

all you need to do is find the LED size of the ones in the vf1000. they swap them out for red ones. some1 did something like this lemme find it.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-fan-leds.html


----------



## WBaS

This looks really great. Can't wait to see the final product. Sub'd!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *derek2esilent* 
all you need to do is find the LED size of the ones in the vf1000. they swap them out for red ones. some1 did something like this lemme find it.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...-fan-leds.html

cheers







+rep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
This looks really great. Can't wait to see the final product. Sub'd!

thanks and welcome aboard


----------



## Sparhawk

quick question... where did you get the Lian Li mobo tray? If you bought it online somewhere I am looking for something similar for my own mod.

Oh, and the mod is shaping up nicely, keep it up!


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


quick question... where did you get the Lian Li mobo tray? If you bought it online somewhere I am looking for something similar for my own mod.

Oh, and the mod is shaping up nicely, keep it up!


http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/...ttings_50.html


----------



## Sparhawk

damn, for that price I can just buy a cheap case locally and dremel the crap out of it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


damn, for that price I can just buy a cheap case locally and dremel the crap out of it.


Yea they are somewhat high, but for alot of people, the price for a pre-cut new pan is well worth the time and hassle of getting an old case, tearing it apart, dremel'ing it out, etc.


----------



## CattleRustler

I got that pan off performance-pcs.com for 25 bucks iirc


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I got that pan off performance-pcs.com for 25 bucks iirc


awesome! that might be what I get.


----------



## CattleRustler

Lian Li v600 mobo pan

thats the direct link but its sold out at the moment, on page two theres another one but with a 120 fan support above the i/o panel. You could use that depending on the case layout. I couldnt due to the shape of my case


----------



## repo_man

Morning CR, any plans for work today?

OT: How's Jessie liking her rig? The 'new' hasn't worn off yet has it?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

Morning CR, any plans for work today?
OT: How's Jessie liking her rig? The 'new' hasn't worn off yet has it?
I posted a log above (day 10) which is most current (from yesterday). Today I cant do anything because I am watching Jess when I get home









Jess is still liking the rig









thanks for asking


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I posted a log above (day 10) which is most current (from yesterday). Today I cant do anything because I am watching Jess when I get home









Jess is still liking the rig









thanks for asking









I somehow missed that one. Looks awesome though! I need some clamps like that for myself *makes note*

I'm glad Jess is still loving the rig!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

I somehow missed that one.










Quote:

Looks awesome though!










Quote:

I need some clamps like that for myself *makes note*
yeah, I need a few deeper ones, and few smaller ones, than the ones I have

Quote:

I'm glad Jess is still loving the rig!
thanks mate, cheers


----------



## nategr8ns

so what's the ETA on the PSU?


----------



## CattleRustler

should have the psu, memory, cpu and video card in a couple of days - its shipping today from the Egg. If I get lucky and all of the stuff ships out of their New Jersey distributor I could have the stuff by tomr.

the cpu and gpu are new for my sig rig, and the q6600 and 8800gts 320 go from the sig rig to this project









I email ppc to see what they would quote on an LED mod for the vf1000 on the 8800, to change it from blue to red but the emailed back telling me to get lost







they said the led is inside the fan housing so they wouldnt do the mod. When I swap the card out later this week Ill have a gander at whats up with that


----------



## nategr8ns

hmm... interesting...
I'm sure it would be easy enough to disconnect the existing LED. Then you could just put in some new LEDs behind the fan housing, closest to the motherboard.


----------



## CattleRustler

I dont think the led is the problem, its getting to the led that might be an issue. ill have to check once the GTX 280 goes in the sig rig and the 8800 comes out. Worst case I can remove the zalman setup and restore the stock shroud and fan :shivers-in-disgust:
or maybe not


----------



## nategr8ns

didn't you say 9800gx2 before?








I would personally still go ATI, but whatever


----------



## iandroo888

would a card that big fit in there?


----------



## DarkNite

Insanely sick mod CR! I like tf2 mods


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


didn't you say 9800gx2 before?








I would personally still go ATI, but whatever










I did say that before, then I took a few mins to educate thyself








I am not interested in dual processor single cards that require sli mode, which is what the gx2 is, plus it has issues with stuttering and frame loss despite its specs. the gtx 280 is a much better solution for my needs, just an all around kick arse single core powerhouse gpu









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


would a card that big fit in there? 


the big new card is going in my sig rig cosmos 1000 monster case, the 8800 will fit in the project case no problem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


Insanely sick mod CR! I like tf2 mods










thanks mate


----------



## wastedtime

This is great work CR, you are on a roll


----------



## khoiwin

I always figured you for a scout guy (;

Great work, great mod in the works.


----------



## nategr8ns

lol I'd say pyro or demo


----------



## nafljhy

nice! i love this mod so much! its coming along so well and looks so friggin clean! keep it up CR!


----------



## repo_man

CR - Sorry it took me this long to comment back to ya. Your rivet holes you want to fill - I would suggest getting some metal glaze. It's a specific bondo (thinner/finer filler) made to bond better to bare metal. It will also sand finer than the fiberglass strands version you have. This is the brand/type we used at my old shop. Btw, this is also a two part filler, you'll need a tube of hardener for it as well.









What you want to do is use one of your punches and make a dent where the rivet holes are. This will give an area for the filler to fill in. If you just leave it flat and put some in the rivet hole itself, it will just pop out. The indention will give it a larger area to hold onto.







Be sure to put some tape on the back of the rivet holes, this metal glaze is much thinner than the fiberglass strands you have (thinner than that JB weld you used as well). Make sure you sand it well (I would say some 180 grit) past the area you plan to fill, just in case you spread the bondo further than you thought you would.

Shoot me a PM and I'll drop you some pics on the average amount of filler-hardener to use.







(at least until I can get my Q&A up)


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


This is great work CR, you are on a roll










thanks wasted









Quote:



Originally Posted by *khoiwin*


I always figured you for a scout guy (;
Great work, great mod in the works.


nope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


lol I'd say pyro or demo










nope and nope

Engineer!







(but I do dabble in the other classes







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


nice! i love this mod so much! its coming along so well and looks so friggin clean! keep it up CR!


cheers mate









@Repo, thanks for the info







+imaginary rep


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
@Repo, thanks for the info







+imaginary rep

Lmao, them imaginary reps are killing me!


----------



## nategr8ns

I'm also an engineer! Well... I used to be. Then somehow my total time playing it got way above all of the other classes, so I went on hiatus for a while


----------



## CattleRustler

you guys are funny









good news, my newegg order shipped out of jersey yesterday so its slated to all deliver today














teh woot


----------



## nategr8ns

woohoo hardware!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


you guys are funny









good news, my newegg order shipped out of jersey yesterday so its slated to all deliver today














teh woot


I expect some new pictures shortly after.


----------



## CattleRustler

as requested by WBaS...










On the left is the new Nvidia GTX 280 1GB 512bit killer gpu and the Intel Q9450 Quad 1333 fsb 45nm 95w cpu - *both of these going in the sig rig*

then on the right we have, *for the project case*, a PP&C Silencer 750w psu, and 2 gigs of Corsair ddr2 800 matched memory pair. When I swap the new gpu and cpu into the sig rig, *the project case will get* the Q6600 and 8800GTS 320 from the current sig rig


----------



## Syrillian

CR...so... when can I come over to your house and play?

...so many nice toys with mucho-modding-mayhem... sounds like Nirvana to me.


----------



## nategr8ns

nice proc, mem, and psu!

whatever syr, sounds like teen spirit to me...

lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


CR...so... when can I come over to your house and play?

...so many nice toys with mucho-modding-mayhem... sounds like Nirvana to me.


Haha... Can I come too? I'm starting to feel left out here...


----------



## FireMarshallBill

You better not make this mod too good otherwise you will be making a bunch of them for OCN members


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


CR...so... when can I come over to your house and play?
...so many nice toys with mucho-modding-mayhem... sounds like Nirvana to me.


Any time, c'mon over, bring some of your "plastic sex" with you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


nice proc, mem, and psu!
whatever syr, sounds like teen spirit to me...
lol


haha, thanks, lemee guess... ati fanboi? Its all good









Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Haha... Can I come too? I'm starting to feel left out here...


sure! You bring the burgers, Ill supply the beers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


You better not make this mod too good otherwise you will be making a bunch of them for OCN members


----------



## pjlietz

Very nice HW man!

Here's me pressuring you, any new updates on the case....


----------



## wastedtime

ahhh hardware...


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
haha, thanks, lemee guess... ati fanboi? Its all good









actually I've been nvidia for my last two cards. 7900GS because Nvidia was about equal to ATI in price/performance, and 8800gt because it was so much better than anything ATI had at the time.

But now... NVidia is so expensive for what it is...


----------



## CattleRustler

*small non-visual update*

I just test-fitted the psu in the case - its gonna be tight but it still lines up with what I have planned for the mounting







This psu is 3/4" longer than the other, with a way thicker braid coming out







Itll all still work tho









I JBWelded the little spacer pieces along the rail next to the psu. Tomorrow I will jbweld the bottom rail for the psu and the back brackets for it. Also I figured out where I am going to stealth the leftover psu cables


----------



## nategr8ns

moar pics?


----------



## wildfire99

if they get to come over ill drive up their too &_& were going to need a few keggers and a cattering service.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


moar pics?


maybe today, last night wasnt worth it for one pic









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


if they get to come over ill drive up their too &_& were going to need a few keggers and a cattering service.


sounds like a plan - me likes keggers and catering


----------



## wildfire99

lol can you say USA OCN LANPARTY!!! we could all meet up in like texas! will take place friday saturday and sunday we can rent out a damn hotel! needs to be somewhere with a lot of beer and a in&out in short range. ill drive down for a event of these proportions.


----------



## EuroFix

U use so much of the JB weld stuff, you should get sponsored by the manufacturer lol!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
lol can you say USA OCN LANPARTY!!! we could all meet up in like texas! will take place friday saturday and sunday we can rent out a damn hotel! needs to be somewhere with a lot of beer and a in&out in short range. ill drive down for a event of these proportions.

haha, that would be cool. The other site I moderate on does yearly conventions but they are UK based so i havent ever gotten out to one. I dunno if we could have all of us nutjobs in one place - that might get insane. Half the hotel would get modded









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EuroFix* 
U use so much of the JB weld stuff, you should get sponsored by the manufacturer lol!









thats a thought actually








Yeah, mainly anything needing mounting to the case (like rails and supports, etc) I used the JBWeld stuff so as not to have to make holes thru the case panels for screws or rivets etc. If there had been a way to ventilate the case without cutting any fan holes or openings, I would have done it, but that would defy physics, and I'd be stinking rich, or arrested by now


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
haha, that would be cool. The other site I moderate on does yearly conventions but they are UK based so i havent ever gotten out to one. I dunno if we could have all of us nutjobs in one place - that might get insane. Half the hotel would get modded









That made me lol. You're probably right. But at least their computers would look amazing and run like zomg uber fast!

Quote:









thats a thought actually








Yeah, mainly anything needing mounting to the case (like rails and supports, etc) I used the JBWeld stuff so as not to have to make holes thru the case panels for screws or rivets etc. If there had been a way to ventilate the case without cutting any fan holes or openings, I would have done it, but that would defy physics, and I'd be stinking rich, or arrested by now








So this JBWeld stuff works nicely for modding? Is there a tutorial for this, or perhaps could you post a short one? I'm trying to get into the modding scene and maybe JBWeld is something I should consider.


----------



## CattleRustler

yep it works very well, and it can be sanded, painted, cut, etc after its cured. I am using the JBWeld KWIK version which gets very tacky in 2 minutes, Sets in 4 minutes, and cures in 4 hours - "set" meaning "thats it, no more moving the part" LOL. So that probably the only reason I havent shown any detailed photos of the process, i dont have the time to stop and snap pics LOL. Maybe I can get my wife to snap some pics as I do one of the upcoming welds, and use them to make a tutorial

JBWeld is going to be a very crucial step in the mounting the fan grille mesh. Stay tuned


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
yep it works very well, and it can be sanded, painted, cut, etc after its cured. I am using the JBWeld KWIK version which gets very tacky in 2 minutes, Sets in 4 minutes, and cures in 4 hours - "set" meaning "thats it, no more moving the part" LOL. So that probably the only reason I havent shown any detailed photos of the process, i dont have the time to stop and snap pics LOL. Maybe I can get my wife to snap some pics as I do one of the upcoming welds, and use them to make a tutorial

JBWeld is going to be a very crucial step in the mounting the fan grille mesh. Stay tuned

Wow that's really kwik! (haha sorry I had to).

Yeah photos would be cool, but it sounds pretty easy. Do you need to prep the surfaces at all or is it basically just like a super super glue? Also, does it work on plastics/acryllic as well?

EDIT: Sorry for the questions, I just looked it up on the website and it answered all my questions lol
http://www.jbweld.net/products/jbkwik.php

Except, do you sand the surface first to help it grip or just clean it with a rag or something?


----------



## CattleRustler

i have been sanding the aluminum bar and case surface areas to be bonded (basically a quick scuffing with 3M 400 grit WetOrDry), then I clean them all with IsoAlc 91% and let dry 10 mins minimum. The weld stuf is easy, simply mix equal parts of the hardener and the "steel" components, mix vigorously with a toothpick or qtip shaft, then apply to either of the parts to be bonded (does not require being applied to both parts and waiting a specified period), then press the parts together. Thats it









One day I want to bond two things together and do a weight stress test on it, maybe Ill make something that could be incorporated into an engine hoist, and bring it to my brother-in-law's shop. That would make for a cool little video - hehe


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
i have been sanding the aluminum bar and case surface areas to be bonded (basically a quick scuffing with 3M 400 grit WetOrDry), then I clean them all with IsoAlc 91% and let dry 10 mins minimum. The weld stuf is easy, simply mix equal parts of the hardener and the "steel" components, mix vigorously with a toothpick or qtip shaft, then apply to either of the parts to be bonded (does not require being applied to both parts and waiting a specified period), then press the parts together. Thats it









One day I want to bond two things together and do a weight stress test on it, maybe Ill make something that could be incorporated into an engine hoist, and bring it to my brother-in-law's shop. That would make for a cool little video - hehe









How much weld do you put on? Is it a couple dots or do you cover the whole surface to be bonded?

And yes, make the video just for fun


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


How much weld do you put on? Is it a couple dots or do you cover the whole surface to be bonded?

And yes, make the video just for fun










IIRC, CR put(s) a small bead on the edge of the alu bar and then presses it onto the case.

You really just need enough to make contact. JB Weld is a great product and really strong. There is also a dough verson that is the consistency of play-doh. It's good for areas where you can't exactly put a thinner liquid epoxy in without it running. I have used the dough version (albeit a different brand, QuikSteel) on various PC parts and car engine parts with great results. Highly recommended!


----------



## CattleRustler

Can we not make my thread about memory, please - thanks









Quote:



IIRC, CR put(s) a small bead on the edge of the alu bar and then presses it onto the case.

You really just need enough to make contact. JB Weld is a great product and really strong. There is also a dough verson that is the consistency of play-doh. It's good for areas where you can't exactly put a thinner liquid epoxy in without it running. I have used the dough version (albeit a different brand, QuikSteel) on various PC parts and car engine parts with great results. Highly recommended!


Yes, Repo is spot on. Thus far I have run a bead along the full surface of the alu bar, and pressed it onto the case. I wasnt concerned with having too much (quite the opposite) and I didnt care to remove any excess that gushes out along the seem when pressing the part down. Two reasons, a) these are weigh bearing parts (rails) so I'd rather have too much than not enough, and b) these joints are all hidden under the mobo pan when assembled. The "bead" was really just a small trowelling on with a popsicle stick, or plastic card









The upcoming welds for the fan mesh circles are a different story. I am going to see if I can get a small syringe (minus the needle) and use that to lay a pretty bead of weld around each fan mesh cut out


----------



## Tator Tot

^^^^
+1 please, I love your case mods, so more updates please, I shall hand over free cake!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Yes, Repo is spot on. Thus far I have run a bead along the full surface of the alu bar, and pressed it onto the case. I wasnt concerned with having too much (quite the opposite) and I didnt care to remove any excess that gushes out along the seem when pressing the part down. Two reasons, a) these are weigh bearing parts (rails) so I'd rather have too much than not enough, and b) these joints are all hidden under the mobo pan when assembled. The "bead" was really just a small trowelling on with a popsicle stick, or plastic card









The upcoming welds for the fan mesh circles are a different story. I am going to see if I can get a small syringe (minus the needle) and use that to lay a pretty bead of weld around each fan mesh cut out


Ok so basically you want to run it along the entire piece where you want to weld it, but only along the center axis, not spread across the whole surface. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## CattleRustler

nah, I spread it all over like no ones business








but you could do it that way to, the way you said. Like I said I was after more not less. And remember you can sand the excess after it cures, so using more is probably preferred. It would suck to realize you used too little _after_ you pressed it on and it began to set.

pick some up for a few bucks at a hw store and try it out. The regular version is a different animal than the Kwik, its thinner and runnier, and taks longer to set and cure, but is stronger and more heat resistant when finally cured. As long as the inside of my case doesnt exceed 300 degrees F it will be ok


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 10.5 - mini update*

Heres a small, rare, weeknight update...

Those are the two small psu spacer pieces I bonded last night, and the psu support rail I bonded this morning as I was leaving for work
















time to bond the psu brackets to the case, got out the JBWeld supplies








thats the parts test-fitted before applying the jbweld








mixed a small batch, slathered it on the bottoms of the l brackets, and lined them up in their new permanent home

























set that stuff aside to cure overnight, in the meantime, what have we here?








?















small glass bottles with brush caps!!!
WoooooHoooo :do dance:

sorry, anyway I have been in desparate need of these things, to keep both types of tap fluid in, within arms reach. Prior I have been cutting down plastic cups and using qtips to apply - than having to dispose of that stuff when I was done since that stuff (tap fluid) is nasty and poisonous, so these little gems will be perfect - no fuss no waste
















decided to TEST my hand at cutting some circles of mesh for the fan openings








the good news it cuts like butter, the bad news I didnt do so well at it :/


















I have a couple of ideas of how to do this better using a 2.5" hole saw without a pilot bit (in a 2 ply wood jig that I will make) the hope is the interior circle of mesh left by the 2.5 OD hole saw will yield a perfect circle very close to the 2.25 diameter I need. If not, then I will try something else









thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Keep up the good work, but I have a question... Why cant you just use a rectanglular piece of the mesh to cover both holes, and just screw it in the the fans? Just wondering if you had anything specificly against that idea, seems like it would be ALOT easier than a circle.


----------



## CattleRustler

because I want the mesh to be flush with the outside of the case, if I achieve that it will be flush with both sides


----------



## nategr8ns

I HAVE THOSE SAME SNIPS!
came in a pack of three? All yellow handles? And it was a PITA to open the friggin' plastic it came in?

I hope you know how hard it is to get a perfect circle in metal, especially perforated metal.
Good luck
















stupid forum errors saying I haven't posted yet... They lied!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I see what you mean. You could take a 6"x6" piece of wood, cut the hole in the wood. Clamp the mesh between the wood with the hole and another 6x6 piece flat and just use it to guide you. Real easy since you cant use a starter hole.


----------



## Syrillian

Lookin' good there CR.









[email protected] little jars (no dissin' dere)... I just got a kick out of it: I was all, "Oh look! CR got little jars of nitroglycerin! Sweet". Really... for some reason nitro is what came to mind - lol.

Regardless of the pyro-side of me, *kudos to you *for conserving and re-using.

This is a fantastic mod.


----------



## WBaS

I don't really understand what the purpose of the bottles is... The application of what fluid? What is the fluid used for? *scratches head*


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
I don't really understand what the purpose of the bottles is... The application of what fluid? What is the fluid used for? *scratches head*

He's using it to store and apply the tapping oil (for thread tapping) rather than repeatedly using disposable cups and q-tips.


----------



## WBaS

Tapping oil for thread tapping? I don't understand. Tapping what? What threads? lol Sorry but I'm pretty lost here.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Tapping oil for thread tapping? I don't understand. Tapping what? What threads? lol Sorry but I'm pretty lost here.

When you drill a hole, and you need it threaded (for a bolt) you use a thread-tap. It essentially cuts the threads into the hole so a bolt will fit. It is high friction and goes better when used with oil (thread tap oil). He is using the tap to thread holes in the aluminum bars for standoffs/etc to screw into.

Does that clear it up?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
When you drill a hole, and you need it threaded (for a bolt) you use a thread-tap. It essentially cuts the threads into the hole so a bolt will fit. It is high friction and goes better when used with oil (thread tap oil). He is using the tap to thread holes in the aluminum bars for standoffs/etc to screw into.

Does that clear it up?









Ohhhh that kind of threading. Yeah. Thanks









(Imaginary Rep+)


----------



## pjlietz

Looking great man! The PSU mount should work out for ya. The fan grills are gonna be fun for ya thats for sure. How are you going to hole the mesh in the hole?


----------



## Pap3r

This is an epic log. I've been watching form day 1, but had not posted 







It looks so good, and I can never wait for more


----------



## Indignity

Could you sandwich the mesh within two pieces of wood securing the mesh to the wood with screws all the way through securing it in place? With that done, you might be able to run the hole saw all the way through.

Like this:

||Wood||
||Mesh||
||Wood||


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
I HAVE THOSE SAME SNIPS!
came in a pack of three? All yellow handles? And it was a PITA to open the friggin' plastic it came in?

I hope you know how hard it is to get a perfect circle in metal, especially perforated metal.
Good luck
















stupid forum errors saying I haven't posted yet... They lied!

yep, thats them, too bad I didn thave snips to open the package of snips









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
I see what you mean. You could take a 6"x6" piece of wood, cut the hole in the wood. Clamp the mesh between the wood with the hole and another 6x6 piece flat and just use it to guide you. Real easy since you cant use a starter hole.

thats exactly what I mean









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Lookin' good there CR.









[email protected] little jars (no dissin' dere)... I just got a kick out of it: I was all, "Oh look! CR got little jars of nitroglycerin! Sweet". Really... for some reason nitro is what came to mind - lol.

Regardless of the pyro-side of me, *kudos to you* for conserving and re-using.

This is a fantastic mod.










cheers Mr. Syr







sorry no nitro here - well at least in bottles that small







haha. Also I forgot to mention before, the cups+qtip thing also had to be stored outside during my work sessions when not actually in use due to the vapors, so that was an added annoyance. Now I can open, dab, cap, work - all day long without the bs









Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
I don't really understand what the purpose of the bottles is... The application of what fluid? What is the fluid used for? *scratches head*

Repo pretty much summed it up (+ img rep), but I would like to add that I have been using tapping fluid, not only for actual thread taps, but for all metal cuts on this project, including drilling, and holesawing, etc. It makes a noticeable difference in the ease of cutting, and in the smoothness of the result.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Looking great man! The PSU mount should work out for ya. The fan grills are gonna be fun for ya thats for sure. How are you going to hole the mesh in the hole?

Thanks man. If I can get the circles the perfect size, cleanly, regardless of method, I am gonna run a bead of jbweld along the circle edge (where it meets the case cuto out) but from the inside of the case, that way the mesh will be flush on the outside and it will look "mountless" from either side. the weld can take prime and paint. Need to get me a 2.5 hole saw and try out the idea.

thanks everyone - night all


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pap3r* 
This is an epic log. I've been watching form day 1, but had not posted







It looks so good, and I can never wait for more









thanks man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Could you sandwich the mesh within two pieces of wood securing the mesh to the wood with screws all the way through securing it in place? With that done, you might be able to run the hole saw all the way through.

Like this:

||Wood||
||Mesh||
||Wood||

thats already what I am going to try next, minus a pilot bit (mentioned above) but thanks for the suggestion anyway, cheers


----------



## DarkNite

Is the paint going to be the same? Blue or orange?


----------



## mombolpf

i cant wait to see this thing finalized, ive been really diggin these TF2 case mods


----------



## Manyak

HAHA when I first looked at that case of little jars I thought they were shot glasses!!


----------



## Clox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
HAHA when I first looked at that case of little jars I thought they were shot glasses!!

Me too....









Wow, so awesome up to this point. Nice job on fitting that PSU into the case, looking forward to see the cable management you mentioned. I've been watching this from the start and I haven't spent much time here on OCN lately so just wanted to comment on the excellent work!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


Is the paint going to be the same? Blue or orange?


I know in the first pic in the first post of this thread the case looks a bit orange, thats just higher forces at work trying to convert everything to UN Blue and NATO orange, but barring that whole discussion, the case will be RED like in the first post first pic, near the bottom of that pic where red and blue score boxes are - more of a standard red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mombolpf*


i cant wait to see this thing finalized, ive been really diggin these TF2 case mods


thanks man - its getting closer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


HAHA when I first looked at that case of little jars I thought they were shot glasses!!


haha I could use a few of those too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Me too....








Wow, so awesome up to this point. Nice job on fitting that PSU into the case, looking forward to see the cable management you mentioned. I've been watching this from the start and I haven't spent much time here on OCN lately so just wanted to comment on the excellent work!


Thanks Clox







theres been a few people popping out of the "Lurker's Woodwork" to comment in this thread - its nice to know that something I would be doing anyway, regardless if anyone liked it or not, is actually inspiring people to chime in in the thread, and in some cases, even take up modding stuff themselves









mod everything


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 

Thanks Clox







theres been a few people popping out of the "Lurker's Woodwork" to comment in this thread - its nice to know that something I would be doing anyway, regardless if anyone liked it or not, is actually inspiring people to chime in in the thread, and in some cases, *even take up modding stuff themselves*









mod everything









Who? Me?


----------



## wildfire99

lol ive been reading a lot of build logs lately and i cut up my orginial plans to wait for nehalem to start and i bought a antec 900 and some parts last night ^_^ let the modding begin!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Who? Me?
















I wasnt referring to anyone in particular when I said that, but if thats the case, then cool







modding=win

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
lol ive been reading a lot of build logs lately and i cut up my orginial plans to wait for nehalem to start and i bought a antec 900 and some parts last night ^_^ let the modding begin!

nice!


----------



## Swifty

Does the mesh for the fan need to be circular? 
If the holes in the mesh match up with the holes in the fan, could a square shape be cut and sandwiched in there?


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Swifty, but yes the mesh needs to be 2.25" circles because I want it to be flush with the outside surface of the case. If I had some press that could stamp a 2.25" circle recess in a small piece of square mesh I would do that, and bond the mesh inside the case at the left over corners, ending up with the same result as using mesh disks.

Today when I get home I am going to pick up a 2.5" hole saw (I dont think they make 2 3/8") and try my jig method, and see if a) the piece comes out nice and round, and b) is the right size for the case hole. I have a sneaking suspicion it will be a shade too large for the hole, but it might allow minimal snipping to get it to fit and look good. We'll see

thanks for the suggestions guys, i hope I am not coming off as dismissive - not trying to be


----------



## repo_man

CR - If you're stopping by for a hole-saw, you might want to look for some 2 part epoxy. The kind that has two tubes attached to a single plunger and mixes at the end. The ones like this not sure what brand or kind this pic is, just showing what I'm talking a/b







)









You can get quick setting ones, and in clear as well IIRC. This might be better for your fan grills than that JB Weld.


----------



## CattleRustler

so wait, it mixes as it comes out in one bead?
thats an idea there mate! saves me a headache and a half if true
Ill check today tomorrow.

I have to swap the cpu's today so I dont think I will do the hw store and mesh tests until after noon tomr


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Yea there are 2 part epoxys that are in a single syringe, but in 2 compartments, when you push it gives you the correct proportions and no need to mix anything cause it does in in the tip of the syringe.


----------



## CattleRustler

actually tap plastic sells it, lol

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=280


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
so wait, it mixes as it comes out in one bead?
thats an idea there mate! saves me a headache and a half if true
Ill check today tomorrow.

I have to swap the cpu's today so I dont think I will do the hw store and mesh tests until after noon tomr


Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
Yea there are 2 part epoxys that are in a single syringe, but in 2 compartments, when you push it gives you the correct proportions and no need to mix anything cause it does in in the tip of the syringe.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Yea there are 2 part epoxys that are in a single syringe, but in 2 compartments, when you push it gives you the correct proportions and no need to mix anything cause it does in in the tip of the syringe.


It spits out the resin & the hardener. You still need to mix it before application. I've never seen an actual syringe mix the two together & if it did, I think you'd have some issues with being able to use it more than once


----------



## CattleRustler

i read their docs, it mixes as it comes out and produces one bead. tube is reusable


----------



## Indignity

Ahh I see there is a special nozzle on that one.

I use this same crap, but different manufacturer all the time. It's not forgiving at all lol


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Woot for not being incorrect. I have had some stuff like this in my basement from when I used to make mini scateboards out of balasa wood layers.


----------



## CattleRustler

Just got home, made a pitstop at the HW store - they impressed me today...

they actually had a 2 3/8" bimetal holesaw which I am hoping will yield 2 1/4" mesh disks, and they also had that Devcon 2 ton epoxy that Repo posted, but not the one that mixes in the tip







I got it anyway since it has a 30 minute work time as opposed to about 2 mins with the jbweld kwik. Also picked up a few other items I needed for around the workshop. Im off to the shop to do some more work on the project, I shall return in several hours with pics









thanks for watching









edit: almost forgot, I swapped the q6600 out of my sig rig and installed the q9450, all ok with that, so the build now officially has a cpu for when its ready. Tonight I will swap the video cards


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 11*

Last night, about to install the TRUE120 on the Q9450 in the sig rig , so the project rig can have the Q6600








today, some goodies from HW store

2 3/8 holesaw, Devcon 2ton epoxy, a hammer







, a round file, and a 10 inch phillips head screw driver (ham-hand issue behind true last night, dont ask







)








set up my general purpose and aluminum tap fluid flasks, what a luxury this was compared to what I have been doing
















ok down to business, made a holesaw jig for the 2 3/8 saw








set up some mesh








heres the cut out on the right (no pilot plunge) compared the hand-cut version from the other night








just a tad too small for the 2 1/4 fan hole















...








So I flew back across the street to the HW store and picked up a 2 1/2 holesaw, like I originally planned (but changed mind when I saw 2 3/8 was available)








made another jig for the 2 1/2








here's a cut out disk from the 2 1/2








after a tad of filing... epic win








no tape, no thumb, haha








so I started cutting out the remaining disks, on the third one there was an accident. I pulled the drill out of the jig before it stopped, the disk moved around, things went flying, luckily away from me and my junk, and I ended up with this monstrousity...








ok, carefully cut moar, thats the last one about to go








the fruits of my labor...








the top two were filed and test fitted, the bottom 4 still need filing (tomr)








before I left the shop I decided to reinforce my psu mounts with some more JB Weld. I know it looks sloppy but it will be sanded and painted so no worries








































Still more a ton to do, in various genres, but I guess I will decide tomr what comes next. Thanks for watching, stay tuned









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Manyak

Looks good!

And if it make you feel any better, I would have probably screwed up EVERY one of those vent covers.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, no wrries, it was very easy to screw up, as you saw with the bent to sheot one


----------



## nategr8ns

Nice work! Yeah, the 2 3/8" hole saw left a gab about the size of the hole saw blade







.

So how are you going to be mounting these grills? That's going to be just as tricky as cutting them :\\


----------



## wastedtime

Looks great CR. Glad you are having a pretty good day at modding unlike me... Mine was absolutely pathetic.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
Nice work! Yeah, the 2 3/8" hole saw left a gab about the size of the hole saw blade







.
So how are you going to be mounting these grills? That's going to be just as tricky as cutting them :

thanks. jbweld, from the inside mentioned 10x above









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
Looks great CR. Glad you are having a pretty good day at modding unlike me... Mine was absolutely pathetic.

thanks, sorry to hear that mate. Ive been skimming the various logs, so I have to catch up


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks. jbweld, from the inside mentioned 10x above


----------



## CattleRustler

no worries


----------



## pjlietz

That hole saw idea worked great for ya man! Very nice.


----------



## BittenReaper

Awesome work so far dude, it's lookin sweet! 
Hah, I'd love to see Airport Security's reaction if you tried to lug this past 'em


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


That hole saw idea worked great for ya man! Very nice.


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


Awesome work so far dude, it's lookin sweet! 
Hah, I'd love to see Airport Security's reaction if you tried to lug this past 'em



















thanks


----------



## EuroFix

Nice work with the mesh disks.

I found your last post very usefull - learned something today








I will keep your technique in mind for future refernce.

That's what I like about OCN - learning solutions from others


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers Euro








I agree, I learn a ton of stuff here too - then I try to pay it forward


----------



## CattleRustler

update:

Just swapped out my 8800gts for the new GTX 280, so the project case now has a video card








and can I just say (with regards to the gtx 280)... >>































also I just ordered a slot loaded lappy cd/dvd drive and ide converter


----------



## p0isonapple

Gtx280!









"The Intelligence" indeed!









This is a terrific log CattleRustler, great work!


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Looking awesome as always. You know how to pay attention to detail, I would have given up on the mesh my self and just have gone with a rectangle







Goes to show that you are an among the best of modders.


----------



## Sparhawk

Nice job with the mesh! I would have probably gone through 4 sheets just to get that many good ones.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*


Gtx280!









"The Intelligence" indeed!









This is a terrific log CattleRustler, great work!


thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


Looking awesome as always. You know how to pay attention to detail, I would have given up on the mesh my self and just have gone with a rectangle







Goes to show that you are an among the best of modders.


wow, that comment just made my day







cheers mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Nice job with the mesh! I would have probably gone through 4 sheets just to get that many good ones.










nah, you would have done just as well. I have realized that when halesawing the trick is hi rpms and low pressure, and thats what I did here. Also I have been using tapping fluid on all metal cuts (all cuts/drilling etc, but not on dremel cutting disk cuts) starting with this project - It really does make a difference.

thanks for the words gents, be back later with some pics - cheers


----------



## coffeejunky

Wow, You've been up to alot since I've been on holiday. Just read all 20 pages I missed







. All I can say is this is going to be epic. Nice solution to the fan vent dilemma







.
Keep Modding


----------



## The Master Chief

This mod just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers guys!

update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 12*

This morning I swapped out the the 8800gts from the sig rig, for this project. Here's the Q6600 cpu and the modified 8800gts 320 (zalman vf1000 + rhs88 sink kit) At some point I am going to remove the fan from the sink and see if I can get at the LED (blue), if I can I will change it to red
















had some filing to do on them fan hole disks, what better music to have than AIC? (and a nice cold brew







)








finished filing. I tested each disk in each of the holes so when it comes time to jbweld them I have no surprises, or last minute filing to do
















needed to make a stand-off of sorts for the psu, so when the case is up right not all of the weight is on the two back L-brackets. marked off...








mounted it to a piece of 2x3 which is clamped to the table, a quick safety mod for dremelling
















cut
















after some filing I taped it into its position for test fitting








I think we have a winner








I am thinking about trimming it back further and putting some u-channel on it








might as well bond it in its final position now and get it over with. Used a couple dabs of jbweld and the hardener








setaed the part and pressed








while that thing set I needed to figure out these switches. Heres one of the cool-arse "game switches" and a hole saw approximately the size of its shaft. Going to test in cardboard for now...








apparently this switch comes apart, but for the life of me I dont know how, below are a bunch of pics showing the switch from all angles. I am fairly certain the green part somehow disattaches from the shaft but I cant figure out how. i tried pressing the white tabs inward to see if I could then turn the switch out of the body, but no dice. Hopefully one of you knows, heres a bunch of pics from various angles...






















































reps and hugs if you can figure out the switch







Once I know how it opens I can start on the acrylic work for the switch panel. Cheers and thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## wastedtime

*looks at the switch* *fiddles around with it* *whips out a dremel and cuts the green portion away *

Here you go









Well not really sure how it works.. This is the first time I have come across a switch like that..

The PSU is a neat fit..







.. Looking really nice


----------



## wildfire99

have you attemped hitting it with a hammer. No?


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks wasted.
Its odd, the bottom part wiggles but I cant seem to remove it. I am convinced it has to do with the white tabs....

HALPS!


----------



## Manyak

Yeah thats a bit weird.

Can you take a picture at a 3/4 angle from the bottom? Can't see the tabs well.


----------



## repo_man

The button - perhaps the white tabs push in and it 'twists' off?

I'm just guessing,lol. I agree it _has_ to come off somehow though.

*I want your GPU







* lol


----------



## Madman340

Yeah, from what I can tell, it looks like it would twist off some how.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

*I want your GPU * lol
the one for this project or the one in the sig rig?









just went to the site where I bought the switches and it has a pdf file for them. But of course it shows the switch disassembled without how to disassemble it








Ill go give it atwist and hope I dont crack it


----------



## Indignity

Are you sure the front black piece doesn't unscrew as well? That would make most sense to me.
It is a weird configuration that is for sure!


----------



## sizeak

looks like the hexagonal part just under the switch at the top of the screw thread unscrees maybe, kinda like how a hose pipe conector works?


----------



## derek2esilent

im 90% sure the black part around the top of the switch will unscrew.

edit: the ring that is on the threads will screw down until in comes off the bottom, you are gonna have to take the green thing off the get the pre-mentioned black part off. then you put the bottom of the switch through the hole, put the black thing back on and thread it up til its tight, then put the green thing back on.

^ i hope the green thing comes off.


----------



## nategr8ns

CR just buy me one and I'll figure it out for you







.
If I had to guess, I would say that the green and the little black that clips around the green come off, and then the screw thing unscrews.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derek2esilent*


im 90% sure the black part around the top of the switch will unscrew.

edit: the ring that is on the threads will screw down until in comes off the bottom, you are gonna have to take the green thing off the get the pre-mentioned black part off. then you put the bottom of the switch through the hole, put the black thing back on and thread it up til its tight, then put the green thing back on.

^ i hope the green thing comes off.


you sure? i was thinking that it would un screw then the top part ot the switch seperater fom the bottom, leaving the thinner threaded section attached to the big green block. So the thinner threaded section could be put through the hole and the top "push button" part of the switch be screwed back on fixing it in place?

i know nothing about modding tho so i could be very very wrong


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


the one for this project or the one in the sig rig?










*looks at minuscule muscle card in his sig rig*

Either one!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
*looks at minuscule muscle card in his sig rig*
Either one!
















haha, the gtx280 is the size of a small animal, haha
and performs like an animal too!








just set up all new riva tuner fan profiles and triggers, I have it idling cooler than the 8800+zalman, it idles at 50c at 50% fan, and after 15 mins in ATI tool it levels out at 82c. A bit warmer than 8800gts but this chip can deal with higher temps than the g80's (I have read people saying over 100c)

anyway, off to the shop...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
haha, the gtx280 is the size of a small animal, haha
and performs like an animal too!








just set up all new riva tuner fan profiles and triggers, I have it idling cooler than the 8800+zalman, it idles at 50c at 50% fan, and after 15 mins in ATI tool it levels out at 82c. A bit warmer than 8800gts but this chip can deal with higher temps than the g80's (I have read people saying over 100c)

anyway, off to the shop...

Good gah, my x800 loads at less than your card idles at, LOL.


----------



## Sparhawk

In regards to the switch, it looks like the two metal tabs on either side will compress.

If you have small screwdrivers I would suggest fiddling with the plastic bits until you find something that looks like it will move.

The tab facing the camera is what I'm talking about. It could be that the black plastic that is holding those tabs might pull away from the green plastic. Good luck!









Yeah, after looking at it for a while it looks like the black plastic that touches the green is holding it on. I would give moving that a try with a tiny flat-head screwdriver.


----------



## derek2esilent

as i said before the green part at the bottom will come off somehow and the black part that is already partly down the threads will come come off. then you can attach it through whatever hole you want to.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for all the suggestions about the switch, but in the end it was one of those "lol" moments, the thing just pops off







I am posting an update in a few mins, I have pics of what I mean. be back in a few...


----------



## sizeak

fail lol


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## wildfire99

WOW i freaking thought that but i didnt want to say it in fear of flames. sorry man i shoulda said something i figured if i said "try just pulling it off" people woulda flamed me hard or you wouldnt have token me serriously.


----------



## CattleRustler

haha no worries
update...


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks for all the suggestions about the switch, but in the end it was one of those "lol" moments, the thing just pops off







I am posting an update in a few mins, I have pics of what I mean. be back in a few...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 13*

Ok, so the silly switch dilemma... Turns out if you sort of grip the thing on both ends and give it a little wiggle, the thing unsnaps and bingo, separated
















now I could begin testing in cardboard for the hole sizes etc. 1 inch for the game switches

















7/16 x 1 1/8 for the rockers...

















finally I settle on a plan for making and mounting the black switch panel for the case. since I had a few different ideas, and settled on one, I wanted to test it out without using the actual black acrylic, so I did some quick (relative) tests on some scrap clear acrylic I had in the shop. Began taping it up and marking out the sizes








I used a spiral blade in my scroll saw, with a makeshift fence to guide the parts for super straight cuts. And yes, I mounted my saw stand to a caster-frame I made a few weeks ago. Amazingly all of the casters are angled in such a way that they are not visible in the pic - it looks like its hovering

























the plan goes like this, two rectangular pieces, one the size of the opening's interior, this piece will have the cut outs for the switches and dials

















a second piece, slightly bigger, to act as a cap or frame that the smaller piece will be bonded to








I didnt snap a pic (like an idiot) but that upper piece squares over the other and will keep the lower piece suspended, but this piece's entire center portion will be cut away (1/4" in from all edges, interior cut) so it ends up looking like trim, like in the actual in-game pic in the first post. I will round the outter and inner corners to make it look sex








well, after I figured out the acrylic stuff, and stored my notes and test pieces, I decided to knock out another major thing that has been bugging me and torturing my sleep (well not really but it sounded dramatic) the HDD mounts...

I grabbed 4 left-over L-Brackets I had and did some fiddling. In this pic, if I stacked the two drives up against each other, all of the holes in the drives would line up perfectly with all of the holes in the brackets! I was like woah! but then that wouldnt leave any breathing room, so a bit of drilling was necessary








I decided to hide the L parts that will be bonded to the case lid by facing them under the drives, thus saving space, and hiding them from sight. Again the L brackets impressed me by having about 1/8" clearance between them when faced inward (put a check in the Win column)
















here's the "cage"


























since I am lazy, and didnt want to remove the brackets just to sand them, I modded a piece of cardboard and slipped it in between the brackets and the hdd's, then I sanded the case area and hdd rails, and cleaned it all with isoalc 91%.








slopped on a bunch of jbweld (need to get some more soon) and basically just plopped the hdd cage into its place in the lid (the bottle is there for a little more weight but the drives themselves helped)


















The dual drive thing definitely interferes with the pci slot area but I am hoping it will clear the video card, especially since the stock shroud is gone and the the zalman thing is a bit smaller and tucked back. If worst case occurs and the rack conflicts with the video card I can cut off the brackets sticking down to hold only a single drive. A single drive will definitely clear all of the pci cards/slots area

more soon, thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nafljhy

dang! fine work as always CR! and i'm glad you figured out the switch! gotta hand it to you, i'd say one of the best mods of the month my friend!


----------



## wastedtime

Awesome work CR. I am amazed by your professionalism. Super straight cut on the acrylic.. I soo want to buy a scroll saw now









The HDD mounting idea is brilliant


----------



## repo_man

Looking awesome man! I knew that switch had to be something simple! Lol


----------



## Manyak

That HDD cage is awesome! The cardboard should even help with the vibrations some!


----------



## nategr8ns

so what happens when the JB weld fixes itself to the cardboard?

Great idea though, I think I'm going to use it














(hope you don't mind







)
I can't wait to see that button panel. I've been playing a lot of TF2 lately.

You should make a fold-out keyboard that looks like a Spy's Disguise Kit (SDK







). That would be teh win.
(Lan Party Win that is)


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


dang! fine work as always CR! and i'm glad you figured out the switch! gotta hand it to you, i'd say one of the best mods of the month my friend!


thanks Naf, cheers mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Awesome work CR. I am amazed by your professionalism. Super straight cut on the acrylic.. I soo want to buy a scroll saw now









The HDD mounting idea is brilliant










Thanks wasted







Yeah I must admit the scroll saw was a great investment. The coolest part is with the fence, you never have to worry that the fence is straight (perfectly perpendicular) to the cutting direction. Since I am using a spiral blade you can put the work at the blad from any angle so as long as you put the mark on the work right at the blade, you then simply but the fence against the work, and clamp it, and cut. Hope that makes sense. Bottom line, low bs to deal with to get straight cuts that are the same width all the way across when done









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*

















Looking awesome man! I knew that switch had to be something simple! Lol










haha yeah, thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


That HDD cage is awesome! The cardboard should even help with the vibrations some!










Thanks Yak. I wasnt planning on leaving it in there tho







But you did just give me an idea, I can grommet the screw holes for the drives







thanks!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



so what happens when the JB weld fixes itself to the cardboard?


I simply tear it off, and sand anything that thinks its going to stay around permanently









Quote:



Great idea though, I think I'm going to use it (hope you don't mind )
I can't wait to see that button panel. I've been playing a lot of TF2 lately.


nope I dont mind, and I am sure I am not the first person to use l-brackets in a MacGuiver sort of fashion









Quote:



You should make a fold-out keyboard that looks like a Spy's Disguise Kit (SDK ). That would be teh win.(Lan Party Win that is)


that would be a sick epic win, wouldnt it







...


----------



## pjlietz

Looking nice man! The HDD mount is great, I had been wondering where you were going to put them. Glad you figured out the switch man, it's always the little things eh


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looking nice man! The HDD mount is great, I had been wondering where you were going to put them. Glad you figured out the switch man, it's always the little things eh










thanks mate. hopefully the slot-loaded dvd/cd drive shows up soon so I can get that figured out too. Yeah lol silly switch, but they look damn cool









after I get the dvd mountings sorted I can begin doing the body filler work, then sanding, then priming







I'll have to build a paint box very soon, possibly friday afternoon. This week I will try and get the acrylic work done and mount the dvd when it shows up (hopefully before friday)


----------



## sizeak

Epic Win, I now officially want it lol


----------



## Indignity

Okay Mr. Fancy-pants, I double-dare you to build your paint box from toilet paper rolls & scotch tape


----------



## Sparhawk

Nice work man. This thing is going to be awesome when finished. It'll be the ultimate LAN rig.

lol, after reading the whole update the part that sticks out the most is that they are using an incandescent bulb and not an LED in that switch... sad... it'll burn out in no time. Curious why they didn't use an LED... it's not like its blue LED <sarcasm>those suckers are expensive</sarcasm>.


----------



## wildfire99

now what type of paint are u planning on using? like a flat red or something metallic and flaky?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Epic Win, I now officially want it lol











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Okay Mr. Fancy-pants, I double-dare you to build your paint box from toilet paper rolls & scotch tape



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
Nice work man. This thing is going to be awesome when finished. It'll be the ultimate LAN rig.
thanks man :crosses fingers:
lol, after reading the whole update the part that sticks out the most is that they are using an incandescent bulb and not an LED in that switch... sad... it'll burn out in no time. Curious why they didn't use an LED... it's not like its blue LED <sarcasm>those suckers are expensive</sarcasm>.

I think its a special bulb built for longevity, but its easy enough to change if need be









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
now what type of paint are u planning on using? like a flat red or something metallic and flaky?

nah, no metal flakes, or any of that. I found a nice red from rustoleum brand iirc (I have it written down in my notes) its a gloss (I didnt see a flat version) red but slightly darker than say a normal red or fire engine type red.

I am planning to do the interior black, with some red accents (hopefully the current color of the psu is adequate). The outside is all red, with all of the trim and case parts (handles, locks, etc) in black. Then theres the white stripe all the way around the case, and a stenciled "Top Secret"









I think before paint happens I am going to assemble the whole pc and test fit eerything etc, and post it, just to make sure all is ok fabrication wise (may have to use temp hinges since I want to paint in halves) just so there are no surprises _after_ the paint is on. I'd hate to have to cut into the thing for any reason and ruin a paint job


----------



## p0isonapple

Those switches are computer pr0nz!
Great work mate!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p0isonapple* 
Those switches are computer pr0nz!
Great work mate!









thanks mate


----------



## nategr8ns

I'll take some good pictures right before I capture it next time


----------



## EuroFix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I am planning to do the interior black, with some red accents (hopefully the current color of the psu is adequate). The outside is all red, with all of the trim and case parts (handles, locks, etc) in black. Then theres the white stripe all the way around the case, and a stenciled "Top Secret"









Your paint scheme idea for the case sound awesome! This thing will turn heads for sure!

OK, when you finished I would like your family member or friend to take photo of you carrying this case on the street while wearing long black coat, hat and dark glasses









You should be able to get this case into some PC mags easily!


----------



## WBaS

Looks like you got some work done this weekend CR, looks great! I want one of these things now...


----------



## CattleRustler

haha, thanks guys! I really appreciate your comments









@Nate, thanks mate, but I have a ton of pics of it from all angles, save yourself the trouble - I appreciate the effort +rep









Quote:

OK, when you finished I would like your family member or friend to take photo of you carrying this case on the street
I will dress up like the spy and put the theme music behind the video


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
haha, thanks guys! I really appreciate your comments









@Nate, thanks mate, but I have a ton of pics of it from all angles, save yourself the trouble - I appreciate the effort +rep









I will dress up like the spy and put the theme music behind the video























You have to do it!! It would be amazing!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


You have to do it!! It would be amazing!


I second that.


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


*I will dress up like the spy and put the theme music* behind the video
























and after the video go to the airport?

Edit: oh yea btw thanks for the switch inspiration man, im going to use some in my build now ^_^


----------



## EuroFix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


and after the video go to the airport?


that might be too risky...next thing you know CR ends up on 6 o'clock news


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



You have to do it!! It would be amazing!


I will









lol, and yeah... NO AIRPORTS with this thing!!









Quote:



oh yea btw thanks for the switch inspiration man, im going to use some in my build now ^_^


no worries


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I will









lol, and yeah... NO AIRPORTS with this thing!!









no worries









Seriously, you need to put a nuclear symbol on something, and a countdown timer somewhere inside, just for the lulz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedVsBlue*
"I think it's on a timer!" "Is it a countdown timer?" "No. It's a countup timer. It goes from 1... to EXPLODE!"


----------



## nategr8ns

there's a great website somewhere... It's a black background with a little flash object in the middle, counting down from like 5 seconds to "00:00:00" with some arabic text on top, (red text). It looks freaky.

can't find the website though


----------



## CattleRustler

anyway, moving back on topic...


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
anyway, moving back on topic...

MO updates!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
there's a great website somewhere... It's a black background with a little flash object in the middle, counting down from like 5 seconds to "00:00:00" with some arabic text on top, (red text). It looks freaky.

can't find the website though









Just for the record, If you do ever want arabic text for anything I can hook you up.

And I agree with wildfire, more updates!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

removed the hdd's from the brackets, the jbweld cured nice but there were a couple of edges without "gush" because I didnt use exactly enough, so I mixed another small batch and ringed the bracket edges with some more using a small plastic card as a miniature trowel edge. She's all sealed in now and it will cure over night.

the slot load drive shipped today so I should have it by wednesday Friday, then I can figure out how to mount it

I have been scouring mcmaster for some more small parts I will need... who knew they had such a large selection of flexible exhaust hose








I love that site


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


removed the hdd's from the brackets, the jbweld cured nice but there were a couple of edges without "gush" because I didnt use exactly enough, so I mixed another small batch and ringed the bracket edges with some more using a small plastic card as a miniature trowel edge. She's all sealed in now and it will cure over night.

the slot load drive shipped today so I should have it by wednesday, then I can figure out how to mount it

I have been scouring mcmaster for some more small parts I will need... who knew they had such a large selection of flexible exhaust hose








I love that site


Lmao, McmasterCarr is the end all of modding stuff


----------



## WBaS

Hey CR, what do you do if you screw up with the JBweld? Is there a way to disassemble the pieces that were stuck together?


----------



## nategr8ns

spin up the dremel with a grinding bit or cutting wheel I assume


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Hey CR, what do you do if you screw up with the JBweld? Is there a way to disassemble the pieces that were stuck together?


Pry-bar + curse words. Lol, perhaps the dremel as Nate suggested.

Afaik, there is no solvent or anything to loosen the bond, if that's what you're asking. You just have to pry/pull/cut the pieces apart.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


spin up the dremel with a grinding bit or cutting wheel I assume











Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Pry-bar + curse words. Lol, perhaps the dremel as Nate suggested.

Afaik, there is no solvent or anything to loosen the bond, if that's what you're asking. You just have to pry/pull/cut the pieces apart.










Thanks guys







I was afraid you'd say that...


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Thanks guys







I was afraid you'd say that...


in other words measure twice, permanently apply the metal once.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Hey CR, what do you do if you screw up with the JBweld? Is there a way to disassemble the pieces that were stuck together?


steps:
1) Don't screw up

if step 1 fails see step 2

2) Don't screw up









no, seriously, luckily I havent screwed up yet (yet) but I did think to myself early on in this build "what if I screwed up with the jbweld...?" I guess I'd spin up the dremel (like mentioned above) and very carefully cut away the part from the weld, then sand the weld material away as best as I could, all of which trying not to damage the case. then I would re-assess the situation.

I have one more permanent bond session to go (dvd drive) so lets hope I dont get to find out first hand about the situation we are describing


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I have one more permanent bond session to go (dvd drive) so lets hope I dont get to find out first hand about the situation we are describing










How much more bonding is involved with getting the DVD drive? This is the slot load one you bought correct?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


How much more bonding is involved with getting the DVD drive? This is the slot load one you bought correct?


correctamundo as always my man







I wont know the deal with the mounting of that drive until I get it on friday. Its a lappy drive and I got a 50-to-ide converter for it


----------



## WBaS

I look forward to more pics


----------



## Tator Tot

CR you make me so jealous, I want that case, I don't care about parts in it. I have those, just the case.....valve should contact you and have you sell those...would be awesome.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


I look forward to more pics










hopefully tonight
I want to try and get the long "piano hinge" cut down to allow the io openings
Ill have to see whats going on at home before I know if I can mod at all tonight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


CR you make me so jealous, I want that case, I don't care about parts in it. I have those, just the case.....valve should contact you and have you sell those...would be awesome.


thanks, that would be awesome - refine the design and have them set me up with some better tools that would allow the work to go faster ( and pay me a salary of course) and let me employ some of you modders from here, and make a business out of it







that would be cool

I already develop software professionally as an independent contractor with my own business under the name "mod2software", I wouldnt mind starting up "mod2hardware" as well


----------



## Syrillian

Lookin' forward to some more updates.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 

I already develop software professionally as an independent contractor with my own business under the name "mod2software", I wouldnt mind starting up "mod2hardware" as well









Man... a business composed of OCN modders would be crazy! I don't think the world is ready for that yet, but I'd love to see it!


----------



## wildfire99

the top 20 ocn modders meet up in japan and start a computer case company $_$


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
the top 20 ocn modders meet up in japan and start a computer case company $_$

Damn I'd want to be in on something like that. Can you imagine the kind of case that'd come out?

@CR: I can't wait to see this done even more now. It's just epicly epic.


----------



## nategr8ns

If you guys ever want to do a community project, make sure I'm in on it







. I'd be up for some of it


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lookin' forward to some more updates.





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Man... a business composed of OCN modders would be crazy! I don't think the world is ready for that yet, but I'd love to see it!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


the top 20 ocn modders meet up in japan and start a computer case company $_$



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


Damn I'd want to be in on something like that. Can you imagine the kind of case that'd come out?...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


If you guys ever want to do a community project, make sure I'm in on it







. I'd be up for some of it










haha that would be sick and fun as hell

Quote:



@CR: I can't wait to see this done even more now. It's just epicly epic.


cheers latty









gonna have some food and see if I can get in a small weekday update


----------



## wildfire99

i just cant wait for the metalwork to get some so we can get to externals and paint job ^_^


----------



## sizeak

I want the internals just as much, wish i had the cash to upgrade.... my graphics card feels old lol


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Hey CR, what do you do if you screw up with the JBweld? Is there a way to disassemble the pieces that were stuck together?

If you soak the part in Acetone you might be able to loosen it. Regular epoxy can loosened by using a heat gun, around 155F, JB weld can handle around 500F and JB Quick is around 400-450F. If its on a thick enough piece steel you can use a small torch on it get it hot and then dump it in Ice water should be able to remove. On aluminum or thin sheet metal you have to go at it with a grinder of some type.


----------



## CattleRustler

I didnt get anything done this evening worth snapping any pics of, but I will be putting this project into hi gear quite soon.

thanks for the comments and info above


----------



## nafljhy

its ok CR! we don't mind waiting! it just makes it soo much better when we do get to see it! can't wait for moar! this mod is going to be legend... wait.. for it... DARY!


----------



## Blitz6804

Okay... I just found the thread today and read the whole thing.

Question with the slot drive: Are you going to cut the case such that you can feed the disk in? Or, instead, will you require that you open the top panel to feed the disk in. What of a floppy? Am I the only one still using those? If you want, I have a spare; it just is not in the best of shape. The power connection was held onto the board only by solders, they broke; it still works, but you have to open the drive up to connect power to it; free for the win?

I am interested what you will be doing with the hinges; the PCI-slot placement is inconvenient in that regard. Are you intending on modifying the stock hinge or replacing it with a custom design? If I recall correctly, the hinge on intelligence cases is a pair of standard hinges rather than a piano hinge.

Pity I do not live on Long Island anymore; I would have loved to swoop by and see this mod in person. Perhaps you are available sometime next week while I am back down there vacationing?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


its ok CR! we don't mind waiting! it just makes it soo much better when we do get to see it! can't wait for moar! this mod is going to be legend... wait.. for it... DARY!


Lol, thanks Naf









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Okay... I just found the thread today and read the whole thing.

Question with the slot drive: Are you going to cut the case such that you can feed the disk in? Or, instead, will you require that you open the top panel to feed the disk in. What of a floppy? Am I the only one still using those? If you want, I have a spare; it just is not in the best of shape. The power connection was held onto the board only by solders, they broke; it still works, but you have to open the drive up to connect power to it; free for the win?

I am interested what you will be doing with the hinges; the PCI-slot placement is inconvenient in that regard. Are you intending on modifying the stock hinge or replacing it with a custom design? If I recall correctly, the hinge on intelligence cases is a pair of standard hinges rather than a piano hinge.

Pity I do not live on Long Island anymore; I would have loved to swoop by and see this mod in person. Perhaps you are available sometime next week while I am back down there vacationing?


For the slot drive I am making it so you can feed the disk in thru a slit. As for a floppy, I stopped building with them since bioses can flash from usb thumb drives, i have no need for a floppy, especially in the this space-challenged build







Thanks for the offer anyway tho - appreciate the gesture








Regarding the hinges, (very astute in your Intelligence knowledge btw,







)originally I was going to modify the piano hinge but after looking at it a bit more the other night, I decided to replace the piano hinge with ones from mcmaster that look like the ones on the game case, but they wont be internal with only the spine showing, they will be mounted on the outside and painted black - but that could change when they arrive. 
I currently don't take unknown visitors in my home, unless accompanied by, or known to, an already close friend or family member - sorry. Please don't take it personally.

thanks for your interest in the project, I am off to the shop now to become acquainted with Evercoat Everglass Short-strand Fiberglass body filler, and Devcon 2 Ton epoxy









thanks for watching


----------



## nategr8ns

CR, consider painting them white (or off-white) to match that stripe that goes across the outside of the case







.
I don't know if the in-game suitcase has white hinges or what, but I think it would look better than black.


----------



## wastedtime

Ahh finally found enough time to catch up . This is progressing nicely CR


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


CR, consider painting them white (or off-white) to match that stripe that goes across the outside of the case







.
I don't know if the in-game suitcase has white hinges or what, but I think it would look better than black.


That would look nice, but since all of the other hw on the case is black, it only follows that the hinges should be black as well. But Ill have a look see when I have the hinges in hand. Thanks for the suggestion









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Ahh finally found enough time to catch up . This is progressing nicely CR










thanks







too slow, but its a comin'...

update momentarily...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 13.5 - Mini Update*

A small weekday update









here's the hdd cage after it was bonded the other day, I dont think I have a pic of it prior, so here







...








decided to get some body filling out of the way. I am using Evercoat Everglass Short-Strand Fiberglass Reinforced Body Filler, with Kevlar. Thats a mouthful
















I started to fill in the rivet holes that are no longer needed, and some scarring that occurred during first holesaw cuts








here's more layers








and the other side. there was also a small ding in the case, sort of barely noticeable but when painted it would stand out as a dent - sanded and filled it (larger blotch next to IO opening)









well thats all I could muster for a weekday, but tomr is friday so you know what that means: MOAR LE' MODDING!!!









thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## repo_man

Hey you didn't do to horrible on the filler at all!









Looking good man!


----------



## Pap3r

MOARRrrrrrr


----------



## wastedtime

50 pages of modding pr0n . keep up the great work CR. you have the bondo master looking over your bondo work nothing will ever go wrong.


----------



## EuroFix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


50 pages of modding pr0n . keep up the great work CR. you have the bondo master looking over your bondo work nothing will ever go wrong.










So Im reading your comment to CR and note the words 'pr0n', 'bondo master' and 'bondo' and then in his last photo I see the box with 'Latex Exam Gloves' label on it...


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Hey you didn't do to horrible on the filler at all!








Looking good man!


thanks man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pap3r*


MOARRrrrrrr












Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


50 pages of modding pr0n . keep up the great work CR. you have the bondo master looking over your bondo work nothing will ever go wrong.










thanks, I hope so







50 pages?? Its 13 for me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EuroFix*


So Im reading your comment to CR and note the words 'pr0n', 'bondo master' and 'bondo' and then in his last photo I see the box with 'Latex Exam Gloves' label on it...










haha, that's "Latex Exam Gloves LARGE"









Edit: the slot load dvd should be here today so I will do the mount for it, and the slot case cut. Also I have to cut the opening for the psu exhaust. I think this weekend is going to include some priming and painting too


----------



## p0isonapple

CR, this is nuts man. This is like some kind of crack to me.

I NEED MORE MAN, IM PSYCHIN OUT!!


----------



## CattleRustler

"'I'm your Ice Cream Man, stop me when I'm passing by..."


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EuroFix* 
So Im reading your comment to CR and note the words 'pr0n', 'bondo master' and 'bondo' and then in his last photo I see the box with 'Latex Exam Gloves' label on it...



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 

thanks, I hope so







50 pages?? Its 13 for me










That is because I have the forum default for the number of posts per page


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

That is because I have the forum default for the number of posts per page
iirc so do I but it doesnt break it up as much. its odd because I have seen other people say the same thing "omgzorz 40 pages!" etc, and Im like "wha?"


















EDIT: NVM, I did switch off default. I have it set to 40 posts per page


----------



## WBaS

Hey CR, can you give any specs on those L-brackets? I've tried to find them on the Home Depot, Lowes, and Ace Hardware websites, but no luck. I might consider using them in a future mod. And do you have any advice if using them in a mod?


----------



## CattleRustler

they are standard 2" L brackets, I got them at home depot. They in little clear and green bags of 4. I think there are pics of them in the general case mod forum, I posted a thread something like "Workshop Improvements...". Theres a pic in that thread of them in their bags, see if that helps.

As far as advice... wear eye protection, and um, have fun?
No really, they are steel so they are easy to cut with a dremel disk, and drill out with bits for metal. If you plan to bond them to another surface like I did, just sand or files the attaching side a little bit, clean it with IA91%, then bond away









Its funny you brought this up, I am out of these and I have to make the mount for the slot drive that just came, I hope they have them across the street atthe HW store.

cya guys in a few hours
.....>


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


they are standard 2" L brackets, I got them at home depot. They in little clear and green bags of 4. I think there are pics of them in the general case mod forum, I posted a thread something like "Workshop Improvements...". Theres a pic in that thread of them in their bags, see if that helps.

As far as advice... wear eye protection, and um, have fun?
No really, they are steel so they are easy to cut with a dremel disk, and drill out with bits for metal. If you plan to bond them to another surface like I did, just sand or files the attaching side a little bit, clean it with IA91%, then bond away









Its funny you brought this up, I am out of these and I have to make the mount for the slot drive that just came, I hope they have them across the street atthe HW store.

cya guys in a few hours
.....>


Awesome, thanks for the info. I'll probably just be using screws/bolts with these to attach them to a wood base and then screw the HDDs, PSU, DVD-ROM, and fan controller. Seems to be the easiest/cheapest way to do it. About how much does a pack of 4 cost btw? I looked forever on their website and couldn't find these. Thanks again!


----------



## Sparhawk

they shouldn't cost more than a few dollars.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
they shouldn't cost more than a few dollars.

Yeah I would assume around $2-$4 for the bag of 4. Hopefully not much more. I ask because I was trying to do some searches online and were coming across many that were like $8 a piece


----------



## Sparhawk

you don't need gold plated ones


----------



## CattleRustler

they sell em loose at a hw store for like 75 cents per piece









:scampers off back to modding:


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 14*

got the lappy dvd/cd drive and converter - som***** is tiny







Back to that in a few








needed to add the psu exhaust to the back of the case, pilotted...








omg, what a massive undertaking it is to drill a hole







...








blam!








while I rolled all sorts of ideas around in my silly head, I mindlessly began filing and sanding the case hardware. One latch sanded, the other one was on deck.








decided to mess with the slot drive mounts, needed little tiny holes. the screws are ridiculously small, like smaller than m3 or 4-40, I need to order more screws for the drive from the mcmaster, but anyway, drilled out a bracket








started aligning it using complex math etc








then i just drew a line








and began cutting








finished the rough cut on the slot.
the drive will find the slot later, instead of the other way around

















tomorrow I will line the drive to the slot and jbweld the brackets - among 900 other things









thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nafljhy

oooh! i love updates! its looking so sexy CR! i want me one of those! *grabs case and runs* then *gets tackled by CR* gah!


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## wildfire99

wow great job i bought a dremel today and i fail at cutting, makes me appreciate your skill at this metalwork all the more.


----------



## The Master Chief

OOOO ahhh I love the CD/DVD drive slot!


----------



## nategr8ns

Wow, I love that drive! Nice work on the slot cut








so are you going to be getting a battery for this computer? It'll be portable







.
How much was the drive?


----------



## coltsrock

Almost as good as the sentry gun computer case


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


wow great job i bought a dremel today and i fail at cutting, makes me appreciate your skill at this metalwork all the more.


Thanks but you didnt fail, you just need to practice with it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


OOOO ahhh I love the CD/DVD drive slot!


thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Wow, I love that drive! Nice work on the slot cut







so are you going to be getting a battery for this computer? It'll be portable







. How much was the drive?


thanks







no battery plans as of yet. the slot drive was 50-something iirc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coltsrock*


Almost as good as the sentry gun computer case










wasnt aware that they (the two completely different mods, which happen to be from the same game/theme) were comparable


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


got the lappy dvd/cd drive and converter - som***** is tiny










The funny thing is I was actually thinking the opposite when I got mine! I was like "damn, now I gotta make the case wider just for that thing?"

But yeah compared to a regular drive its REALLY small.....and quiet!!!


----------



## pjlietz

Great work man, that slot looks killer!


----------



## wildfire99

im sorry if i missed your explanation but what kinda lighting are you planning for this build?


----------



## DigitalBear

By far, my favorite custom case mod so far.


----------



## coffeejunky

How is the cd going to eject, The button will not be on view amirite?
Maybe use a multimedia keyboard and reprogram one of the keys to run this. Works great for me.
BTW nice work on the slot - looks great


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Great work man, that slot looks killer!









thanks PJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
im sorry if i missed your explanation but what kinda lighting are you planning for this build?

Im not adding any lights to the case, but all of the fans are red LED









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitalBear* 
By far, my favorite custom case mod so far.

wow, thanks man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
How is the cd going to eject, The button will not be on view amirite?
Maybe use a multimedia keyboard and reprogram one of the keys to run this. Works great for me.
BTW nice work on the slot - looks great









thanks for the info, I was planning on making a little hole for a button extension, and for the drive led. maybe use a piece of black acrylic as the button and a piece of clear as the lens for the led. The button would sit flush with the inside of the case, and I could glue a thin sheet of rubber to the inside to hold it on, and act as the "spring" mechanism. not sure yet tho

thanks guys


----------



## EuroFix

Nice work on that dvd slot - u kept it real tidy









One issue you might want to consider is DVDs/CD getting scratched on the way out of the drive since the slot is so narrow - better test it before you commit to final fitting of the drive.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks EuroFix









I have to pick up a couple of small files and get in there and smooth it out. Then later when I do some more body fill I might do a thin thin pass on the inside of the cut, then sand the crap out of it. Or there's always felt brushes, or channel to help the situation. not too concerned about it but thatnks for the keen eye


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, CR!









Moving along very nicely. You did a really nice job on the slot opening for the optical drive.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Sir Syr


----------



## wastedtime

Nice clean cut on the slot CR


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Wasted

update....


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 15*

picking up on the dvd slot, I went to the HW store and got the smallest file I could find, a round 1/8" chainsaw file... of course it didnt fit the slot, so I slipped a pice of sandpaper thru the slot and pulled it back and forth to file the inside. did both sides








needed to tack down the trim pieces of the case halves using JB Weld, as they tend to move around here and there and it was pissing me off (should have done this long ago) I have a bunch of sanding coming up so I cant have the trims sliding around and popping off








tacked off the top trims








and the bottom
I went evenly spaced around both halves, but added smaller tacks in strategic areas like by fan cut outs etc








sanded down the latch brackets








one of the screws for these broke off when I was removing them a few updates ago, so I decided to try to remove the screw from the shaft. no go
I'll need one of those screw remover bit things








I think Nate wanted to see the deal with tapping acrylic, and so did I, so I did a quick test... clear cast acrylic with a 6-32 tap and bit. drilled it out (slowly, very slight downward pressure)








bypassed the tap fluid and tapped the sheet - was the same as metal but slightly easier (less resistance)








theres the threads








6-32 x 1/2"


























I'd imagine its probably stronger in thicker sheets, and I am not sure how good the shear strength is in acrylic in general, but I pulled on the screw and it seemed fairly secure - good to know








ok back to the mod, needed to get the dvd mounts done. I clamped the box off the end of the table, aligned the dvd to the marks, crawled under and checked if all ok, all ok, so I jbwelded the bracket you see there (lower one, left) I retested and all looked ok, tomr I will bond the upper one. On the lower one, there will be a piece of metal "strapping" that is bonded to the bracket and has a hole for the dvd screw which is in that recessed area just behind the bracket








I wanted to paint the latch brackets too but since there is still a broken screw in one of them, I cant until I get it removed. No big deal, lets just do the latches for now








victims all taped down








4 coats of primer, 1 minute apart
then waited 5-10 minutes








4 coats of black gloss, 1 minute apart
then waited 5-10 minutes








4 coats clear, 1-3 minutes apart








back to the Evercoat Everglass Fibergl...*SLAP*

you know the deal, stirred, put some on a cardboard sheet, added a small amount of cream hardener...








added layers to where the first batches shrunk or pulled away, etc


















tomr is another day, with all new adventures








thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## lattyware

Genius at work.

I could look at this stuff all day.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


Genius at work.
I could look at this stuff all day.


aww, thanks mate


----------



## wastedtime

Ahh .. Painting starts







... Thats some really quick painting you did...


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


*The Intelligence - Day 14*

got the lappy dvd/cd drive and converter - som***** is tiny







Back to that in a few

tomorrow I will line the drive to the slot and jbweld the brackets - among 900 other things










Hey Cattle Rustler got a question, what slimline Slot loading CDrom did you get? Also I see you got an IDE adapter for it, did you look into a SATA adapter? I was comteplating geting a slot loader for my computer but its hard if not impossible to get a 5 1/4 slot loading DVD-RW. I was looking into getting a slim slot loading CDrom but It seems that you cant find an Atapi 50pin to Sata adapter, dont want to go IDE, but they only seem to be available in austrailia and it would cost over $100 with shipping. I would have to say if you could find a SATA adapter it would make it a little easier with cable routing.

PS It is coming along very nicely. +rep


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Ahh .. Painting starts







... Thats some really quick painting you did...


















I have come to realize that the quick route is teh sex







I am so hopped-up to paint its silly









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


Hey Cattle Rustler got a question, what slimline Slot loading CDrom did you get? Also I see you got an IDE adapter for it, did you look into a SATA adapter? I was comteplating geting a slot loader for my computer but its hard if not impossible to get a 5 1/4 slot loading DVD-RW. I was looking into getting a slim slot loading CDrom but It seems that you cant find an Atapi 50pin to Sata adapter, dont want to go IDE, but they only seem to be available in austrailia and it would cost over $100 with shipping. I would have to say if you could find a SATA adapter it would make it a little easier with cable routing.
PS It is coming along very nicely. +rep


thanks







the drive is Panasonic UJ-846, from centrix-intl.com They shipped fast, ups. As far as the SATA vs. the IDE converter, I feel you, but I didnt see a SATA option so I am forced to go ide. Ill just get a rounded cable







since this case is so custom and cables arent an issue anyway its not a big deal to me. Good luck with your case


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks







the drive is Panasonic UJ-846, from centrix-intl.com They shipped fast, ups. As far as the SATA vs. the IDE converter, I feel you, but I didnt see a SATA option so I am forced to go ide. Ill just get a rounded cable







since this case is so custom and cables arent an issue anyway its not a big deal to me. Good luck with your case










I actually decided against the Slot loader and went with the Lian-Li cover which I think looks good. Although I have put my mod on hold due to fact that I have to go back and have the doctor cut open my foot and remove more of my toe bone that is infected so I be out of work for another month and cant spend any more money on toys. Hopefully the wound will heal as fast as it did the first time and maybe I will be back at work sooner. I cant wait until I can get this freaking IV out of my arm 3 months and at least another 6 weeks after the operation. Well at least your coming along and I will have good things to read.


----------



## Sparhawk

nice work yet again!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
I actually decided against the Slot loader and went with the Lian-Li cover which I think looks good. Although I have put my mod on hold due to fact that I have to go back and have the doctor cut open my foot and remove more of my toe bone that is infected so I be out of work for another month and cant spend any more money on toys. Hopefully the wound will heal as fast as it did the first time and maybe I will be back at work sooner. I cant wait until I can get this freaking IV out of my arm 3 months and at least another 6 weeks after the operation. Well at least your coming along and I will have good things to read.

hope you get well soon mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
nice work yet again!

thanks


----------



## sizeak

MORE! We need more! Seriously now, this is epic man, you're making me want to mod my case, which is impressive since im lazy and have NO modding experiance. I think im gona start small with the now "classic" 900 mod of cutting cable management holes and possibly spraying the interior black. + Rep for the inspiration......You should start a PC case buisness or something, i think these would sell well on the net


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


MORE! We need more! Seriously now, this is epic man, you're making me want to mod my case, which is impressive since im lazy and have NO modding experiance. I think im gona start small with the now "classic" 900 mod of cutting cable management holes and possibly spraying the interior black. + Rep for the inspiration......You should start a PC case buisness or something, i think these would sell well on the net


Thanks for the kind words mate








You are on the right path, start small, like you said, with a simple cable mang project, then maybe add a fan blowhole, and a window, and work your way up. Thats how I started, and I am sure thats how a lot of people here got their start








Too bad selling "Intelligence" cases would be illegal, unless sanctioned by Valve of course


----------



## sizeak

get them to sponsor you? Or sell the idea to them, I mean you've already got the prototype, looking at how popular TF2 is atm itd be an epic marketing move on their part. Special Editon TF2 pc's with it preinstalled etc........Live the dream lol


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the inspirational ideas sizeak
+REP, your first one


----------



## sabermetrics

Wow, I'm in awe... very nice so far! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## coffeejunky

Why were you worried about painting Jessies rig, Those locks look great!


----------



## CattleRustler

I reported the post and PM'd PJ

Thanks CJ, I hope they still look sex when I go check in a few minutes







.

the issue wasnt being worried about the painting part, I was more worried about during drying getting crap in the finish. But I am building a ventilated paintbox and am going to paint this case myself


----------



## repo_man

Looking good so far CR!

How is the bondo? Easier/harder than you thought?

And are you getting any felt or something to put on the cd slot to keep dust and whatnot out?


----------



## sizeak

wow ty, it seems my eccentricity is beggining to pay off


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I reported the post and PM'd PJ

Thanks CJ, I hope they still look sex when I go check in a few minutes







.

the issue wasnt being worried about the painting part, I was more worried about during drying getting crap in the finish. But I am building a ventilated paintbox and am going to paint this case myself










Sweet....We all expect pics of that box y'know


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Looking good so far CR!
How is the bondo? Easier/harder than you thought?
And are you getting any felt or something to put on the cd slot to keep dust and whatnot out?


thanks Repo, yeah the body filler isnt too bad other than it begins to cure so darn quick. The first couple batches I used too much cream hardener, and it was like stiff putty in like 2 minutes lol. I have been using less hardener and its doing better now. I think I am done applying that stuff anyway. 
The drive has that in its opening, and the drive opening is right up against the case so if I do use that felt stuff it would be more cosmetic as opposed to functional, but I guess it cant hurt. hopefully I can get red









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


wow ty, it seems my eccentricity is beggining to pay off




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Sweet....We all expect pics of that box y'know










absolutely. I have to go over to Home Depot one day this week and see if they will cut plywood sheet into 3' sections so I can get it home. I dont know anyone with a truck, and I only need one 4x8 foot sheet since only the bottom and back will be plywood, the rest will be clear acrylic sheet. I plan to have an exhaust fan and a hose attached to it, in the bottom back panel of the box, and a filtered intake in the left side, near the top (since paint spray is heavier than air)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks Repo, yeah the body filler isnt too bad other than it begins to cure so darn quick. The first couple batches I used too much cream hardener, and it was like stiff putty in like 2 minutes lol. I have been using less hardener and its doing better now. I think I am done applying that stuff anyway. 
The drive has that in its opening, and the drive opening is right up against the case so if I do use that felt stuff it would be more cosmetic as opposed to functional, but I guess it cant hurt. hopefully I can get red










Ohhh ok, I hadn't seen/realized the drive had it's own felt. My worries were not needed then,lol.

Lol, I see you did the same thing everyone does. Learns the hard way how much hardener to use! I think everyone puts too much the first time as you really have no clue. The worst is over now.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

The worst is over now
lol, no it aint - it hasnt even started...

I still have to sand!!








I could strap on my respirator and apply goop all day and night with a smile, I hate sanding!

I was just at the hw store getting a screw extractor







and I am gonna convince them to stock some B&D Mouse sander pads in different grits, they currently have a 5 pack that has 1 80, 2 120's, and 2 240's... I want 320 and 400 for the mouse sander









I already got them to stock up on all the 3M imperial WOD grits








they love me over there - haha


----------



## MCBrown.CA

amazing log! those latches look so good. cant wait for an update...

keep up the good work


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks








update coming in a few minutes...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 16*

went over to the hw store to get a screw remover bit, and while I was there I noticed they now stocked the middle size of painters tape (1.5") so I grabbed a roll, thats going to be the width of the white stripe on the case







I already had the 2" and the 1" and a couple weeks ago I was thinking "a size in between would be perfect for the stripe" and didnt give it much more thought
















a start of a fiasco. its hard to tell be the hole on the left has a broken screw shaft in it so I busted out the 5/64 drill bit and the tap driver, and got to work...








an hour later and I still couldnt get the darn screw out, so I drilled out and tapped it to 8-32. I managed to get some threads in there but I am not liking this solution. The jury is still out on these latch brackets - I dont know if I am going to use these or not. I have an email address to Zero-Haliburton customer care, and they do offer replacement parts for their cases, so I am going to see what they say first. If I can get new ones with minimal fuss I will do that, if not I will ghetto this one into the build.

thats the 8-32 test








ok, more fiddling with this dvd mount.
I decided I needed a custom brace which will be bonded to the L bracket in the foreground of the pic, it will have a screw hole for the screw point nearest the L bracket, and it will extend an arm back to the upper screw. Time to dig thru the scrap bucket







you guys do save all your cutting scraps for times like these, right?








ah ha, a leftover piece of aluminum from the lian li mobo pan that was cut down a while back, perfect...








cut out a tab that was 7/8" x 4"








began cutting out the general L shape








rough cut and a little bit of filing, and there she is
















back to the drive to test fit








heres how it will be mounted, bonded to the L bracket where the tape is now, and screw holes will be pre-drilled, that way when I go to mount it with the jbweld stuff the holes lining up will dictate the bonding's final position. but before that...








I jbwelded this bracket onto the case lid. I kept the drive and everything in place to act as a guide. it was a funny sight, me scrambling onto the floor with a flashlight to look up at the slot and tweak the drive and bracket into place, then get up and check from the pic angle, etc (did this manuever about three times, haha) all before the bonding sets and its game over

















I was going to paint the latch brackets today but since I am not sure if I am using those particular ones it will have to wait. Tonight I will be ordering a bunch of stuff I need from mcmaster-carr. Once I have that stuff I can finalize the fabrication, and then I will be clear to begin sanding and priming the case for paint









thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## pjlietz

To bad about not being able to get the screw out man







I hope they can get you replacement fairly easily though.

Nice work on the custom mount for the slot load drive though! And ya I'm like you, I keep all my scrap pieces, lol..... You never know when it'll come in handy


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks pj


----------



## ounderfla69

Two suggestions, first for the mouse sander I got a can on 3m contact adhesive and some standard 9X11inch sand paper. Cut the pad a litter larger then the mouse pad, apply adhevesive to old pad and new sandpaper. put some weight over it and there you have different grits a lot cheaper. Second about the latch fill the hole with the JB weld and redrill and tap the hole. works great.


----------



## Dylan

Looking good. This will be a solid case due to how much time and dedication you put into each aspect of it. Very Impressive


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ounderfla69*


Two suggestions, first for the mouse sander I got a can on 3m contact adhesive and some standard 9X11inch sand paper. Cut the pad a litter larger then the mouse pad, apply adhevesive to old pad and new sandpaper. put some weight over it and there you have different grits a lot cheaper. Second about the latch fill the hole with the JB weld and redrill and tap the hole. works great.


thanks for the suggestions +rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Looking good. This will be a solid case due to how much time and dedication you put into each aspect of it. Very Impressive










thanks Dylan


----------



## sizeak

would you mind taking a look at the mod idea i had, theres a link in my sig, and giving your opinion as to wether its possible? I think it could look quiet good if i manage to pull it off. I defer to your wisdom oh great one, lols. soz for the off topicness


----------



## sizeak

P.S. is this the same JB Weld stuff you use?

http://www.avenuesupplies.co.uk/inde...pose+Adhesives


----------



## CattleRustler

I have commented in your thread, sounds like a fun plan
I will visit it regularly and am glad to help if I can


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
P.S. is this the same JB Weld stuff you use?

http://www.avenuesupplies.co.uk/inde...pose+Adhesives

yes, that is the brand but I have been using the "Kwik" version
sets in 4 minutes, cures in 4 hours








a blessing and a curse









we can do this convo in your thread from here if you like


----------



## sizeak

Plan, thanks for the help


----------



## Indignity

CR as a last ditch effort to remove that stubborn screw, you can use your Dremel to cut a slot & utilize a flat-head screwdriver to remove it. It's drastic, but I use this method quite a bit for stripped out screws quite a bit. You'd only have to worry about aesthetics.

Your best bet altogether if you can't get a replacement latch is to drill it out larger, then re-tap it. Fill it in with JB-Weld, drill it out, then re-tap it ???? After all, it will be hidden by the screwhead & paint


----------



## Mustangman70

This is awsome man!!!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


CR as a last ditch effort to remove that stubborn screw, you can use your Dremel to cut a slot & utilize a flat-head screwdriver to remove it. It's drastic, but I use this method quite a bit for stripped out screws quite a bit. You'd only have to worry about aesthetics.

Your best bet altogether if you can't get a replacement latch is to drill it out larger, then re-tap it. Fill it in with JB-Weld, drill it out, then re-tap it ???? After all, it will be hidden by the screwhead & paint










Yea, I know QuikSteel can be tapped, I'm not sure of the JB Weld, however, that is the simplest, yet effective, thing I can think of. Good tip Indy!


----------



## The Master Chief

Do I smell a modding competition win here? I think so!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


Do I smell a modding competition win here? I think so!


The mod competition has already ended. Maybe MOTM


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Plan, thanks for the help











no problem









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


CR as a last ditch effort to remove that stubborn screw, you can use your Dremel to cut a slot & utilize a flat-head screwdriver to remove it. It's drastic, but I use this method quite a bit for stripped out screws quite a bit. You'd only have to worry about aesthetics. 
Your best bet altogether if you can't get a replacement latch is to drill it out larger, then re-tap it. Fill it in with JB-Weld, drill it out, then re-tap it ???? After all, it will be hidden by the screwhead & paint










its already drilled out and retapped to 8-32. I have some 1/4" 8-32 screws coming from mcmaster, when I get them I will see how it works out. If its not good I will fill it with weld and retap to 6-32. Thanks for the suggestion tho









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mustangman70*


This is awsome man!!!










thanks man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


Do I smell a modding competition win here? I think so!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


The mod competition has already ended. Maybe MOTM


thanks for the thoughts guys







I wouldnt want this project nominated until it was complete but I cant control that







I wouldnt mind seeing Jessie's Gumdrop have a second go but I am cool with how that turned out. Second place to CyberDruid is more than an honor :bows low:


----------



## WBaS

Hey CR, nice work! I see you've been busy this weekend. That's what I like to see


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate


----------



## Syrillian

Irwin clamps are excellent!









Keep up the great work CR, any thoughts on a completion date?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Irwin clamps are excellent!








Keep up the great work CR, any thoughts on a completion date?


thanks Syrillian. I am hoping to be done sometime within or by two weeks from today. Theres still a small amount of fab work to be done before I can sand and paint, and I have to build a paintbox, but I plan to do some weekday work in the evenings during this next 2 week period.

we'll see


----------



## WBaS

Uhh... what am I supposed to do when you're done? I won't have any new updates to read







I hope you'll start something else


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Uhh... what am I supposed to do when you're done? I won't have any new updates to read







I hope you'll start something else


















thanks. Considering the amount of amazing mods here on OCN there isnt ever really a shortage of cool logs to read. I am planning on taking a short break between this project and the next since I went straight from Gumdrop into this project without a break, basically I have been at it non-stop since the end of may - not that I mind, but, ya know


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 17*

Back with an update! Wow, how easily your log ends up on page 2 and beyond if you dont keep the work coming









Ok, back to this dvd drive, once and for all. Needed to make a bracket for the front (right/lower) I had more L-brackets but seeing as how one regular L-bracket weighs more than the drive I decided to go light weight alu, and ovoid overkill. Back to the scrap bucket...








cut a piece of alu, filed it, sanded it, and bent it 90








thats the other bracket from last weekend, needs some holes for little m2 screws








theres the custom brackets all ready to get mounted








since I havent decided if I am going to have an actual push button thru the case, or if I will rely on software eject, I decided to mark off the locations of the led and eject button but just put a small hole thru the centers. That way I can either fill the button hole, or use the mark as a template for a button extension. The led hole will be kept.








a friend at work hooked me up with some M2 screws but they were too long, dremel time...








cut them down to 7mm, like the one that came with the ide converter (I found out later these are still to long for the forward mounts, so they need to be cut further) they all threaded ok








for the final mounting i used a junk cdr to help guide my work as I placed the mounts etc








this shot is me lying on the floor, looking up at the cd slot
















jbwelded the alu bracket into place








this mount had two takes, the first time I nearly welded the cd drive to the bracket







because I put too much jbweld too close to that side of the alu bracket. By the time I realised it the stuff was just about set, but I pried it off and cleaned it all off - LOL Almost a mega-disaster for the History channel to play, but the ol' cattle recovered. This time I used a small dab of weld as far away from the drive as possible, then used toothpicks to align the bracket until it set








upon us all, a little rain must fall








and that too








theres the welded pieces all done








then I got busy with a few more spots of body fill (tomr is most likely a sanding party, wanna come?)








more jb weld, taking up on the suggestion made in this thread about filling the damaged latch bracket with weld and re-tapping back to to 6-32, sounds like a plan








filled it slowly (as slow as I could before setting occurred) poking holes in the center to release air bubbles, seems to have set ok, Ill know more tomr when I check it








Parts Moar!
these came on tuesday but I didnt mention or pic them until now, lets see...








mmm, feet. Much better than the alu nubs on the case before, no? Very "The Intelligence" looking if you ask me. I may shave them down a shade as they are a bit tall. Luckily on the inside there is nearly a half inch of offset so I can probably shorten these by 1/4" without any hassle








scored some sweet balck oxide allen screws (8-32 x 1/4" pictured), and some matching black oxide thumb caps (12 point star, thread pass thru) which are highly sweet. I am using this stuff (6-32 x 1/4" & 6-32 x 3/8" + caps) to mount all the fans, instead of the silly fan screws, and I am going to use these to mount the mobo as well. I have 3 sizes of 6-32 (1/4", 3/8", 1/2") so all should be well, I may just need to order some more caps







Next to that, on the right is the 6-32 red speed screws for the hdd's and whatever else needs a screw that size







All of this stuff was ordered from mcmaster-carr








some unfinished hinges
















thats a spare emergency handle in case what I have planned for the stock handle ends up in epic fail, but we shall see this weekend








just a shot of the other sizes of screws

















moar adventures in modding sex tomr
thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## VCheeZ

I like the new handle...guess we will have to see the mod idea for the old one first...


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I like the new handle...guess we will have to see the mod idea for the old one first...

thanks


----------



## wildfire99

originaly i was annoyed at how little work i thought u were doing per day but after having started modding myself i see that this stuff takes hours and hours good job man keep it up.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

i subbed to this beast


----------



## xHassassin

Great job so far, can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


originaly i was annoyed at how little work i thought u were doing per day but after having started modding myself i see that this stuff takes hours and hours good job man keep it up.


Lol, yea, it's not as fast and easy as it looks huh?









CR - I think you are keeping McMaster-Carr open lately! LOL, nice work on the cd drive.


----------



## Hutch

Great job so far Cattle. Don't mean to stray off topic of your build but I noticed you have some experience with JB Weld. I was wondering how sandable/paintable JB Weld is. I have a small (about 1/10") space between two metal panels that i need to fill and sand over. I tried using bondo but after sanding, the bondo began to crack within the ridge.

An image might help explain:









Slide the side panel up against the front panel and then need to fill the gap between them as well as bond them together.


----------



## sizeak

Looking awsome dude, thanks for the encouragement btw, just waiting for cash now. Whats the best way of cutting plastic, dremel?


----------



## zlojack

Just great CR.

I really like the amount of work you're putting in. It will pay off in the end.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
originaly i was annoyed at how little work i thought u were doing per day but after having started modding myself i see that this stuff takes hours and hours good job man keep it up.

thanks man, yeah, I wish I could progress faster but at every turn its like some little part, or gremlin, or thing, needs its own little special time consuming mod :/ I am trying to ramp the work-time as much as possible, but with a full time job and a family, its a bit hard. All I can say is: stay tuned









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
i subbed to this beast

cheers mate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Great job so far, can't wait to see it completed.









thanks XH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Lol, yea, it's not as fast and easy as it looks huh?









CR - I think you are keeping McMaster-Carr open lately! LOL, nice work on the cd drive.









haha, I love them more than chocolate chip cookies









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hutch* 
Great job so far Cattle. Don't mean to stray off topic of your build but I noticed you have some experience with JB Weld. I was wondering how sandable/paintable JB Weld is. I have a small (about 1/10") space between two metal panels that i need to fill and sand over. I tried using bondo but after sanding, the bondo began to crack within the ridge.

An image might help explain:









Slide the side panel up against the front panel and then need to fill the gap between them as well as bond them together.

I would suggest you sand both sides that will accept the boddy filer but instead of Bondo use a fiberglass reinforced filler like Evercoat Everglass (Short Strand reinforced fiberglass body filler - with Kevlar) That will flex but not crack. I wouldnt use jbweld in tha seem unless its in a non-flex area. If the Bondo you used was cracking then that sounds like the gap is narrow in one axis and wide in the other, and cant handle the flex/pressure of sanding

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Looking awsome dude, thanks for the encouragement btw, just waiting for cash now. Whats the best way of cutting plastic, dremel?









if you mean on that case, you could use a dremel, but at low rpm, with a for-plastic disk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Just great CR.

I really like the amount of work you're putting in. It will pay off in the end.

thanks mate








I hope so, cheers


----------



## pjlietz

Very nice work finishing off the optical drive mount! Looks great!

I was starting to wonder if you had given up, lol.... 4 days with no updates.

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## wastedtime

Looks good CR. Close shave on the JB Weld though.... phew I am glad you found out in time and all is well.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Very nice work finishing off the optical drive mount! Looks great!

I was starting to wonder if you had given up, lol.... 4 days with no updates.

Can't wait to see more!

Amateur modders like me are the one's who consider giving up, pro modders like CR are in it for the long haul.


----------



## Hutch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I would suggest you sand both sides that will accept the boddy filer but instead of Bondo use a fiberglass reinforced filler like Evercoat Everglass (Short Strand reinforced fiberglass body filler - with Kevlar) That will flex but not crack. I wouldnt use jbweld in tha seem unless its in a non-flex area. If the Bondo you used was cracking then that sounds like the gap is narrow in one axis and wide in the other, and cant handle the flex/pressure of sanding

Thanks. I don't think the Evercoat stuff is available here. It should be a nonflex area, but with the sanding there is some slight flexing, I might have to hand sand. I cleaned out the bondo and reapplied, will try again tomorrow. If not I will try to find some fiberglass stuff if not try JB Weld, but how well does JB Weld sand?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Very nice work finishing off the optical drive mount! Looks great! 
I was starting to wonder if you had given up, lol.... 4 days with no updates.
Can't wait to see more!










thanks pj - no giving up, evar!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Looks good CR. Close shave on the JB Weld though.... phew I am glad you found out in time and all is well.










thanks Wasted. Yeah, lol, that one was super close! I was holding the bracket on when I went







I pulled at the drive and it was nearly set to the rail







I quickly tore it apart and removed all the gunk, and started over









Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Amateur modders like me are the one's who consider giving up, pro modders like CR are in it for the long haul.


If "pro" means being an OCD Insaniac, and spending way too much time and money, and not making any back, then yes I am a pro














Seriously tho, thanks for the compliment McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hutch*


Thanks. I don't think the Evercoat stuff is available here. It should be a nonflex area, but with the sanding there is some slight flexing, I might have to hand sand. I cleaned out the bondo and reapplied, will try again tomorrow. If not I will try to find some fiberglass stuff if not try JB Weld, but how well does JB Weld sand?


Yeah, I would hand sand it lightly, using a block if you can. A power sander might be too brutal for it, even with a hi grit. 
I havent sanded any jbweld yet but I will probably be doing so today, so I will keep you posted in tonight's log
The EE body filler was purchased online, but I wouldnt subject you to the worst site ever evar. I had to threaten to sue them just to get my can of stuff 3 weeks late - Luckily when I ordered it I didnt need it for anything specific (during gumdrop build) I just wanted to have the stuff on-hand (no pun) just in case


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 18*

Needed some parts moar







Hit the HW store and picked up some adhesive spray to make my own mouse sander pads, a set of allen keys, a few small clamps, a couple hacksaw blades (24 tpi), some B&D sander pads (just to have), a pair of vice grips, a pair of pliers (because mine were shot), and 4 10-24 x 3/4" screws (with washers and nuts) for the case feet








fist thing I wanted to check was if the jbweld could be drilled and threaded...








epic fail. the stuff just tears away like rubber material. maybe Ill get some quick steel and try again
















I took the base rails off because this whole time I had various risers sandwiched in there held on with tape etc. Time to perma-weld them in, mixed some jb...








welded
















now for the thing that has been bugging me since day 1, the case handle shape. I hated how the thing was diagonal up along the sides. I wasnt sure how this was gonna go so I hedged my bet and purchased a couple spare case handles from mcmaster during the week - my plan/test was to see if I could use the scroll saw to square off the side of the handle without f-ing it all up...

















I am smelling "epic win". anyone with me?








after I changed my panties, i took this pic
















since that was a go, I fore-went the case sanding in order to get these parts done and stacked away. sanded the handle








sanded the rest of the handle hardware, and taped off the handle hinges
(this whole process of sanding/filing took more than an hour btw)








victims all in a row







Since the handle and the handle-bracket are two sided paint jobs, I primed the first sides and all around on the handle risers








4 coats prime
1 min between coats, waited ten mins








4 coats black gloss
1 min between coats, waited ten mins








4 coats clear








these each had 4 coats prime on one side during the other process above, so now I flipped them








4 coats of prime - second side
1 min between coats








not sure if you guys have seen my lil shop so I shot a pic as I called it a day. There is still stuff to fix up and clear out the left side but so far its working out excellent. much better than it was originally

















tomr will be the case sanding and possibly some priming







another adventure either way









Thanks for watching










* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## CattleRustler

allergies? boycott? 600th post?


----------



## wastedtime

Great job on the handle . I am so jealous, your paint comes out nice and glossy. My paint job is crappy at best







. Maybe its the moisture.. or maybe its me.. or maybe its the paint









You have become a compulsive hardware and tools shopper








Its more or less the same with me. I now have more paint cans than I will ever need or use







.

EDIT: Surprising that no one replied to you post after 7 hours of it being posted. Looks like everybody is on vacation.


----------



## coffeejunky

Nice work Rustler. Glad that the handle worked out. Would've been nasty if it were hollow







.
I must admit paint looks great really shiny


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Surprising that no one replied to you post after 7 hours of it being posted. Looks like everybody is on vacation.


Yeah, I was feeling a bit lonely when I posted that









Quote:



Great job on the handle . I am so jealous, your paint comes out nice and glossy. My paint job is crappy at best . Maybe its the moisture.. or maybe its me.. or maybe its the paint


Thanks







Well, if youre doing that speed-painting technique and everything else is the same (paint brand, temps, etc) the only thing I can think of is maybe youre not shaking the cans enough before and during painting, and I dont know your spray technique, so its hard to say.

Quote:



You have become a compulsive hardware and tools shopper 
Its more or less the same with me...












Quote:



Nice work Rustler. Glad that the handle worked out. Would've been nasty if it were hollow. I must admit paint looks great really shiny


Thanks. Yeah I was fairly certain the handle was solid just based on its weight, but that could have been epic fail if it were hollow







Well in all fairness the pics are snapped soon after the last coat is applied so that shininess is a bit deceiving. After the clear coat has time to "sit down" for a while, it looses a bit of its glossy luster which is actually a good thing in this instance, because I dont want it as glossy as it looks when its first painted and cleared







Ill snap a pic later so you can see the difference, when its had some time to dry


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I am smelling "epic win". anyone with me?


Epic win? On the case mod, or on the handle? I can easily answer yes to either.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


EDIT: Surprising that no one replied to you post after 7 hours of it being posted. Looks like everybody is on vacation.


Good eye wasted. I am myself presently on vacation at my parents' house. While yes, I do have a computer and internet with me, I am only on OCN about 10 minutes a day rather than my usual 16 hours.

Thus, every time I turn to this thread now, it is like Christmas: new update to unwrap every time I open it! *Chuckles*


----------



## pjlietz

Looks really nice man!


----------



## Sparhawk

awesome work yet again!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
Epic win? On the case mod, or on the handle? I can easily answer yes to either...
...Thus, every time I turn to this thread now, it is like Christmas: new update to unwrap every time I open it! *Chuckles*

Thanks Blitz, yeah I meant the handle







Ill try to keep the updates coming during the week as well, with emphasis on the "try" part









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Looks really nice man!

cheers pj









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
awesome work yet again!









thanks mate :blush:


----------



## wildfire99

(keeps waiting for button mods on front and paint job) ^_^


----------



## CattleRustler

very close now, very close


----------



## w6t9f

nice


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 19*

This pic is for WastedTime, I wanted to show him the painted latches from a week ago, compared to the painted handle brackets that were painted last night. Over time the gloss tends to "sit down" and lose a little of its luster.








well the day I wasnt looking forward to, the start of case sanding







...
ok ok















anyway, set up a little work area by the door, and cranked up the fan. I dont know if I ever mentioned it but this case (tempered alu) seems to be coated with something to protect the metal or something, because when you begin to sand any area of it, it makes a fine white powder (not friendly to 400 grit 3M WOD when sanding dry) I used a 240 orbital to get the wide open areas, then basically spent forever by hand with various grits getting into all the nooks, and dealing with the Evercoat filler areas.








Ok, so I spend all this time and effort sanding the the top half of the case in and out, when I am literally a minute away from being done, wham, I knock off the little alu bracket I made for the dvd drive







I should have reinforced it like I did the hdd and psu brackets but I only considered drive weight and chose not to. Need to fix that...








a couple shots of the case (top half) all sanded (back)








(front)








jbwelded the bracket on again and letting it sit over night like that









Before I start on the other half of the case I am going to make sure nothing needs reinforcement (bonded items) and I may prime this half to see if any of the areas that have Evercoat need any touch-ups both sanding-wise, and body filler-wise

I know it seems like a small update, but work-wise it wasnt
thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## repo_man

CR - In regards to the clear 'laying down' I've never had that problem. I think you doing the fast painting might be one reason for it. (IIRC you cleared a few mins after the color coat, no time for the color to dry yet) The color coat(s) really need to flash off (dry out) before you add a clear coat, in most cases. I think with you putting the clear on the semi-wet/uncured color coat it might 'dry into it' kinda.

Then again, it might just be the brand? I've never personally had clear dull out like that for me









The sanding looks well







I think the covering you are talking about is a clear coat, sometimes companies will clear metal parts to keep them from tarnishing.

I would also agree with the idea to prime this half first. Just in case you have any mishaps with the primer you might want to adjust before the other half of the case.

Looking good so far man!


----------



## CattleRustler

well, the Krylon line of paints, primers and clears have the restriction of "do your next coat within an hour, or wait at least 24 hours" so the "speed painting method" isnt really something I invented, actually I learned it from the mod with all the bondo and the tin cans thru the lid







he painted like that, if you recall (iirc). I am fairly certain this technique can be used with any acrylic enamel regardless of brand.

As for the clear, yeah I am probably not explaining what I mean clearly. I mean to say that how it looks on the part a few minutes out of the can, versus how it looks the next day is a bit glossier when its still wet. I didnt mean to say it goes dull over time. my apologies.

thanks


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
well, the Krylon line of paints, primers and clears have the restriction of "do your next coat within an hour, or wait at least 24 hours" so the "speed painting method" isnt really something I invented, actually I learned it from the mod with all the bondo and the tin cans thru the lid







he painted like that, if you recall (iirc). I am fairly certain this technique can be used with any acrylic enamel regardless of brand.

As for the clear, yeah I am probably not explaining what I mean clearly. I mean to say that how it looks on the part a few minutes out of the can, versus how it looks the next day is a bit glossier when its still wet. I didnt mean to say it goes dull over time. my apologies.

thanks









I remember you saying that now (about the wait an hour or 24 hours). Not that it really matters I suppose, but I would try letting it dry for an hour or so and then go with some clear. I've went against instructions before,lol. Sometimes the instructions are right, sometimes they're just time consuming


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah, but do you remember the clear coat peeling incident on the cd rom drive during the Gumdrop build? Turns out thats exactly what caused it. I only waited like 16 hours or so - insta-peel! I am liking the speed painting results so far so I am gonna stick with that. Its nice tho since it leaves an option to stop and resume the next day if need be


----------



## SmasherBasher

I ALWAYS let it dry overnight after about 2 coats of clear. Then I wetsand prior to adding more clear. But that's just me. You're doing a fantastic job man!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I ALWAYS let it dry overnight after about 2 coats of clear. Then I wetsand prior to adding more clear. But that's just me. You're doing a fantastic job man!

cheers mate, and thanks for the info


----------



## CattleRustler

sorry for the double, but before I forget...

@Hutch
The JBWeld sands away but it requires a bit of effort. When I broke off the little L bracket I had to sand away that whole patch area of jbw, I had to really go at it with some 120 grit to get it flat and smooth. Had I used the orbital sander at that point I could have removed it fully but its ok. Hope that info helps.


----------



## wildfire99

awsome ive been waiting for this part, but arnt you going to do the button mods on the front before you paint?


----------



## CattleRustler

the buttons are being mounted into a black acrylic "face plate" so the order in which the things are done (paint vs button mod) doesnt matter







Thats what the rectangular opening in the case lid is for


----------



## APEXnow

Hi mate, the paint job on the hinges/latches looks real sweet so far. I've been following the thread each day to see how you're getting on. It's gonna be serious eye candy when you reach the finishing as well.

Wish I had enough room over here for a workshop as well, but alas, not a single room available lol.

Cya online mate







.

Pex.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *APEXnow*


Hi mate, the paint job on the hinges/latches looks real sweet so far. I've been following the thread each day to see how you're getting on. It's gonna be serious eye candy when you reach the finishing as well.

Wish I had enough room over here for a workshop as well, but alas, not a single room available lol.

Cya online mate








.

Pex.


Cheers mate, hope all is well


----------



## CattleRustler

added additional bonding reinforcement to all of the brackets that make up the mounting for the optical drive.

thanks for reading the worlds smallest update


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you for posting it.


----------



## wastedtime

Oh yes now I get it. The clear goes in really glossy at first but it kinda fades later. Dunno maybe its something to do with the moisture in the air when I painted the test pieces we had rain almost everyday that week.

This is something that I noticed when I painted the chassis for Azure . everything looked good till I got the clear coat on. This is when the paint seemed to fade a little. I actually waited a good 24hrs before I sprayed the clear coat.

Thanks for the picture








. And keep the updates coming


----------



## EuroFix

CR, solid work on sanding and painting so far









Painting the whole thing gonna be a huge step in this project - an epic event - I can feel the anticipation building!


----------



## wildfire99

Hey CR i would watch out when your done a random real life version of the pyro may come and burn you alive, the case is that realistic! You may just end up having to watch for sentry guns around every corner.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thank you for posting it.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Oh yes now I get it. The clear goes in really glossy at first but it kinda fades later. Dunno maybe its something to do with the moisture in the air when I painted the test pieces we had rain almost everyday that week.
This is something that I noticed when I painted the chassis for Azure . everything looked good till I got the clear coat on. This is when the paint seemed to fade a little. I actually waited a good 24hrs before I sprayed the clear coat.
Thanks for the picture







. And keep the updates coming










yeah, temps and humidity, as well as all those other factors we've mentioned, can really affect the paint. I havent experienced paint fade, but the gloss does lose some luster after a few hours as it flashes out. Last night I looked at the latches vs the handle brackets again, and the brackets are still shiny like they were. I think its tricks on the eye in this situation, since they are more semi-spherical and catch and reflect light from more angles than the latches, which are sjust slightly curved. If I can get the red paint of the case to look anywhere near as good as the black I will be happy and immensly lucky









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EuroFix*


CR, solid work on sanding and painting so far








Painting the whole thing gonna be a huge step in this project - an epic event - I can feel the anticipation building!


thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


Hey CR i would watch out when your done a random real life version of the pyro may come and burn you alive, the case is that realistic! You may just end up having to watch for sentry guns around every corner.


hehe, no worries, my neighbor is a Heavy, and Jessie has been experimenting with being an Engineer, so theres a purple turrent over looking my workshop. Too bad it only shoots confetti filled miniature elmo dolls. At least it will be a distraction for the pyro, while I get my hacksaw and lab coat on









does anyone know if home depot or lowes will cut 4' x 8' plywood sheet down to sizes? I know HD cuts 2x4's and stuff, not sure about plywood. Its becoming time to build the paintbox


----------



## repo_man

_Some_ Home Depots/Lowe's will cut it. I know alot of guys go there for speakerbox wood and have them (lowes/HD) cut their pieces to size. Call and check, sadly it's kind of store dependent. Some will, some won't


----------



## CattleRustler

cool, thanks
luckily there's 2 HD's within a few miles of me, and one by my job - so that leaves three to choose from. Hopefully _1_ will offer cutting of plywood sheet


----------



## Sparhawk

Most places will at least cut it in half, when I picked up the plywood for my project(4'x8 sheet') I had them cut it in half. Just don't expect wonderfully accurate measurements from minimum wage employees. Luckily the two pieces he cut it into weren't that different in size(cuts are straight though because they have a machine to do it for them)


----------



## WBaS

Looking good CR







Sorry if I've missed it, but what ETA are we looking at here?


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks repo, sparhawk








WBaS, somewhere in the next two weeks

I just got a package from mcmaster which has everything else I need for the build/fab, and i will be getting one more small item from mnpctech next tuesday.

In the meantime the plan for this weekend is to get the remaining case fab work done (2 more small cut outs), Do a full test build and POST of the rig, to rule out anything that may require more fab/cutting. Then get all of the sanding, spot priming, body fill retouch/resand done, then get all of the case priming done in and out. Plus there is an electrical mod I am planning for the psu which I will have to examine, because its viability determines how I approach one of the two cuts mentioned above.

In other words a ton of stuff to do before I can start painting


----------



## Hutch

Any word on the JB sanding? Look in my log and you will see bondo did not work (again). Used JB weld today, should be cured by tomorrow and will be sanding it. Think I will start at 220grit and move from there.


----------



## CattleRustler

@Hutch, I didnt forget your question mate, I responded above, three days ago...

Quote:

sorry for the double, but before I forget...

@Hutch
The JBWeld sands away but it requires a bit of effort. When I broke off the little L bracket I had to sand away that whole patch area of jbw, I had to really go at it with some 120 grit to get it flat and smooth. Had I used the orbital sander at that point I could have removed it fully but its ok. Hope that info helps


----------



## Hutch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


@Hutch, I didnt forget your question mate, I responded above, three days ago...


Woops missed that, thanks. Ill go at it with 120 then and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 20*

Spent a better part of the day sanding the other half of the case








here's a couple perspective shots since I havent really posted any lately...

















quick detour to an idea I had. requires extracting a part from an old dead psu












































what if I mounted that part in the back of my case, so the power cable was easily detachable, but on the inside (since the case psu is fully internal) I cut another power cord, leaving the three pin female part in tact, and soldering the bare wires to the connectors on this piece? Sort of like an extension? Any electrical types wanna send me in the right direction?








anyway, back to the case, wanted to do some spot priming to find pinholes or missed damage around the fan cutouts








few nicks here








this spot is clean. originally a screw hole iirc








this need s touch up too








and this








and this (sigh)








ok here around the dvd slot








applied some small dabs of Evercoat on all the areas pic'd above
I guess its more sanding tomr (yay)

















moar work coming
thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.6
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## wastedtime

Shweeett.. Your attention to detail is fantastic









Keep up the great work CR.


----------



## repo_man

Looking great CR! The primer really helps you see what you might have otherwise looked over.









OH, for your pinholes, heres a GREAT tip for little spots like that. Use a straight razor blade to spread the filler. The razor leaves a _very_ clean wipe and makes sanding minimal. With they way you have it on now (kind of roughly spread on) be careful sanding it down and use a block, otherwise you will dig out the filler around it and have a hump with a 'moat' around it,lol.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Shweeett.. Your attention to detail is fantastic









Keep up the great work CR.


cheers Wasted









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Looking great CR! The primer really helps you see what you might have otherwise looked over.









OH, for your pinholes, heres a GREAT tip for little spots like that. Use a straight razor blade to spread the filler. The razor leaves a _very_ clean wipe and makes sanding minimal. With they way you have it on now (kind of roughly spread on) be careful sanding it down and use a block, otherwise you will dig out the filler around it and have a hump with a 'moat' around it,lol.










yep I was using a pop stick and smoothed them like you said, except that last one that I pic'd, I was like f-it, gunk city







since that spot is case front and center, and I dont wanna come back to it other than to sand







I should have shown my arsenal of sanding blocks, bits, bytes, thumbs, and mini fingers LOL

tomr I will clean up this side and do the same on the bottom half

a labour of love this is becoming


----------



## BLKKROW

as for the power supply and cable extension idea. what you want is a nice hot soldering iron, and get clear flux solder and make sure you solder around and in the wire on the cable then on the tabs for the slot of the female end. Get the solder in there nice a tight then wait for it to cool and make sure to use heat shrink wrap on the joints. you want this thing to be very strong so it doesnt come apart. idk if any of this makes sense \\. my brain is scattered right now


----------



## CattleRustler

nah thats cool advice +rep
I was hoping someone could tell me about a power cord. when I cut it open will the three lines be obvious where they connect?


----------



## BLKKROW

o well if you have a spare cut it open and take a pic and let me see it?










green is ground or the big prong at the bottom, trying to figure out the other two lol sorry

ok so green is the ground or the bottom. if your looking at the back and then black would be on the left and white on the right.


----------



## CattleRustler

will do BLKKROW, first thing tomr, +REP to come back then


----------



## BLKKROW

look two posts above


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


cheers Wasted









yep I was using a pop stick and smoothed them like you said, except that last one that I pic'd, I was like f-it, gunk city







since that spot is case front and center, and I dont wanna come back to it other than to sand







I should have shown my arsenal of sanding blocks, bits, bytes, thumbs, and mini fingers LOL

tomr I will clean up this side and do the same on the bottom half

a labour of love this is becoming


Oh ok, just wanted to make sure I saved you a future headache.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Yeah, for the extension cable part just take a regular PSU cable, cut the end off to the wall, cut back the sleeving, strip the 3 wires, and the colors should match up with what is on the female connector that you extracted, so I would remove the short green wire from the connector then add the green from the cable, and repeat. And like... I don't remember who said it... putting shrink sleeving on the contacts would be a good idea, mainly for keeping debris from contacting the posts possibly creating a short.

Edit: BLKKROW said it.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys I will check out the power cable sitch in the morn
im a bit loopy atm


----------



## BLKKROW

if you have any electrical questions just ask i have alot of work dealing with batteries and soldering and everything


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


green is ground or the big prong at the bottom, trying to figure out the other two lol sorry

ok so green is the ground or the bottom. if your looking at the back and then black would be on the left and white on the right.


The other two don't matter at all, its an A/C current. Switched around or not it will work just fine.


----------



## CattleRustler

so wait, let me see if I have this straight...

When I cut open a spare power cable, there should be 3 wires inside, one green, one black, one white. If I connect each one to the same colored ones on the connector, it should all be good, and wont fry off my face and lips?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
so wait, let me see if I have this straight...

When I cut open a spare power cable, there should be 3 wires inside, one green, one black, one white. If I connect each one to the same colored ones on the connector, it should all be good, and wont fry off my face and lips?

Yes, but in truth the only one you have to worry about is the green one. Green = ground. The other two can be switched.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Yes, but in truth the only one you have to worry about is the green one. Green = ground. The other two can be switched.


that is correct but i always have believed that the colors are there for a reason and yes they could be switched around but just for the sake of ease if you need to remember latter down the road just connect the wires where they match thats all i say.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


that is correct but i always have believed that the colors are there for a reason and yes they could be switched around but just for the sake of ease if you need to remember latter down the road just connect the wires where they match thats all i say.


Let me put it this way - if it mattered they wouldn't make power cables that could be plugged in upside down. And why would you need to remember down the road anyway? It won't *ever* matter which wire is which!


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Let me put it this way - if it mattered they wouldn't make power cables that could be plugged in upside down. And why would you need to remember down the road anyway? It won't *ever* matter which wire is which!


i know it doesnt matter. i understand more about electricity then you probally. but for the sake of ease and understanding just attach the colors to where the standard is. otherwise there would be no colors right?

and you would need to remember if the solder comes loose on either end and you don't want to cut back the heat shrink ever. you don't want any of those connections touching ever even if the power supply is not connected cause there are capacitors inside the PSU that can hold charges for up to months. so please only strip one wire at a time and then solder it then heatshrink it then do the next and the next. keep things simple but also safe.


----------



## tensionz

It's starting to get exciting!


----------



## BLKKROW

idk if you already have a soldering iron but all you would need is a 40w max and clearflux solder they sell at Radio shack.

and the heat shrink you can find at home depot for cheap


----------



## kennymester

Wow this is a great project! Can't wait to see it at the end!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for all the help and comments guys. I will consider all points before making that part, but I have acquired the raw pieces as you will see in the update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 21*

cut open the extra power cable I had and it indeed had a black, green, and whit wire. Green appaers to be at the top of triangle like the others, so all is good








might as well get the opening cut for the power












































its gonna be a tight fit, I will need to trim the psu blowhole rim (triangular notch) but luckily this piece fit at all, since it wasnt planned for. Thats the piece with all the holes drilled and the low rise black oxide allen screws (6-32) put thru for your viewing pleasure
















needed to cut out the area where the white dials will go, used the inner handle bracket (reinforcer) as a template. This cut will also be done in the black acrylic, and I will make two sets of identical 3-dial racks
















horizontal cuts done so far (sorry blurry)








cut out complete. the dremel nick will be hidden by the black acrylic bezel I make, but I can also fill it with body filler before I prime the case








hinge action. since the few different types I bought (alu piano, steel square, alu square) dont allow for the case trims, I decided to use the original hinge material, so I needed to cut it down to size

















I will figure out how to keep the pin in place, and I will orient them so that the lid doesnt fall off (downward) when the case is opened while upright








set up a fence on the scroll saw (set to 1/4") so I could trim the case feet I bought...








foot 1, all ready...








like butter








did all 4 then filed the cuts to even everything out








these cuts had my right thumb within 1/4" of the moving blade







but the scroll saw is so "tender" of a tool there was no worry or concern







Theres the final feets

















I know, I know - as I look at the update I think the same thing as you... "what the f takes so long, why so little work?" Gah, each thing is like a mini project with one mistep being fatal to the whole project. Thats really the story with that. I think those cuts were the final metal cuts, so I can concentrate on finishing up the spot fills, and spot priming, then begin on the full priming and paint









tomr more
thanks









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## HaXXoR

your post says it was made with worlog creator .7, the latest i can find to download is .6 through


----------



## repo_man

CR, I know how long an intricate and small cut like that PSU plug takes. And _holy moly_ does it look good! That touch is a seriously nice add-on. Very small touch and might not be noticeable to the naked eye, but it was/is a GREAT idea!









Do you have an ETA for primer on the whole of the case yet?


----------



## CattleRustler

@Haxxor: the version I use is always the latest development version, until I release it
.7 is rockz-ur-sockz







releasing tomr

@repo: thanks mate







full prime should begin within a few days


----------



## HaXXoR

Awsoem cant wait until you release it, and awsome job with the case


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate








you can grab 6 tho if you like
7 has some cool time saving features


----------



## ounderfla69

Just to let you the wires are not interchangable. In an AC ciruit with 3 pins there is a Hot, neutral and ground. The hot and the neutral can be interchanged even though they will work in both directions. If there is a short in the power supply you can get a nasty shock if the hot and neutral wires are interchanged. Just make sure you got black to black, white to white, and green to green.


----------



## Dylan

Coming along Quite nicely. Nice job on the cuts


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys


----------



## Sparhawk

SWEET! can't wait to see some crazy CR hinging action.


----------



## zlojack

Wow... you push the envelope!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Wow... you push the envelope!

No he doesn't. He MAKES them.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
SWEET! can't wait to see some crazy CR hinging action.









Thanks. I havent fully decided between those hinge pieces I cut in the pics above, or if I am going to use better looking ones I got from mcmaster (look like the real hinges in the game object, except not inside mounted) The only problem with those is the are flat when open, where the original hinge has a set of bends in their face that let them clear the trim (tounge and groove parts) where the lids join up when they are closed. I will have a "sit and think" session in the shop as soon as I can. Worst case Ill use what I pic'd above

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Wow... you push the envelope!

thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
No he doesn't. He MAKES them.
















too kind
cheers Smasher









oh, and sorry for missing my regular sunday update - I wasnt feeling too hot on sunday for various reasons, so I decided to skip the day . I'd rather miss a day than go at it half-hearted, and not thinking clearly, and possibly wreck something etc. I hope to be back at it asap

thanks for your words and thoughts guys (everyone who's ever taken the time to post a comment), it does mean a lot to me.


----------



## pjlietz

Hang over Sunday eh, lol....

Naw I joke









Can wait to see more man!


----------



## FireMarshallBill




----------



## CattleRustler

thanks PJ
lol FMB


----------



## Dylan

we expect double the progress next week


----------



## CattleRustler

and you shall have it


----------



## Dylan

You are Wise to Obey my commands


----------



## BLKKROW

btw about the whole plugging the right wires into the right color for the power supply extender.

i work at a vacuum shop fixing vacuum/power heads/ etc. and today i saw a short in a whole power head handle because he plugged them in himself backwards and ended up shorting it so please be advised to keep the colors with the same colors


----------



## CattleRustler

I am going to match the three colors from the power cable to the three colors on those pins, then its just a matter of plug and pray


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 22*

crazy hinge action, center-punched...








drilled out 9/64 for 6-32 screws to pass thru








placement

















center-punched








drilled out (pic was missed during the actual work, so I had to use a pic from later during spot priming)








began sanding pinhole refills, and re-spot-priming the various areas








still needs more work








still needs more work








still needs more work








bottom part of case for first round of spot priming, pin-hole checking

















(same idiot maneuver like before, didnt take pic at the time, took later







)
still needs work








set all that stuff aside to dry and painted the hinges
















4 coats prime








4 coats black gloss








4 coats clear (weird pic, looks hazy. near epic in person tho







)









more tomorrow more today
couldnt post this until this morning (saturday) since ocn has been down more than a $5 ho lately







Thanks for watching

* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Syrillian

Hey CR!









This is really looking clean and professional.

Keep up the great work... I'm lovin' it!


----------



## repo_man

CR - Did you ever figure out how to hold the stud bolt in the hinges? Or did I miss it somewhere,lol.

How goes the pinhole finding? Meticulous eh?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hey CR!








This is really looking clean and professional.
Keep up the great work... I'm lovin' it!


Thanks Mr. Syr, sir









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


CR - Did you ever figure out how to hold the stud bolt in the hinges? Or did I miss it somewhere,lol.
How goes the pinhole finding? Meticulous eh?










pinhole refilling/resand/reprime is going to be the death of me














, nah, I think I am closer now, maybe one more round today. The only thing that sucks is how fast the evercoat batch goes bad (sets). I wish I had something that lasted like 20 mins, but w/e, cant switch now.

As for the hinges I need 2 screws about 1 1/4" and an acorn nut for each. The screw needs to be like a 4-40 to fit thru. Or possible a shoulder bolt and small acorn, that would look nice. My local hw store doesnt have acorns, and the thinest screws they have are 6-32, and M3









mcmaster has what I need last time I checked but somehow I think I will end up with way too many left overs









thanks guys


----------



## repo_man

Ahhh yea, bolt + acorn nut. I don't know why that idea had escaped my mind







lol

The filling, you could try to use less hardener to give you a little longer curing time. But you're going to have to guess around until you find just how little you can use before the resin doesn't harden at all,lol. Also, don't use it in the sunlight, that accelerates the hardening. I do believe you're doing it inside with no sunlight by the pics, but just in case,lol.


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah, I am already on the low end of cream hardener amount, and you are right, I am inside so no direct sunlight. I think I am going to go down there in a little while and mix a batch and fill now, so if when I sand later, if more needs to be done (which I am hoping it wont) then I can get a second batch done in the same day.

I think today I need to focus on the mobo tray mounting holes thru the back of the case bottom, and I am going to have to mess with hole placement since one of the holes is in line with one of the case rails I made, so i will have to offset that. And I have an idea for simplifying how the lower mobo screws get secured


----------



## nategr8ns

woah that hinge looks like a ghost!
can't wait til the rest of the case gets paint though


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
woah that hinge looks like a ghost!
can't wait til the rest of the case gets paint though









hehe, yeah, the flash kept going off regardless of how much light I tried to shed on the situation (I really need to install an overhead 2*4' fluorescent fixture in my shop)

cant wait to begin painting either







but there are a few more things that need to be done before then. Since this is a long weekend I am hoping that by the end of it (end of monday) nothing will remain with the case that prevents painting from starting at any time. Then it will be an issue of setting up a paint box. I am considering a "drying box" to decrease the time needed to get something set up. We'll see


----------



## Blitz6804

Stupid question I know, but have you tried manually turning off the flash? Does this create a picture that is too dark, or does your camera lack this feature? (Do not laugh; I have owned cameras that either flashed, or you did not take a picture.)


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah I think I can turn it off, but normally theres enough light and it doesnt fire. yesterday it was a bit overcast, but the problem in that final pic above was I never snapped it while I was down there, so when I went back it was dark enough to mess everything up









I may turn off the flash for the f of it anyway









off to the shop, cya's later on


----------



## SmasherBasher

Acorn nuts FTW. Glad you got it figured out. I got these nice shiny ones from ace hardware for $0.50 each









Technically I got a bag of 10 and 10 8-32 x 1/4" bolts for $1.70. Guess I wrote some numbers down wrong


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 23*

mixed a batch of evercoat and continued on the pinhole filling mission...












































Time to get the mobo pan mountings done. I toyed with several ideas over the past few weeks, all of which ending up either making no sense or being too complicated for their own good. In the end I decided to employ the KIS,S rule (like we do when coding) Keep It Simple, Stupid.

With that in mind, I decided to ignore the predrilled holes and place my own where they made the most sence. There will be 5 screws holding in the pan on the back, but there are also 3 screws that go thru the pan into the main rails (below mobo) so I think it will be plenty sturdy








ended up not using this hole








a quick test fit prior to drilling








needed a square lip edge for drilling these holes








drilled out the upper and lower left holes, and the upper third from left, it wont be used tho, as youll see








on that right tab the upper and lower were drilled and will be used, not the stock one in the lower center








now that I had the holes in the pan I used it as a guide to drill the case. clamped like an sob so as not to slip, one chance at these or its epic fail








win right side upper and lower








win left side, both (2) upper, and 1 lower left

all unused holes will be filled or the tab will be cut off
















after that I decided to get busy on the psu exhaust duct idea. thats an MNPCTECH.com 80mm fan duct about to get butchered by a hack-saw (never again, dremel next time)








ok so the idea was to make a square corner fence to mount on the scroll saw, and trim back the duct lip...








for perspective...








mounted guide on the saw








sorry for the blurry pic but thats the guide behind the blade. the idea is to push the cylinder back into the blade, then use the guide to simply rotate the cylinder, to trim off some of the lip in a clean circle. It was working at first...








then I noticed some badness, so I stopped and had a look
















turns out the L-Bracket wasnt flush with the saw table so the lip was sliding under. I tried adding a second L on the other side and flipping the guide, but the same thing happened. I still think the idea will work but tomr I will make a better guide. For now chalk this attempt into the epic fail column
















as the evening fell I decided to touch up the hinges with some more black. for some reason the rounded parts of them wigged out and turned a ghastly grey (like in the over-exposed pics from last night - yet they were pure black when snapped pics, odd) Anyway I think I may have went too fast during speed painting last night. For now I shot 2 or 3 coats of black on them again, but skipped the clear until I see how they look in the morning...









resume tomr
thanks for watching









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nategr8ns

looks good! too bad about that cutting guide failing







.
So this scroll saw doesn't use normal blades does it? Did you have to rotate the blade to be able to cut sideways?


----------



## CattleRustler

nah its a spiral blade so you can go at it from any direction








thanks


----------



## Manyak

Epic fail or not, that's a genius idea with the makeshift fence









Edit: When I first wrote this post I swear I put the word "genius" in it. Weird that it disappeared.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, I will have to retry that one at some point, with a better corner in the fence


----------



## WBaS

The pictures of the case primed make it look great! When this thing is all painted and put together, I bet it will be amazing. Can't wait to see it! Thanks for the updates CR.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks WBaS








update in a few minutes...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 24*

so I sanded for a couple hours, thats the various grits I was using (boring)








after that I was up for some electrical work








at one point I was going to cut the wire down, but the cautious side of me took over








my humble electrical kit








the extension plug clamped down for wire pulling under heat








cleared of debris








started to shrink and sleeve in red








ready for connecting to the plug








wrapped








ugly soldering, consider it a functional mod








ready to hide the ugliness








shrinked each line








sild up the wider shrink and heat gunned it too

















continuity tested each of the three lines, all ok








test fit...


























bendy...
(notice the piece of electrical tape, the sleeve started to unwind and fray from the shrink. I may redo this piece entirely in shrink, but we'll see, for now I left it alone








I think it looks cool tho








needed to trim off the lower mobo pan lip since I am not using the holes for mounting, and it creates a bad gap behind the case








sliced!








rough cuts

















test fit...

















some filing and sanding








needed to fill some pinholes








I am starting to hate this stuff, but I love it at the same time








5 mins later, alien abortion
(forgot to pic the case part that I refilled, sorry)








did some more spot priming on the parts I spent two hours sanding at the top of this log. i think I am nearly there












































Well thats all for now folks, hope you enjoyed
more tomr. thanks for watching









I also epicly ruined the hinges by spraying clear on them (was 24 hours wait tho), so they will need an acetone bath and a scrub down, and then a repainting - I am actually happy about it

* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## VCheeZ

Can't wait for teh ORANGE!


----------



## WBaS

Looks like you could have shortened those cables by about an inch. Pretty cool idea, although I would have been lazy and would have just plugged the power cord directly from the psu to the wall.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Can't wait for teh ORANGE!


NO ORANGE!!! The case will be RED like the tf2 uniforms, none of that disgusting "NATO" orange and "UN" blue every company, and every country tries to sneak past us left and right. These eyes are open to what occurring. Sorry, anyway, it will be red









Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Looks like you could have shortened those cables by about an inch. Pretty cool idea, although I would have been lazy and would have just plugged the power cord directly from the psu to the wall.


Yeah I think I am going to cut the insulation off the psu side totally, and redo all of the inner cables in shrink, or maybe red sleeve and black shrink, since the bend is too wicked. I just didnt want to trim it down all the way to make a straight line, then have some f-up ruin it and be left with no slack.

Ill try that tomr


----------



## nategr8ns

poor screwdriver








I use tong depressors for mixing my epoxy









Anyway, how many more times do you think you're going to have to sand+prime? I want some paint already!


----------



## Aawa

this project has definetly been fun to watch.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
poor screwdriver








I use tong depressors for mixing my epoxy









Anyway, how many more times do you think you're going to have to sand+prime? I want some paint already!

once more, hopefully

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
this project has definetly been fun to watch.









thanks. it should get better going forward - I hope


----------



## sizeak

Bad luck on the shrink dude, lookin very very good though. Everyone, will you sign the petition in my sig...even if you don't care. Please help







lols

BTW what are "pinholes"?


----------



## VCheeZ

Wait....so it is not going to be painted like The Intelligence? (which is most assuredly orange, as in red and yellow mixed)
See red-orange below:








Just to be clear, red is the color of the lights and switches on the case in the first pic on page one of this thread.
It is your mod, do what you like, I am just confused...


----------



## ice_owl

Wow just catching up on things, I am loving the quality of work you are doing.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Bad luck on the shrink dude, lookin very very good though...BTW what are "pinholes"?

thanks. pinholes are when air bubbles are trapped in body-filler, when you sand it down to make it flush, suddenly there are little holes as you expose the hollow "bubble". Once you find these you need to refill, reprime, resand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Wait....so it is not going to be painted like The Intelligence? (which is most assuredly orange, as in red and yellow mixed)
See red-orange below:








Just to be clear, red is the color of the lights and switches on the case in the first pic on page one of this thread.
It is your mod, do what you like, I am just confused...

nothing to be confused about mate, look at very first pic in this log, look at the score boxes at the bottom the screen. compare the red to the case hue...which one looks red? thats the color I am going for. I have been playing this game since it first came out, it used to be "red", things have changed subtley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ice_owl* 
Wow just catching up on things, I am loving the quality of work you are doing.









Hi Owl (0,0)







thanks mate, glad to see you around


----------



## Blitz6804

In other words, expect the case to be the color of the t-shirt it was laying on.


----------



## stevebaz

Seems to me like someone has their brightness and contrast too high, its definatly red! lol


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


In other words, expect the case to be the color of the t-shirt it was laying on.


pretty much. I am looking at one of the duplicolor reds, since I want to use their high build primer. Rustoleum had a nice red too tho. Krylon drops the ball on reds, unfortunately.


----------



## coffeejunky

Looks nice. I would re-do that power plug if it were me, if you screw up the worst that can happen is that you have to buy another $1 cable.
Keep up the good work








As far as paint, it not orange, but its not quite red, it is certainly more red than orange but it is a few notches down the spectrum IMO.


----------



## nategr8ns

it looks like a reddish orange to me


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Looks nice. I would re-do that power plug if it were me, if you screw up the worst that can happen is that you have to buy another $1 cable. 
Keep up the good work








As far as paint, it not orange, but its not quite red, it is certainly more red than orange but it is a few notches down the spectrum IMO.


yep, redoing it today

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


it looks like a reddish orange to me


















yeah the pics from the game show it as a reddish orange, which is how it appears in the game. I prefer the uniform color which is more of a true red, so thats what I am going for


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 25*

Ok, so I decided to redo the psu extension, and I decided there would be no slack in the lines, just a straight run from the back of the case to the back of the psu.

cut the psu side to the right length (lets hope), and removed the remaining heavy black insulation that houses the three wires








began stripping down the extension side

















got the supplies ready








first I shrunk each line at the base of the psu side








then I had to slip on a wide piece of black shrink, and each small individual shrink, before each wire got reconnected to the extension side. This is pic is two lines soldered and the third ready to go








then I shrunk the three small lines, then moved the wider piece to the center and shrunk that to grab all six points. I literally used up my last black small shrink (1/4 iirc) on this part, luckily I got away without wasting any on a mess up








continuity tested the lines again, all ok








now the moment of truth








fit perfectly, even without the screws that hold the extension on to the back of the case
















thats the peeled clear coat on the hinges. I didnt have any acetone, and the hw store was closed so the chemical bath and stripping will need to wait








I am hoping this is the last we see of this stuff until another log on another project








2 spots needed touch-up filling on the case bottom








here








and the right side of the psu extension opening








purposely built it a tad high








same here








All of the other parts of the case that have fill and spot priming look ok filler wise, I just need a little bit of sanding in a few of those places, and in the pics above (obviously) once those spots cure.

Well, its been a long 4 days of work. I think I got a lot accomplished, but it never feels like it as you look ahead to what remains. First thing (after sanding and spot priming one last time) I will need to assemble the entire machine and post it up, and make sure everything fits, and no more cuting/drilling needs doing. Once thats accomplished I can strip it down for a good cleaning and begin priming

Thanks for watching
























* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Nice job on the PSU extension.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Can't wait for teh ORANGE!


I thought it would be orange as well..no matter tho..it's his mod...heh


----------



## nategr8ns

GAH! more sanding







.

You know CW, I think that cable could be a few millimeters shorter
















just kidding







.
So all you need for removing paint is acetone?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



GAH! more sanding .


yeah







but there is light at the end of the tunnel now...

Quote:



You know CW, I think that cable could be a few millimeters shorter 
just kidding .


CW?









Quote:



So all you need for removing paint is acetone?


I think so. Or is "paint thinner" something chemically different? Anyway I plan to soak them in >whatever< then use a scotchbrite pad to remove the gunk. Then I can resand lightly and repaint them. I think this time I will skip the clear. They looked fine when the black was dry and i went and messed it up with clear.

And I am thinking about using that new *Rustoleum Universal* brand paint for the case (Cardinal Red Gloss, White gloss, and Black Gloss) but not sure yet


----------



## repo_man

You don't _have_ to strip the paint all the way off, just sand it back smooth. Really you could just make sure the clear is sanded off (will probably end up sanding to the primer in some spots) reprime it and go again.


----------



## WBaS

Looking good CR, I want to see this thing with all the hardware in it!


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I think so. Or is "paint thinner" something chemically different?


Back in the day, yes. Pain thinner used to be made of aromatic compounds such as benzene and toluene. Substances like turpentine (not aromatic; but still as carcinogenic) also did their time under the label of "paint thinner."

I know not the active ingredients of today.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


You don't _have_ to strip the paint all the way off, just sand it back smooth. Really you could just make sure the clear is sanded off (will probably end up sanding to the primer in some spots) reprime it and go again. 










yeah, but the parts are so small and thin that its easier to soak and strip em, and prime then paint again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Looking good CR, I want to see this thing with all the hardware in it!










thanks, me too. maybe I can knock that out one evening this week

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Back in the day, yes. Pain thinner used to be made of aromatic compounds such as benzene and toluene. Substances like turpentine (not aromatic; but still as carcinogenic) also did their time under the label of "paint thinner."
I know not the active ingredients of today.


thanks mate. Ill have to ask at the hw store


----------



## Manyak

there you are, up early again


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe. I get up at 5 AM on weekdays


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yeah







but there is light at the end of the tunnel now...

CW?









I think so. Or is "paint thinner" something chemically different? Anyway I plan to soak them in >whatever< then use a scotchbrite pad to remove the gunk. Then I can resand lightly and repaint them. I think this time I will skip the clear. They looked fine when the black was dry and i went and messed it up with clear.

And I am thinking about using that new *Rustoleum Universal* brand paint for the case (Cardinal Red Gloss, White gloss, and Black Gloss) but not sure yet


Sorry, it was late and that was my last (or second last) post of the night







.


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
hehe. I get up at 5 AM on weekdays

i know your pain... sucks huh?


----------



## CattleRustler

nah, im a "morning person"
but im a night person too, on weekends


----------



## FireMarshallBill

5AM! You cway-z!


----------



## Spazghost

Looks great. A friend of mine made a lan rig in a gun case that he bought. This looks promising, can't wait to see it fully painted.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spazghost*


Looks great. A friend of mine made a lan rig in a gun case that he bought. This looks promising, can't wait to see it fully painted.


lol That's a creative idea! I wonder if anyone freaks out when they see him coming in with a gun case to a LAN party lol.


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 26*

ready to sand more








took Repo's advice and sanded the hinges instead of the acetone bath (much like the cdrom repair job during Jessie's Gumdrop).








all sanded and cleaned. I am fairly certain there will be no more body filler or spot priming. If anything needs fixing (last minute) it will be during full prime

















test fitted a fan in all the fan cuts to make sure nothing needed cutting or drilling








sanded the mobo pan in prep for prime and paint








decided to make a contraption...

















I wanted to paint the handle in one go, and not do sides so I hung it


























repainted the hinges, 3 or 4 coats








painted the handle


























I put the hinges under a box to dry, and for the handle I used a bag








tomr is full build and post testing, so I know I am clear for prime and paint

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## WBaS

lol I love the contraption. Thanks for the update


----------



## nategr8ns

Awesome! Nice trick with the coat hanger







.


----------



## sizeak

Paint! Paint! Paint! Can't wait for the PAINT! lols, creative contraption, hopes the hinges go properly this time.....


----------



## repo_man

Awesome stuff bro-man! Glad to see you took my advice









I'm so excited about paint,lol!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
lol I love the contraption. Thanks for the update









no prob, thank you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
Awesome! Nice trick with the coat hanger







.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Paint! Paint! Paint! Can't wait for the PAINT! lols, creative contraption, hopes the hinges go properly this time.....

should do, ill wait 2 days to clear stuff from now on

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Awesome stuff bro-man! Glad to see you took my advice








I'm so excited about paint,lol!


----------



## cquinndesign

this is great, I can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I just read the whole 19 pages of this mod expecting to see it almost finished(as in paint)...then i come to the last page, and its kinda anticlimactic..haha JK

Nice job on this amazing mod, and I cant wait for the finished product!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cquinndesign* 
this is great, I can't wait to see the final product!

thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
I just read the whole 19 pages of this mod expecting to see it almost finished(as in paint)...then i come to the last page, and its kinda anticlimactic..haha JK
Nice job on this amazing mod, and I cant wait for the finished product!

like fine wine, good things take time








thanks


----------



## nafljhy

oh man. this is truly something to be witnessed! you leave me speechless CR! you have me jumping up and down all giddy waiting for more!


----------



## Tator Tot

Come on CR FINSIH THIS PLEASE!
You tease, you are terrible. Even worse than my last girlfriend....j/k updates are commin nice. Everything is lookin great man. I can't wait for the finished product. And I still think Valve should contact you, and team up with cyberpowerpc or Ibuypower to sell their computers in this case.

Alas this won't happen but its ok, You still do amazing work man.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


oh man. this is truly something to be witnessed! you leave me speechless CR! you have me jumping up and down all giddy waiting for more!


















oh my gosh, haha. steady mate! Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Come on CR FINSIH THIS PLEASE!
You tease, you are terrible. Even worse than my last girlfriend....j/k updates are commin nice. Everything is lookin great man. I can't wait for the finished product. And I still think Valve should contact you, and team up with cyberpowerpc or Ibuypower to sell their computers in this case. 
Alas this won't happen but its ok, You still do amazing work man.


Thanks for the kind words Tator. I am trying to finish as fast as I can. Shouldnt be too long now


----------



## Manyak

Me want finish picture!


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 27*

I was originally going to do a post test today but before that there was some things that needed checking, and depending on how those turned out, there would be more cutting. The first check was to see if the HDD cage cleared the video card, so I mounted the mobo pan

















mounted the mobo








mounted the video card (8800gts 320 w/zalman cooler)


























turns out the double drive hdd cage I made in the case lid hangs down too low, preventing the case from closing.








cut it down to a single hdd rack (dremel action)








cleaned everything out and remounted the test hdd, and the slot loader dvd

















started rechecking clearances








tight but ok








dvd drive slot
















I ended up using these screws I had left over from the the 8800 stock cooler, they ended up being perfect for the varying depth screws for the dvd drive (should have pic'd this earlier in this log)








I have been meaning to sort out a center hinge for the case since there was definitely a need for something to secure the lower case (above te io cut-out) to the upper case. Busted out the original case piano hinge and got to dremelling...








in the meantime the remnants of w/e hurry-cane began stomping down on my shop. paid it no mind








thats the cut off hinge from the larger piece








I mounted both main hinges to the case with temp screws, and replaced the rubber moulding that sits in the lid groove, so I made sure the height and offsets were perfect

















lol @ q-tip acting as temporary hinge pins

















center hinge needed some various mods, getting ready to cut








the storm continued to intensify


























thats the modded center hinge. I needed to cut away a portion of the upper part, to clear the fan screw, and the lower lip had to be trimmed to fit the area above the io cut out

















I drilled out the hinge and the case for the upper part if the center hinge








then I cut out the mobo pan to allow for the lower hinge lip

















I sanded down all the areas and cleaned them with IA91%, then mixed a batch of JBWeld








I jbwelded the lower hinge to the case since there was no way to get any screws thru that thin piece without f'ing it all up.








clamped it all off and hit the road








the center hinge will be painted the same as the case as to "mask" it, while the main L/R hinges will be black to accent themselves against the red case.

Tomr I will most likely post up the machine, then (amongst other things) will bond the fan hole grills into their openings.

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## pjlietz

Wow, gettin close man! Looks really cool with both sides together! Nice save with the HDD mount.

Hope the post test goes ok for ya!


----------



## zu903

looks real good cant wait to see it finished TF2 is a great game


----------



## nategr8ns

Making me antsy!!!


----------



## OJX

Cant wait until this gets to the painting stage
Looks amazing, great job so far!


----------



## Ducky

Could that be any more awesome? Totally thought of TF2 when I saw the title.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Wow, gettin close man! Looks really cool with both sides together! Nice save with the HDD mount.
Hope the post test goes ok for ya!

thanks PJ









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zu903* 
looks real good cant wait to see it finished TF2 is a great game

"youre alright doc"







thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
Making me antsy!!!

:hands Nate a beer and a can of anti-antsy spray:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OJX* 
Cant wait until this gets to the painting stage
Looks amazing, great job so far!

Thanks OJX - soon paints moar









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Could that be any more awesome? Totally thought of TF2 when I saw the title.









thanks Ducky - TF2 Theme mod!!
"I love this doctor!"


----------



## McStuff

*In right after the multi-quote







*

Lookin' great CR! I think it'll look twice as amazing once it gets some paint. Words will not be able to describe the final product.


----------



## Blitz6804

Finally, we see how she looks with some hardware in it:

Drop-dead delicious.


----------



## lattyware

I look away for a day or so, and come back to see epic amounts of progress. Truly incredible work, looking great.


----------



## EuroFix

This is fantastic CR!









I think it's the first time you showed us the actual PC hardware inside the case - it looks really good!









I expect that when you finally put the first coat of paint, the OCN server will buckle under the traffic caused by responses to your work lol.


----------



## nategr8ns

So CR, you're a heavy are you?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
*In right after the multi-quote







*

Lookin' great CR! I think it'll look twice as amazing once it gets some paint. Words will not be able to describe the final product.

Thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
Finally, we see how she looks with some hardware in it:
Drop-dead delicious.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
I look away for a day or so, and come back to see epic amounts of progress. Truly incredible work, looking great.

thanks so much Latty









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EuroFix* 
This is fantastic CR!









I think it's the first time you showed us the actual PC hardware inside the case - it looks really good!









I expect that when you finally put the first coat of paint, the OCN server will buckle under the traffic caused by responses to your work lol.









haha lets hope not, we've had enough ocn server problems to last us a while. Cheers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
So CR, you're a heavy are you?









who you calling heavy?!







oooooh "Heavy Weapons Guy"







not usually, here and there for a few minutes when I am ultra pissed off







Usually an Engy, but I jump around between the classes

cheers


----------



## repo_man

Oh man, looks sweet! For the un-attentive eye not much work got done at all, but I know how tedious the little things like that hinge can be (usually they take me longer than the 'large things' like windows/etc,lol) Fantastic solution! +







from me


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Oh man, looks sweet! For the un-attentive eye not much work got done at all, but I know how tedious the little things like that hinge can be (usually they take me longer than the 'large things' like windows/etc,lol) Fantastic solution! +







from me









Thanks Repo







Yeah, its amazing how much work there is, little tedious stuff that happens "between the pics" that no one ever sees. Time consuming but satisfying at the same time.

My plan for today is to build up the rig and post test it. Lets hope I dont have a DOA mobo, since its past the 30 days return policy at the Egg








And hopefully my psu extension is wired correctly and I dont fry the system from the get-go, lol.
:crosses fingers:

cya guys in several hours


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Thanks Repo







Yeah, its amazing how much work there is, little tedious stuff that happens "between the pics" that no one ever sees. Time consuming but satisfying at the same time.

My plan for today is to build up the rig and post test it. Lets hope I dont have a DOA mobo, since its past the 30 days return policy at the Egg








And hopefully my psu extension is wired correctly and I dont fry the system from the get-go, lol.
:crosses fingers:

cya guys in several hours









Lol, please don't jinx yourself like that!! I will be well-wishing your efforts bro, I finally got an update posted in my own log,lmao. Happy modders are busy modders eh?


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 28*

Well, the time came to build and power up the main system components, so I brought my previous monitor down to the shop








started assembling the components
mobo pan...








psu...








mobo








forgot about the north bridge cooler







I dont know what size fan it expects. A 40mm was too small, a 60mm is a bit too big for its brackets. So I guess a 50mm? Anyway I temporarily strapped on the red led 60mm case fans to it for now...








cleaned the nb chip and hs, and gave it a dab of arctic silver 5








mounted the nb cooler

















did a two step cleaning and purifying to the Q6600 cpu, and stock hsf








while I let the cleaned parts sit to evap for about 10 mins, I mounted the 2 gigs of memory








applied AS5 to the cpu








snapped down (vomits) the stock hsf








attached my psu extension








main components assembled

















not a bad little setup
















once I connected the psu to the live line, and turned on the psu's I/O switch, the standby power led came alive on the mobo. That was a good sign but I was still nervous because of the psu extension mod. Didnt want to set the whole mod (and myself, and my house) up in flames :bites nails:








the mobo has power and reset switches onboard, so I grabbed a pencil (which I taped up after the pic was shot, to insulate the metal around the eraser)

the moment of truth........









** * * * * * *SPECIAL MESSAGE FROM THE INTELLIGENCE* * * * * * *

TO THOSE READING THIS:

HELLO, THIS IS THE INTELLIGENCE SPEAKING. I AM AWARE THAT I AM GOING TO BE POWERED UP FOR THE FIRST TIME IN A FEW MOMENTS. IN THE EVENT OF A CATASTROPHIC FAILURE AND/OR SEVERE DAMAGE TO EITHER MYSELF, CR, OR BOTH - I (WE) WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT IT HAS BEEN A BLAST (NO PUN INTENDED) HANGING OUT WITH ALL OF YOU HERE ON OCN. KEEP UP THE GREAT MODDING WORK BECAUSE YOU ALL ROCK. DO NOT LET THIS UNFORTUNATE EVENT, SHOULD IT COME TO PASS, DISUADE YOU FROM CONTINUING YOUR MODDING ENDEAVORS.

THANK YOU.

SINCERELY,
THE INTELLIGENCE #000000000001 rev b.

* * * * * * *END SPECIAL MESSAGE* * * * * * **

ITS ALIVE!!!!! But wait








nothing
on
screen.....

all black










and then the system cycled off and on, then stayed on but still nothing on the screen







So I rechecked everything was seated and connected etc etc. Tried again but the same thing happened. I remember reading reviews of this board on the Egg, and people having odd weird problems during first boot







. So I cleared the CMOS...








WIN!

So I set a couple of things in the bios and saved it, rebooted a few times, all ok.








I snapped this pic to try and show the red led fan glowing. I cant wait to see 6 of these puppies in the case when its all done, I think its going to look sick








anyway, after the post testing I disassembled everything back to bare parts so I can continue work on the case. A couple of small things to do, then its paint time









the unused power cables will be hidden and the 8pin atx cable will go under the mobo pan and pop out by the connector. I may need a short extension, but thats no big deal.

sorry I didnt get more done today but it was fun to see it alive, even if it was just a preview









Thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## sabermetrics

that is awesome... just hope you have enough room behind the mobo for cable management... lol

ah yes, and I LOL'ed at the message in the middle for a good while


----------



## epidemic

Very nice work! That message in the middle made me laugh.


----------



## Demented

Looking absolutely awesome!!! That's my RAM!!









Seriously though, I can't wait to see the finished product! I'm pretty new to OCN, and this is the first full project I have ever watched from beginning to end!

Great work, CR!!


----------



## repo_man

IT'S ALIVE!!!










Awesome job man, and congrats on it booting! (and not zapping yourself







)


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
that is awesome... just hope you have enough room behind the mobo for cable management... lol

ah yes, and I LOL'ed at the message in the middle for a good while









Thanks














glad you liked the message, the intelligence has a mind of its own. As for the cables, there should be enough room to tuck them under rail system that supports the mobo pan









Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
Very nice work! That message in the middle made me laugh.

thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Looking absolutely awesome!!! That's my RAM!!









Seriously though, I can't wait to see the finished product! I'm pretty new to OCN, and this is the first full project I have ever watched from beginning to end!

Great work, CR!!









thanks Demented, and welcome to OCN









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
IT'S ALIVE!!!










Awesome job man, and congrats on it booting! (and not zapping yourself







)

haha, thanks man!
its alive, and so is I


----------



## Ducky

Awesome stuff! I guess it's cases like this that you could really use a modular PSU though


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks Ducky. Yeah I went down that road and researched a bunch of stuff but no combination fit the bill, since I had sort of strict critera, modular not being on the top of the list. So I ended up with what you see there. There are two gaps in the rail system under the mobo pan that I will be able to tuck the unused stuff under. The used stuff will be as neat as possible but I wont sweat over some cables showing. Luckily this mod isnt about neat cables


----------



## Ducky

Quite true! Though I know the corsair 620 is a great modular PSU









Do you plan on doing the papers sticking out as well?


----------



## Manyak

Gorgeous!

FYI, you can pick up a couple of cheap tools, connectors, and pins, and make the PSU semi-modular without any risk. You'd basically just cut the cable at a very short length and crimp on a male connector to the PSU end and a female to the leftover end (or vice versa).

And no risk of explosion or anything


----------



## nafljhy

that is awesome CR! makes me want to start fiddling with some computer parts! that inspirational man! keep it up!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Quite true! Though I know the corsair 620 is a great modular PSU









Do you plan on doing the papers sticking out as well?

Of course, I already have the material thats being used, but its not paper









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Gorgeous!

FYI, you can pick up a couple of cheap tools, connectors, and pins, and make the PSU semi-modular without any risk. You'd basically just cut the cable at a very short length and crimp on a male connector to the PSU end and a female to the leftover end (or vice versa).

And no risk of explosion or anything









Thanks Yak. Yeah I think I will leave well enough alone with the electrical unless it becomes necessary.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
that is awesome CR! makes me want to start fiddling with some computer parts! that inspirational man! keep it up!

Thanks Naf


----------



## pjlietz

Glad to see it's alive! If I've learned anything about DFI MOBO's it's they will always give you a hard time


----------



## Ducky

Hmm, whatcha plan on using for the paper?


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

Hmm, whatcha plan on using for the paper?
its top secret









cheers Nate


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
its top secret









cheers Nate

Acrylic?


----------



## Sparhawk

wow CR this will be amazing when finished. The red glow will be awesome. I can't wait for the main painting!


----------



## P?P?!

ahh..looks like pure secks can't wait to see finished build


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Acrylic?


nope









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


wow CR this will be amazing when finished. The red glow will be awesome. I can't wait for the main painting!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


ahh..looks like pure secks can't wait to see finished build










thanks


----------



## coffeejunky

Great to see some kit in there finally








. Looks like everything worked out great - BTW I always do a CMOS reset on new mobos - they always seem to need it.

Good luck with the cable management...theres alot to be hidden







.

Are you going to be keeping stock cooling on the CPU? or something sexy and low profile?

When you finish, you _so_ need to digg this.


----------



## Indignity

Looking real good CR!

Don't know if you've finalized your hardware totally yet, but newegg had a real nice deal on a 9600GT low profile card Here.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Great to see some kit in there finally







. Looks like everything worked out great - BTW I always do a CMOS reset on new mobos - they always seem to need it.

Good luck with the cable management...theres alot to be hidden







.

Are you going to be keeping stock cooling on the CPU? or something sexy and low profile?

When you finish, you _so_ need to digg this.

Thanks CJ. Yeah this is the first non-Asus board I have used in a build since the early 90's, so I was prepared for some silliness I guess. I guess we'll see if the cmos holds out, and I should bump the bios up at some point. As far as the cpu cooler, I know I cant use any tall ones like a TRUE, so I havent really given it much thought or research. Any suggestions on some low rise 775 coolers that out perform the stock one? And maybe a less tall NB cooler? I havent looked into that stuff. Any suggestions would be great









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Looking real good CR!
Don't know if you've finalized your hardware totally yet, but newegg had a real nice deal on a 9600GT low profile card Here.

Thanks Indignity. Nah I dont think I am going to replace the card. I dont really want to spend more money on this project atm. Its not going to be a rig I use so I am making its specs decent, but not killer. I just bought a GTX280, and a Q9450 for my sig rig, so i am set for a long while now (running 1333 mem also) If anything, if I can get a g92 8800 - something for cheap, that out performs the 8800gts g80, and runs cooler natively, that I might consider.

I guess we will sort of see as we go


----------



## coffeejunky

This is 88mm -
http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2288
Would look epic with a 120mm red-led fan.
How much clearance do you think you have?


----------



## Syrillian

Awright!

Nice to see this project getting introduced to hardware. Heh!... nice recovery on the CMOS reset... I hate that sinking feeling of "nothing".

The final is soon...?

Looks great, CR.


----------



## bluedevil

Looks awesome man!


----------



## 1RonMan

If I had the Money ATM i would so do this man Gr8 work cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


This is 88mm -
http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2288
Would look epic with a 120mm red-led fan. 
How much clearance do you think you have?


that would look epic, thanks for the link (+ rep)
I have to retest the clearance tonight since I forgot about the NB cooler. I have to make sure it doesnt interfere with the dvd drive. how tall is the stock cooler? probably close to 80mm I am guessing. Ill remeasure tonight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Awright!

Nice to see this project getting introduced to hardware. Heh!... nice recovery on the CMOS reset... I hate that sinking feeling of "nothing".

The final is soon...?

Looks great, CR.










thanks Syr, yeah hopefully done soon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Looks awesome man!










thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *1RonMan*


If I had the Money ATM i would so do this man Gr8 work cant wait to see the final product.


thanks mate! Maybe someone will do a BLU intell, haha


----------



## wastedtime

Awesome work CR. Your attention to detail and documentation is spectacular.









You've made great progress. I cant wait to see this build completed


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers wasted, welcome back to ocn


----------



## DigitalBear

Said it before and will say it again... best Mod EVER!.. Lovin it! Looks great, Glad it booted!

Was about to crap myself when I saw you snap on the stock HS... died a little inside until i read and say it was just for the test run


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DigitalBear*


Said it before and will say it again... best Mod EVER!.. Lovin it! Looks great, Glad it booted!


too kind man, too kind. many thanks
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *DigitalBear*


Was about to crap myself when I saw you snap on the stock HS... died a little inside until i read and say it was just for the test run


haha LMAO @ "died a little inside"
yeah it was for the test run, but I am not sure if its for the long haul either - we'll see. I have to measure stuff and see if a Cooler Master Gemini 2 s will play nice with everything else. A red led 120 on top of that would be sweet (as suggested above).

time will tell


----------



## Dylan

if you dont plan on overclocking stock should be fine. but the mod will loose 50 cool points


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Waiting for each update with baited breath!

I basically just read through this whole thread in one sitting(ok i skimmed a little sue me) this thing is looking great! Cant wait to see it in paint!


----------



## Danylu

This is going awesome


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys









@Dylan, yeah, not sure yet about OC


----------



## The Master Chief

Just checked in on this again, and boy am I impressed!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Great idea for a case. + rep for you sir.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys, update....NOW


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 29*

Since paint approaches I had to clear up some last minute cutting to the case. Needed to widen the dvd slot, and the button holes were offset a tad, so I had to "oval" them








did some cutting with a disk in the slot, and a dremel sideways bit for the button and lens opening, but t still needed more work








so I marked the slot with a sharpie








ran a piece of tape as a straight guide, and cut some more
























top dvd clearance








bottom clearance








while I had the dvd drive installed I decided to see whats what with the NB and CPU coolers, and if I have room to play with a better cpu cooler...I think I do. The dvd doesnt incroach on the nb cooler, and is miles away from the cpu cooler. I guess I can get that CM GemeniII S cooler if I want. cool er
















whil I had the dremel cookin' I decided to clip off the overhang in the dvd bracket








bye bye








when I painted the handle last week, I scuffed it with a plastic bag when trying to cover it to dry. It left a mark that dried into the finish, so I wanted to redo a couple coats, so I scuffed it all down ith som 400 WOD








scuffed, ready for refinish later








mobo pan needed some holes filled







screw holes that wont be used. Back-taped it off








broke out the everglass








(squishy noises)








filled the three unsed screw holes, set aside to cure








remember these? time to see whats what with them








used a piece of card board as a flat plane and clamped the case lid over it








aligned the vent covers (needed flashlight for pic - light is pathetic in my shop, worsening by the day as winter approaches)








did some small "tacks" of JBWeld kwik, and let it set like that. I want to see what they look like for the other side tomr morning, and then decide if I will use these or do aomething else. I always have a backup plan







(or try to







)








threw 2 coats of black gloss on the handle and it looked great, but whan I snapped the pic it looked odd. dull and greyish with wet "spots". Not sure whats up with that. Ill have a look in the morning and see whats up. It was cool and rainy when I painted so I dont know if that had something to do with it, we'll see








depending on the varibales from today, tomr will be some more grille welding, handle painting, and a bottom case prime - and possibly a full case prime









thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Swifty

Yey! Looking great CR!


----------



## Manyak

just about done


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

nice work!


----------



## repo_man

Looking good mate!


----------



## EuroFix

Another good read - thanx CR!

Regarding your light problem. Maybe you should consider purchasing those upright 'work lights' - I don't think they are very expensive.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EuroFix*


Another good read - thanx CR!

Regarding your light problem. Maybe you should consider purchasing those upright 'work lights' - I don't think they are very expensive.











I have something like this in my shop (lighting is terrible without it). I picked up the lights with the stand for something like $20-$25 at home depot. You can remove the lights individually (I did) and hang them in "strategic" directions. They make it seem like daylight in the room but add to the heat in the summer.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EuroFix*


Another good read - thanx CR!

Regarding your light problem. Maybe you should consider purchasing those upright 'work lights' - I don't think they are very expensive.











And, as an added bonus, [with the winter approaching] those give off some radiant heat as well.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swifty* 
Yey! Looking great CR!

thanks mate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
just about done









getting there









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
nice work!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Looking good mate!

















thanks

Eurofix thanks for that light suggestion, yeah thats a good idea. And like repo said (and tr8) during winter the heat will be welcomed. I was going to install some overhead fluorescents. may still do that, but that removeable thing with those lamps you guys posted might be good too. then I can move them around









right now all I have is an overhead 60watt bulb, and a drop light I rigged over the table which is 75watt. You'd think thats plenty bright, but it aint. I can see ok but for pics (without summer sun) its bleh

thanks for the suggestions guys. Ill check out the deal at home depot


----------



## 1RonMan

haha ive been checking this out everyday. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## repo_man

Morning CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1RonMan*


haha ive been checking this out everyday. Can't wait to see the finished product.


thanks - chugging along. almost there









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Morning CR!










top of the morning to you too. heading to the shop in about an hour









I added a page to my website that will hold links and finished shots for all my projects, so I can make a generic link in my sig that links to that page, since eventually the sig wont have enough room (allowable characters)

the url is http://www.mod2software.com/mod2modding.htm

gonna edit my sig now


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks - chugging along. almost there









top of the morning to you too. heading to the shop in about an hour









I added a page to my website that will hold links and finished shots for all my projects, so I can make a generic link in my sig that links to that page, since eventually the sig wont have enough room (allowable characters)

the url is http://www.mod2software.com/mod2modding.htm

gonna edit my sig now


Just as a note, your code mixes style with content, while using CSS, generally, you should use CSS for style only.

EG:

Code:


Code:


<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Strict//EN">

    mod2software

[B][SIZE=15]mod2software[/SIZE][/B]

[B][SIZE=14][B]Case and Hardware Mods by CattleRustler[/B][/SIZE][/B]

[B][SIZE=14]Current Project:[/SIZE][/B]

[B][SIZE=13]The Intelligence - TF2 Theme Case Mod[/SIZE][/B]

  [IMG]misc/theintelligence/announce/001.jpg[/IMG]
  [URL=http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/346789-project-intelligence.html]Worklog on Overclock.net[/URL]

[B][SIZE=14]Completed Projects:[/SIZE][/B]

[B][SIZE=13]Jessie's Gumdrop[/SIZE][/B]

  [IMG alt="Jessie's Gumdrop"]misc/jessiesgumdrop/14/005.JPG[/IMG]
  [URL=http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/335856-complete-jessie-s-gumdrop.html]Worklog on Overclock.net[/URL]

[B][SIZE=13]Cable Management - Cooler Master Cosmos 1000 (sig rig)[/SIZE][/B]

  [IMG alt="Cable Management Picture"]misc/cable_mang/24.jpg[/IMG]
  [URL=http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/327933-complete-my-first-mod-cable-management.html]Worklog on Overclock.net[/URL]

  (c) 2004 - 2009 mod2software - All Rights Reserved

Code:


Code:


body {
  background-color: #ffffff;
  font-family: Tahoma;
  font-size: 12px;
  background-color: #ffffff;
  color: #000000;
  text-align: center;
}

a {
  color: #000000;
}

a:visited {
  color: #000000;
}

a:active {
  color: #000000;
}

h1 {
  font-size: 20px;
}

h2 {
  font-size: 18px;
}

h3 {
  font-size: 16px;
}

h4 {
  font-size: 14px;
}

#footer {
  font-size: 10px;
}

#header {
  background-image: url(images/mod2software.jpg);
}

#header span {
  display: none;
}

Just as a suggestion (not tested either, I've probably made a mistake somewhere).

Of course, you can just take no notice, but officially the font tags and the like are depreciated. Just me being nosy as usual


----------



## tensionz

Still going strong.


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 30*

from last night's grille tacking, what do you guys think? I am not sure if I like them, and I broke the tacking on one of them. I will let these sit and see if it grows on me or not








the hole filling on the mobo pan, time to sand

















knocked it all down with 220, finished 400

















before any paint or prime flew I wanted to test out the psu duct idea. did some math to find the circumfrence of the opening I cut, vs the circumfrence of the fan duct from mnpctech.com. taped it off








cut








test fit

















gah! never was too good at math
















used the mistake piece to make a template

















taped it to a new duct








clamped for cutting








cut off around the cylinder

















then set it up to cut some of the circumfrence off








cut








better, theres about 1/8 inch of play which is fine, and there will be much rim-cutting so once its bonded all up it should all look like one continuous piece. more on that in another log








repainted the handle, much better this time. all black and glossy. of course I forgot to snap a pic so this one will do it the injustice for now. when I clear it in a couple of days I will be vindicated in those pics
















what in the world is he doing now?...








cr has gon mad








blasphemy!








quick call the cops!








dear goodness








in...








sane.








almost forgot those
















1 coat prime








4 coats prime

the primed areas will be red like the case, the rest will remain alu (back of mobo pan is also primed, forgot to pic)








time to case prime, broke out the denatured alc








cleaned the case down being careful to stay away from the jbweld areas.








was about to start priming when the light faded and when I touched the case (inside) there was a rubbery grit everywhere. I test cleaned a spot with regular alc and it was the same. I am suspecting that the stupid clear coat/sealer they use is "powdering" up from the alc solvents, so I decided to let it sit over night and see what the deal is. I need to get more primer anyway so no big deal. Tomr I will either prime it as is or sand the living hell out of it, clean it, and prime it.

either way, moar tomr. thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## DarkNite

OMG insane!


----------



## nategr8ns

awesome, can't wait to see the red paint (yes I know I've said that like 20 times, but I really can't wait







)


----------



## repo_man

I don't like the grill inserts :/

I think just the fan's there would look best, but thats my personal preferance (Phoenix is set-up the same way,lol).

All the sanding and primer looks great though! I'm so excited! lol


----------



## Blitz6804

I both agree and disagree with Repo. I do not like how the grills turned out, but I also dislike the idea of nude fans. Perhaps you can find a way to give the mesh a lip? Id est, make it so the mesh will overlap the case on the inside, but from the outside, it will be flush? Seeing the edge of the mesh disc is a bit disconcerting.


----------



## Manyak

/agree with blitz.

You know how you used a piece of wood pre-cut with the hole saw to cut the mesh well?

Maybe use a slightly bigger hole saw to cut the mesh, then place it on top of that piece of wood and push down in the middle. That should create a nice bezel!


----------



## nategr8ns

/agree with blitz/manyak


----------



## Tator Tot

/agree blitz and repo

added suggestion, the fan grills didn't come out so nice, and mesh sounds like a better idea. But, what if you do a plastic grill? Like cut one out and stick it in the hole. Mesh just doesn't sound like it would be attractive.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Meh
3 months and you're not done yet? You could have built a suitcase bomb by now








Edit - wait a minute....that used to be a.........uh oh. What are you _really_ up to when the camera stops?








JK bro looking great. Can't wait to see some color


----------



## nategr8ns

don't laugh, but it's been 9 months (at least) since I started my first case mod, and it's still just a shell.
Today I had some free time and I re-epoxied everything together though







.
(sorry to thread-jack, but it's slightly on topic







)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, i just stumbled upon this now and read threw the whole thing.
very impressive work, cant wait to see it all come together


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


OMG insane!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


awesome, can't wait to see the red paint (yes I know I've said that like 20 times, but I really can't wait







)


coming soon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I don't like the grill inserts :/

I think just the fan's there would look best, but thats my personal preferance (Phoenix is set-up the same way,lol).

All the sanding and primer looks great though! I'm so excited! lol


thanks for the insights

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


I both agree and disagree with Repo. I do not like how the grills turned out, but I also dislike the idea of nude fans. Perhaps you can find a way to give the mesh a lip? Id est, make it so the mesh will overlap the case on the inside, but from the outside, it will be flush? Seeing the edge of the mesh disc is a bit disconcerting.


kinda was thinking that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


/agree with blitz.

You know how you used a piece of wood pre-cut with the hole saw to cut the mesh well?

Maybe use a slightly bigger hole saw to cut the mesh, then place it on top of that piece of wood and push down in the middle. That should create a nice bezel!


like thump the wood over the grill piece and hole to bend it flush? thats what Im thinking. Using a hex mesh maybe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


/agree with blitz/manyak



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


/agree blitz and repo

added suggestion, the fan grills didn't come out so nice, and mesh sounds like a better idea. But, what if you do a plastic grill? Like cut one out and stick it in the hole. Mesh just doesn't sound like it would be attractive.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Meh
3 months and you're not done yet? You could have built a suitcase bomb by now








Edit - wait a minute....that used to be a.........uh oh. What are you _really_ up to when the camera stops?








JK bro looking great. Can't wait to see some color










thanks. no where near three months tho, started in July - can only work on it on weekends for the most part. no matter tho. couple weeks more = finished

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


don't laugh, but it's been 9 months (at least) since I started my first case mod, and it's still just a shell.
Today I had some free time and I re-epoxied everything together though







.
(sorry to thread-jack, but it's slightly on topic







)


np. I need to finish this so I can take a nap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


wow, i just stumbled upon this now and read threw the whole thing.
very impressive work, cant wait to see it all come together










thanks Schubie









I will ponder as I sleep. thanks all for the comments


----------



## Dylan

Coming Soon you say ?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lattyware*


Just as a note, your code mixes style with content, while using CSS, generally, you should use CSS for style only.

...code omitted...

Just as a suggestion (not tested either, I've probably made a mistake somewhere).

Of course, you can just take no notice, but officially the font tags and the like are depreciated. Just me being nosy as usual










Nah, no worries, thanks Latty - Im not a web guy, I just use dreamweaver to produce the page. At work the web stuff I do is ASP.NET, but thats all logic coding (database, ui, etc) - they can have someone else "pretty up" the pages









thanks tho


----------



## Syrillian

Oh man... this is really movin' along, CR.

You have been a busy man.









If I may be so bold to toss my







into the grill comment-pool: I like naked exhausts, but then I don't run the risk of having children or overly-inquisitive pets to worry about.

Ya... the least amount of obstruction when it comes to warm air being expelled.

I feel compelled to say, that I do like the way they look. The silver meshing melds will with the case itself.


----------



## Ducky

I'm in agreeance on the naked exhausts. Before the black tubes were put in I nearly died of sheer metal on metal awesomeness.. Just another opinion to consider.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the input on the grills, guys.

now I am not sure what to do







I get the feeling the concensus is scrap the current grills and switch to plan B

:starts figuring out what plan B is:


----------



## Tator Tot

BUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Good Work men, we have Confused CR! Now we must delay him more so he shall never have the Intel, GO GO RED TEAM!

Its good work CR, lookin forward to seeing any new ideas for grills.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I think these fan grills would be the perfect fit into the project CR. 
This is one that OCZCC made in his Modularis build. 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post4537025


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I think these fan grills would be the perfect fit into the project CR. 
This is one that OCZCC made in his Modularis build. 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post4537025










Those look AWESOME!


----------



## Ducky

Something custom like that could work out very well


----------



## levdir

Get a BLU grill laser-cut


----------



## nafljhy

as good as oczcc is, i don't think those grills would fit the theme, but thats just mho.


----------



## CattleRustler

yes those grills are nice, but I dont think they fit the theme like Naf said, plus the openings arent 120's, the fans are 60mm so the opening is... uh, I forget exactly, 2 something inch









anyway, update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 31*

needed a few things from the hw store, more primer, a small clamp (they only had one the last time, and I wanted two), and some hose clamps







Wow, hot and humid today out of the blue. I thought we were done with this crappy weather already. Oh well, fall is coming
















started priming the bottom half of the case, thats one coat








4 coats inside and out along the sides. I then let it sit for an hour so I could flip it
It formed some nasty "fuzzies" on the inside which I think are related to the "rubbery grit" I felt yesterday when I was about to prime it. Its gonna need some light sanding and possibly another coat or two of prime, at least on the inside








since I had some time to kill while the primer dried, I took a stroll across the street and picked up a cool refreshing drink. was also doing some laundry simultaneously during this work session








threw 4 coats of primer on the center hinge top (forgot to snap pic after







)








after the first primer session was dry I flipped the case and primed the top of it and blended down the sides a couple of coats








boo-ya








a few fuzzies formed on this side as well but not nearly as bad as the inside








on a cooler day I will give it a light sanding and see if it needs more prime, or if its in the bag for paint

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nafljhy

looking good CR! sorry to hear about the fuzz though. as for your fan grills, i was thinking more slotted type of fan grill horizontal or vertical. i'm thinking more horizontal atm though.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Naf. Yeah I am still messed up with the grills. I would get a sheet of hexx grill and cut a strip to cover both holes (from the inside, x 3) and be done with it but the problem is the case trim/lip where the two halves meet (close). The fan holes are drilled thru the lip edge, so from the inside there isnt a flush face to put a sheet of grill against. Originally this is why I opted to make "disks" that I could put in the holes and have flush to the outside of the case - it avoids the whole uneven inner face. So now I am stuck thinking up something else.

all ideas are welcome.

heres a pic of what I mean, note the case trim that is partial to the circular opening


----------



## Blitz6804

Yeah; I do not blame you on wanting to put the sanding off for now; was hot today in NY.

For the record, 60mm = 2.36"

To address edit, supra: Is it possible to remove the inner trim, mount a grill, then replace the trim? Or did you JBWeld it too good?

To address post, infra: I aim to please!


----------



## CattleRustler

idea just struck!
sorry for the double post
I will think on it for a bit and if its feasible I will post the details

edit: thanks Blitz
edit: no double post, thanks again blitz


----------



## nategr8ns

photoshop time








brb!
(P.S. what grit do you use for sanding primer and sanding paint? Whenever I do it I always end up making gouges (Even though I sand softly) that don't really come out with more coats







)


----------



## xHassassin

Yay, finally we have paint!








Erm, I guess you could try sanding it, but that would probably take too much time. Perhaps you can use two pieces of grill on the lower, and one on the upper.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


photoshop time








brb!
(P.S. what grit do you use for sanding primer and sanding paint? Whenever I do it I always end up making gouges (Even though I sand softly) that don't really come out with more coats







)


Erm, I'd use 800+, but I don't have much painting experience.


----------



## nategr8ns

ignore the crap quality, and the unconvincing shape of the honeycomb (it was easier to make a round-ish octogon-ish shape) but this is the general idea.
(also, color doesn't have to be that redish orange







)
the blue squares are little weld "tacks" or JB-weld patches like you used for mounting the grills the first time.


----------



## CattleRustler

tucking behind the trim wont work (great idea tho) because the trim is sealed to the case, then I added welds, so yeah, thats out. But the idea I had was this, cut a sheet of mesh wide enough to cover both holes (basically a small rectangle) but instead of just laying it in and having that gap, cut it along the bottom so it avoids the trim altogether, but keep the circular parts where the fan openings are. Sort of like a B rotated 90 degrees clockwise

or like this profile, then rotate it 90 degrees clockwise to be the bottom edge

|
.)
.)
|


----------



## CattleRustler

sorry we are all cross-posting









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


photoshop time








brb!
(P.S. what grit do you use for sanding primer and sanding paint? Whenever I do it I always end up making gouges (Even though I sand softly) that don't really come out with more coats







)


400 3m wet or dry paper (dry sanded lightly)(some primers allow for wet sanding, not the one I am using, and not necessary)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Yay, finally we have paint!








Erm, I guess you could try sanding it, but that would probably take too much time. Perhaps you can use two pieces of grill on the lower, and one on the upper.
Erm, I'd use 800+, but I don't have much painting experience.










400 - 800 anything in there is fine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*










ignore the crap quality, and the unconvincing shape of the honeycomb (it was easier to make a round-ish octogon-ish shape) but this is the general idea.
(also, color doesn't have to be that redish orange







)
the blue squares are little weld "tacks" or JB-weld patches like you used for mounting the grills the first time.


pick not showing









edit OK there it goes

HAHA we came up with the same idea!!


----------



## Blitz6804

That might work CattleRustler. My one worry is that the loose part where the trim is will still look a bit off. Is it at all possible to cut about a 5-10mm swath off the trim permitting an overlap as around the rest of the circle? Then you need not worry about an edge-to-edge meeting at all around either circle.


----------



## CattleRustler

+REP Nate
thats the new plan


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


That might work CattleRustler. My one worry is that the loose part where the trim is will still look a bit off. Is it at all possible to cut about a 5-10mm swath off the trim permitting an overlap as around the rest of the circle? Then you need not worry about an edge-to-edge meeting at all around either circle.


you mean cut the trim back along the profile of the circle?
interesting thought, not sure its worth the work tho, but I see what youre saying
+rep


----------



## Blitz6804

This is what I mean. (Sorry Nate; am busy doing legal briefs, so I had to save some labor by modding yours.)










(Blue is JBWeld; you knew that.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


{To Nate:}HAHA we came up with the same idea!!
























Great minds think alike?


----------



## nategr8ns

Ooh legal briefs, how fun







.

So blitz, you're saying cut away part of the trim?


----------



## Tator Tot

@[email protected] I don't quite get what CR and Blitz are talkin bout, but I guess I'll sit back, wait for the next update and see what is to come. I might get it more then.

Anyway, good work today CR.

Nestea Tea is FTW!


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks Tator









Blitz, yeah I think I need to do it that way (with the trim cut away) so then the grills are mounted, set etc to the case before priming/paint, not relying on the fans to hold them in.

just when I thought I was done cutting...


----------



## nategr8ns

will the grills be red to match the rest of the case? Or a silver or black shade?


----------



## CattleRustler

red. if this wasnt a theme mod then the grills would be black to contrast the red


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Sweet! Paint! I think your thread as been bumped up from being subscribed to being my homepage. As far as the mesh goes I would agree with plan B.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


red. if this wasnt a theme mod then the grills would be black to contrast the red











Every time I come in this thread I get the urge to go play TF2


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe


----------



## ocZcc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I think these fan grills would be the perfect fit into the project CR.
This is one that OCZCC made in his Modularis build.
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ml#post4537025









Ha didnt see you post this thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Those look AWESOME!

If you want some pm me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
as good as oczcc is, i don't think those grills would fit the theme, but thats just mho.

Thanks mate







and no offence taken i know they wouldnt fit everyones builds and this is one of them its just not the right type of build










Its looking good though


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Every time I come in this thread I get the urge to go play TF2









Watching the Meet The Heavy video on youtube always makes we want to buy the game....


----------



## repo_man

Paint paint paint!


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Watching the Meet The Heavy video on youtube always makes we want to buy the game....

Have you seen the other 'meet the-s'? God that game is way too much fun..

PAINT PAINT PAINT!


----------



## Aawa

***lux paint paint paint!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

ok ok ok!

meet the scout is pretty damn funny (ny/brooklyn accent type)
meet the demo is f-ing hilarious as well

i love it all


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Have you seen the other 'meet the-s'? God that game is way too much fun..

PAINT PAINT PAINT!

Not yet, I just love that one. "Some people think they can outsmart me, maybe *sniff*, maybe" ..."I have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet"

I should probably get around to buying the game lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
ok ok ok!

meet the scout is pretty damn funny (ny/brooklyn accent type)
meet the demo is f-ing hilarious as well

i love it all

i think i enjoyed meet the sniper the most









best part is when the demoman gets the broken glass in his other eye, and starts shooting randomly.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



"Some people think they can outsmart me, maybe *sniff*, maybe" ..."I have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet"


lol, but you messed up one crucial piece, which changes the whole complexion of it, and is paramount to how the Heavy speaks - it should be...

"Some people think they can outsmart me, maybe *sniff*, maybe" ..."I have yet to meet one that can outsmart bullet"

see the diff?
crucial!


----------



## Blitz6804

He forgot the syntax? The latter misses an "a" before the word bullet making him seem dumber.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


lol, but you messed up one crucial piece, which changes the whole complexion of it, and is paramount to how the Heavy speaks - it should be...

"Some people think they can outsmart me, maybe *sniff*, maybe" ..."I have yet to meet one that can outsmart bullet"

see the diff?
crucial!










All this talk about bullets and computers makes me think CR needs to get a Bullet Flashdrive.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


lol, but you messed up one crucial piece, which changes the whole complexion of it, and is paramount to how the Heavy speaks - it should be...

"Some people think they can outsmart me, maybe *sniff*, maybe" ..."I have yet to meet one that can outsmart bullet"

see the diff?
crucial!










I feel so empty now









lol


----------



## levdir

Dumber? Heavens, no, just Russian. The indefinite article isn't required in Russian grammar.

Meet the Sniper is my favourite thus far. Of course, I play one. Fan of point and click adventures, I am.


----------



## Blitz6804

Ah yes, that would do it too. I have never seen the referenced items, and thus, I would not know he was Russian.


----------



## levdir

Or something Slavic, anyway. It applies regardless. You should watch Meet The Heavy, it's lulzy.


----------



## CattleRustler

but just think...

"it cost 400,000 dollars to fire this weapon, for twelve seconds"

"oh moy god, who touched Sasha? WHO TOUCHED MY GUN!"










all this just reminded me, when this project is complete I have to dress up like the blue spy and make a video HAHAHA thats gonna be fun

"Meet The Rustler"


----------



## levdir

Except all you could do is stand there, smoke, and steal the Intelligence.


----------



## CattleRustler

never underestimate the rustler


----------



## Blitz6804

I just watched all the "Meet the..." in one sitting. (I'll post the link if alright with CattleRustler.) HILARIOUS!

"He punched out all my blood!"


----------



## nategr8ns

Ah the heavy, now the co-star in my R4DS Theme: TF2: The Scout.
(I know I always shed a tear during the "meet the scout" trailer, but the sandvich part is so funny I had to use pictures from it)

Personally I like the Engineer trailer, followed by the solder (those heads, at the end, always make me lol)


----------



## CattleRustler

blitz, yeah links to tf2 stuff are fine


----------



## Ducky

Can't wait for the spy and medic ones


----------



## sizeak

The heavy is the best. Its such a kool accent. He will be single handedly responsible for me buying the game me thinks, GO HEAVY!


----------



## Blitz6804

Links? Nah. I'd rather have you


----------



## CattleRustler

I think its better *HERE*


----------



## CattleRustler

Just ordered some more goodies for the project... (performance-pcs.com)

1 xEvercool 60mm X 25mm Crystal LED Fan (Red LED) - Sleeved (CL6025-LD4) 
Sleeve Color Black
Heatshrink Color Black$8.95
1 xSilenX IXP-74-14 Ixtrema Pro 120mm x 25mm 14dBA 72CFM Fan w/ Red LED's - Sleeved (IXP-74-14R) 
Sleeve Color Black
Heatshrink Color Black$21.95
1 xPremium Helping Hands with Magnifier (HH-MAGLENS) $12.95
1 xRound Dual IDE Device Cables 18" - Red (IDEDUAL18-R) $4.99
1 x8-Pin (EPS12V) Extension Cable 12 Inches - Sleeved (8-PIN-EXT) 
Sleeve Color Black
Heatshrink Color Black$7.95
1 x*** NEW *** Cooler Master GeminII S - CPU Cooler for AMD Socket AM2/754/939/940 & Intel (RR-CCH-PBU1-GP) 
Sleeve Color Red
Heatshrink Color Black$36.99
1 xArctic Silver 5 - 3.5 grams (ARCTICS5) $6.99

and yesterday stopped by home depot for some, dare I say, paint









Rustoleum Universal (maniacle laugh)


----------



## SmasherBasher

W00t!


----------



## Ducky

GeminII! Kiddy version









What is the 'helping hands' for?


----------



## CattleRustler

soldering wires and stuff. its a heavy lead base with alligator clip hands and a magnifying glass, helps hold stuff so you can properly solder

Im gonna be making a bunch of wires for the case so I needed one of these. I actually needed it back on Jessie's Gumdrop but w/e


----------



## Ducky

Had a feeling, how much did it cost you? I just picked up a soldering gun and was considering making one of these, but if it's cheap I may just buy it on my outing tomorrow (you will see pics shortly in my thread).


----------



## CattleRustler

13 bucks
they have similar ones at radio shack I think
Ill have to check your pics tomr morn at 5 am, off to bed now
night all


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Great job so far, seems like a lot of work your doing there. Keep it up.


----------



## wierdo124

Nice work


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
and yesterday stopped by home depot for some, dare I say, paint









Rustoleum Universal (maniacle laugh)









Ain't that the paint with the built-in handle? Looks pretty nifty. How much was it for a can?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7* 
Great job so far, seems like a lot of work your doing there. Keep it up.

thanks, yeah its been a lot of work, moreso than the log pics can convey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Nice work

cheers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Ain't that the paint with the built-in handle? Looks pretty nifty. How much was it for a can?

7.14 at home depot and yeah its has a special handle trigger (non-finger-fatigue) plus the can can spray from any angle (even upside down) without losing paint pressure, and its a high build paint so you need less coats. I bought one can of black to use as a test, then on the inside of the bottom case half thats primed. I would have gotten 1 red can too (for mobo pan) but they were out. I may stop at a diff HD today after work and see if I can get at least one can of red too


----------



## Ducky

Hmm, was looking at the rustoleum paint but I figured the handle was a gimmick and it was just over priced. Good to hear!


----------



## CattleRustler

I will know more later today when I test it out on some scrap metal from the case.

My plan for today is

-quickly sand and prime a sheet of case scrap, and test out the black paint
-while that dries I will sand the case fuzzies which need sanding anyway
-I will begin doing the cuts for the altered fan grill design
-if I like what I see on the paint test I will paint the case inside black


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

dude amazing simply amazing!!!!! i only wish i had the talent to do stuff like this. instead i just buy what soneone else built. any way you need to definatley enter that thing into the pcmagazine contest they have all the time and put the winner each month on the cover and do a spread about it? i bet you could win!!!!! imagine that an OCN symbol on the cover of a pc magazine??


----------



## Livinstrong

Man, this is turning out to be a great mod! Also, that index on the front page has to be one of the best ideas anyone has ever thought of! The mod is sooo close to being doing its annoying! Once again, NICE!!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
dude amazing simply amazing!!!!! i only wish i had the talent to do stuff like this. instead i just buy what soneone else built. any way you need to definatley enter that thing into the pcmagazine contest they have all the time and put the winner each month on the cover and do a spread about it? i bet you could win!!!!! imagine that an OCN symbol on the cover of a pc magazine??

thanks for the kind words of encouragement mate - I find that very comforting at the moment (personal issues going on). Maybe when I am done I will explore the possibility you metioned

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Livinstrong* 
Man, this is turning out to be a great mod! Also, that index on the front page has to be one of the best ideas anyone has ever thought of! The mod is sooo close to being doing its annoying! Once again, NICE!!

Thanks man







I have to confess the index isnt my idea, I have seen other people before me do it, and i thought it was a good idea. I link to each update's numeric post, which just presents the reader with the log update post, not inside of the thread where the other comments are etc. I just thought it was a good way to do it, so people who may come along well after the thread has been running, dont need to wade through all the comments if they just want to catch up to the current time. Of course the option is there to just go through the thread pages normally where they would see the full context of the thread. Both ways are fun







I ocassionally go back thru the threads and read the comments again for a good laugh


----------



## Cheezypoofs

This mod is fantastic! absolutely amazing!

One suggestion I want to add that might help you coming up on your priming stage. There is a product that is called Kombi Putty made by Sikkens. I use it here at my body shop and the way it works it's a spot filler that has a built in hardner. it's extemely useful for spot filling anything. It will save you time from having to mix bondo again. just a little food for thought.

Great work!


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Hey cheezypoofs you work in a body shop eh ?


----------



## Cheezypoofs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7* 
Hey cheezypoofs you work in a body shop eh ?

Yes


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Cool, do you do any paintwork ?


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the info Cheezypoofs

update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 32*

supplies: Rustoleum Universal Black Gloss, low tack purple tape, some more blue tape for the shop, and a few sheets of 400 grit WOD








test piece, the cut out from the switch panel from a Day update too early on to remember
















primed 3 coats, then I painted three coats and set it aside to dry (forgot to pic the test paint)








sanded the fuzzies for like an hour or more








began taping off the case trim with low tack, didnt wanna pull the prime off the trim, which seemed easy to do








all taped up








1 coat black. lemee tell ya, this paint is high build for sure. had some problems with the spraying action, almost like it has trouble getting started, but once it starts it goes pretty good








3 coats
















this paint is pretty good for coverage, and the any-angle thing cant be beat. as far as spraying consistency I'd say Krylon is better. And when it comes to the black gloss Krylon has it beat in color depth and gloss finish. For this case I am not too concerned with the black so I will keep using this. For the red I will use this brand too. The outside of the case is much more accessible for color sanding and a few coats of clear should look real nice









Oh, I almost forgot, the fan grills plan B aint gonna happen. I looked at the current cut outs and they are right up against a second lip edge in the trim lip, so theres nowhere to cut below the edges of the circles, so I will have to devise something else.

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Ducky

WE HAS PAINT!!

Awesome stuff


----------



## Sparhawk

awesome! i'm dying to see the finished product.

You've thought about JB welding around the whole thing rather than just a few tack points? That would make it look uniform.


----------



## pjlietz

The black looks great in there man! Can't wait to see some red now!


----------



## Ducky

So you decided on red over orange for the outside?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


So you decided on red over orange for the outside?


Why would the outside be orange?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


WE HAS PAINT!!
Awesome stuff




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


awesome! i'm dying to see the finished product. 
You've thought about JB welding around the whole thing rather than just a few tack points? That would make it look uniform.


me too







yeah that was original plan but ive no way to lay a bead in 4 mins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


The black looks great in there man! Can't wait to see some red now!


tks, gotta find some in a store

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


So you decided on red over orange for the outside?


:sigh: orange is a *** ***** ***** color, same as *** light blue for the **. the case will be RED


----------



## Manyak

This is gonna look so awesome against the red exterior







. Kinda like a corvette


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers Yak


----------



## WBaS

Finally seeing some paint and it's looking good! When this thing gets all the paint and hardware it should be quite impressive. Keep up the good work


----------



## nategr8ns

ooooh Paint!!!!!!!!!! Now just wait for it to dry


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Why would the outside be orange?











That tharr be orange.

And cattle, I couldn't make heads nor tails of that post


----------



## CattleRustler

I know, this discussion was already had. See the red in the score box? thats what I am going for


----------



## Ducky

It makes sense though, I don't know why it would be orange in the first place. Blue team has a blue intel, red team has a.. orange intel?


----------



## CattleRustler

theres a theory why a lot of corporate logos, police emblems, and many other visual things (governmental and corporate) etc etc, are quietly being switched to blue and orange color schemes. That conversation would fall outside of this thread's context, lets just say it has to do with the concept of "global government". The light blue represents the UN, the orange represents NATO. Having said that, the case will be red.


----------



## Ducky

Rebel!


----------



## CattleRustler

always


----------



## repo_man

Paint looks awesome man!


----------



## nategr8ns

blue and orange are also complementary colors


----------



## redsunx

It's red Ducky...I see red on two computers with two different monitors.


----------



## Ducky

I can swear the case in the game is orange o.o Am I losing it?


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I can swear the case in the game is orange o.o Am I losing it?










Could be.







But who cares?


----------



## repo_man

The color has already been discussed before. I ask that you all _please_ refrain from making a page of posts on whether the box is orange or red. CR is painting this RED and that is all that should be discussed in his build log. Thanks guys


----------



## Ducky

Oh by all means I agree with it being painted red, I'm just making sure that I'm not loosing my sense of colors


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks repo, to end the color discussion Ill say this... In the game they altered the colors to be slightly orange-ish red. Original tf was true red and a deeper blue. Also there is monitor color calibration to account for, not to mention direct x shading and lighting affect the base color depending on scene lighting and view angle. Having said that I happen to prefer the truer "red" (like the game score box, and the red team uniforms etc) so thats the color I am going for.

If you want to see the color I am going to use, go here
Rustoleum Universal
Click "About Universal" tab, In the gloss section look for Cardinal Red, Black, and White
At noon I have to hit home depot
thaks for watching


----------



## AHHLTON!

This has to be my favorite mod going on right now. I cannot wait to see it finished. You will have to get with the guy with the sentry gun mod and the guy with the dispenser mod and get some pics of them all together


----------



## CattleRustler

lol thanks!

update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 33*








no words necessary








the arsenal








yesterday's paint all dry








time to test out the red, heres a nice little test piece, the center upper hinge piece








remember this guy? threw 3 coats clear on it. Looks good, no pic (=dumbass)








nice red!!








since The Office Of The Intelligence approved the red, it was time to get busy. Lightly spot sanded the mobo pan

















all lined up ready for action








muhar! first coat








4 coats

















de-taped the case from yesterday's work. notice the inner trim still primed? heres some classic cattle-contrast coming...

















inverse-taped it up


























blam!








unexpected, yeah?








when I pull the masking there should be the black case as we saw above, plus a nice red inner trim contrast









cant mod tomr so I will pick up on this on monday evening

cheers and thanks for watching

















PS- I didnt pic them together but the rusto paint matches the red on the PSU, not just close, matches...









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Manyak

That looks even prettier than the girl getting married in the newspaper!

I really like that red color by the way. Its just about the same as the one I used (er...was using) for the A900. Its really, really vibrant. Good choice


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Yak, remind me to send them a gift
(note to the husband - call it off now! dont get married!!)


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks Yak, remind me to send them a gift
(note to the husband - call it off now! dont get married!!)


For real!


----------



## nategr8ns

the husband-to-be is wearing a kippah









CR, that looks good! I can't wait for the rest of the red to go on







.
Question: Does the rustoleum "any angle" sprayer make a big difference? It seems like a nice feature.


----------



## CattleRustler

Nate, it does with this case for sure - and yes its not hype, it really works, in some spots I was spraying upside down towards self LOL


----------



## Tator Tot

lookin like a sleak and sexii box CattleRustler! Good work painting man!


----------



## nafljhy

oh dang!!! that red looks really good CR! red and black always go well together! can't wait for more!


----------



## WBaS

Mmmm I'm getting all warm and tingly...


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys









Quote:

Mmmm I'm getting all warm and tingly...








me too


----------



## Sparhawk

<pick up jaw from floor> well done!! can't wait to see it all together soon... and lol about the PSU color.. what are the chances.


----------



## pjlietz

Oh my, looks great! I really like the red. This is going to look killer when it's done.


----------



## EuroFix

S T U N N I N G !









When I saw that black paint job on the inside I almost had one of those 'division by zero' moments!

Im worried my brain will BSOD when you post photo with the red stripe showing


----------



## Ducky

That red is perfect! Great work CR


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
<pick up jaw from floor> well done!! can't wait to see it all together soon... and lol about the PSU color.. what are the chances.

thanks mate







haha, yeah, at least thats one thing to add to the "hey-it-worked-out" column









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Oh my, looks great! I really like the red. This is going to look killer when it's done.

thanks PJ









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EuroFix* 







S T U N N I N G !









When I saw that black paint job on the inside I almost had one of those 'division by zero' moments!

Im worried my brain will BSOD when you post photo with the red stripe showing

















Thanks Euro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
That red is perfect! Great work CR









thanks Ducky - cheers


----------



## wildfire99




----------



## Blitz6804

So... you've been awake 25 minutes; got an update for us yet?


----------



## CattleRustler

lol


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
So... you've been awake 25 minutes; got an update for us yet?

Lmao









'Morning CR! The paint is looking spectacular so far! Have you figured out how you are going to paint the white stripe yet? If not might I suggest some _fine line_ masking tape (thin blue 1/4 tape. it makes a less harsh tape line against the paint) then when the stripe is painted a few coats of clear over the whole thing to lessen the tape line and smooth everything out.









Edit: Pic of the said 'fine line' tape (this is the 3m Scotch brand I believe in the pic)








Use that to mark off the stripe, then put some low tack tape (that you have already) over it and paper the case up.







This fine line is thinner (and is vinyl iirc) and thus leaves a less distinguishable tape line when you remove it.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, I was going to use 1" low tack 3m tape, but maybe ill look into the fine line tape


----------



## Blitz6804

I stayed up overnight for an "lol"?! *Goes on a rampage.*

Just kidding; I actually stayed up overnight working on law school work.


----------



## CattleRustler

I can no longer mod on Sunday's, and I did mention during Saturday's update that I wouldnt have one the next day









sorry to disappoint. the good news is I will be able do some stuff of weekday evenings but not right away, soon tho

quote from Day 33 update (saturday) last comment in log

Quote:



cant mod tomr so I will pick up on this on monday evening


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I can no longer mod on Sunday's, and I did mention during Saturday's update that I wouldnt have one the next day









sorry to disappoint. the good news is I will be able do some stuff of weekday evenings but not right away, soon tho

quote from Day 33 update (saturday) last comment in log


Don't worry, mate








Personally this mod log is so amazing, I don't want it to end







.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Don't worry, mate 
Personally this mod log is so amazing, I don't want it to end .


thanks mate


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks, I was going to use 1" low tack 3m tape, but maybe ill look into the fine line tape


You can use the 1" on top of the fine line to 'space the tape out' from the line (and to mask the paper down with). I know how precise you're being with this case and that fine line gives the best, crisp, clean tape line over the paper based masking tapes.


----------



## CattleRustler

Ill look into it, thanks


----------



## Blitz6804

It was a joke, not meant to be taken seriously. I realize that unlike myself, most OCNers have a life. I on the other hand only have books to comfort me. (>_<)


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



It was a joke, not meant to be taken seriously...


I know


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Looking suhhhweeet. I said it before but i'll say it again, man that looks like a lot of work. Glad it is comming along nicely. Painting looks A-ok !


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7*


Looking suhhhweeet. I said it before but i'll say it again, man that looks like a lot of work. Glad it is comming along nicely. Painting looks A-ok !










I may just die when I see the red stripe on the black interior


----------



## DarkNite

Would have been nice if it was BLU









Man that case is sweet I'd love one! :O!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys, Im gonna de-tape in a little while and post some pics


----------



## nategr8ns

Dark nite, I was just playing TF2 with somebody with an avatar similar to yours...
their name was red.
I doubt you're the same person though


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Dark nite, I was just playing TF2 with somebody with an avatar similar to yours...
their name was red.
I doubt you're the same person though










Their name was just "red" ?

Or were they on the red team? I was just playing







Was it Badwater Basin?

If theyre using my avatar they must be from here cos I made it


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 33.5 - Mini Update - Case De-taped*












































had a couple of bleeds in the corners, nothing that cant be fixed with a thin brush and a bottle of Tester's black gloss model paint methinks...


























aside from the bleed-fixing Ill have to do, I dont think it came out too too bad

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Aawa

wow it is looking nice. great job with it!!!


----------



## buck82

Beautiful job on it. Can't wait to see this completed.


----------



## Syrillian

Looks real schweet, CR.

I can't wait to see your creation humming with digital life.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


wow it is looking nice. great job with it!!!


thanks man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *buck82*


Beautiful job on it. Can't wait to see this completed.


thanks, soon I hope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*










Looks real schweet, CR.
I can't wait to see your creation humming with digital life.


Thanks mate, I think shee should look real cool with red glowy kit all jammed up in there so hard, it be cryin'


----------



## Dylan

Looking awesome CR


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Looking awesome CR









thanks mate


----------



## DarkNite

That is insane! Is the top painted? I wanna see how it would look closed! :O So hawt


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
That is insane! Is the top painted? I wanna see how it would look closed! :O So hawt

thanks







Nothing else is painted yet. I have to retape the black trim, but from the outside, seal off all the openings from the inside, then turn it inside down, tape off the white strip area, then paint the main body of the case red


----------



## Manyak




----------



## pjlietz

Wow man, just wow....

That looks great!


----------



## pjlietz

Wow man, just wow....

That looks great!


----------



## repo_man

CR - On the bleeding of the paint, you can just use the spray can black you used.







Get a cup or something and spray a bit of the paint into it, then use a small brush and apply. This way you won't risk noticing a small color differentiation.


----------



## nafljhy

agreed with repo. we wouldn't want that, especially you... its the whole i know its there feeling and it just drives me nuts when i do.


----------



## Arrakqs

This is looking awesome. Sweet work so far, looking foward to see it completed.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


CR - On the bleeding of the paint, you can just use the spray can black you used.







Get a cup or something and spray a bit of the paint into it, then use a small brush and apply. This way you won't risk noticing a small color differentiation.










Good idea, I'd recommend doing that as well.


----------



## EuroFix

Love it!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks everbody








yeah, regarding the paint touch up - I did actually finally remember that trick last night while I was laying in bed







so Ill probably just do that - thanks


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
Their name was just "red" ?

Or were they on the red team? I was just playing







Was it Badwater Basin?

If theyre using my avatar they must be from here cos I made it









I don't think so, it was on the BRBuninstalling server #2









CR, that looks flippin' amazing! Please paint the outside before you fix the bleeds, I want to see it [almost] finished!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

CR, that looks flippin' amazing!
thanks mate









Quote:

Please paint the outside before you fix the bleeds, I want to see it [almost] finished!
lol


----------



## xHassassin

Looks great!








There's some orange peel though, I think. Either that or I'm going blind.


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah there is some slight o-peel in the paint so far, I wasnt used to this brand of paint when I started using it. Its higher build than Krylon so I went a little crazy inadvertently. On the inside, as long as it comes out fairly clean Ill be happy. The outside, if there is any hint of o-peel I will definitely wet sand before clear coating. Currently the inside isnt cleared, and I dont know if I am going to clear it. Any opinions? I am leaning towards "it doesnt really need it" since so much will be hidden by kit


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yeah there is some slight o-peel in the paint so far, I wasnt used to this brand of paint when I started using it. Its higher build than Krylon so I went a little crazy inadvertently. On the inside, as long as it comes out fairly clean Ill be happy. The outside, if there is any hint of o-peel I will definitely wet sand before clear coating. Currently the inside isnt cleared, and I dont know if I am going to clear it. Any opinions? I am leaning towards "it doesnt really need it" since so much will be hidden by kit


I would clear coat it for durability - can't have a beatiful mod like this have scratched paint, eh?. Also coloursanding is your friend when it comes to banishing the orange peel.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


*The Intelligence - Day 33*

all lined up ready for action










Are those OZ Volcanos on your ride? They look like it...









Project crankin' along nicely man...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yeah there is some slight o-peel in the paint so far, I wasnt used to this brand of paint when I started using it. Its higher build than Krylon so I went a little crazy inadvertently. On the inside, as long as it comes out fairly clean Ill be happy. The outside, if there is any hint of o-peel I will definitely wet sand before clear coating. Currently the inside isnt cleared, and I dont know if I am going to clear it. Any opinions? *I am leaning towards "it doesnt really need it" since so much will be hidden by it*


I concure,lol.


----------



## CattleRustler

yep CJ
WannabeOC, volcanos who? That black car aint mine, its the neighbor's
repo, "it" or "kit"? I originally said "kit"


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


WannabeOC, volcanos who? That black car aint mine, its the neighbor's


Ahh gotcha...The rims look like Volcanos, same rims I have on my hoopty...


----------



## pjlietz

I'd do a light clearcoat on the inside just to keep things from getting marked up and stuff.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yep CJ
WannabeOC, volcanos who? That black car aint mine, its the neighbor's
repo, "it" or "kit"? I originally said "kit"










I ninja'd it for you


----------



## CattleRustler

lol


----------



## nategr8ns

"Put [photo] dispensar heeyar!"
English: Needs more pictures







.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, no pics or updates today, but I did get my new shop light delivered today so tomr i will pick up bulbs and a couple other things atthe hw store. Also my goodies box from perf pcs should be here tomr









ill have some pics of new shop liights, and some kit toys, if nothing else tomr









Oh btw I opted for clieling mounted 2 x 48" fluorescent lighting. I found a good one that didnt need ac wiring (has 5' extension cord and pull switch) which is perfect for the spot it will be in. So now I will be able to take the drop light mobile, when I am by the door paintng and need more light, and no more stupid flash firing in the pics atthe main work table. Gonna jam a pair of bright 32 watt T8's in this thing and light that mofo up


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

WOOT ! Your post above is the 1000th post in your log. It's a milestone lol. Happy modding tommorow.

EDIT: Im the 1001st post, CR's post above was # 1000.


----------



## Blitz6804

1001st, but hey, who's counting.

Happy modding tomorrow CattleRustler, I hope you'll find that you've shone a little light on the subject.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys


----------



## SmasherBasher

CR, Need a favor bud. Can you tell me what U chanel you got from Mcmaster? I'm trying to look it up but don't know which one to pick.


----------



## CattleRustler

do you mean the fat one I used on the blowhole on Jessie's Gumdrop? That one was a rounded over Neoprene (non-marking) with the inner width of 1/8"

Only other channel Ive used is the stuff Bill stocks at mnpctech.com, I forget the dimensions but its also a neoprene, squared over, with an innder width of like 1/16 or 3/32, I forget

let me know which one you mean and Ill look up the specs


----------



## Nyne7lac

no new updates CR?


----------



## CattleRustler

sorry, not yet, got stuck having to work on some stuff for work when I got home. The goodies arrived from perf pcs, and I stopped at the hw store and got the stuff I needed to hang the new lights but wouldnt you know they were out of stock on the t8 bulbs I needed







He had the t12's but the t8's are more efficient, longer lasting, and brighter so I want those.

Ill try home depot this evening on my way home.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I actually got creative and don't think I'll be needing any neorprene channel. I just basically wanted to make sure that 1/8" is the proper size.


----------



## Ducky

Hey CR, how thin is the u-channel at mnpctech? I mean the outer dimension. I want to put it around my window edges to clean it up but I'm concerned it will be too thick and will push the acrylic panel back.


----------



## SmasherBasher

IMO, you shouldnt have much if any of a problem.
CR sorry to jack the thread, but I'm gonna post a video of Bill Owen himself doing a window mod with his U channel.


----------



## CattleRustler

no problem, I dont have the dimensions off hand, I think he has them on his site

the 1/8" was for a case BEZEL which is thick plastic, as opposed to case sheet metal. Dont get 1/8" for case sheet metal it will be way to loose


----------



## wastedtime

I read the thread backwards and saw over 70 posts of "Its looks awesome CR" till I reached post #936.

And this is what I have to say

*It looks awesome CR *


----------



## CattleRustler

rofl, do you always read threads backwards









either way, thanks Wasted


----------



## wastedtime

ha ha.. yes I read them backwards









But that does not work for Syrillian's threads... I would spend an entire day reading his threads If I didnt use the update list on the first page.


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 34*

new shop lamp, top is simulated diamond plate








went to home depot and got a 10 pack of T8's, and compared them against regular T12's, the T8's win







a bit bluer but way brighter, and 8 watts less per each








formulated a set of cieling mounts for sheet rock








plunged a phillips head thru then ground out with a flat head

















used pliers to delink the chains to 3 links each side, to allow 5" hang (3" is code)








theres the mounts all ready for the lamp








bladdau








closed the door and snapped some pics, no flash going off - teh woot!








theres the clear coated handle from last week. it was forgotten under a bag in a contraption








used the contraption for the handle backplate, we'll come back to this guy








Goodies!

Gemini II S, a Silenex 120 red led fan for it, another 60mm red led fan for case (1 got stolen by NB cooler), a tube of AS5, a red IDE cable for the dvd, a eps psu extension, and the heling hands man (wink)


























bright light!
hahaha








decided to get busy on the black acrylic (I know somewhere Syrillian's ears just perked up)








2x2 black cast acrylic, 1/8"








scored it a few times








SNAP!

















began cutting out the switch face plate and the trim piece for it


























busted a blade along the way. I was milking this blad for all it was worth. it was bound to happen. no worries, replaced it and kept going








tucked the scroll saw back into its nook (castor frame I made for it is really a nice thing)








test fitted the inner part








these guys will get more work tomr








RED, she said, all I see is RED!
Thats the handle back plate getting the treatment, first coat








after three coats I put her to bed under a bag and of course forgot the pic. did a papparazzi on her ass...








rusto clear for the mobo pan








now that my drop light is free to roam I mad use of it by the door as light was fading








I cleared my test piece earlier and it turned a ghastly white within 20 mins. I have seen this before on pieces that haven had enuf time to set but this piece was painted a week ago so I am assuming the clear will clear itself. so I proceeded to prep to clear the mobo pan (big risk)








not sure why I took this pic








anyway, cleared the mobo pan and it also started to turn white. I am hoping by tomr the clear is clear. If not (by end of tomr) I will sand the mobo pan (light scuff 400), hit it with a coat of red. let it dry 48 hours, then reclear it with Krylon.

Thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## repo_man

Looking awesome my man! The clear will clear up as it dries. All the rattle can clears I've ever seen turn milky like that. No worries


----------



## SmasherBasher

Any difference in letting it sit for 48 hrs vs the way I've been clearing (5 min after color coat begin clear then 2 mins between coats)?
Here is how my mobo tray came out 








I cannot wait to see the culmination of all your hard work. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Ducky

You always taunt and tease us with not showing the case







Great work CR, that looks to be a rather good scroll saw too. Where did you grab it from and for how much?


----------



## nategr8ns

amazing work, this is coming together very nicely








btw, TF2 is pretty much the only game I play now, rivaled only by Diablo II. I also play a tad of Audiosurf







.

If it's not too much of an imposition, can I have your steam name?


----------



## Syrillian

Woot! CR!

Gettin' da shawp togedda!

Man, that space you have makes me quite wishful for a garage.... you see... I store tools in my oven...









Keep the updates rollin' Modder-Man.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Looking awesome my man! The clear will clear up as it dries. All the rattle can clears I've ever seen turn milky like that. No worries










Except for Krylon, no rattle, as long as you wait 24-48 hours it doesnt go milky, but thatnks, Ill keep my fingers crossed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Any difference in letting it sit for 48 hrs vs the way I've been clearing (5 min after color coat begin clear then 2 mins between coats)?
Here is how my mobo tray came out 








I cannot wait to see the culmination of all your hard work. This is one of my favorites.


I have speed painted the clear step also and had no issue on chrome and steel, with alu I saw it milk up. Thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


You always taunt and tease us with not showing the case







Great work CR, that looks to be a rather good scroll saw too. Where did you grab it from and for how much?










its a Hitachi, from Lowe's, 160 new

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


amazing work, this is coming together very nicely








btw, TF2 is pretty much the only game I play now, rivaled only by Diablo II. I also play a tad of Audiosurf







.

If it's not too much of an imposition, can I have your steam name?


same as this nick on OCN









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Woot! CR!
Gettin' da shawp togedda!
Man, that space you have makes me quite wishful for a garage.... you see... I store tools in my oven...








Keep the updates rollin' Modder-Man.










cheers mate







sorry about tools in the oven. why not come over and vacation here for a week or two. You can crash here and use my shop. We could come up with a sick compilation mod to slaughter the masses


----------



## SmasherBasher

Oh ok. Must be something with the alumi then. Although if you remember, mine milked up slightly yesterday when I test painted my HDD cage. Dried perfectly clear though so I think you should be fine.


----------



## pjlietz

Coming along nice, to bad about the issues with the clear though. Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## wastedtime

Paint issues







. 
Nevermind the small problems. Keep chugging


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers gents


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 35 - Acrylic Work*

I decided to knock out the pain-staking task of marking off and cutting out all the necessary voids in the case switch panel, made from black cast acrylic, 1/8". Lined up all the toys








The hole for the game switches is 1", but with the washers and bezel etc its close to 1 3/8", or thereabouts, I was about to cut out a template when I spotted my current dremel disk. Put it in the calipers for a quick check and what the hell do you know... 1 3/8"!!







Perfect!








used the disk to center the game switches, and began marking off for the green and red toggles








thats everything marked off








laid out the switches to see what it looked like








marked off for pilot holes








clamped








drilled out pilots for the holesaw and scroll saw cuts, and drilled out 9/64" for the screws that will hold tabs, that will keep this puppy secure, and also cut out two 1/8" holes for the pwr and hdd led's above the rollers section








first time hole sawing acrylic, was a bit nervous as I prepared my tools








clamped...








went slow slow with no downward pressure, patience paid off in clean ass cuts

















threaded the first toggle switch pilot on the scroll saw








first cut out, did two more, and then the roller panel area








after a round of filing...








turns out the bottom opening for the rollers in the pic above was cut 1/8" to short in height, but luckily there is enough play between the top of it and the led holes that I can just add to the opening cut. The led holes will no longer be centered but w/e









thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## SmasherBasher

Wow. Syrillian and CD got nothing on you.


----------



## nategr8ns

EPIC!
I can't wait to see that panel lit up.


----------



## repo_man

CR - That looks really great! Those big buttons are so cool looking,lol.


----------



## Dylan

Those are going to look awesome.









Keep up the good work.


----------



## wastedtime

This panel looks awesome. I could have missed this. But is there a reason you put both red switches together rather than spacing them at equal intervals ?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

How on earth did I miss this?!?

Absolutely great work, and dedication to quality.


----------



## Slider46

Great work on the switch panel!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Wow. Syrillian and CD got nothing on you.

















easy now mate, youre talking about the masters, I'm still coming along







Thanks for the vote of confidence









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
EPIC!
I can't wait to see that panel lit up.









thanks Nate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
CR - That looks really great! Those big buttons are so cool looking,lol.









cheers Repo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Those are going to look awesome.








Keep up the good work.

















thanks Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
This panel looks awesome. I could have missed this. But is there a reason you put both red switches together rather than spacing them at equal intervals ?

look at the first post in the thread (reference pic), its how they are on the Intelligence case in the game









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
How on earth did I miss this?!?
Absolutely great work, and dedication to quality.









Thanks mate. Its been around for 3 months now, welcome aboard


----------



## repo_man

I just wanted to let you know CR that thanks to this build (and some help/egging on by Girface) I tried out TF2 for the first time just now on a 2day trial. It is a fun game I admit!


----------



## nafljhy

wooo CR has his roll on! its turning out great mate!









and nice repo, definitely a adrenaline pumping game


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
This panel looks awesome. I could have missed this. But is there a reason you put both red switches together rather than spacing them at equal intervals ?

The model (the intelligence from the game Team Fortress 2) has it spaced like the way CR is doing it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I just wanted to let you know CR that thanks to this build (and some help/egging on by Girface) I tried out TF2 for the first time just now on a 2day trial. It is a fun game I admit!









Be sure to try out all of the classes! And the spy is probably the hardest to play (my favorite class at the moment because of it too







)


----------



## pjlietz

Man that's turning out great, nice cuts! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


look at the first post in the thread (reference pic), its how they are on the Intelligence case in the game










That's attention to detail.


----------



## Tator Tot

CattleRustler you are the man. And I still wish I had this case just to say I did.

Either way, excellent work, good attention to detail with the switches, and once again. Spectacular Mod.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I just wanted to let you know CR that thanks to this build (and some help/egging on by Girface) I tried out TF2 for the first time just now on a 2day trial. It is a fun game I admit!









hella-fun







its an amazing well done game, not sure it was worth the 6 year wait from when TFC was out, but I wouldnt change a thing about it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
wooo CR has his roll on! its turning out great mate!







...

Thanks man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Man that's turning out great, nice cuts! Can't wait to see more.

Thanks PJ









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
That's attention to detail.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
CattleRustler you are the man. And I still wish I had this case just to say I did.
Either way, excellent work, good attention to detail with the switches, and once again. Spectacular Mod.

Thanks tator







I have to devise a way to mass produce these and sell them, and not get sued by Valve


----------



## wildfire99

Give meh MO!


----------



## WBaS

OoooO Pretty switches...









I wish I had a garage too







Somehow it doesn't surprise me that Syrillian stores tools in his oven lol.


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 35.5 - mini update*

was in the mood and had some energy left to do some modding this evening so I did a few quick odds and ends that needed doing...

If you recall, I mentioned I cut this opening too short when I cut it originally, so I marked off the are that needed to go and threw it on the scroll saw
























this piece is going to become the trim piece for the switch panel. The other day I used a file to rough-round the corners, so today I did a little sanding with 400 to start smoothing it out. I have to get some higher grits to give it a decent finish. I have to do that before I cut its center away, leaving a 1/4" trim piece ( basically shaped like this []) with very little structural integrity.








needed to trim away some of the rear vent trim. you might remember the attempt at an elaborate jig from a while back, this time I said screw it and just went commando, er I mean, free-hand








not too bad but a little ugly








first round of rough filing made it look better.








I will file it some more, then sand it all down, then bond the ring closed. Once thats done I will have to cut away various bits to make way for a couple items on the back of the case that encroach the ring face (ie the power connector, the lid trim, etc) If it turns into phail I will simply trim off the ring altogether and just have a straight tube, the only problem then will be how to mount it to the case. I dont wan to have to permanently bond this to the case. Its still a work in progress I guess

Anyway, thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Ducky

You guys are all so pro with acrylic.. I gotta find a place near here that has acrylic and then I will step up to it in my next case mod as well


----------



## CattleRustler

heh, I'm no pro with acrylic but I am learning as I go. You can learn a lot about acryllic by reading the threads of the masters, like Syrillian and CyberDruid, and Tribal Overkill. Those dudes are pros


----------



## repo_man

Looks good for a beginner CR! I'm anxiously awaiting pics of the finished front button panel.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks repo.

anyone know whats a good grit to sand with to get the edges "clear", or does it require that rouge stuff also?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks repo.

anyone know whats a good grit to sand with to get the edges "clear", or does it require that rouge stuff also?

~600-800grit and the rouge IIRC. The rouge/polish will give it the shine, otherwise it remains 'milky' AFAIK.









Have you checked Syr's acrylic guide?


----------



## CattleRustler

I was going there next, figured I'd ask here in case Syr passed thru


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, CR!

Well-done on the free-hand cutting.

I recall the jig you made, and in all fairness to you it was an excellent idea... just sometimes those little things escape us until it is too late.... I am all to familiar with this.









Never-the-less, the free-hand cuts look good. I dunno about you, but I get real nervous-like when my fingers are mere cm's (sometimes mm's) from sharp-fast-spinning-things.

As for sanding and polishing:

After a cut I use 220 or 240 sandpaper to clean the edge. Then, I move through 320, 400, and 800 to get a flat-matte surface. Then I polish with a muslin wheel attached to a drill and red-rouge.

If you wanted to do it all by hand, then 1200-1500 (2100 if you wanna see glass-like results) will bring the edge to a very nice sheen and hue.

Finishing with plastic-polishing compound will really shine the Ladies on.









Mod on, Brother!


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks Syrillian







I have all the grits except for 800. I will pick some up. Can I use the little red brick of stuff that came with the dremel, and one of its soft polishing wheels? I think its the same stuff. Also, do you see when its shiny or do you polish for a certain amount of time, then clean it off to see?


----------



## Ducky

Definitely paying attention here for when I get into the acrylic







Just popped in to grab more sandpaper


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Thanks Syrillian







I have all the grits except for 800. I will pick some up. Can I use the little red brick of stuff that came with the dremel, and one of its soft polishing wheels? I think its the same stuff. Also, do you see when its shiny or do you polish for a certain amount of time, then clean it off to see?











you might be able to skip over the 800 grit and go to 1000(ish), the only downside is that the lapping will take longer.

I have found that the small wheels for the Dremel work, but they shred really quickly, and over large surface areas they take a long time and the polish is oftentimes not uniform.

I generally use those small Dremel pads for corners, nooks and crannies that the larger attachments have difficulty getting into.

The one in the middle (#65-2721).

Sears sells a set for about US$5.00 or thereabouts.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, I am only polishing the cut edges, not whole sheets (the one pic'd where I rounded the corners) so the dremel should be ok I think. Ill try. But what I wanted to know was do you see the "clearing effect" while rouge-ing, or do you stop, wipe off, and check?


----------



## Syrillian

Ah... I see what you meant.

The clarity becomes increasingly visible without rubbing away; the amount of rouge that is applied to the pad is minimal.

I would recommend wiping away the edges to ensure that the details are not missed prior to calling the piece, "done".

I try to do the final polish in direct sunlight so that any flaws will be readily apparent.


----------



## CattleRustler

great, thanks mate








+rep


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 36*

The hw store only had 600 grit so I polished the piece that will become the switch-plate trim with it. I was going to rouge it from there but then I realized I needed to cut it out so rouging it would be silly since the finished sides will be sliding along a block of wood, so I decided to cut it out first, then I will rouge it another day








drilled pilots








ready for cut out








Heavy: Oooooo,ahhhhhhhh...








...cry some more, ooooooh ahhhhhh....








...I like this doctor (sandwich) nom nom nom








tada








it needs filing and sanding but it came out ok








remember when I cleared the mobo pan that I painted? remember when I had reservations about it going milky white and not clearing up? It went milky white and never cleared up







so a sanding and repaint was in order (I just love doing work twice, dont you?) light sand with 400

















after 3 coats re-spray

















now I decided to test Krylon clear instead of &%!!f$$ Painters Touch (rusto). Thats the center hinge I painted a couple weeks ago








theres my honey...








blam








no milkyness, just gloss sex teh








since I was swimming in fumes, I decided to knock out the red bleed on the trim, if you recall...


























assembled the weapons. sprayed some paint in the cup and carefully used the brush to mask the bleeds...












































bleeds-be-gone









thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nafljhy

poof! they disappeared! CR has some crazy magic!














its looking so good. need more intelligence!


----------



## wastedtime

The trim is perfect . Great work .


----------



## EuroFix

Ahhh another 'Intelligence' fix - thanks CR









Nice recovery work on the trim.


----------



## repo_man

Hrm, I'd like to know what made the clear do that to ya CR. I've never had it happen (and I usually just grab the cheapest no-name clear i can find














) Looks good with the save though! And the touch-up - crisp and sexy!


----------



## Ducky

Great job so far, sorry to hear about the trim though







I guess that's why we always gotta test paint! You inspired me to triple check my work


----------



## Syrillian

Well done CR.









"poof!" those runs were eliminated cleanly.

Yeah... this is gonna be schweet.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
poof! they disappeared! CR has some crazy magic!














its looking so good. need more intelligence!

















cheers naf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
The trim is perfect . Great work .









thanks wasted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EuroFix* 
Ahhh another 'Intelligence' fix - thanks CR








Nice recovery work on the trim.

thanks Euro, too bad it needed recovery but oh well









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Hrm, I'd like to know what made the clear do that to ya CR. I've never had it happen (and I usually just grab the cheapest no-name clear i can find














) Looks good with the save though! And the touch-up - crisp and sexy!









thanks, yeah me too. Maybe an inconsistency between the older Painters Touch Rusto clear and the newer Universal







Anyway I think Ill stick with the Krylon clear from now on









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Great job so far, sorry to hear about the trim though







I guess that's why we always gotta test paint! You inspired me to triple check my work

















Thanks, no worries, its fixed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Well done CR.








"poof!" those runs were eliminated cleanly.
Yeah... this is gonna be schweet.









Thanks Syr. Next update should have some silky smooth rouged acrylic action (probably not until sunday night or monday)


----------



## Dylan

Paint looks great CR, trim cleaned up perfectly, good idea with the brush


----------



## pjlietz

Looking mighty fine CR!


----------



## Ducky

Whoops, I meant sorry about the clear coat







My mind is in a million places.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Paint looks great CR, trim cleaned up perfectly, good idea with the brush










Thanks. I can't take credit on that brush idea though, we can thank Mr. Repo









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looking mighty fine CR!


Thanks PJ









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Whoops, I meant sorry about the clear coat







My mind is in a million places.


ah ok, now I get it


----------



## repo_man




----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## CattleRustler

Question...

I was just looking at this picture:









what do you guys think of doing all the fans without any mesh or anything just wide open like that? I could paint the inner circles red to match the case.

any thoughts/ideas?


----------



## Arakasi

Well we all know the reprocussions of no mesh on intake, we get lots o dust.
I would not advise it. However on the exhaust, it is not an issue and having no mesh will increase airflow and reduce static pressure. Go for it on exhaust.


----------



## Indignity

Since you have the scroll saw, why not get some material & make your own fan guards out of whatever you can get your hands on?

#1. Keeps fingers safe
#2. Adds to your own personal touch to the mod


----------



## repo_man

I've already stated you should go 'naked' on the fans. The inner circle being red would be a nice touch as well. I think it will look great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
Well we all know the reprocussions of no mesh on intake, we get lots o dust.
I would not advise it. However on the exhaust, it is not an issue and having no mesh will increase airflow and reduce static pressure. Go for it on exhaust.









Dust depends on the house and location of the PC. I don't have any mesh/grills on any of 6 case fans on my Phoenix case and it doesn't get excessively dusty at all. It's on my desk off the floor and the place is regularly vacuumed.


----------



## nategr8ns

Looks great. That is the clear coat I've used on my mouse and my mom's car key (the unlock/trunk release part, not the actual key).

about the fans: I would do a very simple grill of some sort, just to cover up the middle part and the arms supporting it. If you ever want to know the electrical specifications on the fan you're screwed if you paint over it.


----------



## thunder12

why isnt it finshed?????

jokes


----------



## Blitz6804

People who know my say that running fans without grills is a bad idea. Filters are another matter. Yes, it is nice to have fan filters to keep dust at a minimum, but in my opinion, unless your fans are at the end of a deep recess, you really should have a grill for safety. Even if it is just a plain wire grill. (Yes, I realize those are too big, just showing for illustration.)


----------



## Syrillian

Personally I don't use grills (very often), but I also do not have to worry about little fingers, or domestic animals getting hurt by the fans.

I do like to use some type of filtration on intakes, but oftentimes I will forgo those as well.

Dust does accumulate faster, but I clean my cases once a week.


----------



## Blitz6804

Little fingers? I am talking about mine! I do not know about the rest of you, but my finger tips have a fondness for finding fast-moving fans.


----------



## thunder12

tbh, would 120mm fans really be that dangerous to touch, wouldnt it just stop the fan spinning briefly?


----------



## Blitz6804

Depends on the manufacturer. Some fans will break. Others, like my Thermaltakes, will take a chunk out of your finger and start spinning again.

With 60mm I guess the risk is less, but still present.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thunder12*


tbh, would 120mm fans really be that dangerous to touch, wouldnt it just stop the fan spinning briefly?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Depends on the manufacturer. Some fans will break. *Others, like my Thermaltakes, will take a chunk out of your finger and start spinning again.*

With 60mm I guess the risk is less, but still present.


T.R.U.T.H.

...happened to me.

*blushes as peeps laugh 'cause I don't use grills and then I get cut*

The Delta fans are comparable to a blender....


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thunder12*


tbh, would 120mm fans really be that dangerous to touch, wouldnt it just stop the fan spinning briefly?


I think Panaflos could take your arm off if you could get it in there.

I won't talk about what they can do to ponytails


----------



## thunder12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


T.R.U.T.H.

...happened to me.

*blushes as peeps laugh 'cause I don't use grills and then I get cut*

The Delta fans are comparable to a blender....










ew, imagine the antec 900 "big boy(think its called that)" at a squilion rpm


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


T.R.U.T.H.

...happened to me.

*blushes as peeps laugh 'cause I don't use grills and then I get cut*

The Delta fans are comparable to a blender....










Tell me about it. I got barely grazed by my delta, and it was comparable to completely sticking my finger thru the stock tuniq fan (broke two blades on the tuniq fan).


----------



## CattleRustler

I appreciate the input so far guys, thanks.
due to the fact that there is an issue with the case lip, and due to the fact that regardless of what style grille I use, nothing will fit the theme since the real case has no fan holes, and due to the fact that no fan grille reduces dust unless it is filtered, which it wouldnt be anyway, I am leaning (havent fully decided) but I am leaning towards "naked" with the center circles painted red. I can write down the electrical specs before I do anything, so I have it recorded









keep the input coming, thanks


----------



## Ducky

Are those LED fans? If you put a honeycomb mesh or something over it from the inside, it may save your fingers and still look great. Just tack on the mesh and then paint it like it were part of the case


----------



## CattleRustler

that was the original plan, and yes they are led, but I just about stuffed with this grill business, and I am liking the idea of the big red "dots".








...


----------



## Ducky

I think the dots would look great, but after my experience with open fans (







), I know that some mesh is always a good idea. Though if they are only 60mm, I think you will be fine.


----------



## thunder12

tbh i think having grills on it will fit the theme quite nicely.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Perhaps you could JB weld a piece of Aluminum to the center of the fan, make it look like a floating fan grill.

Perhaps something like










Or this


----------



## sizeak

Yeah i think grills would be smart to, fans hurt bad dude. Its not a good pain either...bad bad fans lol


----------



## CattleRustler

I wont risk putting the fans out of balance with custom shapes mounted to the actual fan, nice idea tho. No children will be around this case so the whole issue of "fingers" is moot in my mind. I appreciate the concern tho


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I wont risk putting the fans out of balance with custom shapes mounted to the actual fan, nice idea tho. No children will be around this case so the whole issue of "fingers" is moot in my mind. I appreciate the concern tho










I think he means mounting it to the circle bit where the sticker is...but that would only work for intakes.


----------



## CattleRustler

oh right, only one side exposes the free-spinning part, i c what yalls mean now


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


oh right, only one side exposes the free-spinning part, i c what yalls mean now











It's actually a neat idea. The TF 2 would look great if you did it


----------



## EuroFix

I'd say if you want to play it safe then go naked fans first and see how it works out. This approach leaves you some margin for further modification if you decide you don't like the outcome of the 'naked' solution.

After all, it is easier to 'mod' than 'un-mod'


----------



## CattleRustler

truer words never spoken
Thanks Euro (and everyone)


----------



## repo_man

I say go naked on the intakes, but that "TF" and "2" on the exhaust fans frame would look _really_ awesome IMO. A nice little touch for the case to me.


----------



## wildfire99

you should figure out a way to do the fan guard out of black acrylic *_*


----------



## nafljhy

hmm.. i would say naked too but i was also thinking of fan guards similar to what fins- did in his Qoob worklog. i think that would work great here.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


T.R.U.T.H.

...happened to me.

*blushes as peeps laugh 'cause I don't use grills and then I get cut*

The Delta fans are comparable to a blender....










I lost half a fingernail to a san ace. Your not the only one.

Crazy thing is: the fan is fine, my fingernail and my pride on the other hand..........


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Are those LED fans? If you put a honeycomb mesh or something over it from the inside, it may save your fingers and still look great. Just tack on the mesh and then paint it like it were part of the case










Gets my vote. I think that would be teh sex


----------



## Syrillian

NAKED!









Or perhaps CD will have that mesh; it would probably be one of the most non-restrictive solutions (guessin').


----------



## xlastshotx

Wow, I haven't been to this thread for awhile. You sure have done a lot! It looks really cool, I can't wait to see what this looks like when its finished!


----------



## Aawa

moar pictures!!!!! j/k

Everytime i view this thread I am amazed with the work that you have done. Great job so far and definetly looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
NAKED!








Or perhaps CD will have that mesh; it would probably be one of the most non-restrictive solutions (guessin').

Thanks to everyone for their input - I think I am going naked, with the red dots painted, that will cut down on the amount of work needed, and I prefer the look compared to my original plan of a mesh, tbh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Wow, I haven't been to this thread for awhile. You sure have done a lot! It looks really cool, I can't wait to see what this looks like when its finished!









thanks, and thanks for popping back in









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
moar pictures!!!!! j/k
Everytime i view this thread I am amazed with the work that you have done. Great job so far and definetly looking forward to seeing the final product.

Thanks









the project is in the home stretch now. tbh I would have been finished already but a few weeks ago my weekends experienced a "change" in the amount of time I can devote to modding (which was only weekends to begin with). So there has been a net loss to time available. If you recall, this past weekend only had a one update instead of 3









I had intended to try and do stuff on weeknights to make up for it, but we are so swamped right now at work, when I get home I am wiped out mentally and even tho I am "in the mood" I cant budge from my desk to get stuff done. I am fighting that and hope to get some more paint/prime tasks done during this week (before friday & saturday worklogs).

Anyone know where I can get original formula QuikSteel, either online or walk-in retail (usa) ? I need that stuff to fix one of the case latch brackets. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ducky

I'm gonna have to stall on my completion then if I want to have a shot in hell of getting the mod of the month award hehe..

'What? I don't have to wait 48 hours in between coats? Says who? Lies!'


----------



## CattleRustler

heh


----------



## Dragoon

This is one *epic* case









Keep up the awesome work CR!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I'm gonna have to stall on my completion then if I want to have a shot in hell of getting the mod of the month award hehe..

'What? I don't have to wait 48 hours in between coats? Says who? Lies!'


Either that or hurry it up lol


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Either that or hurry it up lol

Seems like a viable option now that I have most of my materials







I'll work towards that.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Seems like a viable option now that I have most of my materials







I'll work towards that.

Dont do that. Take your time and do the best you can


----------



## voice

This is brilliant.

Subscribed.


----------



## Ducky

I would never rush my case just to avoid the undeniable win of CR







it's just that things may fly over the next few days now that I have nearly everything I need for completion.

Not to hijack this thread though


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
This is one *epic* case








Keep up the awesome work CR!

















cheers mate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *voice* 
This is brilliant.
Subscribed.

thanks, it'll all be coming together soon









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I would never rush my case just to avoid the undeniable win of CR







it's just that things may fly over the next few days now that I have nearly everything I need for completion.
Not to hijack this thread though









no worries - rock on with your mod


----------



## Ihatethedukes

If you ever sell this case... (or make another) I will buy it. LOL

...even if I have to sell a kidney. (no really, i'm serious)


----------



## sizeak

how much for the kidney? lols


----------



## CattleRustler

haha, you guys are sick









...yeah, how much for the kidney?


----------



## Ducky

Hehe, we shouldn't joke about it, it's a serious matter to someone in the world.


----------



## CattleRustler

I was just trying to guage case price


----------



## Ducky

Most people will pay an arm and a leg for it!
Whoops


----------



## sizeak

Now where did I put that bone saw...


----------



## CattleRustler

haha.


----------



## Warfarin88

I think I might pay the "going rate" just to see it all assembled at this point.









Then again I always was the impatient sort.









Carry on CR, carry on!


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks Warf, I hope to prime the upper half of the case this evening when I get home. I plan to have as much of the paint done as I can by end of saturday since these next few days will still be warm enough to paint. Then Ill need to get the clear coats on asap after that. Its getting to the point that its going to be too cold to keep painting in my garage with the door open. The other remaining stuff that is non-paint related will be fine going forward over next couple weeks. The only remaining thing that is bugging me is the vent system for the psu which part of it needs to be done and tested before I can paint the outside of the lower half of the case, so I need to fit that in these next few days as well


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Almost to the point of "as much as you want". But not quite, of course. I see a lot of these 'normal' modded cases with a ton of w/c gear going for $300-400. I wouldn't be too aghast looking at similar prices with just the DVD drive in it.

EDIT: FYI, I've some money sitting in my PP account right now, LOL.


----------



## Blitz6804

In the Philippines, where organ sales are legal, a kidney is worth around $6500 last year. The black market could set you back as much as $85,000. (source)


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
In the Philippines, where organ sales are legal, a kidney is worth around $6500 last year. The black market could set you back as much as $85,000. (source)










... back on topic ... Nice job CR can't wait to see the finale.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol thanks Sparhawk


----------



## CattleRustler

...update in progress, just primed the inside top half of the case (and most of the outter sides) just need to wait 45 mins or so before I can flip it and finish the outter sides and topmost portion

exciting


----------



## Dylan

*waits*


----------



## DarkNite

How about the TF2 logo as a fan guard? Would look sweet.


----------



## CattleRustler

sweet idea, no clean way to mount, fan holes just primed, game over









update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 36.5 - mini update - more priming

here's the top half of the case getting ready for prime. I ripped off the grills, filed off the jb-weld tackings, blew out the case, cleaned with IA91%








first mist coat of primer








after 4 coats all inside and down along the sides, and the trim (I left the old rubber gasget in the trim, to be removed after painting is all done. I have a new one to glue in there







)








after letting the case sit for an hour I was able to flip it over and finish the priming. theres the unprimed bit ready to go








4 even coats later...

















more soon
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip*


----------



## LiquidForce

this is amazing... keep up the good work


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
this is amazing... keep up the good work


cheers mate


----------



## Dylan

Looking Great CR.


----------



## nafljhy

*jumps up and down* oooh ooh ooh!!! an update! such skill with the paint and the cuts....







glad to see it coming together CR! hope things are getting better too! do take care!


----------



## Ducky

I nearly pissed myself at how great this is shaping up to be


----------



## nategr8ns

primer means paint soon!
YES!
oh btw CR you may appreciate this: I'm working on a "Still alive" song using tf2 samples









bonk bonk bonk bonk bonk


----------



## pjlietz

That primer job looks perfect man! Looking really nice CR. This is coming along very nice, looks like your on track to be done in a week or two!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Looking Great CR.










thanks Dylan









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


*jumps up and down* oooh ooh ooh!!! an update! such skill with the paint and the cuts....







glad to see it coming together CR! hope things are getting better too! do take care!


haha, thanks








and thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I nearly pissed myself at how great this is shaping up to be


































Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


primer means paint soon!
YES! oh btw CR you may appreciate this: I'm working on a "Still alive" song using tf2 samples








bonk bonk bonk bonk bonk










yep paint very soon







cant wait to hear your song

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


That primer job looks perfect man! Looking really nice CR. This is coming along very nice, looks like your on track to be done in a week or two!


thanks PJ. yep hopefully within a week or two. I want to get all the paint done by the end of this weekend (prays for no wet sanding needed)


----------



## masbuskado




----------



## Manyak

dude, how are your priming the case on your workbench without spraying all over the place?









its like magic


----------



## Syrillian

sooooo close to final paint!


----------



## WBaS

Looking good CR! What do you plan on doing with this case once it is completed?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masbuskado*






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


dude, how are your priming the case on your workbench without spraying all over the place?








its like magic










lol, the magic is actually priming by the door, taking pics on the bench. see? magic!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


















sooooo close to final paint!


















very close









Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Looking good CR! What do you plan on doing with this case once it is completed?


thats actually a secret at the moment, but it will be revealed when the time comes. stay tuned for that







And thats not malarkey, the plan for it, when it was done, was decided a long while ago - youll see as we go foward. Thanks for asking mate


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 37*

If I am ever gonna get the exhaust vent done, the first step is to close the ring. Prepared it in a hose clamp and mixed some JBweld








globbed it in, and screwed the hose clamp shut








used blue tape so that when the jb dries it sticks to the tape (which can be peeled and sanded easily) instead of the metal clamp
















spent about an hour filing and sinding down the inside of this cut








after filing, and 400, and 600
I think both edges are ready for rouge (may the gods of Syrillian be with me in my acrylic endeavours - they have thus far







)








was figuring out how to make perfect circles to mask the fans for painting when I looked around and came across this cap. Its from a baby carrot juice thing from Trader Joe's, it was the perfect size...

















but since I didnt have an exacto knife, it wasnt going to work
















holesaw to the rescue! stacked some playing cards and clamped them








brrrrrrrrrrrrssshhhhhhssshshshhsttstststshshshhhhs hshshsss!
done
















6 perfect masks for me fans








me fans








me fans taped








me fans start le' mask








wooo
















somewhere between two and four coats of primer I snapped this pic








each prime coat was separated by 1-2 minutes, after 4th coat I waited 10-15 minutes








4 coats red, baby








each coat sep'd by 2-3 minutes (unlike Krylon, 1 min between color coats)(no problem, rusto universal is better coverage and spray at any angle CANNOT be beat







)








same 4 coats diff angle pic








more tomr
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*










thats actually a secret at the moment, but it will be revealed when the time comes. stay tuned for that







And thats not malarkey, the plan for it, when it was done, was decided a long while ago - youll see as we go foward. Thanks for asking mate










Darn! The suspense! Can't wait mate.


----------



## nategr8ns

w00t! damn I wish we had trader joe's in maine







.

Can't wait to see those fans in the case








So with that carrot cap, you're going to be painting the blades a different color? I think I missed something yet again.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Darn! The suspense! Can't wait mate.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


w00t! damn I wish we had trader joe's in maine







.
Can't wait to see those fans in the case








So with that carrot cap, you're going to be painting the blades a different color? I think I missed something yet again.


nope, naked with red dots


----------



## Norman Bum

Dude, this is freaking awesome, great idea!

I'm really looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## pjlietz

Nice idea on the fans CR! Those are going to look killer!


----------



## Dragoon

Whoa, fantastic idea to paint the fans central section!


----------



## Manyak

Now that's what I call bad luck. 6 cards - 2 pair.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol

thanks guys


----------



## Aawa

at least we know the cards were used since they aren't in sequence. I was gonna shed a tear for them if the card never experienced being held for some poker.


----------



## APEXnow

Hey Cattle, I've been following and saw the last log, but I recall you wanting me to comment on something regarding the case? Let me know what the query was matey.

Paul.


----------



## CattleRustler

a little late there bud


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 38 - Tabs, Tubes, Clears, Paints - Let there be white!*

Hit a different hw store that had clear coat and an exacto knife








looking around the shop, deciding what needed doing (besides the obvious - everything) I spied the black acrylic scraps that I intended to use for the switch faceplate tabs, which hold the faceplate in. Decided to cut those out and be done with the faceplate work altogether, minus the rouging

marked off








drilled holes before cutting tabs incase a "snap" was going to occur








no "snap", luckily. filed the edges and rounded off the corners. not concerned that they are not perfectly symetrical, they are hidden when assembled








the exhaust vent from yesterday, declamped it...








nice








test fit for subsequent cutting, marked off with tape








got rough cuts nearly perfect, then I noticed the seem (jbweld) moving around








I fore-went any further work on this piece, and reclamped it with some more jb weld. my first batch apparently didnt grab the seem fully







more on this part tomr








I snapped a pic of the paint arsenal as it exists at the moment
















sanded down this piece for prime paint tomr. Its the arm that "locks" between the case lid and the case bottom. Since both sides need work, and it has to hang, I couldnt do it today (contraption is busy atm)








sanded down the primer on the case lid

















the contraption still had the case handle support in it, which needs clear coat








so I cleared it, not a great pic








mobo pan re-cleared with Krylon clear gloss. no milkyness


































here's a radical maneuver I learned from Chip Foose Overhaulin' painters. They recently redid a 1950-something school bus for drag racing legend John Force. After they had the whole thing primed, before the orange went on, the painter fan sprayed the black stripe all around the bus (no tape no nothing) then later they taped the keeper part and sprayed orange over the black overspray bits, I decided to try the same technique. Since my scale is way smaller than a bus I had to tape, but the tape lines here are wider than the the actual stripe will be. Once I tape off the keeper I can sand the white edges to blend under the red without there being a noticeable line or "shelf" (i hope)

















first coat








4 coats


























sorry to be so verbose in this log but it needed to be said








more tomr
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Looking good keep up the good work.


----------



## Warfarin88

Oof Cattle.









The technique you observed on Overhaulin' is sound, but that tape line is going to be tough to feather without going through your primer I'm afraid.

There's a few different tricks you can use to help mitigate tape lines (one is what Chip did on the bus it sounds like). You might need to try one later to save yourself some repair labor later; but for now I think I prefer to cross my fingers that you get that edge sanded down nice and clean with no issues.









Looking awesome guy. And getting soooo close!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Looking good keep up the good work.

thanks mate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warfarin88* 
Oof Cattle.









The technique you observed on Overhaulin' is sound, but that tape line is going to be tough to feather without going through your primer I'm afraid.

There's a few different tricks you can use to help mitigate tape lines (one is what Chip did on the bus it sounds like). You might need to try one later to save yourself some repair labor later; but for now I think I prefer to cross my fingers that you get that edge sanded down nice and clean with no issues.









Looking awesome guy. And getting soooo close!









thanks, I am not worried. light 400 hasnt failed me yet, hopefully it doesnt start now


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

ill trade you a beautiful little 16 month daughter who is driving me crazy for this finished project. please? awesome man awesome!!


----------



## EuroFix

Another great read CR!
Awesome work.









Your project and its work log has been my fav for a long time here @OCN. Now that you're getting close to finishing, it will be kinda sad to see it end in few weeks - no more inspiring updates


----------



## Ducky

OMG I was away for the stripe! Looks awesome CR









So uh, when are we gonna see red?


----------



## nategr8ns

looks good! Aren't you supposed to paint the bigger coat first, then tape it off to add the stripes?
I guess this works too


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


ill trade you a beautiful little 16 month daughter who is driving me crazy for this finished project. please? awesome man awesome!!


thanks. cherish that screaming annoying child - you'd give anything if she wasnt with you 24/7, screming and crying and all, trust me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EuroFix*


Another great read CR!
Awesome work.








Your project and its work log has been my fav for a long time here @OCN. Now that you're getting close to finishing, it will be kinda sad to see it end in few weeks - no more inspiring updates










thanks Euro, but who's to say when this project is done there wont be another sick silly thing on deck?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


OMG I was away for the stripe! Looks awesome CR








So uh, when are we gonna see red?










Cheers. Seeing red when? remember that you asked that...


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
looks good! Aren't you supposed to paint the bigger coat first, then tape it off to add the stripes?
I guess this works too









that was the original plan, but then I saw this technique and decided to try it. Plus I am doing the outter black trim last, as opposed to first, like I did on the other half of the case. Kinda hard to explain why, so I wont try - lets just say there are methods to my madness


----------



## LiquidForce

jeez 2 months and 118 pages later its looking like it will be finished soon. cant wait for some final pics this is gonna be sweet


----------



## CattleRustler

actually its been almost 3.5 months lol








thanks mate


----------



## repo_man

The painting seems to be going great man! I wouldn't have chosen that route to tape the stripe, but I'm with Warf, I hope it comes out well.

Th end is nearing eh?


----------



## CattleRustler

ok, now you guys are scaring me


----------



## Indignity




----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


ok, now you guys are scaring me










Well, I mean, (from all my paint work at shops) usually the base goes on, then the stripe (or whatever two-tone/fade/effect/etc you're doing). How you've done it you'll have two tape lines. One where the white is, and the second one where you'll tape over the white for the red. Like Warf said, it will be hard (not to say it's impossible though) to feather that line out, as is. And definitely get something higher than 400grit. Like, 800-1000grit.







Don't worry, if something should go off-course, theres plenty of us here to help!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*




















Indy!


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 39 - Exhaust, Case Paint - win or phail? Live and learn*

This part from yesterday, spent all kinds of time trimming it and sanding etc








then it cracked








put iton back-burner








heres the handle support all painted and cleared








next victim inserted into contraption, we'll come back to this guy...








back to the &*%%[email protected]@#! vent. Busted out the 2-ton epoxy (maniacial laugh)
bonded it all up after sanding and cleaning etc, forgot to pic








the PSU shroud needed some work. Basically making a semi-shroud that will direct the psu exhaust thru a hose to the back vent








found hole center








purposely marked down and right to allow for magnetic strip and glue hieght/width








:bites nails: 3" holesaw in acrylic...








what a mess, but a success

















trimmed part away from parent piece

















cut the top and side flanges








(talk about a slick tool (scroll saw) - shaved an uneven edge right off, no fuss)








test fit the shroud for square








top needs to carry 1/8 past total width, almost messed this up








taped together for viewing (outside, back, from left)








sorry blurry, needed this perspective shot (inside, front, from front left)








regarding the paint in general, if the white is any indication of how the rest of the color will sit down and look when its dry (level and gloss) I am frigging stoked! Here's the taped stripe








marked off the keeper area, and sanded down the white edges (knocked down with 220, 400, 600) to get rid of the "shelf" effect that would occur otherwise. This sanding process did not cut the primer








detour, primed this part








painted it








end detour, taped off trim and innards, ready for red spray








said a prayer to the gods of Bill Owen
















one coat








3 coats, sorry flash
(3?)








no flash - f* me this paint sits down nice








money?








so did I survive the stripe taping or no?
I'll let you decide... post your thoughts, Ill reply with info

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## theCanadian

What Elise says.


----------



## Ducky

WIN~! That red looks amazing.

And I say yes, your stripe survived. Based it on the fact that it was a flat surface and I want the answer to be yes


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, waiting to hear from Repo and Warfarin before I comment
The red color does look sweet, I must confess. Anyone reading this post and cosidering painting a case, you cannot go wrong with Rustoleum Universal brand, for build and gloss properties in 2-3 coats, sigh, its tight


----------



## Ducky

They have a nice flat black which I'm still back and forth over for the outside of my case. Just depends on that second color hehe.

The finish is great though, Even on that handle piece that you keep showing. So glad to see everything coming together nicely


----------



## Manyak

I'm pretty sure you survived









But I still have this gut feeling you're still gonna have that shelf effect. But that's what the clearcoat is for


----------



## Warfarin88

Heya Cattle,

It looks like there's an ever so slight ghost of the tape line under the red, but sheesh. The way that red laid down for you, I sure as heck wouldn't mess with it!

Nice. Very Nice.









Hella more satisfaction (and a lot less hassle) than messing with a body shop, aint it?


----------



## sizeak

That looks amazing dude


----------



## nafljhy

wooooo~~ that is one sexy paint job! that red is so good.


----------



## EuroFix

OMG it's happening!
Beautiful, CR, beautiful!
Must see the stripe ASAP


----------



## nategr8ns

looks great, this is going to be epic!
How much did that scroll saw cost you? I'm really tempted to get one now


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


They have a nice flat black which I'm still back and forth over for the outside of my case. Just depends on that second color hehe.
The finish is great though, Even on that handle piece that you keep showing. So glad to see everything coming together nicely










thanks mate. yeah I like their paint, I may murder-box the inside of my Cosmos with flat









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


I'm pretty sure you survived








But I still have this gut feeling you're still gonna have that shelf effect. But that's what the clearcoat is for










you, my friend, are perceptive... stay tuned

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*


Heya Cattle,
It looks like there's an ever so slight ghost of the tape line under the red, but sheesh. The way that red laid down for you, I sure as heck wouldn't mess with it!
Nice. Very Nice.








Hella more satisfaction (and a lot less hassle) than messing with a body shop, aint it?










Ah, Warfarin, you my friend, are uber perceptive...stay tuned

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


That looks amazing dude


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


wooooo~~ that is one sexy paint job! that red is so good.


RED!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EuroFix*


OMG it's happening!
Beautiful, CR, beautiful!
Must see the stripe ASAP










yhanks mate - soon









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


looks great, this is going to be epic!
How much did that scroll saw cost you? I'm really tempted to get one now










Thanks nate







160$ at Lowes - Hitachi CM-40

(just waiting on Repo before I spill story







)


----------



## Warfarin88

Aww heck, if you're going to clear and sand, that will come out _perfect!_


----------



## wastedtime

Dang the red paint is just amazing


----------



## sizeak

Story! Story! Story!


----------



## Tator Tot

CR, my computer troubled hearts scars have been mended by the Epicness of your mod.

(As to what I'm talking about, I had 1 HDD 1 Mobo, 1 CD drive, 2 Floppy drives, and 4 sticks of ram all bite the dust the past week)

And this thread thus makes me happy to look at an almost finished "Epic Win"


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the comments guys








sorry about the parts failing Tator, maybe the mobo is frying them?









anyone seen repo?


----------



## Indignity

Hmm.................


----------



## nategr8ns

thats great! (at indy)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
sorry about the parts failing Tator, maybe the mobo is frying them?









Nope, all the other parts were good, the floppys were old age. Cause they still power on just no read/write.

RAM was bad sectors

CD Drive won't spin no more, but it was just a make shift Double CD burner box.

And the Mobo was going out for a month now

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
anyone seen repo?

A seaquake got him, he was fishing for new parts.


----------



## theCanadian

Patient Bear... effing saved!!!! BTW.... possible to turn off FF3 virus scanning?

CR, I think I have that scroll saw. *munches on cracker* yup.


----------



## CattleRustler

Ok, here's the scoop. I didnt want to say one way or the other until the red paint dried overnight. I just had a look at the case and there is a problem. There is no physical "shelf" where the white paint was. If you look at it from any angle you cant see any transition from primed area to area that had white - so thats good...

Now the bad news...
You can see a "visual shelf" in that the white paint behind the red affects the hue of the red differently than the grey primer







This was an epic oversight on my part because I knew that primer color affects top-coat color, but it didnt dawn on me until I was spraying the second coat of red and started to see the color difference where the white was underneath







Had I done everything exactly the same, but primed the case white instead of grey I'd be enjoying a win right about now, since every pther aspect of the paint job looks really good. I dont even think it needs any wet sanding.

Well, since it needs to be redone I have a few options that I need to think about (salvage vs. entire re-do) Any ideas regarding this are welcome.

it was oh-so-close to "win"


----------



## Blitz6804

Would a few more color coats help the issue? The theory being a thicker paint coat will be more opaque regards the primer.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Would a few more color coats help the issue? The theory being a thicker paint coat will be more opaque regards the primer.


Too thick and it looks over sprayed though. And you have an even bigger job on your hands.


----------



## coffeejunky

I hate to say it, but I would start from scratch again. You don't want any colour difference between the top and bottom halves - which may possibly occur if you start laying more coats over the red.
Sorry it didn't work out


----------



## theCanadian

Elise was right... but not in the way I intended


----------



## Warfarin88

Damn. I was afraid of that.









True reds are nasty like that. It just doesn't cover well. Something to do with the pigments used to create the color I guess. I used to fight with it all the time trying to cut corners doing patch work on bumpers.

There's two "right" ways to remedy the issue. Either paint the whole case white, tape out the stripe, and shoot the red, or shoot the whole case red, tape out what's not the stripe, and shoot the stripe. The second option makes more sense to me in this instance.

If you fight with trying to get coverage, I'm afraid you're going to end up with a bigger mess before its all said and done.

It's a setback, but its not a deal breaker. You've tasted awesome now, nothing left to do but the doing.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers guys


----------



## Ducky

Sorry to read that CR, I had a feeling if the stripe worked out you wouldn't be holding us off.

Anyway, I think wayfarin has it right. Your best bet is to just paint it all one color and build colors from that. To be quite honest I think it would be easier to paint the white, tape out the stripe, then paint the red. Simply because white is the lighter color and you won't have to cake on a white stripe over the red.

Hope you get it sorted and didn't get too disheartened.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Sorry to read that CR, I had a feeling if the stripe worked out you wouldn't be holding us off.

Anyway, I think wayfarin has it right. Your best bet is to just paint it all one color and build colors from that. To be quite honest I think it would be easier to paint the white, tape out the stripe, then paint the red. Simply because white is the lighter color and you won't have to cake on a white stripe over the red.

Hope you get it sorted and didn't get too disheartened.


But then he'd have to redo the bottom half - becuase the top lid would be lighter than the bottom of the case







. Due to the white nderneath the red on the top vs just primer and red on the bottom.


----------



## CattleRustler

I didnt paint the bottom of the case yet (the inside is done only) so there are options
Ill keep ya's posted. I wont be able to work on it at all until tomr
thanks for the posts guys


----------



## nategr8ns

I thought you sanded off all of the white from under the red. Dang








.
I agree with blitz, try more coats! Or don't and just repaint it :\\


----------



## SmasherBasher

I think the best bet would be to sand it down again and use white primer. Then do the whole case in a coat of white to get the base. Afterwards, tape off the stripe you want to keep and shoot the rest of it red for uniformness. After that, you will have the effect you are looking for.

Either way, this has turned into a boatload of win.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


anyone seen repo?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


A seaquake got him, he was fishing for new parts.










Geez guys!







Sorry, I was out of town for a few days, I'm back though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Ok, here's the scoop. I didnt want to say one way or the other until the red paint dried overnight. I just had a look at the case and there is a problem. There is no physical "shelf" where the white paint was. If you look at it from any angle you cant see any transition from primed area to area that had white - so thats good...

Now the bad news...
You can see a "visual shelf" in that the white paint behind the red affects the hue of the red differently than the grey primer







This was an epic oversight on my part because I knew that primer color affects top-coat color, but it didnt dawn on me until I was spraying the second coat of red and started to see the color difference where the white was underneath







Had I done everything exactly the same, but primed the case white instead of grey I'd be enjoying a win right about now, since every pther aspect of the paint job looks really good. I dont even think it needs any wet sanding.

Well, since it needs to be redone I have a few options that I need to think about (salvage vs. entire re-do) Any ideas regarding this are welcome.

it was oh-so-close to "win"











Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Would a few more color coats help the issue? The theory being a thicker paint coat will be more opaque regards the primer.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*


Damn. I was afraid of that.









True reds are nasty like that. It just doesn't cover well. Something to do with the pigments used to create the color I guess. I used to fight with it all the time trying to cut corners doing patch work on bumpers.

There's two "right" ways to remedy the issue. Either paint the whole case white, tape out the stripe, and shoot the red, or shoot the whole case red, tape out what's not the stripe, and shoot the stripe. The second option makes more sense to me in this instance.

If you fight with trying to get coverage, I'm afraid you're going to end up with a bigger mess before its all said and done.

It's a setback, but its not a deal breaker. You've tasted awesome now, nothing left to do but the doing.











Everyone pretty much covered it. Reading forward in the pages I was going to point out your 'color area' part. That was my concern. I'll explain it then I'll give my .02 for the fix.









Base coats will effect color coats. _Especially_ reds. Reds are one of the hardest colors to get right. When we (my old shop) painted a red car, you not only have to get the color coat mixed to the correct color, you have to match the primer/sealer color as well. As you have found out, a dark sealer/primer creates a darker red than white sealer/primer, even if you are using the _same_ red paint.

Now, I agree with Warf on this. I would re-sand the whole case (you just have to get it even, not necessarily back to the primer here CR), re-prime it just enough to give you a uniform base color, then paint it red. Give the red curing time, then mask off the stripe you want and spray it. Be sure you do at least 3-5 coats of color, as you'll have a 'hard' line where the white stripe is. The extra paint will give you some lee-way on sanding it. Lightly hit the tape line with some 800-1000grit and by the time you clear it all, you'll never see the sanding marks or the edge.









Sorry to see the set-back CR, fwiw, the colors look really great though! And that Rust-o paint indeed gives a nice finish!


----------



## sizeak

ever thought abaout making it beep at you when you press buttons and stuff on the case, like its alive or something, robot style lol. Random i know but i had this image of it, twas funny


----------



## Manyak

Don't sand all the way back down to the plastic or anything, just sand it enough so a new coat of primer will stick. And then just do the exact same thing you did the first time around, just with the white primer. Then if it makes it any easier, you could probably just leave the stripe white from the primer without coating it with paint (but that depends on how the primer ends up looking at the end, it might be ugly so then you'd have to paint it) then cover the entire thing with clearcoat so that its smooth.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys. I think I need to strip it down, reprime, and repaint. This time I will paint the whole thing red, then add the stripe afterwards - or will the white stripe be not white after that? lol (rhetorical)


----------



## sizeak

nope, it'll be green


----------



## IrritatedMage

Subscribed, this topic makes me want to reinstall TF2







.


----------



## SmasherBasher

this topic makes me want to buy TF2 more and more everyday


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smasherbasher*


this topic makes me want to buy tf2 more and more everyday


do eet!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


nope, it'll be green










yeah, my luck, right ? haha.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrritatedMage*


Subscribed, this topic makes me want to reinstall TF2







.










uninstalled?!? how dare you
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


this topic makes me want to buy TF2 more and more everyday



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


do eet!


yeah "Let's do ehht!!"









Just ordered a few finishing part from mcmaster
tonight I am painting the outside of the bottom of the case, then tomr I will begin on stripping the outside of the top of the case for reprime/repaint (yay)


----------



## Tator Tot

Poor CR, I think we should all send him hugz!*









Big love for your epic mod CattleRustler! <<<<<333333333*

Sorry to hear about the paint issues (been busy the last couple of days so I just got to this thread now really) though trial and error can only make us better cause we learn from it!

So keep up the epic work my friend. I can't wait to see this whole thing done.

Though I wonder, will this be your Team Fortress Classic, Fortress Forever, Team Fortress 2, and Gang Garrison only machine?

More specifically, what do you plan to do with it, got a secret cow-boy son who will receive this and use its intelligence to steam Blu teams intel?


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks Tator
I will reveal the plans for this rig when its all done









your image link is broken. its pointing to a local file on c:\\


----------



## Tator Tot

I don't what was up with that image, I didn't mean for one to be there....???

Oh well, its gone now not to cause confusion.

AND MORE TEASING US!!! Geese CR....







Oh well, I don't doubt it will be worth it!


----------



## Aawa

Moar!!!!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 39.5 - Bottom Case Paint*

figured you guys might want to see the stripe on the half of the case I have to redo







Looks pretty good, too bad. Next time you see this part of the case is when its oblitarated by sanding
















ok, now to the bottom of the case. taped off the black trim and all the openings and screw holes etc








set her up in place








2 coats








4 coats








4 coats better angle








the actual color is somewhere between these 4 coat flashed pics and the very first pic without the flash (I hate this camera)

thats all I could get done this evening, more tomr
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Swifty

That sucks, the top half looks nice
But your almost there!!


----------



## pjlietz

Looks really good CR!

To bad about the top though, however I must say it looks great even if it's not right for ya.

Keep it up man!


----------



## Syrillian

Amazing-looking RED!

CR, I tip my hat to you for not leaving well-enough alone and going back to re-paint. *tips hat*.

+







for perseverance.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looks really good CR!

To bad about the top though, however I must say it looks great even if it's not right for ya.

Keep it up man!


^^What he said! Lol, that rustoleum looks like it's an easy medium to use. Some rattle paints are a PITA


----------



## SmasherBasher

Fantastic man. Simply amazing.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swifty*


That sucks, the top half looks nice
But your almost there!!




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looks really good CR!
To bad about the top though, however I must say it looks great even if it's not right for ya.
Keep it up man!


thanks PJ, yeah in the pics you cant tell but in person theres a noticeable color difference on both sides of the white stripe as compared to the remaining red, so I cant leave it that way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Amazing-looking RED!
CR, I tip my hat to you for not leaving well-enough alone and going back to re-paint. *tips hat*.
+







for perseverance.


cheers Syrillian, thanks. Its one of those things that you can actually see so there was no question... redo









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


^^What he said! Lol, that rustoleum looks like it's an easy medium to use. Some rattle paints are a PITA

















It coats well and is hi-build. you can watch it actually "sit down" in front of your eyes about a minute after you spray it. Plus the any angle can has saved me some major headaches

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Fantastic man. Simply amazing.


thanks mate


----------



## nategr8ns

dang, that looks good enough to eat







.
Seriously, it looks like candy apple or something







.

Does the white stripe continue on the bottom of the case? Or is it just on the top half?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
dang, that looks good enough to eat







.
Seriously, it looks like candy apple or something







.

Does the white stripe continue on the bottom of the case? Or is it just on the top half?

thanks mate








both sides, wraps around


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Amazing-looking RED!

CR, I tip my hat to you for not leaving well-enough alone and going back to re-paint. *tips hat*.

+







for perseverance.

Agreed.







+1

Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## nafljhy

wow, i must say that red is a really nice dark red. i love it CR...

agreed though, perserverance ftw! it'll be worth it!


----------



## Warfarin88

Dang.

This thing is just too cool.









I can't wait!


----------



## mbones

Nice, this is an awesome mod.


----------



## Tator Tot

Back from work and the new paint is lookin good CR. Keep it up man.

P.S. I will sell you both of my kidneys for this mod? I was the first who wanted to buy it! Remember that!


----------



## WBaS

This is really coming along, nice work CR. You've put a lot of work into it, but it looks like your work will pay off.


----------



## Ducky

Don't knock yourself over it too much CR, its looking great


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Dragoon

Awesome paint job CR.







Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate


----------



## Perrfekt

i am so subbed on this one









i'm thinking of starting a mod on my own case (will be my first). you guys are an inspiration!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Perrfekt
GO FOR IT!!

Just read the worklogs and see how people do stuff, learn from our successes and mistakes







, and mod on


----------



## LiquidForce

wow that red is really... well... RED!!! AND IT LOOKS AWESOME! Keep up the good work


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
wow that red is really... well... RED!!! AND IT LOOKS AWESOME! Keep up the good work









thanks bro


----------



## CattleRustler

well I spent an hour and a half sanding with 120 and 180, both with an orbital sander and by hand and here's the stubborn biatch at the moment










do you think as long as all the red is at least scuffed I could prime over it? (I would run some 400 over the whole thing first, obviously) Or do I need to take it all down to at least primer before reprime?


----------



## nafljhy

i think repo might have said that yo udon't need to go down to primer just get it evenly smoothed or something of the sort.

edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Now, I agree with Warf on this. I would re-sand the whole case (you just have to get it even, not necessarily back to the primer here CR), re-prime it just enough to give you a uniform base color, then paint it red. Give the red curing time, then mask off the stripe you want and spray it. Be sure you do at least 3-5 coats of color, as you'll have a 'hard' line where the white stripe is. The extra paint will give you some lee-way on sanding it. Lightly hit the tape line with some 800-1000grit and by the time you clear it all, you'll never see the sanding marks or the edge.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I spent the last 30 minutes reading all the updates and going through a few pages

WOW very impressive work man!


----------



## pjlietz

If the paint is on there that good, then a good scuffing should be all that's needed. If it aint coming off after all the work then it's not going to flake off on you.


----------



## theCanadian

HAHA. Sounds like me sanding my current case mod. The paint on that mother must have been a full MM thick. It took me 2 days of sanding with an orbital sander to get it all off.

The horrible thing is I didn't have a respirator on while I was doing it.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i think repo might have said that yo udon't need to go down to primer just get it evenly smoothed or something of the sort.
edit:

ah right, thanks for that

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
I spent the last 30 minutes reading all the updates and going through a few pages

WOW very impressive work man!

cheers mate











Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
If the paint is on there that good, then a good scuffing should be all that's needed. If it aint coming off after all the work then it's not going to flake off on you.

thats what I was thinking. either my prep/prime techniques are amazing, or this hi-build paint is amazing, or both, because this stuff did not want to come off

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
HAHA. Sounds like me sanding my current case mod. The paint on that mother must have been a full MM thick. It took me 2 days of sanding with an orbital sander to get it all off.
The horrible thing is I didn't have a respirator on while I was doing it.

yeah, it was like "noooo, I wont go!"







Dude, wear at least a dust mask when sanding off paint, and a respirator for sure when painting


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i think repo might have said that yo udon't need to go down to primer just get it evenly smoothed or something of the sort.

edit:


Yup







Thanks Naf. CR, you smooth it out, the paint is already well cured and 'on' the case (as you see,lol).

I did some paint on your pic here.










Just make sure you 'feather' out (even the sand lines) on the circled areas. If you don't, those low areas where you're down to the primer/metal will look like 'bumps' in the next coat. *It doesn't have to be perfect, you just want to sand out from those spots to make the 'edge' around it lessened. *Not sure how to explain it,lol. If you need me to try to explain better, PM me,lol. Just sand those spots so they are larger, smaller 'deep' sanding spots like that will make you have low spots on the glossy finish.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


HAHA. Sounds like me sanding my current case mod. The paint on that mother must have been a full MM thick. It took me 2 days of sanding with an orbital sander to get it all off.

The horrible thing is I didn't have a respirator on while I was doing it.










People always think they have to go to bare metal when painting a case. YOU DON'T!







The factory finish is (usually on most cases) already a good solid coat, you just need so sand/scuff it, then prime and paint.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Repo, yep I know exactly what you mean, smooth out any "shelves" where the low spots (metal/prime) transitions to remaining paint - I folla









Ill knock it all down tonight with some 400 so theres no sanding marks anywhere, and Ill make sure the low spots feather out nicely. Then I'll throw 2 light coats of primer on the whole thing and then inspect it before moving forward.

thanks guys, Ill keep you updated


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks Repo, yep I know exactly what you mean, smooth out any "shelves" where the low spots (metal/prime) transitions to remaining paint - I folla









Ill knock it all down tonight with some 400 so theres no sanding marks anywhere, and Ill make sure the low spots feather out nicely. Then I'll throw 2 light coats of primer on the whole thing and then inspect it before moving forward.

thanks guys, Ill keep you updated


"Shelves"! That's the word I was looking for at 6 this morning typing that post! Lol, I'm glad you understood my pre-breakfast ramblings though.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


People always think they have to go to bare metal when painting a case. YOU DON'T!







The factory finish is (usually on most cases) already a good solid coat, you just need so sand/scuff it, then prime and paint.










If you have a self-etching primer, must you sand at all? Does it matter if your case has a matte finish versus a glossy finish? Does it matter if the case is smooth or if it feels like sand paper?

CattleRustler: I literally cried when I saw the color come back off. It is a shame this had to happen to you, but I am sure you are the better modder because of it.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


"Shelves"! That's the word I was looking for at 6 this morning typing that post! Lol, I'm glad you understood my pre-breakfast ramblings though.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


If you have a self-etching primer, must you sand at all? Does it matter if your case has a matte finish versus a glossy finish? Does it matter if the case is smooth or if it feels like sand paper?

CattleRustler: I literally cried when I saw the color come back off. It is a shame this had to happen to you, but I am sure you are the better modder because of it.


sand a smooth case to be slightly rough, so primer can bite onto it. If its already rough then thats what youll see thru your prime/paint when done.
Dont cry mate, there are worse things. Cheers and thanks


----------



## hiiyah777

CR, you sir, are a beast. This mod is amazing. Makes my murderMod look like child's play. Genius idea, and I'm glad to see your efforts have not strayed from the original inspiration.

Your dedication to perfection is paying off in dividends.


----------



## DarkNite

Man i want this case







Would be perfect for travelling


----------



## theCanadian

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *DarkNite*   Man i want this case







Would be perfect for travelling  
I bet it would feel pretty ballin' to walk around an airport with a "computer case".

  
 MP3 Files  <!-- AME - MP3 Files --> http://www.MYsPLAYER.com/small.swf?audio1=http://musiquepassion1.free.fr/mp3/james-bond.mp3&end=1&autoplay=OFF&shuffle=OFF&color=000000&textcolor=FFFFFF


----------



## pLuhhmm

nice sig! +REP


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


CR, you sir, are a beast. This mod is amazing. Makes my murderMod look like child's play. Genius idea, and I'm glad to see your efforts have not strayed from the original inspiration.

Your dedication to perfection is paying off in dividends.


thanks mate







but no it doesnt make any other mod look like anything, they are each unique works of art in their own rights - mod on









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


Man i want this case







Would be perfect for travelling


how much ya got


----------



## DarkNite

Name your price







How's my first-born son?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I bet it would feel pretty ballin' to walk around an airport with a "computer case".

http://musiquepassion1.free.fr/mp3/james-bond.mp3


Ballin' until the TSA sees it.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Ballin' until the TSA sees it.


Why would they have a problem with it? It's no different than a laptop.


----------



## tombom

Amazing mod! Keep it up! Being a TF2 fan, I commend you a ton.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I bet it would feel pretty ballin' to walk around an airport with a "computer case".

http://musiquepassion1.free.fr/mp3/james-bond.mp3

Don't give away my next mod


----------



## dutchdiosa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


Name your price







How's my first-born son?










Excellence...wonderful offer.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Why would they have a problem with it? It's no different than a laptop.

It is actually. You are required to demonstrate that the laptop is in proper working condition if asked by a TSA agent. Further, you might be subject to your files getting a precursory search.

In the case of a desktop computer, since you lack a monitor, you cannot do either feature.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
Name your price







How's my first-born son?









lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Amazing mod! Keep it up! Being a TF2 fan, I commend you a ton.

thanks mate









didnt have a chance to do any work last night. I will be working on it today and hopefully tomr


----------



## hiiyah777

Hear that? That's the sound of my whip cracking, Cattle Rustler!!!!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


It is actually. You are required to demonstrate that the laptop is in proper working condition if asked by a TSA agent. Further, you might be subject to your files getting a precursory search.

In the case of a desktop computer, since you lack a monitor, you cannot do either feature.


Well, I imagine that the monitor hooked up to the xray machine would work quite well. That is, if they really wanted to take the time to check it.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Well, I imagine that the monitor hooked up to the xray machine would work quite well. That is, if they really wanted to take the time to check it.


TSA agents aren't too keen if you haven't noticed. "Oh, this is my computer" "It looks like a briefcase, what are those buttons for? We'r going to need to take that"

Sorry - I won't litter your thread anymore 'Rustler


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 40 - Let's Paint*

No introductions necessary for most of you, but for anyone who hasnt met this side of the case, I would like to intoduce "abomination-half". abomination-half, this is the ocn forums, ocn forums this is the abomination-half.

Ok now that we have met, sanded the abomination-half with 400 to feather any shelves that may exist








4 coats primer








like a flashback to befoe it wasnt painted
















cleared the fans that were painted the other night, tucked them back away in an unseen corner from whence they came








I took the lid hinge off the paint contraption and opened and closed it a few times. My fear of it scraping off paint thru its arc came true, so I decided to make the best of it with an exacto blade. I cut a semicircle on both sides where the mechanism scuffs itself, then cleared it. problem solved

















this thing seems to hold up better with the epoxy so I cleaned it








primed it (1 coat in pic)








and painted it (Krylon black gloss 4 coats)








the primer on the abomination-half was dry so I sanded it down lightly with 400 WOD, and cleaned it with IA91








4 coats red

















hawt?








thats the red dust on the hood of my car from all the painting LOL








more tomr
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## hiiyah777

Lookin good, CR. Keep up the diligent work!


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## DarkNite

omg omg omg .


----------



## Dylan

Just gets better and better.


----------



## Aawa

great looking work. you should sand that big bullet hole on your hood and paint that also!


----------



## nategr8ns

at least the paint isn't sticking to your car










Nice work! You got lots done


----------



## CattleRustler

lol I was gonna make it look like a bullet hole, with blood lol

thanks for the comments, guys


----------



## theCanadian

This is the first log that i have ever paid attention to. you should feel honored, CattleRustler.

Or maybe not. IDK


----------



## pjlietz

Looks good man! Here's to doing what's right even though it's a pain


----------



## nafljhy

bye bye abomination-half!









you did a great job CR, it looks beautiful.


----------



## Ducky

That red is simply stunning


----------



## wildfire99

good job cattle, i no its dissapointing when things go awry

just be glad you didnt screw up as many times as i did in my mod... *_*


----------



## xHassassin

Wha?
Did I miss something?
Why is the case red?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


This is the first log that i have ever paid attention to. you should feel honored, CattleRustler.
Or maybe not. IDK










I am, thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looks good man! Here's to doing what's right even though it's a pain

























thanks PJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


bye bye abomination-half!








you did a great job CR, it looks beautiful.










haha







thanks Naf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


That red is simply stunning










thank you. I think some crap got in it while drying. we'll see. I was hoping to avoid wet sanding

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


good job cattle, i no its dissapointing when things go awry
just be glad you didnt screw up as many times as i did in my mod... *_*


theres still time, lol. thanks


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Wha?
Did I miss something?
Why is the case red?










not this again.
Let's see... team blue, team red...


----------



## repo_man

Allllright! Looks good bro!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks repo


----------



## Manyak




----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
not this again.
Let's see... team blue, team red...









Ahh... I see...
Didn't you say you were going to do a near exact replication though?


----------



## CattleRustler

The color of the case has been discussed a bunch of times in this thread, to the point that one of the forum moderators "urged" everyone involved to drop it. But I will explain one last time. I didnt like the "orange-ish" color from the in-game pic, so I "replicated" the color of the red team uniforms and score-box (see first pic of this thread).

hopefully that answers the question


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
The color of the case has been discussed a bunch of times in this thread, to the point that one of the forum moderators "urged" everyone involved to drop it. But I will explain one last time. I didnt like the "orange-ish" color from the in-game pic, so I "replicated" the color of the red team uniforms and score-box (see first pic of this thread).

hopefully that answers the question


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## YOSHIBA

haha looks amazing


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks


----------



## Aawa

what red did you use on the case CR? I just painted one of the side panels to the mod i'm doing and it looks super similar to the red you are using.


----------



## Ducky

He be using the fancypants rustoleum paints, so he can spray while hes tied upside down blindfolded


----------



## benfica101

great idea man


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, yeah Rustoleum Universal: Cardinal Red Gloss, Black Gloss, White Gloss


----------



## LiquidForce

paint that spot on your car hood lol... and put the parts in already!!!!!

im just impatient cause all my mods involve zipties and spray paint, nuthin takes more than a day


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 41 - paint some more*

the washers and bolts for case feet screws, sanded and cleaned for paint. we'll come back to these








finally detaped the mobo pan. whats it been, 2, 3, weeks?








came out ok

















bottom half of case taping for trim repaint








all taped off








detour, sprayed red on the bolts and washers - red tends to coat the room so I wanted to get the red done and covered before any black started flying








detour 2, heres the shoulder bolts and acorn nuts I ordered from mcmaster (4-40 thread) too bad they are to thick for hinges, so I will probably order thinner versions. Anyone know what size is thinner than 4-40 (even if metric)?








end detour
end detour 2

re-painted the trim
















theres the former "abomination-half", aint she purty?

















dont ask








found a roll of cool purple plastic sheet in my basement (sort of like dhetto picnic table sheet) made masking off the case a snap. probably twice as fast as using newspaper

















blacked out the trim, difference being I did the red on this half of the case first, so it wont need a re-paint

















no modding tomr, back to paint on monday evening
cheers
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## repo_man

The paint is looking _great_ CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate!


----------



## repo_man

I've been waiting to see that mobo pan untaped for months









Looks awesome


----------



## The_Leetard179

amazing

You've put alot of effort into that, good luck with the rest of it


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
The color of the case has been discussed a bunch of times in this thread, to the point that one of the forum moderators "urged" everyone involved to drop it. But I will explain one last time. I didnt like the "orange-ish" color from the in-game pic, so I "replicated" the color of the red team uniforms and score-box (see first pic of this thread).

hopefully that answers the question

Oh ok, heh, sorry.








I sort of got lost in the 33 pages of modding.








Looking great!


----------



## Aawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


lol, yeah Rustoleum Universal: Cardinal Red Gloss, Black Gloss, White Gloss


yep that red is the exact thing i'm using on the side panels and front bezzel for my mod.

Great job and i love checking in on this mod.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179* 
amazing
You've put alot of effort into that, good luck with the rest of it

thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
yep that red is the exact thing i'm using on the side panels and front bezzel for my mod.
Great job and i love checking in on this mod.

cool, thanks


----------



## repo_man

Morning CR!


----------



## Ducky

Yay morning!
I sense updates today?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Yay morning!
I sense updates today?

Nope. No updates on sundays


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Nope. No updates on sundays









Butbutbut.. ITS SUNDAY!

:swearing:

I kid, relax


----------



## CattleRustler

lol
sorry no modding today


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## Livinstrong

Hey CattleRustler, you should use some of that Rustoelum stuff on that rust spot on your car. I'm sure that it would match!


----------



## theCanadian

jk










???

haha. Keep up the good work CR. You're getting really close.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Livinstrong* 
Hey CattleRustler, you should use some of that Rustoelum stuff on that rust spot on your car. I'm sure that it would match!

Problem with rust is that you need to eliminate it with a patch panel. Otherwise it just breaks through the otherside and keeps spreading.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Problem with rust is that you need to eliminate it with a patch panel. Otherwise it just breaks through the otherside and keeps spreading.

You can also get stuff that de-natures the rust as well as stuff that eats it. Then fill andpaint, or just pain.


----------



## DigitalBear

Somewhere in the back of my mind.. and that dust writing on the car confirms it a bit... you like team fortress 2?


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitalBear* 
Somewhere in the back of my mind.. and that dust writing on the car confirms it a bit... you like team fortress 2?

where have *you* been?


----------



## usman_hussain1987

dude the thing looks great. good job man


----------



## BlankThis

That paint goes down beautifully!










Good job CattleRustler!

~B~


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers guys, thanks


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
That paint goes down beautifully!

Must.. resist.. joke..


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Must.. resist.. joke..

That's what she said.

Sorry. It had to be done.

Any updates today CR?


----------



## CattleRustler

gonna try and paint the inside of the top half of the case (abomination-half) black tonight when I get home

then same section red stripe (on trim inside) tomr

then next warmish day Ill try and get white stripes done

should I wet sand all red before doing white stripes? Im thinking yes


----------



## theCanadian

...it's what the pros do.


----------



## CattleRustler

painted the trim and case lid inside black, like the other half
no pics to speak of at the moment.

tomr ill reverse the tape job and shoot red on the trim inside, then barring any touchups we'll call the paint done except for the white stripe, and clear (if I get there before too cold







)


----------



## theCanadian

CR, do you have "mudroom" as we Canadians call it? (A room just inside your garage that usually has cheap flooring and a PVC sink.) After you paint, you could always bring it inside to cure.


----------



## CattleRustler

inside from the garage is a small basement (washer dryer room + storage) but cant paint or cure in there, theres an open stair case leading up to main level - Ill fume out the whole place if I do that









this week and upcoming weekend should still be above 50F so I think I am ok. But I cant afford any setbacks with the paint/clear or im done for.

I am hoping just now I didnt bleed any black thru any cutouts on to the red outside if I did it will be game-over


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I am hoping just now I didnt bleed any black thru any cutouts on to the red outside if I did it will be game-over


I always just layer the crap out of everything.... Of course that one time.... that 4 feet of packing tape just wasn't enough on top of the 2 feet of electrical tape.... I wound up having to scrap plastic.

But that's a different story not related to computers or painting. (if you ask... i'll have to post pics.)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


gonna try and paint the inside of the top half of the case (abomination-half) black tonight when I get home

then same section red stripe (on trim inside) tomr

then next warmish day Ill try and get white stripes done

*should I wet sand all red before doing white stripes?* Im thinking yes


Wet sanding isn't needed. You're just going to layer paint over it. Wet-sanding is really just to get minute pieces of 'trash' out of paint before clear coat and to get 'trash' out of the clear coat. Just a gentle dry scuffing will be enough.


----------



## CattleRustler

so wait, I can dry scuff (what grit), clean it, then clear?
that will be a huge time saver and I do have some trash in the finish
can I "spot" scuff, or does it need to be the whole surface?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


so wait, I can dry scuff (what grit), clean it, then clear?
that will be a huge time saver and I do have some trash in the finish
can I "spot" scuff, or does it need to be the whole surface?


No no, you misunderstood me







. Don't scuff then clear, scuff the red before you paint the white stripe.

Tape off the stripe, then lightly scuff the area before you paint the white.

Now when you clear, you don't have to sand at all. If you don't have any trash (or if you do, it's enough to live with), just clear the case. You can however get some foam scuffing pads that are high grits (1000-1500) and use those. Wet-sanding just uses water as a lubricant for the sandpaper. When you high sand it doesn't _have_ to be wet, the water just helps keep finer grits from 'gunking up' on larger areas. For small PC cases, I would just lightly (_lightly_) spot sand any trash and then clear it.


----------



## CattleRustler

ok I understand know
where can I get these "foam pads" retail/walk-in (brand? retailer?)
thanks


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
No no, you misunderstood me







. Don't scuff then clear, scuff the red before you paint the white stripe.

Tape off the stripe, then lightly scuff the area before you paint the white.

Now when you clear, you don't have to sand at all. If you don't have any trash (or if you do, it's enough to live with), just clear the case. You can however get some foam scuffing pads that are high grits (1000-1500) and use those. Wet-sanding just uses water as a lubricant for the sandpaper. When you high sand it doesn't _have_ to be wet, the water just helps keep finer grits from 'gunking up' on larger areas. For small PC cases, I would just lightly (_lightly_) spot sand any trash and then clear it.










Would these do the job? We always used them in the snowboarding industry for a smooth even finish


----------



## Aawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
ok I understand know
where can I get these "foam pads" retail/walk-in (brand? retailer?)
thanks

i saw some of the foam sanding pads with high grit at pep boys (auto shop) in town and i also think i saw them in walmart.


----------



## CattleRustler

@Ducky
no way - too rough
I need 1000 grit equiv or higher

thanks Aawa, I figured it would be some auto-body thing
Ill snoop around


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
@Ducky
no way - too rough
I need 1000 grit equiv or higher









Had a feeling.

The best place I have found those are autoparts stores. I believe they go up to 1500 or so.


----------



## CattleRustler

3m makes them, in grits from 150 up to 1500
now to find them


----------



## Ducky

The only thing I find with the 3m stuff is that they wear so easily. I don't think it's really avoidable in the higher grits, but for stuff <400, I use sandpaper off a belt sander


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Would these do the job? We always used them in the snowboarding industry for a smooth even finish


















No, those would work for pre-color sanding. For primer and paint, but not for clear. Like CR said, too rough.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
ok I understand know
where can I get these "foam pads" retail/walk-in (brand? retailer?)
thanks

I found some 'scuff pads' on O Reilly Auto's website but not the specific ones. Some of the big house stores (Autozone, Advance Auto, NAPA) might have some, I'd call the local ones and see first. Just ask them if they have any high grit soft pads (or foam scuff pads). The ones I have in mind are grey and 3M (iirc on the brand) but other brands might look different. Also, if there is a paint supply shop (PPG or other) around, call them, they will _definately_ have them.









Aside from all the hunting for foam pads, you can use the 1000+ grit paper dry as well too. Just be sure to not apply alot of pressure to gunk up the paper. The weight of your fingers is enough. For the white stripe you just want to scuff it a little.
 








When you get to clear, honestly I wouldn't sand the case as a whole at all CR. (Unless you have some ungodly huge spots of trash,lmao). If it were my case, I would hit the tape line on the white stripe with some 1000+ grit paper to knock down the shelf some, and then clear the whole case as is, with a thorough cleaning of course.

But those are just my


----------



## CattleRustler

wanna talk about quick wearing out, try the crappy sand paper pads that black and decker makes for their orbital sanders, ho-mg. the unit itself hardware-wise is fine, the grits wear so quickly tho, and they are expensive. bleh.


----------



## Aawa

orbital sander? Real men use elbow grease! or is that men that dont have a sander?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
wanna talk about quick wearing out, try the crappy sand paper pads that black and decker makes for their orbital sanders, ho-mg. the unit itself hardware-wise is fine, the grits wear so quickly tho, and they are expensive. bleh.

Lol, to me, any orbital (or machine) pad wears quickly. Even expensive ones we would get at the body shop do, you just eventually learn to use them in taht 'sweet' spot and don't wear them as easy. I'll agree though, the B&D ones =


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
orbital sander? Real men use elbow grease! or is that men that dont have a sander?

Lol, real men use a sander. If you've ever had to sand down an _entire_ car for paint, the elbow grease gets real empty, real quick


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks repo, for the most part the case looks good, but there is one ungodly trash spot right smack dab on the main face of the case next to the switch panel area








a flying strand of something got in there and curled up and now it looks like a zit with hair on it







Anything to ruin my day, never fails. so I will have to sand. Also I have some weird peel going on on some of the black trim which needs a good knocking down. I hope to not expose the trim when I do that or I will be on a touch-up marathon.

plan for today is shoot the red inside stripe and put away the red and black paint rattle cans for good.

wednesday I need to pick up some fine brushes for some touchups, and a lil jar of thinner so I can clean and reuse them.


----------



## repo_man

There's *always* got to be ONE piece that gets on something you're painting, it's law!







Really you can knock that down and then lightly sand the rest of the case to even out the orange peel and be good to go for primer clear.









Please make sure that tape is well stuck down on the inside before you paint! We don't want any bleeding going on!


----------



## hiiyah777

My dad's worked at a paint store all my life, and they have those foam pads at any paint store. I don't know how high of grit they go, though. I think the highest I've seen is 220, maybe 300.

From what I've seen regarding sandpaper grits above 1000, the only people that seem to use it that fine are people that are painting cars. I've not seen the foam ones that high, though.

My advice would be try an automotive place first, then, if no joy, stop in at a car body shop and talk to some of the more experienced guys. Tell them what you're trying to do, and see if they can point you in the right direction.

EDIT: Of course, there's always Google, and Amazon, but where's the fun in that? I'd rather talk to someone in person, lol.


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks, I already found the foam pads in hi grits, just need to see if I can get them locally. The auto place by me has hi grit wet or dry so Ill try there first. If they dont have the pads Ill just get the paper.

repo, primer?? whats this madness you speak of mate?


----------



## Aawa

he wants you to get more practice painting. so you need to reprimer and then repaint.


----------



## hiiyah777

Man, I started typing, and by the time I was done, there was already another page and a half and you'd made your decision. Talk about a high-profile thread! Lol.

I'm glad you were able to find what you needed. This case is coming along VERY nicely. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Hiiyah777, sorry about that. moving fast, trying to beat the onset of the cold.
aside from the paint there is still more work to do (after paint is done)

-rouge swith panel edges and join them with weld on syringe stuff
-assembe psu exhaust (weld on) which is still a tad iffy on design (wont know until I start)
-assemble all custom electronics (switch/led wiring) sleeve and shrink etc, 12v parallel circuit for game switch lamps (illuminated power and reset)
-build system into case (replace stock cpu cooler with Gemini II s)
-mount all case fans
-fabricate 2 sets of 3 roller dials, on for switch panel one for case, currently dont have any hexagonal dials since mcmaster sent me a 6 foot bar of hex which isnt symmetrical







need to find something else or wood, or make my own - bleh
-last minute details, testing
-come in under wire for october motm (status unknown)

i am sure I am forgetting ten other things as well


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Thanks, I already found the foam pads in hi grits, just need to see if I can get them locally. The auto place by me has hi grit wet or dry so Ill try there first. If they dont have the pads Ill just get the paper.

repo, primer?? whats this madness you speak of mate?

I have also seen those at Lowes and the Home Depot so you could check there if the auto part stores don't have what you need.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Lowes and home depot do not carry sandpaper past ~1000 grit as far as i have seen.

Primer can be found anywhere.

Good primer, that needs the pro's word of mouth for what is considered better


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys
we're no longer priming - we are disussing color sanding and hi grit sanding options


----------



## coffeejunky

Cattle, don't know if you have already, but you should read through this -
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...tec-900-a.html
Its a great build log anyway. Also possibly PM lambent - he's not too active but he will certainly have some colour-sanding pro-tips.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks


----------



## Slider46

Yeah, Lambent helped me out a great deal when I colorsanded my case.

I made a trip to wally world and picked up some 1000 grit, 1500 grit and 2000 grit automotive wet-sand.

Wetsanding the orange peel is sooo much easier than drysanding









Also picked up some medium rubbing compound. Work through the grits and then apply, rub and polish out the compound. Then you could even use a super light rubbing compound for even more perfection









A few weeks and then apply a nice cleaner wax and some polish.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks slider

I want to just sand out any trash (theres no orange peel luckily), clear it, dry it in a box while napping


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks slider

I want to just sand out any trash (theres no orange peel luckily), clear it, dry it in a box while napping


Apparently I can't read









I thought you had already applied the clear lol.










Anyway...have fun! lol


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe, thanks








sleep will be fun


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*











There's *always* got to be ONE piece that gets on something you're painting, it's law!







Really you can knock that down and then lightly sand the rest of the case to even out the orange peel and be good to go for primer clear.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Thanks, I already found the foam pads in hi grits, just need to see if I can get them locally. The auto place by me has hi grit wet or dry so Ill try there first. If they dont have the pads Ill just get the paper.

repo, primer?? whats this madness you speak of mate?


Huh, what primer?









I can't type, my bad.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol


----------



## CattleRustler

looks like no paint today








just got home and there are bad blustering winds pushing into the garage so thats that for today

Ill try again tomr


----------



## hiiyah777

What a bummer, man.


----------



## theCanadian

I had wind today too CR, but my porch provides a decent shelter, so I was able to put down all four coats of primer in about 45 minutes. I believe you are subbed, but here is a link anyway.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...es-life-5.html


----------



## pjlietz

That's to bad CR







Better to wait though and make sure you don't get crap in the paint.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys
yep theCanadian, nice job on the primer









looks like more of the same for tomr too, windier and colder (low 50's F) but thurs the winds die off and fri and sat look warmer and calm

I will have to push hard to get the paint done those three days, or pray for indian summer


----------



## Ducky

I swear, the modgods aren't happy with us.. I'm getting some pretty good wind too, fortunately I just paint then run out and close the garage door if needs be


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah lol, problem here tho is when its windy the paint fumes from inside the garage, even after its closed, will make their way to the main level of the house

wind seems to have died down, I will attempt to knock out the inner red stripe this evening.

yesterday I picked up a few detail brushes and acrylic thinner, for the touch ups work that I know is needed plus any new disasters that I havent seen yet

tomr and saturday should be warmer (62F) and less-to-no wind, so I will try and get as much as possible done in the paint dept.


----------



## Blitz6804

Take it from your neighbor to the west CattleRustler. Today was absolutely gorgeous. Therefore, given the current weather pattern, your tomorrow should be as well. (Weather this time of year goes to you from me. Later in the season, my weather goes to Boston.)


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the weather check









got the inside red stripe done
now that all remains is color sanding, white stripes, clear

this is the last mod I ever do, with detail paint work, using rattle cans. but more on that subject another time


----------



## nategr8ns

do I smell some foreshadowing? *sniff sniff*


----------



## Ducky

CR bought his airbrush kit!









Whoops?


----------



## CattleRustler

nah, didnt buy anything yet, but after this project I will continue my research into spray guns and air brushes







Rattle cans are fine for certain things but not for all things


----------



## Ducky

I hear ya. They are fine and fun for small projects, but if you really want that awesome look of perfection without the countless hours needed to get close to it with spray-cans.. Well, it's your best bet.

I guess this means we will be seeing more from you in the future? xD


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I hear ya. They are fine and fun for small projects, but if you really want that awesome look of perfection without the countless hours needed to get close to it with spray-cans.. Well, it's your best bet.

I guess this means we will be seeing more from you in the future? xD


Let's hope so... this mod will be a legend! I'd like to see more from you CR. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## CattleRustler

yes, of course youll be seeing more mods, universe willing...

update now...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 42 - Dry wet sanding, paint touch ups*

Here's the case from the other night before I threw black on it








today I detaped both sides, heres the bottom








top before detape








top, topside up








a few bits of overspray because of how I forgot to seal for the inside black spray, no worries tho







...








*PREVIEW ONLY*
both halves together again







no sanding or clear coat








*PREVIEW ONLY*
no sanding or clear coat








*PREVIEW ONLY*
no sanding or clear coat








the over spray and and the orange peel became a thing of the past
knocked it all down with 1000, touched a few places with 1500

















ready to do inside touchups








after red touchuos I was left with a shot of hawiian punch
















ready to black touchup








after all said and done, case parts warm in their beds
(well not really, its f-ing cold in the basement







)








tomorrow I blow the white lines

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Tator Tot

Looks good CR, good job man!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

looks awesome CR, cant wait to see this thing completed


----------



## repo_man

Nice job on the fine sanding, you got the hang of it! The halves look really great CR, I can't wait to see the white stripe get put on!

Do you remember my tip of the fine-line tape? Might be worth the investment


----------



## Manyak

I want to have its babies!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Great work, it looks awesome.


----------



## hiiyah777

I'm gonna take your case out back and get it pregnant!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
I want to have its babies!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
I'm gonna take your case out back and get it pregnant!

Step away from the case and nobody will get hurt >.<


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Looks good CR, good job man!

cheers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 








looks awesome CR, cant wait to see this thing completed









thanks mate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Nice job on the fine sanding, you got the hang of it! The halves look really great CR, I can't wait to see the white stripe get put on!
Do you remember my tip of the fine-line tape? Might be worth the investment









thanks, yes I do. no I dont have that tape - oh well

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
I want to have its babies!

that would entail it doing some sort of insertion on you. wait, let me get the camera...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
Great work, it looks awesome.

thanks mate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
I'm gonna take your case out back and get it pregnant!

omg, between you and yak its going both ways









Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Step away from the case and nobody will get hurt >.<

hahaha









that reminds me of Cyberia...
turn around nice and slow, and disarm the weapon...
Gia, quit screwing around and bring him to my office


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
yes, of course youll be seeing more mods, universe willing...

update now...

Universe... if you are listening, then you better be willing!

*Shakes fist at sky*


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Universe... if you are listening, then you better be willing!

*Shakes fist at sky*










At last, I know your true identity:


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
At last, I know your true identity:









sadly, I remember that episode








dang I need to start recording Simpsons again...

CR looks great! Can't wait to see that stripe! (and then the buttons all lit up







)


----------



## xHassassin

Wow that red really came out great! Nice work!








I wish I had such a roomy/well lit workspace... There's barely 2ft of walking space at my place and no windows.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
At last, I know your true identity:


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



CR looks great! Can't wait to see that stripe! (and then the buttons all lit up )


thanks









Quote:



Wow that red really came out great! Nice work!


thanks

Quote:



I wish I had such a roomy/well lit workspace... There's barely 2ft of walking space at my place and no windows.


even with the new overhead fluorescents, its still not bright enough







well it is ok on the table, but there are dark areas in other spots of the room. When I was painting by the door I still had to drag a drop light over there - but all in all I know the space could be worse so I am not complaining







I may get one of those halogen light stands just to have


----------



## wildfire99

ya no cr, if you quit your job you could give us more updates ^_^


----------



## sizeak

Build some kind of TF2 case mass production line?


----------



## Ducky

That thing looks deadly CR, I remember when I first came into this thread I was itching to see the case painted, now that has come true, I wanna see that sucker run!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


ya no cr, if you quit your job you could give us more updates ^_^


yeah but then I would be broke and homeless








I have more mods I want to do aside from cooking rats along side train tracks in winter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Build some kind of TF2 case mass production line?


that would be cool, but I'd be sued right quick
"sue everybody!"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


That thing looks deadly CR, I remember when I first came into this thread I was itching to see the case painted, now that has come true, I wanna see that sucker run!










thanks Ducky, soon enough









update...


----------



## Ducky

Update!


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 43 - White stripe, again*

taped off the case lid for the stripe








used the top half as the guide for the bottom








if you notice, the stripe tape on the bottom right is a shade wider than the top. this was due to the concavity issues of this case and trying to wrap flat tape around it. This was corrected before paint
















overspray masking, bottom of case








same for top half (former "abomination-half"







)








all my ducks in a row, anyone seen my white shotgun?








detour!
since it was still early I decided to get some other stuff done before fumigating myself out of the garage. The rouging of the switch panel trim is a huge part of the finished look of this case so I did a little practice (recalling all of Syrillian's tips and advice)








I rouged a piece of black and clear scrap, just to test (they werent sanded clean so forgive the cruddy look) I wanted to see a)how long does the process take, and b)what does it look like when its done...








once I got the hang of it I made a classic-cattle-helper-contraption...
mounted a pice of wood to the work table, and added a protective pice of tape (x2)








thats my switch panel trim before rouge...








after...









where's Syrillian?!!? c'mere you big galoot!!
:hugs:

Syrillian
















took that part out of the paint hanger contraption and put it to bed with thte other parts waiting for assembly
















after blowing 1 coat of white...








after 3 coats, nestled in their beds
(I would have preferred less than 3 but red wasnt going down easy so I had no choice. If there's a "shelf", so be it








tomr evening I will try to get the insides cleared, paving the way for the stencil lettering and outside clear.

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Ducky

Nicely done. The edges of that acrylic look great too, very clean look.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate, thanks


----------



## coffeejunky

When that Masking tape comes off to reveal the stripage I'm gonna be all like 








And you're gonna be like








And everyones gonna be like


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## nategr8ns

I can't wait!
What exactly is the roughing and what does it do?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


I can't wait!
What exactly is the roughing and what does it do?


Its a polishing compound for plastics. It comes in lots of different grades (colours) from rough to fine.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


where's Syrillian?!!? c'mere you big galoot!!
:hugs:

Syrillian


















Looks great CR! I knew a few coats would be involved, indeed red is tough color to cover up, especially with white.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


When that Masking tape comes off to reveal the stripage I'm gonna be all like 








And you're gonna be like








And everyones gonna be like










LOL, I agree!

Edit: The acrylic looks really awesome as well. You guys really make it look easy!


----------



## CattleRustler

its the polish that makes the acrylic shine like glass
in the before and after pics you can see the diff, the before is sanded 600, then I rouged it with the dremel felt pad tip in the pic. The rouge was a little block of reddish, rusty looking "gunk". I used the lowest speed setting on the dremel and light amounts of rouge per side

Syrillian could explain it better, this was my first time.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers repo








the rouging was actually easy, and fun


----------



## repo_man

The rouge is a buffing compound for plastics. Much like waxing your car to remove swirls and scratches. It works in the same manner, just a smaller scale.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
When that Masking tape comes off to reveal the stripage I'm gonna be all like








And you're gonna be like








And everyones gonna be like









HAHAHAHAHA for real!


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yeah but then I would be broke and homeless








I have more mods I want to do aside from cooking rats along side train tracks in winter



Foreshadowing your next mod?

rat+train+winter=mod?


----------



## pjlietz

Keeping my finger crossed for a better turn out this time for you! Everything is looking great CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys
no reason the stripe shouldnt be good this time since no white went under the red
worst case there will be .S.h.*.t. in the stripe finish, which ill knock down with 1500


----------



## SmasherBasher

Hey where can you get rouge at??? I only need a little tiny bit.


----------



## CattleRustler

that little block of it came with my dremel, so I dont know
maybe try a local hw store

if you ask for "rouge" they will send you across the street to the make-up shop








I am not sure its actually called "rouge"


----------



## Manyak

good morning


----------



## CattleRustler

mornin' Yak
:gets-coffee:


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


mornin' Yak
:gets-coffee:


I'm about to run out to the 7-11, don't worry I'll grab you some!


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, thanks, im all set tho, got my single brew black and decker home cafe' thing
/me sips coffee and chomps on a Trader Joe's strawberry cereal bar


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


lol, thanks, im all set tho, got my single brew black and decker home cafe' thing
/me sips coffee and chomps on a Trader Joe's strawberry cereal bar










Aren't those annoying as hell to clean though?


----------



## CattleRustler

nope, just remove the funnel and pod holder, run under warm tap water, done









I have had it for a few years and its barely still together, but it still works and I like it


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


nope, just remove the funnel and pod holder, run under warm tap water, done









I have had it for a few years and its barely still together, but it still works and I like it











Damn, I might get me one of those. I used to have a regular coffee maker, but I got so fed up cleaning the funnel, cleaning the pot, and wiping the hot plate when it got dripped on....all because of one cup of coffee. lol.

Now I just use Nescafe most of the time. Its not that great as regular coffee, but it makes one _hell_ of a cappuccino.


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah, I used to use a pot thing also, PITA to clean for one or two cups, like you said
single brew rocks








not a fan of instant


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yeah, I used to use a pot thing also, PITA to clean for one or two cups, like you said
single brew rocks








not a fan of instant


Yeah the instant coffee isn't that great. But out in Lebanon Nescafe was the standard "American" coffee, so it kind of grew on me while I was out there.

But if these single-serve machines are that easy to maintain then its time to switch.


----------



## nategr8ns

At my house we just stick to brewing a single cup at a time. With the cone thingy, a paper filter to fit it, and just plop it down on a mug.

In fact we haven't even used the cappuccino maker in about a year.


----------



## Tator Tot

I use a regular coffee maker, all 40$ of it from Wallyworld.


----------



## coffeejunky

Despite my name I actually don't like coffee too much








I do drink quite alot of it, but I _prefer_ a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Demented

This is looking great CR!!! I'm always hanging on the edge of my seat when I have a few pages of posts to go thru...









Speaking of coffee...I'm gonna go brew a cup or two...

Once again, AWESOME JOB!!! CAN'T WAIT TIL IT'S DONE!!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Demented


----------



## Ducky

You coffee fiends.. I only drink coffee when I'm stuck with an ass on the job site


----------



## hiiyah777

Hey guys, I wanted to jump in the coffee conversation too, but I didn't want to hijack the thread. Here's a new thread I made, let's keep it going there.

The *Unofficial* Coffee Thread

Back on topic: How's the progress going, CR? Have you peeled the tape off yet? I'm itching to see those pics.


----------



## CattleRustler

no detaping yet, it hasnt been 24 hours, and no modding today unfortunately








maybe Ill see if I can detape this evening


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


no detaping yet, it hasnt been 24 hours, and no modding today unfortunately








maybe Ill see if I can detape this evening


Might I venture to suggest _lightly_ running a razor blade/exacto knife over the line before you uptape









Just as a precautionary thing,lol. I'd hate to see it peel or otherwise.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Can't wait to see the results. 
(FWIW, I know the polish is called Jeweler's Rouge and it looks like the stuff I used to get at truck stops to polish chrome on tractor-trailers. The problem is, it was $40 for a bar of it roughly 3"x3"x12" and I don't need anywhere near as much.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Might I venture to suggest _lightly_ running a razor blade/exacto knife over the line before you uptape









Just as a precautionary thing,lol. I'd hate to see it peel or otherwise.










QFT. The paint will take a few days to fully cure solid - don't want to cause any peeling.


----------



## CattleRustler

latest I will detape is tomr after work so I think itll be ok without the razor
I worry I will do damage bringing blades by the case


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Cattle, don't know if you have already, but you should read through this -
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...tec-900-a.html
Its a great build log anyway. Also possibly PM lambent - he's not too active but he will certainly have some colour-sanding pro-tips.

Thanks for the plug ! True, I have not been active as of late. My internet has been down and have not had it for 4 weeks.







I be back though, with more updates and getting back into the swing of things.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
Yeah, Lambent helped me out a great deal when I colorsanded my case.

I made a trip to wally world and picked up some 1000 grit, 1500 grit and 2000 grit automotive wet-sand.

Wetsanding the orange peel is sooo much easier than drysanding









Also picked up some medium rubbing compound. Work through the grits and then apply, rub and polish out the compound. Then you could even use a super light rubbing compound for even more perfection









A few weeks and then apply a nice cleaner wax and some polish.

Thank you for kind words. I enjoy helping people.

Your MOD looks great CR, the finish is excellent with high gloss given that it is spray paint.

Awesome work. Very detailed.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate
I knocked it all down (minor orange peel) with 1000 and 1500
I need to throw on the clear asap or I will run out of >50F temperatures and the case wont be done until spring









I just need 1 or 2 more relatively "warm" days


----------



## Blitz6804

I have bad news for you: you may not be able to get any work done until later in the week. We are having (in Buffalo) a mix of rain and snow until Wednesday.

For you: Today should be sunny, and likely Friday. The in between might be, but expect it to be sub-50Âº F. (>_<)

*Hopes his weather does not find it to NYC.*


----------



## CattleRustler

buffalo weather isnt a good indicator of NYC weather since we are nearly even with regards to east-west, but we are well south. The weather tends to move from west to east and from south to north, so a patch hitting you may not exist here, and vice versa

but thanks mate









Today may be ok (playing by ear), tomr is no good for sure (too cold)

Btw, I neglected to mention, this past saturday when I painted white stripe, temps were fine, but there was a raging wind and rain outside haha. I had leaves literally blowing into the garage. I had to paint with the door shut, then move the parts as far away from door, I ran a fan under the door for 15 minutes then I "shut it down Mike!"

couldnt wast the 65F temps that day, wind or no.
I have to get the letter stencils today during lunch break if possible. If I cant I can still do inner case clear coats.

paint items remaining:
case inside clear (both)
black letters "TOP SECRET" on main case front
case outter clear (both)
case latch brackets prime and paint black and clear (never done, need Quiksteel)


----------



## Blitz6804

As a displaced Long Islander, I can say that the weather will line up sometimes depending on season. In the summer and winter, it is a miss. But in the fall and spring, it is not far off. As to East/West and North/South, I am about two parts West, and one part North of you. The pervading pattern right now of the weather system is to the South East.

Are you going to be putting the lettering on before the clear coat?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

Are you going to be putting the lettering on before the clear coat?
yep, just got the stencils







My plan is to cut the stencils into painters tape and apply it to the case, then mask off all around it. The only tricky letters will be the P, O, and R since they have "floaters" in the negative section. time to bust out the tweezers and exacto blade

1" Helvetica caps


----------



## Ducky

Good for you CR! Where did you get the stencils from? I was thinking the same idea - cutting them into painters tape and painting from there, only I was gonna print them out onto paper. I can see my way being complicated though. You are definitely using your coconut.


----------



## CattleRustler

I originally thought what you did, paper etc, but then the idea struck about direct onto the tape, seems best bang for buck that way

I got them from an arts/crafts/hobby store (right next to trader joe's called Michael's)
any arts-crafts / hobby store should have them

EDIT:
similar to this but in Helvetica

letter stencils example


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 43.5 - mini update - stripe de-taping and inner clear coat*

detaped both halves, stripe came out pretty clean with sharp edges...


























since I had 58F degrees I decided to go for clear on the inner side of of the bottom half. taped off for overspray








I clear coated with the door shut and immediately got the part in a clean box for drying, no pics yet, didnt want to get crap in the wet clear. After I vented out the room for a bit I used a piece of alu bar to slightly prop open one of the corners of the box for venting (not in pic)

Ill have pics of clear coat after drying, and as I progress.








tomr and wednesday are gonna be windy, rainy, and cold, but thrs and fri look better for more clearing work.

cross your fingers with me








thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## pjlietz

Very clean lines on the stripe man! Cool idea to for keeping crud out of the clear coat


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks pj


----------



## nategr8ns

amazing! Your line came out cleaner than my mouse lines did







. Did you do anything special to prep it? I think I may have just been careless and used crappy tape though.


----------



## DarkNite

Wowowowo looks awesome insane


----------



## repo_man

Cr, I'm smiling now that the stripe is done. It came out really well, the lines are crisp and clean! Congrats on a great job there man


----------



## Ducky

Nice stripe CR! The white stripe with the black interior and the red exterior looks epic. Makes me want to go out and put a stripe on my car!


----------



## Syrillian

Lookin' great CR!

I really like your "drying box", I will have to use that idea the next time I paint here at home.


----------



## Dragoon

Awesome work on the stripe CR.









Any estimated time for completion?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


amazing! Your line came out cleaner than my mouse lines did







. Did you do anything special to prep it? I think I may have just been careless and used crappy tape though.


thanks. All I used was blue tape, and made sure to press the edges well a few times, especially right before paint. then when I painted I didnt spray at low angles, I sprayed as perpendicular as possible to the face

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


Wowowowo looks awesome insane










thanks mate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Cr, I'm smiling now that the stripe is done. It came out really well, the lines are crisp and clean! Congrats on a great job there man










cheers brother









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Nice stripe CR! The white stripe with the black interior and the red exterior looks epic. Makes me want to go out and put a stripe on my car!










haha - go for it! thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lookin' great CR!
I really like your "drying box", I will have to use that idea the next time I paint here at home.


thanks Syr. I have been using that drying method for a while now, albeit cardboard boxes over smaller painted parts. It really helps. I cant take credit, someone else suggested it (forgets who) during Gumdrop iirc. I repped that person back then.

Hey syr, did you see my rouging pics an update or two ago? I was curious what you thought. I think it came out ok. I didnt spend epic amounts of time, and it doesnt look as good as your masterful work, but its way better than what it was.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Awesome work on the stripe CR.








Any estimated time for completion?










thanks Dragoon. I am trying for somwhere in the next 10-14 days or so, considering I dont work on it every single day, but I will as much as I can


----------



## Tator Tot

Just got to see the stripe today CR,lookin great, specially after my binge TF2 playing last night!


----------



## WBaS

That stripe came out really nice, especially considering you had to cover red with it! Nice work


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Just got to see the stripe today CR,lookin great, specially after my binge TF2 playing last night!









lol, thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
That stripe came out really nice, especially considering you had to cover red with it! Nice work









thanks


----------



## CattleRustler

Just had a quick look at the bottom of the case that was inner cleared (drying inside that big box), its looking good, and crap-free in the finish









too bad I didnt use that drying box when I originally painted the case, especially the insides, some crap in the black but oh well. The outsides have been color sanded and will be dried in there when cleared so it should keep crapola-in-finish to a minimum

I'm starting to get excited as the finish is approaching


----------



## edwardm

cooooooool


----------



## pjlietz

Can't wait man!


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers fellas


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 44 - Phail Stencils, win clear coats*

First things first, even tho it was 62 today, needed to break out the oil filled heater
















letter stencils to cut out the words "TOP SECRET" onto blue tape








all went well








until I tried to remove the tape
EPIC PHAIL








couldnt waste time on origami bs, so I decided to get as much paint based stuff done as I could while I had warm temps and extra heat

I ordered the quiksteel but I couldnt wait around for it to get here so I painted the latch brackets








4 coats prime








4 coats Krylon black gloss








Ill clear them another day








case lid needed clear inside, taped off








prepared a bed for it, as dust free as possible








case bottom that was already inner cleared was ready for outter clear. used a box to raise it off the surface








prepared the same type of raised surface so when it was done I could drop it on there and not worry about the rim touching anything etc








ready to go...








like the other clearing I didnt want to linger with pics and chance crap in the finish so I blew 4 coats of clear and hid that sucker in the drying box.








I know it doesnt make for good worklogs taking pics of stuff thats hidden but bare with me mates, the shweet pics are coming 









no modding tomr or sunday








back at it monday eve
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Tator Tot

Kinda sucks about the letters man, better luck next go.

Painting is looking superb though. Keep it up mate!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Kinda sucks about the letters man, better luck next go.

Painting is looking superb though. Keep it up mate!









thanks mate. Ill probably have to do paper with the stencils


----------



## Ducky

Oh man oh man oh man, it's looking sweet!

Guess today was a clearcoat day


----------



## Dragoon

Awesome!


----------



## zlojack

F'n right!

Good work CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Oh man oh man oh man, it's looking sweet!
Guess today was a clearcoat day










yeah







I am zooted from fume









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Awesome!




























Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


F'n right!
Good work CR!


Thanks mate


----------



## Dylan

lookin' good


----------



## sizeak

w00T!! Clear C0at! Its sent me mad lols, anyway moving on swiftly. Epis CR, glad its all finally coming together for you dude


----------



## nategr8ns

Yes!
So are you not painting Top Secret on it anymore?


----------



## Blitz6804

He will Nate, but he needs an alternative method.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice work CR!


----------



## Indignity

Props CR! Coming along nicely!


----------



## thunder12

good job!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


lookin' good










thanks Dylan









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


w00T!! Clear C0at! Its sent me mad lols, anyway moving on swiftly. Epis CR, glad its all finally coming together for you dude


thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Yes!
So are you not painting Top Secret on it anymore?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


He will Nate, but he needs an alternative method.


correct Blitz, Nate yes I am but I will have to cut out the stencil letters in a sheet of paper instead of on tape (I should have tried purple tape instead of blue now that I think about it) The paper should work fine. Ill just need to spray 2 quick, careful coats and get the paper off right after. I was worried about bleeds thats why I opted for tape originally, but if there are any bleeds using paper its no biggie since I can still color sand any areas with 1500, since it isnt cleared yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


nice work CR!










thanks Pwn

As for painting I think all that remains are these letters, then the clear coat for that same surface (case lid) then I can bury the rattle cans for the winter


----------



## Indignity

Hey CR, I was just going through one of masbuskado's logs & seen that he had some vinyl lettering done by his bro-in-law... Maybe contact him for either lettering on the case or to make a stencil you could use?


----------



## CattleRustler

I saw vinyl letters at the craft shop but I was like









link?


----------



## Indignity

The "stickers" are posted In this post, but there are tons of sites that do custom letterz (Like here).. There should be tons in that big city you live in as well.. Try silk-screeners or print shops as well.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Indignity +REP


----------



## Indignity

Thanks for the rep CR, but I just wanted to assist if I could









By the way, if you got fonts & are going to approach a silk-screener or printer, burn them onto disk in case they don't have them or send them to your gmail account for retrieval should they need them


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, I doubt I am going to use vinyl or have the lettering done by a silk screener, but its good info to have for any future stuff, so its much appreciated


----------



## CattleRustler

Of course the Quiksteel arrived today in the mail, lol. I painted the latch brackets yesterday but I wanted to do the quiksteel repair and tapping beofe I painted them, but I didnt know when the package was gonna arrive (if at all). Oh well









Maybe Ill knead a piece of it and jam it in the screw hole today (in the kitchen because I am baby sitting today and tomr (no modding))

If I do Ill take a few pics


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 44.2 - Latch bracket repair with QuikSteel*

So the stuff arrived today. I wasnt going to do any modding today since I had Jessie all day but this was a quick thing I could do in the kitchen, from where I could see her etc

there's the stuff...








brought some stuff up from the workshop, sorry for the dirty stove :embarassed:








the hole on the left is the one needing treatment








set Jess up with a fruit strip and some juice
















kneaded the putty for a few mins and plugged up the hole. I used an allen wrench that fit the hole to stuff the putty in there in layers so there were no air gaps (hopefully)








sorry for the quickie but its all I could get done while on daddy-detail

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Dragoon

I hope that gets fixed. Keep it up, modding and doing daddy work... Impressive!









Keep it up.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers Dragoon


----------



## Dylan

How bad does that stuff smell?

Ive used something similar and could barley stand the odor.


----------



## Tator Tot

Cheers CR, lookin good.

Though, when using that stuff, try to find something the same shape as the hole, it works better to keep out air pockets.

I find the oposite end of screw drivers (just the metal shaft) works nice.

I picked up an assorted size set for 10$ and its works great for me. Just pull the handles off.


----------



## theCanadian

Scrolling Scrolling Scrolling through update.... BAM!!! WHAT KIND OF CASE MOD IS THAT???!!! It looks so realistic!! (post 1491) second last picture!!

On a serious note... that made me remember the reaction picture from the gumdrop build. How has she liked that one thus far?


----------



## LiquidForce

holy crap.... you are awesome, and have so much patience! i would try to knock something like this out in a weekend and its taking you 3 going on 4 months









when do you think you will finish?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
How bad does that stuff smell?
Ive used something similar and could barley stand the odor.

yeah it had a bit of a stink to it, similar to jbweld, but it didnt fill the entire area with stank so not so bad tbh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Cheers CR, lookin good.
Though, when using that stuff, try to find something the same shape as the hole, it works better to keep out air pockets.
I find the oposite end of screw drivers (just the metal shaft) works nice.
I picked up an assorted size set for 10$ and its works great for me. Just pull the handles off.

yep, I was looking for a small nail to use the head as a plunger but I couldnt find a small enough one so I resorted to the allen shaft









Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Scrolling Scrolling Scrolling through update.... BAM!!! WHAT KIND OF CASE MOD IS THAT???!!! It looks so realistic!! (post 1491) second last picture!!
On a serious note... that made me remember the reaction picture from the gumdrop build. How has she liked that one thus far?

hehe, thanks mate. she loves the computer







its temporarily out of comission while a new table is sought

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
holy crap.... you are awesome, and have so much patience! i would try to knock something like this out in a weekend and its taking you 3 going on 4 months








when do you think you will finish?

thanks







hopefully in the next couple weeks it will be done. thanks for watching


----------



## DarkNite

Awww man gonna be an awesome case


----------



## Manyak

that's odd, the pictures aren't showing up for me. its like they aren't even in the post....


----------



## Syrillian

"Daddy detail"









You go, you righteous-modding Dad!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


that's odd, the pictures aren't showing up for me. its like they aren't even in the post....


thats odd, they are fine here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"Daddy detail"








You go, you righteous-modding Dad!


lol, thanks








hey Syr, did you ever see the update with the rouging?
It came out pretty good, thanks for the tips along the way


----------



## Manyak

ok, _now_ they are showing up.

The moon must have been aligned just right to cut off the picture server.


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Whoa, this looks like you reached into your monitor and grabbed the suitcase out of Team Fortress and kept it in your house. HAHA. So much dedicated time and effort it is awesome. The paint job looks glamorous. Remember to polish, polish, polish it. I want to see the reflection of the room like im looking in a mirror.







.

Epic man. keep it up.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Lambent, I had a question about that actually...

I cleared the outside of the bottom half the other day (day 44 update) and I am not too impressed with the clear coat. TBH is was smoother and shinier with just the red paint, now it looks a bit orange peel and not so glossy, what can I do to shine it up a bit, short of any more spraying which probably wouldnt help anyway? I am under the impression I need to wait a month before any kind of waxing.

?


----------



## prracer6

Lookin really good


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks Lambent, I had a question about that actually...

I cleared the outside of the bottom half the other day (day 44 update) and I am not too impressed with the clear coat. TBH is was smoother and shinier with just the red paint, now it looks a bit orange peel and not so glossy, what can I do to shine it up a bit, short of any more spraying which probably wouldnt help anyway? I am under the impression I need to wait a month before any kind of waxing.

?

Yes, for waxing you have to wait 30 to 60 days before you wax it. Wax puts a coating on the surface which seals it an does not let new paint cure. A polish does not seal the surface it smooths it out while still lettting the paint cure. So you can polish it with a non-silicone polish it would be labeled safe for freshly painted surfaces or new paint. I Pm'ed you so we can discuss the project more.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Would be super cool if you were to fit a monitor in the lid.









subbed'


----------



## theCanadian

little late for that one DD. But yes, 'super cool' indeed.







As if it wasn't already 'super cool'.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I have wanted to make a suitcase rig for years now that has a flat screen in the lid...kind of an all-in-one lan bag. I could have done it to if I could have figured out how to mod a laptop screen to fit a desktop plug.


----------



## theCanadian

...meh... i've seen that mod done here on OCN. i dont know by who. (whom?)

Edit: i meant the mod of a lappy screen to a vga plug.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


Lookin really good


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7*


Yes, for waxing you have to wait 30 to 60 days before you wax it. Wax puts a coating on the surface which seals it an does not let new paint cure. A polish does not seal the surface it smooths it out while still lettting the paint cure. So you can polish it with a non-silicone polish it would be labeled safe for freshly painted surfaces or new paint. I Pm'ed you so we can discuss the project more.


yeah, sorry, I knew that, I didnt mean waxing, I meant to say polishing. Any products you recommend? I hear good things about 3m stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


Would be super cool if you were to fit a monitor in the lid.








subbed'


thanks for the sub







someone suggested that early on, and while thats cool, it doesnt go with this mod (to replicate the intelligence case a closely as possible, and have a pc inside) cheers tho









Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


little late for that one DD. But yes, 'super cool' indeed.







As if it wasn't already 'super cool'.


thanks theCanadian, cheers


----------



## Warfarin88

I've been waiting to fawn over your progress until you had a more completed shot of the case, but I fail.

fawn fawn fawn fawn









Looking awesome Cattle. Truly.

As far as polishing compounds. 3M does make some nice stuff in my experience, but exercise caution (maybe toss together a test panel) with their compounds. Some of their stuff is brutally abrasive. Pretty good rule of thumb (but by no means definitive): If you can feel the "grit" when you rub the compound between your fingers, its probably (much) more aggressive than what you're looking for here.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Oh I hope you don't think I was ripping on your mod...this is a million times nicer then anything I could ever build lol I was just reminiscing about my epic fail that your project reminded me of. It looks great!!! That red really pops!

I would like to see that laptop screen to desktop mod though...


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*


I've been waiting to fawn over your progress until you had a more completed shot of the case, but I fail.

fawn fawn fawn fawn









Looking awesome Cattle. Truly.

As far as polishing compounds. 3M does make some nice stuff in my experience, but exercise caution (maybe toss together a test panel) with their compounds. Some of their stuff is brutally abrasive. Pretty good rule of thumb (but by no means definitive): If you can feel the "grit" when you rub the compound between your fingers, its probably (much) more aggressive than what you're looking for here.


thanks mate







, and thanks for the info. I can test on a small area of black underneath where the mobo pan will be stting so if its no good it wont be seen. I'm 2 paint sessions away from being done, then on to assembly - stay tuned

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


Oh I hope you don't think I was ripping on your mod...this is a million times nicer then anything I could ever build lol I was just reminiscing about my epic fail that your project reminded me of. It looks great!!! That red really pops!

I would like to see that laptop screen to desktop mod though...


thanks mate, no I didnt think you were ripping - its all good


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Well CR there's heavy duty compound which you dont want to use, medium compound -(rubbing compound) , and light compound-(polishing compound) which sole purpose is to remove oxidation, fading or fine scratches like color sanding to restore gloss assuming you had a smooth glossy surface at one point. If it is matte or semi matte to begin with it is only going to get marginally better with compound but still look opaque. You would have to color sand it to smooth the surface out depending on how much smoothness you want. 1500 grit to start it off then 2000 to finish it.

It could have been the atmospheric conditions and temp in your work area (most likely), or spray passes were too fast or too far away from the part. or possibly just excessive clear coat on when you sprayed each coat which could cause the matteness also. It wasnt too excessive to cause runs or sags. It looks smooth on the egdes and such cause those areas it flows out nice and the clear is thinner on there.

After sanding, Use medium rubbing compound to start off just enough to give you a head start on bring the gloss and smoothness back. To finish it off with light compound, Turtle wax makes a real good polishing compound for you that is inexpensive you can get it at wally world and pep boys I think. Now since you put 4 coats on it the color sanding will prolly smooth up the clear and knock down off first coat maybe second depending on how smooth you want it. In day 43.5 mini update I see it sanded smooth there, prolly like that. if you have rubbing compound cool other wise get the 3m it is also at wally world at least in my town. The turtle wax polish is a must cause it the light compound you need. You dont have to get the meguiars you can choose a different polish if you want or if you have a liquid polish of your own.


----------



## theCanadian

I agree with lambent.... any post that length on a "rubbing compound" I'm going to assume is informative









He even has pictures which I'm assuming are relevant!


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

For your concern CR, Also looking at it at a shallow angle shows the gloss, and viewing it straight shows the reflectivness. As you see in the pics for Blue Light District below

*Gloss *









*Reflectivness*









Hehe, so the diagnosis for intelli is it has no reflectivness on the said part you mentioned and to fix that you for sure need color sanding my friend and the advice I mentioned above.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7*


For your concern CR, Also looking at it at a shallow angle shows the gloss, and viewing it straight shows the reflectivness. As you see in the pics for Blue Light District below

*Gloss *









*Reflectivness*









Hehe, so the diagnosis for intelli is it has no reflectivness on the said part you mentioned and to fix that you for sure need color sanding my friend and the advice I mentioned above.


















That looks amazing! Was that done with spray cans and color sanding!?


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks for your post Lambent, maybe its early here and I am still not awake, but I dont understand what you're saying as far as the steps to take. Are you saying sand the case with 1500 then 2000, then polish with medium, then light polish? for the record I am not looking for that amount of gloss/reflective as seen in your panels, I just have some clear that is slightly op'd/matte


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Thanks for your post Lambent, maybe its early here and I am still not awake, but I dont understand what you're saying as far as the steps to take. Are you saying sand the case with 1500 then 2000, then polish with medium, then light polish? for the record I am not looking for that amount of gloss/reflective as seen in your panels, I just have some clear that is slightly op'd/matte

Yes sand the case with 1500 then 2000 then your actually "rubbing it out" with the rubbing compound then polishing it with turtle wax compound in the pic. you should follow up with a nice liquid polish safe for new paint to take out the swirl marks.

My panel was the result of lots and lots of sanding, you *don't* have to do that much by any means. But I would have to see a pic of your panel to see how matte it looks and the texture of the finish to recommend if color sanding is nessescary or if you can get by with just rubbing it out and polishing it. Remember to put the pic in your OCN album and then post it here, other wise I wont be able to see it because im at work now.


----------



## Syrillian

*lurks in awe*


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*lurks in awe*


Hehe, I see you lurking (shines spotlight on you). It was lots of work but to me it was worth it. Thank you.


----------



## wastedtime

This is looking cool CR. Feels like I havent posted in years. I've been lurking around and hardly posting. 
I cant wait to see this clear coated and all done


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day44.4 - mini update - bottom half clear, top half lettering*

Here's the case bottom half that got the clear a few days back. Never showed pics while wet, so since its dry, here's a few







...


























If I am going to get the case lid cleared and done on friday (65F temps expected) then I needed to get the letter stencil stuff done. Last night, at some pretty late hour for a work-day, I got busy. I cut the stencils into the cover of a magaizine








angled it and taped it onto the case lid, then masked off for overspray








after 2 light coats of spray, and letting it sit for about 30 mins, I pulled off the masks, down to the stencil mask (bites nails)








pulled off lettering mask...

















If I had to rate the lettering I'd give it a 7/10. I think it came out ok, it could have been better but it could be much worse too, so...

theres a bit of overspray around the letters but it almost looks like it belongs somehow. On friday I will re-assess the overspray and if its too much I can get in there with some 1500 and get rid of most of it.

Also youll note I decided to keep the stencil gaps in the O, P, and R. I looked at it long and hard and decided it wasnt worth taking the chance of freehand brush action to close the letters, vs how they look as is.

Overall I dont hate how it came out. The perfectionist in me wishes I did better, but the realist in me says it is good, and dont go mucking it up at this stage in the game. I am listening to the realist more closely lately.

More on friday - thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Dragoon

Awesome job on the lettering, looks really "realistic". After dried up it should look better. You could post a photo of it after dried up.

And just a 7/10? If it came out straight it wouldn't look so... so... "natural"? lol

Keep it up!


----------



## EuroFix

The lettering looks good - any cleaner lines and it would be almost too perfect. How does it compare to the in-game version?


----------



## Dragoon

Looks pretty close imo.

EDIT: That would make one hell of a siggy.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Awesome job on the lettering, looks really "realistic". After dried up it should look better. You could post a photo of it after dried up.

And just a 7/10? If it came out straight it wouldn't look so... so... "natural"? lol

Keep it up!











thanks Dragoon









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EuroFix*


The lettering looks good - any cleaner lines and it would be almost too perfect. How does it compare to the in-game version?


I guess it does have that "quick and dirty" military oversprayed look, except the real case has clean sharp letters









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*











Looks pretty close imo.

EDIT: That would make one hell of a siggy.


thanks for the encouragement guys








Ill assess when its dry. I cant say I'd be displeased if I left it as is, but we'll see.

cheers


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


*theres a bit of overspray around the letters but it almost looks like it belongs somehow.

Also youll note I decided to keep the stencil gaps in the O, P, and R. I looked at it long and hard and decided it wasnt worth taking the chance of freehand brush action to close the letters, vs how they look as is.

*
*
*
*
**
That's exactly what I was going to say! Honestly, I think it looks like some military engineer was told to paint it on, and so he made a stencil and sprayed it







.

I think you should keep the gaps, it adds to the stenciled look (which is exactly what it should look like IMO).

All I can say is: F YES*


----------



## Warfarin88

I think the perfectionist in you might be off his rocker.









I seriously don't think that lettering could have come out any better. I wouldn't change a thing.

Looking great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks nate








yeah I am keeping the gaps, just need to assess the over spray when dry

cheers fellas
your opinions really help and really matter - keep em coming (good and bad)

EDIT: cheers Warf (cross-post)


----------



## prracer6

sweet. lookin good cattle


----------



## Dragoon

All I gotta say is:


















Cheers guys


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


sweet. lookin good cattle


thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


All I gotta say is:


















Cheers guys










lol

"trust me..." famous last words


----------



## Syrillian

"trust me", this custom case/mod is astounding.









CR ~ are you going to be adding some type of bumpers or feet so that the awesome paint job is not marred when you place the case on a desk, either on the cases side, or or standing up on end?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
"trust me", this custom case/mod is astounding.









CR ~ are you going to be adding some type of bumpers or feet so that the awesome paint job is not marred when you place the case on a desk, either on the cases side, or or standing up on end?

Thanks mate









(on the feets) of course mate







I think you have missed a few updates, or maybe it was so long ago that you forgot, in which case I wouldnt blame you as this is taking forever LOL

see this ancient update--->Day 21










Or did you mean aside from those??
I get it now


----------



## Syrillian

Ah, yes...

Thank you for graciously reminding the Ol' Man without slamming









But also, how about when the case is lying flat.... or has my senility encompassed that post as well...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Ah, yes...

Thank you for graciously reminding the Ol' Man without slamming









But also, how about when the case is lying flat.... or has my senility encompassed that post as well...

lol Syrillian, maybe you should rename yourself "Senility".







Good points though. Wouldn't want to mar up that paint job









Looking good CR. This has definitely taken a long time. You have way more patience than I have.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
lol Syrillian, *maybe you should rename yourself "Senility"*.







Good points though. Wouldn't want to mar up that paint job









Looking good CR. This has definitely taken a long time. You have way more patience than I have.











...hey wait... what are we laughing at again?


----------



## OverclockTheStock

awesome...


----------



## CattleRustler

lol
thanks guys

Syr, yes you are correct, I intended to make a stand of some sort so it could stand upright, but I dunno. As for flat, theres always the old t-shirt method for now


----------



## FireMarshallBill

I like the letters how they are with the overspray, it makes it look like it was stamped on which I think is an appropriate effect. It anyone asks tell them you wanted it to come out that way


----------



## wastedtime

Yes the overspray around the letters looks like it belongs there








Great job CR.


----------



## nafljhy

and i







and









i don't know how to stop


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 







and i







and









i don't know how to stop









Here:


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


I like the letters how they are with the overspray, it makes it look like it was stamped on which I think is an appropriate effect. It anyone asks tell them you wanted it to come out that way




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Yes the overspray around the letters looks like it belongs there








Great job CR.


thanks wasted. This seems to be the prevailing opinion







That's good, itll save me some work then









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Here:


----------



## nafljhy

hehe, thanks dragoon. i finally got it cleaned up but i'm starting to







again as i see pics!









as for the that slight overspray, i think it looks good as is.. having it w/o the overspray would make it look tooo clean to me.


----------



## BlankThis

CR the lettering looks great! It looks more realistic as is then if it was perfect









Keep it up









~B~


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Here:





























Save some for me









CR ~ The lettering looks more genuine the way that it is, imho. I have sprayed a number of stencils and templates in my time, and they all looked like that.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for all the input guys. I may just leave it as is then, and just clear it this afternoon, minus overspray sanding


----------



## Blitz6804

Sorry to rock the boat, but I am with OCCR.* For authenticity's sake, I think the overspray has to go.

*Obsessive-Compulsive CattleRustler


----------



## Aawa

I think it would look a lot better without the overspray. But I am also very aware of the time it has taken you to get to this point. And would understand if you didn't get rid of the overspray.

I will say though great job so far! :clap:


----------



## Tator Tot

I agree with Sryllian, but all looks great CR. Glad to see the progress!


----------



## VCheeZ

I say leave the stencil. It is supposed to have a degree of overspray. To make that part exact would kind of kill the effect imo. When is the last time you saw a stencil on a footlocker or any military property that did NOT have overspray on the stencil?


----------



## pjlietz

I'd say leave it as is. Looks great man!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for all the comments guys, I chose to leave it

update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 45 - All over the place and stuff*

had to tap out the latch bracket, clamped it down using a pencil to offset its "shelved" shape








tools








once I began drilling I knew it was over, the QuikSteel failed due to the fact that there was barely any surrounding material. The quicksteel plug was a hairline wider than the drill bit. what to do, what to do?








the only option was to rifle that SOB to 8-32 and do it right! I used progressively larger bits starting at the tap of 4-40, until I chewed it up to the right size, then I tapped it








theres barely anything left of the cylinder (notice on right the cylinder breaking)
It managed to have a few threads below the break so I should be able to mount it. The screws are internal so the size difference, if anyone asks, will receive an aluminum baseball bat upside the cranium
















time to do some electrical work. decided to extend the leds for power and hdd








snipped the 3x kk tails








tried out my new helper. omg what a life saver

























during electrical work A7x cme on so I had to dance around and break *****








back to electrical... I watched a video not too long ago of a guy explaining these joints. his advice was to heat from below then touch it with solder and it will get sucked into the joint, forming a tight bond...








omg he was so right (+REPs for that guy, whoever he was







)

both extensions done








dun dun dun, syrillian territory...

decided to practice with the syringe weld on stuff








all I can say is thank god I had on gloves, eye protection, long sleeves, and a respirator. why? because when I poured it into the funnel it splashed everywhere! It ran down the can as I held it and it took off the printing, and transferred it to my gloves!!

f-me!








ok, so I managed to get a drop in the syringe, grabbed some scraps of clear acrylic








bonded it in the same plane that my pices for the switch plate will go
waited a min or two and damn.... that sht wouldnt budge!








got happy and started doing more tests, figuring out how to squeeze out the air, turn over, let go so it doesnt spray, then press gently as you slide the syringe across the joint. This second bond was much cleaner, juice-wise. I was able to break it later tho. I think because it was not clean, and not tight. great thing this "testing" concept, a great thing








taped off the case lid for clear








needed to rise that sucker so I used tissue boxes
inserted two boxes taped to the inside of the lid, then taped the whole thing down to a cardboard sheet that would fit in the drying box

















kids, dont try this at home
(paint warming on a heater)








4 coats clear and into the drying box








more adventures tomr
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nafljhy

nice CR! i like the paint heating method and the solder technique! where did you get your litttle helper? i need one.


----------



## CattleRustler

the helper is from perf pcs
the heat technique is to NOT BE USED BY ANYONE


----------



## Dragoon

Looks great!









That's an unorthodox way to warm up the paint lol


----------



## wastedtime

This is cool CR. Man you have experimented so much with paint and painting methods during the course of this mod. You should do a tutorial on how different paint yeild different results etc.. and the speed painting technique that you came up with is FTW.

I say this everytime.. but I say it again... "Cant wait to see this completed !!!!"









-wasted


----------



## Ducky

Awesome stuff CR! I've been moping about, but don't think I could miss out on all this paint stuff


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Looks great!









That's an unorthodox way to warm up the paint lol




























Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
This is cool CR. Man you have experimented so much with paint and painting methods during the course of this mod. You should do a tutorial on how different paint yeild different results etc.. and the speed painting technique that you came up with is FTW.

I say this everytime.. but I say it again... "Cant wait to see this completed !!!!"









-wasted

many cheers wasted









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Awesome stuff CR! I've been moping about, but don't think I could miss out on all this paint stuff









thanks Ducky, no moping...
A7X SCREAM!


----------



## noname

hey this is really cool man! maybe try and divise a way so you can basically throw the case and it wont break anything?


----------



## hiiyah777

Looking great, CR!!!!


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


It managed to have a few threads below the break so I should be able to mount it. The screws are internal so the size difference, if anyone asks, will receive an aluminum baseball bat upside the cranium










Boink!









Looks great! That helper thing looks like a life saver! I was recently trying to solder connections in an old RC controller, and omg it was impossible by myself


----------



## sizeak

Quote:

during electrical work A7x cme on so I had to dance around and break *****








Good taste dude


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## sizeak

Nin?


----------



## CattleRustler

nin's cool but im more like...

  
 



  



 
 ...lately

Quote: 
  ...And the rain will kill us all
throw ourselves against the wall
but no one else can see
the preservation of the martyr in me...


----------



## WBaS

Awesome music choices CR! Do you like bands such as In Flames, Dark Tranquility, Children of Bodom, Killswitch Engage, etc?


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks. I have very wide and varied musical taste (being a musician does that I guess, and Im an old f so, haaha) I play drums, bass, guitar, and some limited keys. Played in bands as a drummer, and later in other bands as bassist. Played out shows etc. Thats fun stuff.

I know of Killswitch Engage, not sure about the others by the band names, I probably have heard songs tho. When I am modding in the garage I keep on Octane 20 on the satellite radio. They play a cool mix of heavy stuff, mostly all newer stuff like A7X, Slipknot, Breaking Benjamin, Tool, A Prefect Circle, System Of A Down, Shinedown, The Exies, Mudvaygne etc, stuff like that

Then when I am in the mood I can switch the alternative station that plays mostly 90's alternative stuff like Stone Temple Pilots







, Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam, etc

(dont mind the video that some kids made, posting this for audio content only







)


----------



## Blitz6804

*Nurses a cracked cranium.*

As CattleRustler has said: DO NOT HEAT PAINT IN THIS METHOD! Paint is HIGHLY flammable. Leaving the paint on the radiator even a second too long, or having the temperature a degree too high, could result in a sudden explosion with flammable fluid going everywhere.

Think Molotov ****tail...

I am glad to see that no cattle nor their rustlers were harmed in the making of that update though.

*Awaits the results of the clearing and the snow.*


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Great solder job CR, now you can make the wires just as long as they need to be to reach their destination, make real neat cable management.


----------



## Indignity

CR, you're a year younger than me, but we share the same passion for music! 90s Metal & Alternative will stand as the best era in Rock Music ever regardless of what anyone says!!!!

There were soo many groups that came & went during that time that were incredibly talented. Many went bye bye because they chose to go mainstream pop, but there are still a ton of bands that put out great albums that never got play after their initial releases. God, I don't know how many bands I actually seen during the late 80s, early 90s due to the incredible amount of beers I drank.. We had 4 clubs that catered to the metal crowd here in Milwaukee that were jam packed every weekend (I know 4 is probably 1/8 what you had in NY). We also have some noted venues that constantly hosted the big names. I bet we moshed to many the same groups during those times!

I even played a little bass myself, but never good enough to be in a band. I had a 6-string Ibanez that I loved. 
.
.
.
.
.
Then I got married, The End









Keep up the continued great work & employ the use of warm water next time you go to rattle please!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


*Nurses a cracked cranium.*

As CattleRustler has said: DO NOT HEAT PAINT IN THIS METHOD! Paint is HIGHLY flammable. Leaving the paint on the radiator even a second too long, or having the temperature a degree too high, could result in a sudden explosion with flammable fluid going everywhere.

Think Molotov ****tail...

I am glad to see that no cattle nor their rustlers were harmed in the making of that update though.

*Awaits the results of the clearing and the snow.*


sound advice and thanks for reiterating it, and LOL









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


Great solder job CR, now you can make the wires just as long as they need to be to reach their destination, make real neat cable management.


I will try my best, thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


CR, you're a year younger than me, but we share the same passion for music! 90s Metal & Alternative will stand as the best era in Rock Music ever regardless of what anyone says!!!!

There were soo many groups that came & went during that time that were incredibly talented. Many went bye bye because they chose to go mainstream pop, but there are still a ton of bands that put out great albums that never got play after their initial releases. God, I don't know how many bands I actually seen during the late 80s, early 90s due to the incredible amount of beers I drank.. We had 4 clubs that catered to the metal crowd here in Milwaukee that were jam packed every weekend (I know 4 is probably 1/8 what you had in NY). We also have some noted venues that constantly hosted the big names. I bet we moshed to many the same groups during those times!

I even played a little bass myself, but never good enough to be in a band. I had a 6-string Ibanez that I loved. 
.
Then I got married, The End









Keep up the continued great work & employ the use of warm water next time you go to rattle please!










cheers mate, your post is an incredible conversation starter, which we can rejoin, but at the moment I have to go kill some red team lamers. Thanks for your comments and lets chit chat on that stuff soon. I am a year younger? COOL, you old F - HAHAHA









update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 46 - PSU exhaust shroud, latch bracket repaint*

Somehow, someway, the latch brackets that were painted days ago, went milky with clear coat last night







More on these things later








started to cut out the pieces that will be the trim for the two sets of roller dails in the case. measured off for the first cut








busted out the trusty scroll saw, and started cutting








PLINK! never f-ing fails, blade broke :sigh:








replaced blade and finished the two pieces








decided to see if the non-symetrical hex bar could be used, in lieu of getting other material. Thats the 6 feet of clear "hex" bar from mcmaster

















cut off about a foot, wasnt too easy (binding, melting) so it wasnt boding well for this stuff








went to cut a test piece and PLINK, another blade gone








took the bar with the broken blade and smacked it on the cement floor to reveal a bound blade in a piece of crap shaped acrylic. Packed it back up and moved on








lightly sanded the latch brackets with 1500
(I want to melt these things in a furnace, but thats tmi







) We'll come back to these








started making the psu shroud using the weld on 3 + syringe stuff

<rant>
the design of that can (weld on 3) is the worst F-ING thing I have ever seen!! There's an inner cap that is tough to remove (altho I see its necessity preventing evap), then once you remove it, and try to pour the stuff into a funnel...FORGET IT! The shape of the rim basically CAUSES spillage, all the while being toxic sh-t to begin with. What the F were they thinking? The person or persons responsible for that can design need a good long talking to and a smack in the mouth
</rant>








welded the top part








welded the side part








stood up to join the last seem in the lower left corner now








syringed and pressing...








came out ok
















Syrillian, how do you get rid of weld on 3 bleed?








ready to test fit
























couldnt resist this while repainting and reclearing the latch brackets (which I forgot to pic)








no modding tomr
back with more next week
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nafljhy

nice job CR! sucks about the blades though







and that acrylic psu cover/fan shroud looks awesome.


----------



## Blitz6804

Forgive stupidity, but what exactly is the purpose of the shroud/cover? Merely aesthetic?


----------



## nategr8ns

nice work again! Did the Weld-on bleed melt away any of the acrylic? I would assume sanding is the only way to fix it.


----------



## xlastshotx

Wow I love this case so much, just looks amazing














! I cant wait to see more


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


nice job CR! sucks about the blades though







and that acrylic psu cover/fan shroud looks awesome.


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Forgive stupidity, but what exactly is the purpose of the shroud/cover? Merely aesthetic?


the pus exhaust is inside the case, so the shroud will channel exhaust out, there will be a cyinder on its outside, and a hose going to the back, where it will connect to an outter exhaust bezel









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*











nice work again! Did the Weld-on bleed melt away any of the acrylic? I would assume sanding is the only way to fix it.


thanks. I dunno, it bled thru down onto the paper so it either melted some acryl or it left paper residue, either way I think i should sand it. Want to hear Syr's advice first tho


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

yeah I was kinda thinking a pot of warm water would be better for that can of paint lol at least your still alive...

When I was about 11 (1989) my friend and I were repainting our skateboards and when the can ran out we thought it would be fun to throw a screw driver at the can...I hit the can and it popped...it started spraying out and spinning around like a ground bloom flower does on the 4th of july...it sprayed little tiny black drops all over the side of my buddys freshly painted house....his parents were so pissed that they made us repaint each droplet with a tiny little detail brush...needless to say we learned our lesson...rattle cans are not toys


----------



## theCanadian

OOOh, a weekend update! Those are rare. Looking good CR. I wouldn't worry about the bleed in the welding stuff. If I understand your design correctly, you shouldn't see it at all.


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey CR, I like the new tags my friend!


----------



## Ducky

Good stuff, sorry to see the blades go to crap though. Was it the materials you were cuttin or crappy blades?


----------



## repo_man

Just got back on CR, this is looking better and better! I'm sorry to hear about the stencil bleeding, but honestly, I _really_ like it how it is. I don't know why, I agree with you, it just looks perfect on the case. I think it looks _*spectacular*_!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


yeah I was kinda thinking a pot of warm water would be better for that can of paint lol at least your still alive...

When I was about 11 (1989) my friend and I were repainting our skateboards and when the can ran out we thought it would be fun to throw a screw driver at the can...I hit the can and it popped...it started spraying out and spinning around like a ground bloom flower does on the 4th of july...it sprayed little tiny black drops all over the side of my buddys freshly painted house....his parents were so pissed that they made us repaint each droplet with a tiny little detail brush...needless to say we learned our lesson...rattle cans are not toys










hehe, yeah. I dont ever leave it unattended, and its only on there for a few minutes. couldnt be arsed to deal with bringing hot water down two flights







Yesterday I almost forgot the black on there, when grabbed it it was warm - close call









Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


OOOh, a weekend update! Those are rare. Looking good CR. I wouldn't worry about the bleed in the welding stuff. If I understand your design correctly, you shouldn't see it at all.


yeah its inside the case, but I was curious on how to remove it since I will be doing other projects that use this stuff and will be visible









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hey CR, I like the new tags my friend!










the mods keep adding stuff to it. I havent added tags since the beginning. Some of them are funny tho









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Good stuff, sorry to see the blades go to crap though. Was it the materials you were cuttin or crappy blades?


that hex bar is something other than cast acrylic I think, or its thickness is messing me up. I think for the roller dials I will need wood, then I can paint em white.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Just got back on CR, this is looking better and better! I'm sorry to hear about the stencil bleeding, but honestly, I _really_ like it how it is. I don't know why, I agree with you, it just looks perfect on the case. I think it looks _*spectacular*_!










cheers mr. Repo, and welcome back








Thanks for the comments


----------



## repo_man

*sips coffee*

Morning my Yankee modder friend!


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


the design of that can (weld on 3) is the worst F-ING thing I have ever seen!! There's an inner cap that is tough to remove (altho I see its necessity preventing evap), then once you remove it, and try to pour the stuff into a funnel...FORGET IT! The shape of the rim basically CAUSES spillage, all the while being toxic sh-t to begin with. What the F were they thinking? The person or persons responsible for that can design need a good long talking to and a smack in the mouth


Get some disposable syringes and suck the weld on out of the can and into the bottle, just make sure it doesnt react to the syringe.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


*sips coffee*

Morning my Yankee modder friend!










Morning or Noon?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Morning or Noon?










I got up at like 10, so it was morning for me,LOL


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I got up at like 10, so it was morning for me,LOL


Uggh, lucky you, I got up at 6:30 to be at church to run a/v for both services









Great job on the PSU CR!


----------



## coffeejunky

CR...I remember Syr saying he sands the pieces if there are any runs. I presume you just use high grits and finish off with rouge.
Also after seeing the effects of that weld-on I think we can pinpoint the cause of Syr's senility


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys

"yankee" as in Yankees?
bleh, Im a mets fan
bleh


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah, that stuff is vicious CJ


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Uggh, lucky you, I got up at 6:30 to be at church to run a/v for both services









Great job on the PSU CR!

I wanted to be at church today, but I've been out of town all week and a few to-do's are piled up, so I'm here today.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks guys

"yankee" as in Yankees?
bleh, Im a mets fan
bleh









Yankee as in above the mason-dixon!









*yee haw* LOL


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I wanted to be at church today, but I've been out of town all week and a few to-do's are piled up, so I'm here today.









Yankee as in above the mason-dixon!









*yee haw* LOL

Or the New Yankee Workshop ... man that show was great.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Or the New Yankee Workshop ... man that show was great.

Ohhh, so true. That guy was/is awesome!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I wanted to be at church today, but I've been out of town all week and a few to-do's are piled up, so I'm here today.









Yankee as in above the mason-dixon!









*yee haw* LOL

oh, ahahaha









Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Or the New Yankee Workshop ... man that show was great.

yeah. its still on, or a form of it with that Norm guy originally from This Old House, originally with Bob Villa, until he got routed (pardon the pun)


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I wanted to be at church today...


Uh, oh. Repo, have you been doing some sinning?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Uh, oh. Repo, have you been doing some sinning?










Always,lol. That and it's been a few weeks (my church is in a separate town from where I live at college) and I miss some of the people.


----------



## sizeak

Church? What does this word mean? lol, I can't remeber when i was last in a church


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Church? What does this word mean? lol, I can't remeber when i was last in a church


You learn/witness in church about amazing things. Same here, hang around this thread and you will get something like church


----------



## CattleRustler

I will be passing around the donations basket


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I will be passing around the donations basket









HA!
















Good One.


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe


----------



## sizeak

If this is church and the starter of church is god.... Wouldn't that make CR God? This could explain alot about the world lol


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

LOL I doubt anyone has ever "witnessed" anything at church.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


LOL I doubt anyone has ever "witnessed" anything at church.


People sleeping?


----------



## CattleRustler

I worship at temple mcmaster


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I worship at temple mcmaster


That would be this building right?


















Or I guess depending on your budget, it could be something like this


----------



## wildfire99

keep up the good work man, nice to finaly see this coming together.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks








I tried finding replacement screws for the screws I got for the hinges but I am not having any luck. I scoured mcmaster last night but they dont have what I wanted:

1 1/4" shoulder screw with matching acorn nuts, in sizes smaller than 4-40. I got them in 4-40 but they dont pass thru the piano hinges I have (the ones I cut and painted etc). I was hoping to find the same setup in 3-48 but no luck. I found a 2-56 screw at 1 1/4" but the acorn nuts are the problem, I think they had self tap/self lock nylon nuts in 2-56 but I dunno about that manuever









anyone have any ideas for what I can use to secure the hinges (to replace the hinge pin on a piano hinge)? If I can get a 3-48 screw and matching acorn nut (1/4" thread depth) that would solve the problem


----------



## Syrillian

CR... Oh man... do I sympathize with your dilemma...

I just dug around in all the "crap" that I have, but I did not see anything that would serve your purpose.









Is there a pic of the dilemma?


----------



## Syrillian

I also missed this one *passes hand over head while make "whoosh" sound"...










I tape off the area so that only the offending area is showing, then I sand with 400 grit (sometimes finer depending upon the severity of the marring).

I generally sand back to 800/1000 then re-polish with the polishing pad and some rouge.

Sometimes there appears to be a "shadow" (only in certain light and at certain angles) where the flaw used to be, but for the most part it will remove it.

You could also finish it off with some Novus products:


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Syr x2


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

hey cattle, you know how the intel rotates ? i think it'd be awesome if you could get your case to do that too.. could be troublesome but it was just a thought haha anyways fantastic case mod


----------



## CattleRustler

lol thanks








as long as its not plugged in I could put it on a motorized lazy susan, or one of those pivoting platform things, like in store displays LOL.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


oh, ahahaha









yeah. its still on, or a form of it with that Norm guy originally from This Old House, originally with Bob Villa, until he got routed (pardon the pun)


















>


----------



## nategr8ns

hey indy, I knew the old actor for Bob the Builder







.
He quit a few years ago though.


----------



## Indignity

Does nobody know Roy Underhill? He could bore a mean hole with his foot-powered drill in 15 minutes.

Sorry for the OT stuff CR! I jumped at an opportunity









At least you know you have my undivided attention


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

those CD pics make me want to have seizures.


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 47 - Gemini IIs, shrink tubing, case teaser pics*

ordered a few things from frozencpu, package arrived at 1pm just as I got in the house
















10ft 1/4" shrink
10ft 1/8" shrink
4 sleeved and shrinked molex Y adapters








no thats not a pile of cat puke, thats the modding breakfast of champions - oat something or other








washed it down








now that all the case spraying is done I tore out the old grommet thing (rubber strip to prevent lids from scraping together, sits inside the upper case lip trim)








there she am








here's a few teaser shots...



































back to reality

these damn things ghosted white AGAIN! third time already. we'll come back to these damned cursed things
















le' mobo. le' stock heat sink must go








rip








cleaned








gemini II s








took off fan to replace with red led 120








ahhhh, come on guy! I didnt bargain for lots of small parts








calmed down and began assembling








problem, the cpu hs interferes with the nb hs and fan. I removed the nb hs and fan and flipped it around. the problem is, for everyhting to fit I need to run the nb cooler fanless, or get a diff nb cooler. Can this cooler run fanless? (lan party dk x38 t2r) ?








as5








what an odd cooler, you need to flip mobo to install








tightened bolts, criss cross of course
















thar she is








cleaned nb chip and cooler








time to shrink some stuff








the extensions for the led lines needed a good shrinkage








shrunk








sleeved and shrunk the led side, left the mobo side alone until tomr when I attach the KK's








these bastards again.
about to paint them black and called them done. not putting clear anywhere near these things. every time I do they go milky, even if the paint is on there a week. something about these things dont want me to succeed. F them. painted. done
















more tomr, thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## theCanadian

cool. I need to do some sleeving myself.... but I'm not willing to pay to ship a BOX for sleeving.... why don't people use common sense and ship it in a $1 envelope. It's faster, AND cheaper.


----------



## phildog549

What a great job on the project.


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Sweet painted case, I luv it, I noticed the lottery ticket on the box HAHA.







lucky birthday ! did you win?


----------



## Dragoon

That case is looking awesome CR.









Those pieces are odd, are those plastic? They look like they were sanded down after painting or, the paint was absorbed










Nice job on the sleeving and heat shrink tube.

Budwiser....


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phildog549*


What a great job on the project.










thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7*


Sweet painted case, I luv it, I noticed the lottery ticket on the box HAHA.







lucky birthday ! did you win?


thanks, yeah 20 bucks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


That case is looking awesome CR.








Those pieces are odd, are those plastic? They look like they were sanded down after painting or, the paint was absorbed








Nice job on the sleeving and heat shrink tube.
Budwiser....










thanks. No they are metal like the other parts I painted and cleared no problem, its indeed odd.







bud


----------



## nafljhy

that case is gorgeous! i want to take her out on a date.







may i CR?


----------



## wastedtime

Great job CR. I cant stop looking at the professionally painted case


----------



## Warfarin88

That really is intense CattleRustler.

I generally don't get too riled up over the theme mods, but this is just straight up cool.

There's been plenty of conversions of "x" conventional item into a computer case done out there before, but I dare say this is the cleanest I've ever come across.

Well done sir.

Very well.


----------



## Tator Tot

CR...oh my lord....its just so hawt. PUT IT TOGETHER NOA!!!! LET ME SEE IT FINISHED!!!!!11

:') You have such a purdy mod my friend.


----------



## CattleRustler

thank you my friends, and now to celebrate a bit


----------



## FireMarshallBill

This is looking awesome! I wanna see it finished but at the same time I always enjoy seeing the updates.


----------



## CattleRustler

sorry, had to post that video before I commented on your amazing comments!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
that case is gorgeous! i want to take her out on a date.







may i CR?









use a condom









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
Great job CR. I cant stop looking at the professionally painted case









hehe







thanks mate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warfarin88* 
That really is intense CattleRustler.
I generally don't get too riled up over the theme mods, but this is just straight up cool.
There's been plenty of conversions of "x" conventional item into a computer case done out there before, but I dare say this is the cleanest I've ever come across.
Well done sir.
Very well.









Warf, thank you so much mate. That comment coming from someone who does the caliber of work you do is an honor. I am deeply humbled mate. Seriously.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
CR...oh my lord....its just so hawt. PUT IT TOGETHER NOA!!!! LET ME SEE IT FINISHED!!!!!11
:') You have such a purdy mod my friend.

Cheers Tator























Quote:


Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill* 
This is looking awesome! I wanna see it finished but at the same time I always enjoy seeing the updates.

thanks FMBill, Im gonna shut this sucker down asap and move onto the next


----------



## nategr8ns

That thing looks stunning!
This thread is so getting posted on my TF2 community forums (again)







.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


sorry, had to post that video before I commented on your amazing comments!

use a condom










WOOT! i got permission!







hahaha!

but i wasn't expecting that answer!


----------



## Syrillian

CR... you eat cat barf?









Daayyyuuummm... your hardcore Bro!

Pardon me while I genuflect and post your theme song:

  
 



  



 
yah.. cheesy video... but you ROCK!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


That thing looks stunning!
This thread is so getting posted on my TF2 community forums (again)







.










thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


WOOT! i got permission!







hahaha!
but i wasn't expecting that answer!


















I had to be proactive, if you take my case out on date, this that and the next thing. yadda yadda... USE A CONDOM








sorry its just how my mind works - cuts thru the logic
dont get my case pregnant because....








WAIT!
that might be good, we can sell the babies!
$$$
woohoo


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks syr








video link dead but I know the song from my youth


----------



## Syrillian

well... I'm glad you got the gist of it.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*









I had to be proactive, if you take my case out on date, this that and the next thing. yadda yadda... USE A CONDOM








sorry its just how my mind works - cuts thru the logic
dont get my case pregnant because....








WAIT!
that might be good, we can sell the babies!
$$$
woohoo


















haha! its great thats how your mind works! makes my day.









that sounds like a very profitable idea selling intelligence babies


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
CR... you eat cat barf?









Daayyyuuummm... your hardcore Bro!

Pardon me while I genuflect and post your theme song:






yah.. cheesy video... but you ROCK!

I win, I can PLAY that song on guitar.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7* 
Sweet painted case, I luv it, I noticed the lottery ticket on the box HAHA.







lucky birthday ! did you win?

Of course he won. This thread is made from 50% win, 50% lol, and 50% legend.

The logic just follows that he would have won.


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe, you guys crack me up








thanks for the comments


----------



## hiiyah777

Hey CR, whatcha gonna do with that stock cooler? Is that the copper core that came with the Q6600? If you don't plan on doing anything with it, PM me and I'll pay you for it.

Also, check the first page. Your TF2 screenshot of the case seems to not be working. Is it just me or is the link dead?

Anyway, excellent work as always, CR. Your work truly is inspiring. Are you going to be sleeving a bunch inside there?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
hey cr, whatcha gonna do with that stock cooler? Is that the copper core that came with the q6600? If you don't plan on doing anything with it, pm me and i'll pay you for it.

yes its the cooler that came with the q6600. I dont have any specific plans for it but i am not sure if i want to part with it either. Its good to have in the shop for testing etc on builds. If i end up not needing it, youll be the first to know.

also, check the first page. Your tf2 screenshot of the case seems to not be working. Is it just me or is the link dead?

yeah, i have seen it happening in a few places on this site today. My web server is up so it may be a hiccup on ocn's side, not sure

anyway, excellent work as always, cr. Your work truly is inspiring. Are you going to be sleeving a bunch inside there?

thanks mate, yeah i will be sleeving any wires i make for led's and switches, etc, plus the psu is fully sleeved, and various extensions i got are also sleeved


----------



## hiiyah777

Thanks for the answers, CR!

Yeah, I was wanting one on the cheap as a backup for testing as well. My advice is to keep it, you never know when you're going to need it someday.


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 48 - Assembly Begins*

remounted the NB cooler, fanless for now. I have to see if I can get a 10mmx60mm fan between the cooler and the gpu, if not Ill get a spot cooler








making wires, this is the power and hdd LEDs, borrowed a 3 pin KK housing from the cut wire








busted out my kk pins








made the first one, but wasnt enjoying the experience. maybe I need some crimp tool or something but it took long and the KK's didnt slide nice into the housing, but I kept going...

















after the second one I decided to save time and cut my losses, surgery anyone?

























thats my stash of past cases btw








during a smoke break I noticed my neighbors back tire had a bubble in the sidewall. wrote them a note and put it in a ziploc bag (since it was raining) and tucked it in their windsheild wiper








made all four wires using the clipped housings, and shrinked the connections








testing the switch wiring...








win

















more shrinkage








sleeves and shrink








time to start assembling

















threw on the feet for the bottom half








psu mounted and running cables under where the mobo pan will be (8 pin atx extension)

















mounted the mobo pan








I had plans of running the pc but early on I realized there was one more paint issue so I had to forego the runnage to leave time to paint








io panel needs some color, dont you think?








primed








blacked
















well thats all for today, no modding tomr
I will get her assembled asap (during the week) and my father-in-law hooked me up with some balsa wood to make the roller dials. Stay tuned.

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nategr8ns

Awesome


----------



## Livinstrong

Soo close to being done, it hurts! CR, you did an amazing job with the mod so far. Looking forward to some of the mods you do to your pile of cases over there!


----------



## pjlietz

Looking really great man! The work you have put in to this is crazy







In a good way ofcoarse. Looks like it could be a bit crazy with all the wires coming off that PSU but I'm sure you'll do a great job with it! Can't wait for more!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Awesome


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Livinstrong*


Soo close to being done, it hurts! CR, you did an amazing job with the mod so far. Looking forward to some of the mods you do to your pile of cases over there!


thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looking really great man! The work you have put in to this is crazy







In a good way ofcoarse. Looks like it could be a bit crazy with all the wires coming off that PSU but I'm sure you'll do a great job with it! Can't wait for more!


Cheers PJ







and thanks


----------



## repo_man

Whoo-hoo! Coming together now man!







Looks great so far, it's gonna look even better with all the hardware in it


----------



## DarkNite

OhShi that's awesome


----------



## zlojack

Very nice work on the cabling!


----------



## Tator Tot

Haha, nice CR. It looks great.

I must ask though, why did you put the feet on the back?

And are you gonna put some on the bottom aswell?


----------



## Syrillian

... I feel like I am watching the hand-assembly of a Lamborghini...

I'm smitten.

P.S. Good Neighbor.


----------



## theCanadian

OMG!!!! It's about to happen! Yes Yes Yes! MUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


OMG!!!! It's about to happen! Yes Yes Yes! MUHAHAHAHA!










seconded


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Man you know how to crate suspense! I was like "OMG!! HE IS INSTALLING THE HARDWARE TODAY!!!" Then you are like... "More paint!" lol.


----------



## theCanadian

"Extra cases", eh? As of 5 minutes ago I am in need of two 5.25 drive bay covers.... YGPM.


----------



## coffeejunky

Wow....looks epic mate








BTW the NB will be fine passive on a P35 mobo unless you are doing some extreme overclocks (I.e. NB voltages over 1.45v)


----------



## FilluX

Amazing


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Whoo-hoo! Coming together now man!







Looks great so far, it's gonna look even better with all the hardware in it










Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
OhShi that's awesome


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Very nice work on the cabling!

thanks guys









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Haha, nice CR. It looks great.
I must ask though, why did you put the feet on the back?
And are you gonna put some on the bottom aswell?

The feet are there because the "real" case has feet like that on it, so when yoy lug it to a lan party you can put it down like a briefcase and not scratch the paint. As for the "bottom", I have no plans for that. I was originally going to make a stand/frame for it so it could stand upright like a pc case, but I guess we'll see

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
... I feel like I am watching the hand-assembly of a Lamborghini...
I'm smitten.
P.S. Good Neighbor.









thanks mate







my father in law say Ferrari (because of the red and black) but close enough









Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
OMG!!!! It's about to happen! Yes Yes Yes! MUHAHAHAHA!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
seconded











Quote:


Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill* 
Man you know how to crate suspense! I was like "OMG!! HE IS INSTALLING THE HARDWARE TODAY!!!" Then you are like... "More paint!" lol.

hehe







Believe me, it wasnt planned about the painting, I was going thru the mobo stuff when I found the part and was like "you son of a..."
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Wow....looks epic mate








BTW the NB will be fine passive on a P35 mobo unless you are doing some extreme overclocks (I.e. NB voltages over 1.45v)

yeah, its x38 but there will be no oc or raid (or does sb handle raid, I forget) anyway, when I put in the gpu I am gonna check clearance (but I know its tight) and see if I can get a 10mmx60mm in there. If not Ill rig some sort of spot cooler with the extra 60mmx25mm red led fan I had for it. Id get an antec spot cooler but I dont want the blue led









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
Amazing

















thanks mate


----------



## CattleRustler

just realized I have to remove the psu anchoring screws and flop it out of the way or I wont be able to install the latch on that side of the case, because I wont be able to get a screw driver in there like that







lol

I will try and continue with some more assembly this evening, if I can
cheers


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

sooo close sooo close


----------



## Blitz6804

CattleRustler:

RAID is handled by the Southbridge, as are the PCI slots. The Northbridge handles the FSB in an Intel system, and PCI-E/AGP in all systems. (HTT in and AMD system, the analog of FSB, is handled by the HyperTransport built into the CPU, not the Northbridge.)

Is it at all possible to make a custom frame bracket (read: paperclips) to mount the fan on the far side of the Northbridge cooler?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
CattleRustler:

RAID is handled by the Southbridge, as are the PCI slots. The Northbridge handles the FSB in an Intel system, and PCI-E/AGP in all systems. (HTT in and AMD system, the analog of FSB, is handled by the HyperTransport built into the CPU, not the Northbridge.)

Is it at all possible to make a custom frame bracket (read: paperclips) to mount the fan on the far side of the Northbridge cooler?

(NB/SB) Ah right, thanks.

Yeah if need be I can make something to rig the fan, but I will know where I stand once I get the kit in the pan and install the gpu etc.


----------



## xHassassin

Woo it's almost done!


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
OMG!!!! It's about to happen! Yes Yes Yes! MUHAHAHAHA!









That's what she said.


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


That's what she said.


People have said that to me 3 times in as many days on this forum







.


----------



## SmasherBasher

CR -
1) Bravo, bruddah! This is simply spectacular. Everything is coming together and no detail is left unfinished.























2) I think you should (in your spare time) post up a quick how-to-soldering guide. Those are some of the cleanest solders I have ever seen. I never grasped the concept of soldering and always screw it up.


----------



## Sparhawk

<excitement and bated breath>

Amazing work CR!


----------



## proTip

Hadn't seen this yet, very cool.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


CR -
1) Bravo, bruddah! This is simply spectacular. Everything is coming together and no detail is left unfinished.























2) I think you should (in your spare time) post up a quick how-to-soldering guide. Those are some of the cleanest solders I have ever seen. I never grasped the concept of soldering and always screw it up.


Thanks mate







As for the soldering, I am usually horrible at it but the technique for joining two wires in a straight path (without twisting them together like a twist-tie, I have gotten ok at) I don't know if its worthy of tut but Ill mention the technique below so anyone reading this may benefit from it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


<excitement and bated breath>
Amazing work CR!










cheers Sparhawk









Quote:



Originally Posted by *proTip*


Hadn't seen this yet, very cool.


thanks proTip, glad you spotted my project









*Quick Soldering Tips for Straight Wire Connections:*
When modding there will almost certainly come a time where you will need to extend existing wires of something. In my project I had to make a bunch of these types of connections and they have come out pretty good so I will share what I did. I learned this technique by searching the video web sites like Google and You Tube etc, this technique works very well.

-On your existing wire strip about 3/8 of the insulation off
-On your wire to be joined do the same
-twist each side separately so the stranded cables wont splay open
-Have a soldering helper stand as these things rock your sox and really really help in this, and other soldering processes
-make sure you have your soldering iron fully heated and ready before you continue (there's nothing worse than a partially heated iron)
(insert a 1" piece of shrink tube at this point unless you will be able to add it later from either end)
-using the helper, clip the wires so they come together, without any gap between the tip of one wire and the insulation of the other. In other words, if you stripped 3/8" from both then the total exposed area should be 3/8"
-leave one side perfectly straight, then spiral the other side around the first wire, towards the center until it forms a tight wrapped connection. The tip of the first wire should not protrude past the insulation of the second, nor should there be a gap as well...










now the most important part to this whole thing...

-with a fully heated iron, place the tip under the center of the connection, touching it ever so gently. Stay in that position for several seconds (5-10). The connection point and beyond will become hot as heat is transferred into the joint and wicked along the wires...










Touch the joint from above with your solder, if sufficiently heated, you will see the solder melt and literally get sucked into the entire joint (entire exposed area). It will invade the entire wrapped area and even into the strands themselves. When this happens (and it happens quick) immediately remove both the solder wire and the iron from the joint.
-let the connected wires cool for 15-20 seconds before handling, they will be hot at the joint but some distance away from it as well, so let it cool.
-remove the wire from the helper and inspect the connection all the way around, you should have a clean soldered connection all around with no spikes or gaps
-if there are any gaps you can touch the iron there for a split second to fill them but a second to long and youll ruin the joint, use care
-if there are any spikes use a small set of wire clippers and trim them off, you dont want a sharp spike piercing the shrink tube later
-give it the old "tug test" by tugging on both sides of the connection, it should hold firm
-slip the shrink tube over the joint (centered) and shrink with a heat gun
-win



















I am sure there are other ways to achieve the same result, and I am sure there are people 10x better at soldering than I am, but this technique has worked for me so I hope that helped someone new to it







(pics added)


----------



## majin death

I love this idea.


----------



## h00chi3

JUST PUT IT TOGETHER ALREADY!!!!

GJ though!


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
JUST PUT IT TOGETHER ALREADY!!!!

GJ though!

This


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## CattleRustler

*NOTE TO OCN PROGRAMMERS/STAFF*

*PLEASE FIX THE REP SYSTEM ALREADY*

I can't see rep list and comments for nearly a month!

thanks


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
*NOTE TO OCN PROGRAMMERS/STAFF*

*PLEASE FIX THE REP SYSTEM ALREADY*

I can't see rep list and comments for nearly a month!

thanks









Theres been a couple of threads made about it. Apparantly it will be fixed soon - its currently being 'optimised' so the forum runs faster.
I have missed 27 reps so far...gonna be off the page and lost forever soon


----------



## Syrillian

Nice solder-job there.


----------



## CattleRustler

@CJ, yeah I have missed last 20 or so, luckily theres 100 in history
Glad they are working on it (and I have heard that too) Now its time to work "faster"







like everyone tells me in this thread, hahaha, "Move your arse!!!" -gordon ramsay









@syr, thanks mate. I thought of you when making the solder tips thing, I know you use a more intricate way of weaving the wires towards each other, but alas, I am not that patient, or steady handed with delicate stuff


----------



## Syrillian

heh... OCD is over-rated.

Your connections conduct... that is all that matters.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
heh... OCD is over-rated.

Your connections conduct... that is all that matters.











conduct, and stay connected over time too
























cheers mate


----------



## wastedtime

Good job on the solder.. thats how it should be done.. I remember my first solder job... I placed a huge blob of solder on the connection and thought it was over


----------



## zlojack

What wattage of soldering iron do I need for that, CR?

The choices are 25w or 80w


----------



## FireMarshallBill

An additional quick tip to heat up your joint you can add a dab of solder to your iron (tinning it) and then you touch the joint with the melted solder. This is called a heat bridge. This allows heat from the iron to transfer quickly because you have a greater surface area heating your work. Then you add solder from the other side like you said before.


----------



## iandroo888

man! looks great! good job bro


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill* 
An additional quick tip to heat up your joint you can add a dab of solder to your iron (tinning it) and then you touch the joint with the melted solder. This is called a heat bridge. This allows heat from the iron to transfer quickly because you have a greater surface area heating your work. Then you add solder from the other side like you said before.

QFT, this is a great tip I forgot to mention.


----------



## Aawa

great job with the soldering. The biggest pain in the butt i have ever had to deal with at work is soldering. I hate it hateit hate it.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys









@Zlojack, the iron I have is a cheapo Ace hardware iron with a switch that lets you set it at 15w or 30w. I usually, and for this, run it at 30w. Instead of unplugging it, when I have to do something a little time consuming between solderings, I'll switch it to 15w (I guess like a standby) but then Ill knock it back up to 30w and wait a few mins before next solder.


----------



## zlojack

Thanks CR


----------



## repo_man

CR, I bought TF2 this week.







This build made me try out the demo and I really enjoyed it. Thanks for putting me up to a great game!


----------



## CattleRustler

youre welcome Repo, and Zlo


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


CR, I bought TF2 this week.







This build made me try out the demo and I really enjoyed it. Thanks for putting me up to a great game!










Valve should sponsor you -- driving business their way!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Valve should sponsor you -- driving business their way!


I've been saying it from the start, Valve should make this mans job to sell custom built, "Valve PCs" that are intelligence Mod PCs, and then AMD/ATi would sponsor the tech.

But then again, this is all just cause I want to own this mod.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I doubt anyone would have fun doing that mod more then once...lol But yes I think you may win some contests with it. I am almost positive someone has noticed it already.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Valve should sponsor you -- driving business their way!


Yeah!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've been saying it from the start, Valve should make this mans job to sell custom built, "Valve PCs" that are intelligence Mod PCs, and then AMD/ATi would sponsor the tech.
But then again, this is all just cause I want to own this mod.


Yeah!!








Wait!!!!!
AMD? ATI? This project, over and over, non-stop???





















{runs away screaming}








Unless they had a machine to pre-stamp the cases, and then I get to assemble pre-painted/pre-fabbed parts and they paid me six figures, that I could deal with
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


I doubt anyone would have fun doing that mod more then once...lol But yes I think you may win some contests with it. I am almost positive someone has noticed it already.


Thanks for the positive words. I dont think anyone knows about this mod except us here on OCN. Youre right, I couldnt do it again, its a one of a kind


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Yeah!!

Yeah!!








Wait!!!!!
AMD? ATI? This project, over and over, non-stop???





















{runs away screaming}








Unless they had a machine to pre-stamp the cases, and then I get to assemble pre-painted/pre-fabbed parts and they paid me six figures, that I could deal with

















I'd figure in a special made plant for all of this to prefab most of the parts.

And I only say AMD/ATi cause they are the current ones hoe-ing out to everyone and there mothers.

I can get 10% off of a Radeon 4870x2 at bestbuy if I bring in the cupon from WoTLK.

blah blah blah.

Either way. Would be epic to own this mod.


----------



## Dylan

I would not want some hot and nasty nvidia card in there









red case, red card. FTW


----------



## BlankThis

Ouuuu yay an update!

Looks great Cattle, should be an AMAZING lan rig








Can't wait to see it assembled!

~B~


----------



## nategr8ns

CR, nice soldering guide! I'm glad you know that you're not supposed to touch the solder to the iron, but rather touch it to the heated to-be-soldered surface (wires in this case).


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
I would not want some hot and nasty nvidia card in there








red case, red card. FTW

no even a gtx280? they run pretty cool









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Ouuuu yay an update!
Looks great Cattle, should be an AMAZING lan rig








Can't wait to see it assembled!
~B~

cheers - thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
CR, nice soldering guide! I'm glad you know that you're not supposed to touch the solder to the iron, but rather touch it to the heated to-be-soldered surface (wires in this case).

thanks Nate

*Update:*
I started doing more assembly, snapped a few pics of the progress until I got to the main handle, the black oxide screws I had (8-32 allen low rise x 1/4") are too short







I need to order some 3/8" and I guess Ill get something for the hinges. Ill post an update when I have more to show. I am ordering from mcmaster now so I should have the stuff by wednesday


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
no even a gtx280? they run pretty cool










The Intelligence could double as a space heater then


----------



## CattleRustler

lol I think it will already with a 8800gts 320 in there


----------



## CattleRustler

Just checked on my package of screws from mcmaster, its slated to deliver today. If so, I will try and continue with assembly this evening


----------



## nafljhy

c'mon mcmasters! get those darn things to CR already!


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, I just ordered it monday night, I think 1.5 days for 4 bucks shipping is pretty damn good


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


lol, I just ordered it monday night, I think 1.5 days for 4 bucks shipping is pretty damn good










Sounds good to me









Good Luck with the next steps(mini projects)


----------



## DigitalBear

dude... wow... If you EVER sell or consider selling that amazing mod. Please let me know. It's breathtaking.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Sounds good to me








Good Luck with the next steps(mini projects)

















thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DigitalBear*


dude... wow... If you EVER sell or consider selling that amazing mod. Please let me know. It's breathtaking.


thanks, will do
















what's your budget like?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks









thanks, will do
















what's your budget like?










A can of Budwiser?
$1

A "The Orange Box" game?
$35

A CattleRustler TF2 themed PC case?

......Priceless.


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe

*The Intelligence - Day 48.4 - mini update - assembly continues*

After having mounted the psu, I realized I needed to remove it to mount the latches. Thats it removed, then I mounted the latches








latches and psu re-installed








handle could be mounted now that the 8-32 x 3/8 arrived today








muhar
















started managing the wires...
the left side is definite usage, the middle is still unknown, and you can see on the right 4 cables going under the mobo pan, those are all uneeded so far. Once I know what will still be needed and what wont, and can hide away the remaining ones that wont be used








detaped the fans, ran into a bit of an over spray issue, especially on the 2 intakes








thats them








not as bad on the 4 exhausts.
normally crap like this would upset me, but I thought about it for a few mins and was like w/e







They will be spining and lit up so who minds a bit of overspray







lol








cut the strip of rubber gasket material to replace the old one. you can see that shiny area in the L corner of the case there, it sits in that groove all the way around the lid. Had a glue issue so I decided to hold off gluing








I also held off installing the fans since I encountered a win situation. Originally I was using 6-32 black oxide allen caps for all the fans (with matching round socket thingies instead of nuts, on the inside) well, originally (more originally) I cut the screw holes for standard fan screws, then switched the idea to use the 6-32 stuff. The heads of the 6-32's werent to my liking, since the holes could have been smaller for that type of screw. Anyway to make a long story short, I tested one of the 8-32 black oxides I just got today, which have wider diameter heads and they looked amazing, no chance of seeing slight gaps even when the screw isnt centered. So I decided to use 8-32 instead and go with the better look... only problem?... no matching round cap things in-house. Need to order from mcmaster and have them here by friday. Thats why I left the fans unmounted. Hope that made sense, im tired









more soon
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## wastedtime

Work of a genius....









Great attention to detail.. Managing the wires on the PSU world have given me a stroke... you did them just right..









Mod on CR....


----------



## CattleRustler

:blush:
cheers Wasted


----------



## Dylan

I think the fans will look awesome with that bit of over spray when they are running.

Great work CR


----------



## Tator Tot

Good luck on the cable management CR, but every little bit comming together just seems awesome.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys
and like an idiot I never ordered the caps last night, but I did this morning. They ship today out of new jersay so I am hoping that I still get them tomr







because I dont know if UPS delivers on saturday









regarding the hinge pin issue I may have to use the 4-40 screws and acorn nuts I have, but that will require some grinding of the interior cylinder of the hinge pin openings, which I didnt want to do sice they are already painted - but it looks like Ill have no choice


----------



## Tator Tot

UPS doesn't deliver on Saturdays...thats a downer. But they will be there bright and early monday. Thats how it works for me most of the time. Unless its bad weather, but that was once.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


UPS doesn't deliver on Saturdays...thats a downer. But they will be there bright and early monday. Thats how it works for me most of the time. Unless its bad weather, but that was once.


That's odd, UPS delivers here on Saturdays.







Maybe different terminals on different schedules?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


That's odd, UPS delivers here on Saturdays.







Maybe different terminals on different schedules?


Really?

AFAIK they didn't.

Then again, this is mostly comming from purchasing stuff from Tiger, and Newegg. A few OCN purchases. And a few Microcenter, ZipZoomFly. Some other odds and ends places.

But as far as I knew, they didn't do weekend on there 3 business day shipping?

Which is what I normally go for. Unless you are using a different kind?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

UPS doesnt deliver on Saturday/Sunday here either...

USPS however delivers on Saturday which is why I like them


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Really?

AFAIK they didn't.

Then again, this is mostly comming from purchasing stuff from Tiger, and Newegg. A few OCN purchases. And a few Microcenter, ZipZoomFly. Some other odds and ends places.

But as far as I knew, they didn't do weekend on there 3 business day shipping?

Which is what I normally go for. Unless you are using a different kind?


I'm not sure on the 3business day shipping, for that you might be correct. The UPS stuff I shipped were usually regular shipping. The business day might not count Saturdays.









I guess just wait and see CR,lol.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol
yeah regular Ground shipping from mcmaster which usually takes a day or so, we'll see. If I dont get the screws its no biggie since I have plenty of other stuff to do besides the fans - major thing being fabricate these stinkin' roller dials already


----------



## CattleRustler

package shipped! woohoo


----------



## Blitz6804

UPS Standard shipping will not deliver on Saturdays. You can however pay extra to make Saturday into a business day.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

how much extra?


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


how much extra?


Your first born child probably, or at least the currency value thereof


----------



## CattleRustler

luckily it should be here tomr as it left their warehouse in the AM pickup for UPS


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 49 - final fabrication*

mcmaster rocks! package next day, no next day charges
















8-32 Allen caps for the fans








roller dial time, heres some wood my x-father in law gave me (1/2") he's a hobbyist wood carver








began cutting








made 6 1x1 squares








crossed them for centers








drilled out holes








free-handed the diagonal markings








once I began cutting (thats the first octagon finished) I realized the useless guard was in my way so I removed it from the saw








after cutting the dials and filing them








more electrical work, wanted to mount the wiring to the switches (for switch mechanism, not 12v lamps yet)








sippin beers, soldering stuff...








one ready








more beer, more solder








after all was done, shrinked the reset switch








then shrinked the power switch








its so damn cold I have no idea how I am gonna prime and paint the roller dials








anyone in warmer climate??

anyway, tomr I think I am gonna move the assembly up to the main house as not to freeze my tooties off. maybe Ill spray paint in the "mud room", and just make sure to do it earlier as opposed to later









thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Dylan

Great work on the soldering CR, Switches look great.

Im in FL and its a nice 61F right now


----------



## KoolMan

looking great

keep up the good work


----------



## theCanadian

Holy carp! I'm so damn anxious and it's not even my project.

It reminds me of a time when I was getting a frustrated with Adobe Flash in class, and the following (abbreviated) situation occurred.

Teacher: (jokingly) Just say "wooooo saaaaaa" three times and try again.

Me: What the heck is woooo saaaaa?

Teacher: (paraphrased) It's a calming sound.

Me: (jokingly) I'm bout to wooooo saaaaaa someone upside the head!

My teach is so awesome.... that situation was about 9000 times funnier in person.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Holy carp! I'm so damn anxious and it's not even my project.

It reminds me of a time when I was getting a frustrated with Adobe Flash in class, and the following (abbreviated) situation occurred.

Teacher: (jokingly) Just say "wooooo saaaaaa" three times and try again.

Me: What the heck is woooo saaaaa?

Teacher: (paraphrased) It's a calming sound.

Me: (jokingly) I'm bout to wooooo saaaaaa someone upside the head!

My teach is so awesome.... that situation was about 9000 times funnier in person.

Isn't woooo saaaa from one of the leathal weapon films.....?


----------



## nafljhy

haha no, its from bad boys II.


----------



## Alwinp

Awesome project
I checked every log, and i'm damn suprised.

The case itself looks good

But i like how you even posted the screw ups and managed ways to fix them.
Its alot easier to learn this way since you know what things can happen unexpected even if your a pro at it.

I'm really looking forward on how this turns out, its damn amazing so far.


----------



## CattleRustler

wooooooooo saaaaaaaaa LOL

thanks guys


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha no, its from bad boys II.










ah.... I never saw that one. I had no clue.


----------



## Tator Tot

Nice work on the switch CR, looks really well done. And a sleaved cable! Great Job!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Nice work on the switch CR, looks really well done. And a sleaved cable! Great Job!


thanks mate









I am going to spend some of this morning moving what I need upstairs to the main level of the house, since its 20-something degrees outside, and not much warmer in the garage







It probably wouldnt be too bad with the space heater etc but its so darn windy, and the garage bleeds air like a sieve


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks mate









I am going to spend some of this morning moving what I need upstairs to the main level of the house, since its 20-something degrees outside, and not much warmer in the garage







It probably wouldnt be too bad with the space heater etc but its so darn windy, and the garage bleeds air like a sieve










Heavy: YOU ARE GOOD DOCTOR!









Lol


----------



## prracer6

Good work CR


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks prracer6









lol Repo, where was ya last night?
We had a good server last night and befriended the server admin, so he kept cheaters out of the game









we'll be on tonight as well - usually around 730-8pm eastern us time


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks prracer6









lol Repo, where was ya last night?
We had a good server last night and befriended the server admin, so he kept cheaters out of the game









we'll be on tonight as well - usually around 730-8pm eastern us time

I forget what was going on, but I didn't have time to join when you were on. I was on way later last night. Hopefully I'll have time to catch you in game today.


----------



## CattleRustler

cool
we start at 730-8 but we are usually on for at least a couple hours, but usually longer









upgraded my Sirius Satellite radio subscription to include 128K internet stream (cd quality) from the standard free 32k stream (which blows hard). So now I can rock out in the nice warm main level of the house, as well as in the freezing basement/garage where the physical receiver is located.

NICE!!


----------



## CattleRustler

sorry for the double...
got everything upstairs and now I am letting it all come up to room temperature LOL









be back later with an update


----------



## Blitz6804

Quick correction CattleRustler: CD quality is 192 KBps. 128 KBps is the standard bitrate for MP3s. As to temperatures... it was like 16Âº F here this morning. And snow. Why is the snow not sticking darn it!?

You do an outstanding job shrink wrapping! Just thought I would put that on the record.


----------



## SmasherBasher

CR. I would be more than happy to do some warm-weather painting for you. Right now it's about 75* and sunny. I will be heading to the pool/jacuzzi tonight and sip some wine with my wife tonight again.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Blitz

smasher, I may take you up on that mate!!
Ill pm tomr

update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 50 - More assembly - switches, led's, fans - testing*

since it was ass cold I brought some stuff upstairs and let it come up to room temp
















snapped in the back I/O plate that was painted black








started whipping in the hardware








rearranged the area, anticipating boot








my stash of goodies etc








connected the switches and led's (plug and pray time)








powere and reset switches worked like two big candy charms, the power led was of course connected backwards








tried to get a pic of the Silenex red led fan on the Gemini but the flash kept going off
















after reversing the power LED we have success








connected a pos hdd to test the hdd led, success but no pic
















moved the money half of the case aside for a few and began installing some stuff in the lid half, theres the feets

















was about to start doing the fans when I noticed the screws were feeling a bit oily with machine oil/cutting fluid - cant have that on my paint, time for a bath in low purity IA








swim *****es swim
















after rolling them around for a minute, I plucked em out onto a paper towel to evap 15 minutes








started mounting the fans - intakes...








exhausts








temp connected power to the fans for testing








wrrrrrrrr......swooosh! (g d flash, im gonna put a screwdriver thru it)










































its too bad the pics dont convey how FRIKKIN COOL it looked all lit up!!






























here's some crappy video...

















crappy movie 1

crappy movie 2

* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## wildfire99

Nice!!!! Now its time to put those two halfs togeta ^_^


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## repo_man

AWESOME CR!!!









Man, I love the little case fans. They look great. I'm so excited!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
AWESOME CR!!!








Man, I love the little case fans. They look great. I'm so excited!































Thanks mate!!

Today was a very epic moment for me, to see it all up and running, glowing, whiring









I got re-excited when those f'ers came up all rpm-ish and red (actually danced around) hahaha


----------



## Indignity

Very well done CR! Nice to see this all wrapping up as I'm sure you are as well!

On a side note; Did you use Jesse's Cam to shoot that video?


----------



## zlojack

Wow...

It looks great. It must feel satisfying to see it all together like that.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Very well done CR! Nice to see this all wrapping up as I'm sure you are as well!
On a side note; Did you use Jesse's Cam to shoot that video?










thanks mate, I know I know, I need a better camera









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Wow...
It looks great. It must feel satisfying to see it all together like that.


thanks. yes its getting there but there are a few small things that need doing and it was too cold in the garage to do em so I was a bit miffed, but it felt good to have a "clean day", in the warmth, messing with the finish bits







When the power led worked after flipping it around thats when I celebrated, because I knew then that I didnt cross the circuits for the hdd led and power led. And then to see the hdd led blinking, and to see the fans fire up - I know it sounds silly but I was ecstatic


----------



## SmasherBasher

Awesome!!!!


----------



## wannabe_OC

CR, this is looking SAWEETER and SAWEETER every time I check out the updates...









Can't wait to see it completed...


----------



## nategr8ns

backwards wiring







, it seems like that always happens







.
Great work on this! It looks AMAZING!

does your camera have a flash button per chance? (looks like a lightning bolt (zig-zag) with an arrow on the top) That would turn it off







.


----------



## Dylan

Looks amazing CR. Simply Amazing.

The hardware will be outdated one day, but the case never will be.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Awesome!!!!









thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
CR, this is looking SAWEETER and SAWEETER every time I check out the updates...








Can't wait to see it completed...


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
backwards wiring







, it seems like that always happens







.

not the wiring just the plugged it in backwards









Great work on this! It looks AMAZING!

Thanks Mate!

does your camera have a flash button per chance? (looks like a lightning bolt (zig-zag) with an arrow on the top) That would turn it off







.
No, this camera sucks an ass and a half (its old, Sony cybershot like more than 5 years old) Thanks tho


----------



## Dragoon

Brilliant work CR.


----------



## Indignity

If you plan on continuing to work in your garage with the sub-temps coming (not gonna say the "F" word), get yourself one of them portable propane heaters. A small space like your garage will get up to 60F in no time.

Here, in Wisconsin, we use them to heat up these little things we call shanties that we drag out on the frozen lakes just to catch a couple blue gills. It's soo cool being able to sit on the ice in a t-shirt looking down a 10" hole at a little tiny wiggling grub.... Or maybe we are just a little strange


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 









HEY...!!!

When did you take a picture of my house...


----------



## Tator Tot

Cattle Rustler...oh...my...lord..in heaven....I have found the second coming. Its name, is the "The Intelligence"


----------



## pjlietz

Looking great CR! Made some great progress today. I'm glad everything is working and running like it should.

Now hurry up and put the lid on it


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Man, that's awesome







..... and that's from a item in the game









man!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Brilliant work CR.










[bows low]









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


If you plan on continuing to work in your garage with the sub-temps coming (not gonna say the "F" word), get yourself one of them portable propane heaters. A small space like your garage will get up to 60F in no time.

Here, in Wisconsin, we use them to heat up these little things we call shanties that we drag out on the frozen lakes just to catch a couple blue gills. It's soo cool being able to sit on the ice in a t-shirt looking down a 10" hole at a little tiny wiggling grub.... Or maybe we are just a little strange



















yeah, I need one of those blast-heaters HAHAAH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Cattle Rustler...oh...my...lord..in heaven....I have found the second coming. Its name, is the "The Intelligence"


aww mate, too kind - god and heaven can wait, the intelligence is here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looking great CR! Made some great progress today. I'm glad everything is working and running like it should.
Now hurry up and put the lid on it










thanks mate, just need to sort the hinge-action

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiryu_Libra*


Man, that's awesome







..... and that's from a item in the game








man!!!










thanks mate







, now if I could only make a pyro to help me in the game I'd be set


----------



## nafljhy

that looks amazing! i sooooo want to see both halves together!


----------



## LiquidForce

stick it together!!!!!!

btw love all your tags

"syrillian yells at cloud, get on ze point!!!, just do it aleady!, long-arse thread, old man yells at cloud"


----------



## coffeejunky

Wow...That looks really great. The choice to paint the fans over using fan-grills was definaltely the way to go. Are you going to be getting the arcade switches to light up?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Looks amazing CR. Simply Amazing. 
The hardware will be outdated one day, but the case never will be.










Thanks Dylan









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


that looks amazing! i sooooo want to see both halves together!


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


stick it together!!!!!!
btw love all your tags
"syrillian yells at cloud, get on ze point!!!, just do it aleady!, long-arse thread, old man yells at cloud"


I can stick it together when I sort out the hinge issue








Yeah, the mods added those tags. lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Wow...That looks really great. The choice to paint the fans over using fan-grills was definaltely the way to go. Are you going to be getting the arcade switches to light up?


Thanks, I think the red dot paint job worked out ok. As for the game switches, yes I am going to run a 12v feed to them, and chain them in parallel. Each switch has a 12v bulb inside


----------



## theCanadian

ME: It's alive!!!!!

CR: Wut? My briefcase?

Me:


----------



## CattleRustler

lol


----------



## wastedtime

This is amazingly cool CR. Make sure you do a complete photoshoot when this is all done. 
And yes I was in NY yesterday.. and man it was cold.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
This is amazingly cool CR. Make sure you do a complete photoshoot when this is all done.
And yes I was in NY yesterday.. and man it was cold.

Thanks mate, will do








yeah its damn cold, but friday and saturday were worse with the wind









the temps today are going to be mid to upper 40's, so when I get home I am going to fire up the space heater in the garage and see if I can warm it up sufficiently to prime and paint the roller dials


----------



## Clinic

Very impressive. Nothing like a little adversity in a case mod to make you want to hurl it through a window.

And yours has a handle for easy hurling!

Fantastic!


----------



## TheJack

This is an amazing mod. Not only was it creative and difficult but you pulled it off nicely.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clinic*


Very impressive. Nothing like a little adversity in a case mod to make you want to hurl it through a window.
And yours has a handle for easy hurling!
Fantastic!


thanks







luckily I never gave into the temptation - there's still a little time however









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheJack*


This is an amazing mod. Not only was it creative and difficult but you pulled it off nicely.


cheers mate









Decided not to paint when I got home, it was abit chilly and I was pooped.
I will do it on thursday in the afternoon during the highest temps + space heater


----------



## hiiyah777

I am more and more amazed every time I check this thread. Great job once again, CR! It's awesome to see that thing running like it should.

I can echo the frustrations of many on this forum, I'm sure, when you do all this work to make your system beautiful, only to find out it doesn't work and you need to take something out and replace it. Congratulations on (almost) everything working perfectly the first time!!!

Truly an inspiration. Hats off to you and your labor!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
I am more and more amazed every time I check this thread. Great job once again, CR! It's awesome to see that thing running like it should.

I can echo the frustrations of many on this forum, I'm sure, when you do all this work to make your system beautiful, only to find out it doesn't work and you need to take something out and replace it. Congratulations on (almost) everything working perfectly the first time!!!

Truly an inspiration. Hats off to you and your labor!

many thanks Hiiyah777

its almost there


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

looking good m8.. those red led fans are looks excellent


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 
looking good m8.. those red led fans are looks excellent

cheers mate


----------



## xHassassin

IT IS COMPLETE!
-evil laughter-

Anyways, I want some Doritos.


----------



## CattleRustler

no

and no


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


no

and no


When it is complete, Do you plan to take a break for a bit, then start up a new project?


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks







luckily I never gave into the temptation - there's still a little time however









cheers mate









Decided not to paint when I got home, it was abit chilly and I was pooped.
I will do it on thursday in the afternoon during the highest temps + space heater


Good luck, dont forget to take a photoshoot once its ready.
I'm really looking forward to see the complete package.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Sweet!!! We can taste it now! On a side note, perhaps the fan that is placed on the white stripe should be white, just something I noticed. Anyhow let us know when it is done!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
When it is complete, Do you plan to take a break for a bit, then start up a new project?

yep, thats the plan actually. My main rig needs some slight surgery so the right side panel will close properly, so I may do that right away, but thats a quickie one day job. I also wanted to do a cooling mod to the cm centurion case that houses my old p4, basically just a top fan mod and a cool fan grill most likely from mnpctech, and possibly some feet and bottom fan (case is a cm centurion 5), again thats a quickie job. But I also want to do an all acrylic case with a small form factor mobo as a light weight drag around pc. Plus 10 other ideas







I may need to set up a modding room in a spare room upstairs because it will be too cold soon in the garage methinks. I guess Ill figure it all out after this proj comes to a close in the next few days









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Good luck, dont forget to take a photoshoot once its ready. I'm really looking forward to see the complete package.

yep, will do - thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill* 
Sweet!!! We can taste it now! On a side note, perhaps the fan that is placed on the white stripe should be white, just something I noticed. Anyhow let us know when it is done!

brilliant observation that I never thought of







I think its gonna stay red tho. it would be a trauma to remove the fan and its near too cold to paint, plus I dont think it looks out of place if its red. Or does it?


----------



## Blitz6804

Painting on Thursday? That is dedication let me tell you! Does your wife not need your help with the turkey?


----------



## repo_man

Turkey smurkey!

[Heavy] PAINT LITTLE CASE! [/Heavy]


----------



## Blitz6804

Or perhaps "Paint leetle case!"


----------



## CattleRustler

lol.

wife and I are divorcing (papers signed and submitted, bypassing separation) she moved out in september. our daughter lives with her but we have joint custody and Jessie is with me on weekends (alternating schedule) of Saturday & sunday / sunday only etc. Hence the "no modding on sundays" thing as of late

anyway tmi...
but yeah, thursday, no plans = paint


----------



## repo_man

You are good case moddah!


----------



## Blitz6804

OMG Cattle... I am sorry... I did not know!

*Hides face.*


----------



## repo_man

Cr,you posted before I did.









I'm sorry to hear that CR.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, no worries


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks, no worries Got some on the side

Am I the only one that sees the white text?


----------



## hiiyah777

Nvm, I fell for it....


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Am I the only one that sees the white text?









CR was last online 5 hours ago. Your post was 2 hours ago and includes the white text, however, CR's post does not. Explain how this is possible unless you put the text there?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lol.

wife and I are divorcing (papers signed and submitted, bypassing separation) she moved out in september. our daughter lives with her but we have joint custody and Jessie is with me on weekends (alternating schedule) of Saturday & sunday / sunday only etc. Hence the "no modding on sundays" thing as of late

anyway tmi...
but yeah, thursday, no plans = paint









that sucks.........well if i could id invite ya over..hate to see someone all alone on turkey day....heres wishing you a good day!!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks squeeker







you too









Nice try with the "white text" stuff there Smasher.


----------



## sizeak

Why is thursday turkey day? Am I being really really dumb rite now?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Why is thursday turkey day? Am I being really really dumb rite now?

Not Norfolk Turkeys...I think its thanksgiving. I want a national holiday too


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Not Norfolk Turkeys...I think the yanks are celebrating Thanksgiving or something. Lucky bartards get a national holiday for it too









I wants turkeys


----------



## CattleRustler

it was my favorite holiday because of the food, but this year I will spend it alone, case modding, eating beer, yelling at clouds


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
it was my favorite holiday because of the food, but this year I will spend it alone, case modding, eating beer, yelling at clouds









Is this a good or bad thing? I can see why it could be either


----------



## coffeejunky

I edited my post (at the top of the page) because it sounded a bit derogatory








Sorry, I'm just a bit agitated...too many uni assignments to do


----------



## CattleRustler

its both, I guess


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
its both, I guess









Hmm I guess being alone is good sometimes, like when i wana game or w/e but it gets old fast. Maybe you should have a modding thanksgiving and get a load of pc nuts round to mod and LAN it up....While eating turkey and drinking wayyyyy to much beer. Then later go out on the town get wasted, pull, then have MOAR TURKEY for the munch/post hangover recovery?









........Or Not, If you prefer?


----------



## CattleRustler

or not


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
or not









Lol ok, your turkey ravings made me go buy potatos


----------



## CattleRustler

just glued in the replacement case lid gasget thing, to let dry over night









tomr I plan on priming and painting the roller dials, and assembling the last few odds and ends. Hope to be done by end friday, or at least where its presentable


----------



## Arjy

hey dude, checking back in on this after so long, looks AMAZING. great work!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Arjy, iirc you subbed early on
glad to see you visiting the thread


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks Arjy, iirc you subbed early on
glad to see you visiting the thread










Happy T-giving CR









Don't spill gravy on the case!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Happy T-giving CR








Don't spill gravy on the case!

















thanks, you too.
no chance of any gravy accidents this year, which is good.


----------



## theCanadian

CR. Please tell us your at least going to a nice restaurant or something. Don't stay cooped up in your house on thanksgiving all by your lonesome.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
CR. Please tell us your at least going to a nice restaurant or something. Don't stay cooped up in your house on thanksgiving all by your lonesome.

Doesn't CR have a wife and kids?


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Doesn't CR have a wife and kids?









Guess you haven't read the part where he said he's divorcing.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Doesn't CR have a wife and kids?









Recent divorce.























CR. I just realized that you said you were going to be *eating* beer today. Is this true







If so, you you *must* tell me how.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, mouth open, pour

haha

thanks guys, no worries
the cattle is divorcing, aside from that bs, UPDATE...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 51 - roller dial paint, switch plate bond*

began sanding the roller dials for prime and paint








after all sanded I devised a way to hang em for spray


























primed








painted whited








jumped around and broke stuff
















a couple weeks ago I bought two sizes of quick disconnects, one for 14-16 awg, and one for 18-20 awg, of course I dont have the crimp tool, so I tested a plier crimp action on some scrap wire before attempting the real deal. after a good crushing with pliers and a good tug test, all seemed ok...








detour...

while at CVS this morning I grabbed a baby medicine dropper. I hoped they had glass but wasnt to be so the plastic one would have to do. I needed a better way of getting the IPS Weld On 3 into the syringe because pouring sucks major ass. If the thing was gonna melt no big deal...








got some neatly in the bottle and set it aside, along with the baby dropper. We'll come back to acrylic land shortly

/detour








back to wiring, so since my crimp (crush) thing was working I made the parallel circuit for the game switch 12v bulbs. stole some wire from this thing

















everyone do the twist








several crushes and twists later and there we have the feeds for the 12v lamps in the switches








remember these? switch plate and its trim, time to bond them for ever more








lined up ready for action








capillary welded those suckers (after washing them off under luke warm water to remove dust and rouge debris) then stack some weight on them for about a half hour

















30 mins later I wanted to see the switch plate in the opening








dont mind the dust, cat hair, and the cruddy cut-outs, that will all be cleaned and hidden by switch trims, and roller dial trim pieces
















tomr I need to fabricate the rest of the roller dial face plates and mounting, and hopefully the 12v feed to the switch lamps. Also the psu venting needs assembly...

more tomr
thanks for watching
















oh and the baby medicine dropper didnt melt (win)









* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
the cattle is divorcing, aside from that bs, UPDATE...

Well...now that you're single...









Besides that, awesome job on the update CR.

Can't wait to see the top panel and lights in man! Great job









Rock On bro!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks
[me dances around to Audioslave Revalations]


----------



## CattleRustler

now im jumping around to Disturbed Indestructable
dont make me bust out the A7x


----------



## repo_man

Man, those buttons are gonna look _killer_!


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## theCanadian

yea.... i wish it was a week from now so i could see the finished thing.


----------



## CattleRustler

crapped links removed

(read: Guns And Roses - Patience)

INSTEAD

  
 



  



 
 too bad the best parts of the song are removed. must be gay corporate radio lame extra gay version


----------



## Dylan

Looking f'ing awesome CR!

Keep up the good work.

And keep the music Jammin!


----------



## nategr8ns

CR those last few pictures have to be the sexiest pics on this entire website. Simply amazing!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Looking f'ing awesome CR!
Keep up the good work. 
And keep the music Jammin!










thanks mate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


CR those last few pictures have to be the sexiest pics on this entire website. Simply amazing!


----------



## CattleRustler

good morning everyone (good afternoon to the UK'ers)
how was everybody's turkey day?
mine was a blast


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
good morning everyone (good afternoon to the UK'ers)
how was everybody's turkey day?
mine was a blast









Technically I spent most of it asleep.
But I've just been plumbing in a new dishwasher all morning, so rather bland really.
Glad you had fun


----------



## sizeak

Been in lectures all day being taught about the wonderfullness of pentium i/o inturupts...yay....not. On the disturbed note: "Ill have you know, that ive become indesturctible, determination that is incorruptable, from the other side a terror to behold, annihilation will be unavoidable!!"


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


..."Ill have you know, that ive become indesturctible, determination that is incorruptable, from the other side a terror to behold, annihilation will be unavoidable!!"


yeah, exactly


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


good morning everyone (good afternoon to the UK'ers)
how was everybody's turkey day?
mine was a blast










Spent it with the crazies that I call family







Twas well though, the gf came by and finally met all my family. At least something productive got accomplished,lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Technically I spent most of it asleep. 
But I've just been plumbing in a new dishwasher all morning, so rather bland really.
Glad you had fun










Ewww, plumbing,lol


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Spent it with the crazies that I call family







Twas well though, the gf came by and finally met all my family. At least something productive got accomplished,lol.

Ewww, plumbing,lol










I hate plumbing too








But my manhood (and wallet) meant I was never going to call someone in to do it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


I hate plumbing too








But my manhood (and wallet) meant I was never going to call someone in to do it.


Lol, we were talking about 'manhood' and plumbing in my Literature class this semester. You might have never worked on anything plumbing related ever, but if that toilet doesn't flush, you better believe its YOUR responsibility!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Spent it with the crazies that I call family







Twas well though, the gf came by and finally met all my family. At least something productive got accomplished,lol.


cool beans









Quote:



I hate plumbing too 
But my manhood (and wallet) meant I was never going to call someone in to do it.


haha, I know that feeling


----------



## xHassassin

I went to church for the first time.
Strange experience. Everyone is too nice.
And shy.
>.>


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


I went to church for the first time.
Strange experience. Everyone is too nice.
And shy.
>.>


I think the word is meek









Quote:



Oh, it's blessed are the MEEK! Oh, I'm glad they're getting something, they have a hell of a time.


----------



## CattleRustler

and to add to the quoted Disturbed - Indestructable lyrics above, it continues...

Quote:



...Every broken enemy will know,
That their opponent had to be invincible.
Take a last look around while you're alive,
I'm an indestructible master of war.




















sorry, just had to add that









(edit: if youre wondering why I am here instead of modding, I am modding







just needed to let some primer dry before a few coats of paint. Thus far today's work has been loaded with win, in case anyone was wondering







Ok, primer dry, back to work....>>>>)


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


and to add to the quoted Disturbed - Indestructable lyrics above, it continues...


















sorry, just had to add that









(edit: if youre wondering why I am here instead of modding, I am modding







just needed to let some primer dry before a few coats of paint. Thus far today's work has been loaded with win, in case anyone was wondering







Ok, primer dry, back to work....>>>>)


What?
How are you still painting? It's like below freezing 24/7 here.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
What?
How are you still painting? It's like below freezing 24/7 here.









I think he is doing it in his garage with a heater.

Or inside his house?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm sorry to hear about the divorce...









And woot for Slipknot. \\m/

Back on topic... the case is looking great, I can wait to see it finished.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

painting???

do u turn on the heater with a fan directly to the pieces??

or the magician cannot discover the secret, until finish?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
yea.... i wish it was a week from now so i could see the finished thing.

I take that back. That would mean no more updates







.

Anyone think we'll hit 2K posts before CR finishes?


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I take that back. That would mean no more updates







.

Anyone think we'll hit 2K posts before CR finishes?


oh we will

chain motiposters till we hit 2k?


----------



## theCanadian

oh lawd.


----------



## Tator Tot

All that needs to be said.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*











All that needs to be said.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


What?
How are you still painting? It's like below freezing 24/7 here.










was 50F today + heater in closed garage









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


I think he is doing it in his garage with a heater. 
Or inside his house?


yep, nope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I'm sorry to hear about the divorce...








And woot for Slipknot. m/
Back on topic... the case is looking great, I can wait to see it finished.










thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiryu_Libra*


painting???
do u turn on the heater with a fan directly to the pieces??
or the magician cannot discover the secret, until finish?










no magic, just heater on inside garage with 50F temps outside. when spraying (small parts mind you) just cracked the door a shade and put on a fan to exhaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I take that back. That would mean no more updates







.
Anyone think we'll hit 2K posts before CR finishes?


NO!
We'll hit 2K but ill be done by then









update...


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 52 - hinges fixed, game switch lamps juiced







*

hit the hw store for some parts for the roller dials. I think I went a little crazy but I wanted to have more than enough stuff on hand, rather than find out I am short a part, at some odd hour
















this is the hing pin that will be used on the center hinge, epoxied into one side of the hinge there, but more on that another time








needed to sort out these hinges once and for all. got a scrap piece setup as a test of the bore-out idea








after boring out with 7/64, and the 4-40 screw still not fitting, the next step was 1/8. That was cutting it close but there was no turning back. bored it out with 1/8". It fits! went for it on the real hinges...








win








perfect timing, a package showed up at 2pm








some supplies, a couple cans of blow off stuff, some 18 awg wire I needed yesterday, and the most important tool - molex pin remover
















immediately got busy with the molex pin remover








cleared a female molex, but back to this in a moment








since the hinges being bored-out was a win, I needed to paint them acorns. thats them sanded and cleaned with IA91%








basically held the screws (with a gloved hand) and primed a few coats
after it dried for 15 mins I painted with Krylon Black gloss








hehe








after the acorns were painted and stashed safely away I rounded over the corners of the acrylic that will be used for the trim on the roller dial face plates








since there wasnt anything holding back the 12v tests on the power & reset switches I made the wiring. straight joined the 12v positive side, then the negative








thats them soldered








tested both circuits at all points








shrinked the connections








hooked up everything on the case (fans, power, monitor, etc) and connected the reset and power switches. Test booted without the 12v lamp connections, all ok, then connected the 12v lamp wires that I just made. pretty neat looking
















CLICK - BOOT - LET THERE BE LIGHT!
haha (danced around at this point







)








Those f'ers look badass, I should have turned out the lights just to see but I forgot during my manic happiness









anyway, need one good day of work on the roller dials and this proj should be done
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Dylan

Damn CR, Those lights are Kick ass!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate, I was enjoying them myself, as well


----------



## repo_man

Awesome stuff bro! Those buttons are my favorite part of the whole build,lol.


----------



## xHassassin

Ha. Nice!

BTW, CR, where do you get those switches? It's a big PITA to have to take a screwdriver and press it against the pins to turn my comp on all the time.


----------



## normanwall

I'm not sure if anybody has mentioned this yet(thread is too long







)

You should make spots on the case for straps, so if you ever go lanning you can wear it on your back, like you're capturing the intel.

You could even go as a scout, lols.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Awesome stuff bro! Those buttons are my favorite part of the whole build,lol.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Ha. Nice!
BTW, CR, where do you get those switches? It's a big PITA to have to take a screwdriver and press it against the pins to turn my comp on all the time.

http://action-electronics.com

Quote:


Originally Posted by *normanwall* 
I'm not sure if anybody has mentioned this yet(thread is too long







)
You should make spots on the case for straps, so if you ever go lanning you can wear it on your back, like you're capturing the intel.
You could even go as a scout, lols.

hehe, theres a giant magnet under the mobo, and I made a harness to wear under your clothes that has a magnet on the back so you can basically stick the case to yourself and waltz into a lan party like all win and stuff, no need for straps


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 

hehe, theres a giant magnet under the mobo, and I made a harness to wear under your clothes that has a magnet on the back so you can basically stick the case to yourself and waltz into a lan party like all win and stuff, no need for straps


















I'm not sure what to think, r u 4 realz?

EDIT: great work on the lights man! Its really coming along!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



I'm not sure what to think, r u 4 realz?

EDIT: great work on the lights man! Its really coming along!


haha
thanks mate


----------



## nategr8ns

I love this case so much <3...
Just be sure to get us some night shots of the control panel by the end of all this


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

those lights..... those lights....























how it looks with the case???









come on!! just a little pict....


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


I love this case so much <3...
Just be sure to get us some night shots of the control panel by the end of all this










haha, thanks - will do

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiryu_Libra*


those lights..... those lights....






















how it looks with the case???








come on!! just a little pict....


----------



## sizeak

Magnet + Compootaaaaah = DO NOT WANT!!!!
Epic Fail! Quite litterally:: DOES NOT COMPUTE!
MOAR LYRICS!!

I'm not the one who's so far away
When I feel the snake bite enter my veins.
Never did I wanna be here again,
And I don't remember why I came.


----------



## CattleRustler

I was kidding about the magnet


----------



## sizeak

Yeah figured as much, but my post would have been boring if id accepted that fact


----------



## Arjy

CR what do you plan on doign with this build when you're done, make it a dedicated TF2 rig?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


BTW, CR, where do you get those switches? It's a big PITA to have to take a screwdriver and press it against the pins to turn my comp on all the time.


I remember having to do that when I was setting up my BIOS. My new mobo has a PWR button right on the PCB now. How convenient.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *normanwall*


I'm not sure if anybody has mentioned this yet(thread is too long







)


Direct your attention to the bottom of the thread. One of the tags is: long arse thread.








that one has been there for a while. lol.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiryu_Libra*


those lights..... those lights....






















how it looks with the case???








come on!! just a little pict....










seconded.


----------



## CattleRustler

I did some light assembly today (with my daughter who proved to be an awesome helper, touching everything, asking a million questions, and who insisted on holding the case while I did stuff, even when it didnt need holding, lol) needless to say it was a bit tough to manage (she's not 3 yet, so she doesnt get the difference between "hold" and "smash" lol). I attached the good latch bracket but the one that was drilled out, the mount hole needs some boring-out. Also the opening for the switch panel needs some filing since the paint shrunk the opening a shade, and the black acrylic was never test fitted (only the clear, during desing). I also put the lid on the bottom half for the first time with everything mounted (not incl the dvd drive) and realised there was almost a "game over" error, but it turned out not to be. The intake fans (when the lid is closed) practically but right up against the psu! at first the lid wouldnt close, but the fan wires were being crushed/bunched, once I layed them flat the lid set down as it should. I am gonna have some work to tack back the cables everywhere and make things behave, but it should be all ok when done.

between the roller dial frames and the filing, and other odds and ends I am looking at a couple days work total.

thanks for watching

(i know, pics or it didnt happen... well, not today - sorry)


----------



## LiquidForce

awwww i love those little shiny acorn nuts, but they would stick out too much and the gloss black looks sick too


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


(i know, pics or it didnt happen... well, not today - sorry)


We forgive you and understand why









Looks like despite insurmountable odds and hundreds of people saying you couldn't do it, that you finally did.









Congratulations will be dolled out most liberously upon completion.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, the nuts for the case are the black ones


----------



## Microsis

Disturbed owns









Guitar solo on "Torn" =









keep it up CR. I can't wait till this thing is finished!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys
you all rock

at 6pm tomr eve I will try and file the switch plate opening and at least get the plate in there for a pic or two


----------



## SmasherBasher

Looking great bruddah! And yes I was totally screwing around with the white text stuff a few days ago. Hope your Turkey day was full of good times and high spirits as ours was. We took a mini vacation jaunt to Las Vegas but got bored so we came home today. That place is turning into a dump. Throngs of drunken 20-somethings slurring explicatives and mobs of cars blowing their horns at you as you try to cross the street. 
Vegas is OK for what it is, but it ain't got nothin' on New York. I won't be going back there for several years. Everything is either under construction or broken. 
We had more fun taking our 4 year old to Circus Circus than we did gambling. 
The older, big name casinos all smell of mildew and moth balls while the newer casinos are too.....tourist-trappy. Meh.


----------



## xHassassin

Just an FYI, doing  still allows the text to be seen, just not clearly.
The official OCN background color is something along the lines of #F5F5F5.
Therefore:
There we go. Can't see this eh? 
But:
You can still see this though. 
BTW, great job so far. Hope it finishes soon.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

woah its been 17 hours since last post...........i want to see a finished product here **** rustler!!!!! lol


----------



## CattleRustler

im gonna try and do a few things here and there each night when I get home from work during this week. I was wiped out sunday evening so I didnt do anything last night.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


im gonna try and do a few things here and there each night when I get home from work during this week. I was wiped out sunday evening so I didnt do anything last night.


a likely story..............your just a tease. you sit there making a thing of beauty, then just as we are wiping the tears away you take a day off?? darn you!! darn you to heck!!!

anyway everyone needs a







day off here and there


----------



## Blitz6804

Or maybe as he has repeatedly said, he does not mod on Sundays?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Or maybe as he has repeatedly said, he does not mod on Sundays?


or maybe i was giving him a hard time?


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe, yeah, no modding sundays anymore, and not on every other saturday as well. This past saturday was that saturday.

Just got home from work late so I am wiped out tonight too








lets see how the rest of this week plays out


----------



## sizeak

I thought you had your own software buisness?


----------



## CattleRustler

I do, I have been self employed since 2003 under mod2software, but my job takes me on contracts where I may work from home or at my client locations as if I was an employee of theirs. My current gig is like that, I work f/t out of their offices. I wont argue since when I hit em with the numbers (which I hi-balled) last year, they didnt flinch







and then a month later they gave me a raise







been there a year now.


----------



## sizeak

Awsome, what languages do you know? Know any intel syntax x86 asm by any chance?


----------



## CattleRustler

nah sorry (did we talk about this once before, not in this thread? I cant recall) these days I mainly do VB.NET for app and dll coding, and for some asp.net web stuff. I am decent at tsql but I hate it with a passion. In years past I have done the older COM vb's (6, 5, 4) with some light C, and C++ dabbling (I can read c++ but not write in it, but I can handle the friendly C#). I started in atari basic (procedural basic, pre-dos qbasic) back eons ago when I was 10 or 11 (circa 1981 or 82)

man im frikken old









but tell me what youre up to that requires asm/low level stuff - that sounds fun


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


nah sorry (did we talk about this once before, not in this thread? I cant recall) these days I mainly do VB.NET for app and dll coding, and for some asp.net web stuff. I am decent at tsql but I hate it with a passion. In years past I have done the older COM vb's (6, 5, 4) with some light C, and C++ dabbling (I can read c++ but not write in it, but I can handle the friendly C#). I started in atari basic (procedural basic, pre-dos qbasic) back eons ago when I was 10 or 11 (circa 1981 or 82)

man im frikken old









but tell me what youre up to that requires asm/low level stuff - that sounds fun


University assignment, I posted a thread about it in the coding section with my code so far if you're bored, I have to read a file, encrypt it, transmit it over a com port and then decrypt it on the other end. Im having a problem with my stack pointer atm







Its gotta be done in inline asm with C. Only bit we're supposed to be doing in C is declaring, variables/arrays/pointers and we're using libary calls in the assembler.

I started learning QB in year 10 lol, in my programming for idiots guide lol, thoses we're the days. I'll be 20 next year, I'm starting to feel old lol


----------



## CattleRustler

heh, too bad your task isnt in .NET, I could help you it if it was because I have done each of those things in .net.

Oh well, good luck mate
sorry I couldnt help

20? damn, youre a spring chicken! erm, rooster!


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


heh, too bad your task isnt in .NET, I could help you it if it was because I have done each of those things in .net.

Oh well, good luck mate
sorry I couldnt help

20? damn, youre a spring chicken! erm, rooster!










J

...Just kidding lol. Yep I'm new to the world, ish. Born at just the right time for computing lol. Yeah if i was allowed to do it in C, then it'd be a doddle, id have it done in 20mins if that. Thing is, the first time they started teaching us asm was last monday...


----------



## theCanadian

MMMMM. assembly language. good luck with that.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
MMMMM. assembly language. good luck with that.

Mwahahahaha I fixed it. Now I'm having the problem that the instruction:

lea eax, charin
push eax

where charin is a variable, push the address of charin. this works. However i want the value so:

mov eax, charin
push eax

But this give me an operand size error







dunno why


----------



## theCanadian

lol wut?


----------



## McStuff

I only need to say one word here (excluding these words explaining): RAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Mwahahahaha I fixed it. Now I'm having the problem that the instruction:

lea eax, charin
push eax

where charin is a variable, push the address of charin. this works. However i want the value so:

mov eax, charin
push eax

But this give me an operand size error







dunno why

The size of EAX (32 bit) must equal the size of charin....is charin a 32-bit var?


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
The size of EAX (32 bit) must equal the size of charin....is charin a 32-bit var?

charin is a char defined in C. Ill go find out what the size is on x86


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
charin is a char defined in C. Ill go find out what the size is on x86

Well there you go. In C, a char variable is 8 bits...


----------



## sizeak

Damn, it was working with ints. But its are 4 byte, not 1 lol. How would you propose I fix this issue?

EDIT: Sorry for the minor threrad hijack CR.


----------



## CattleRustler

no worries but maybe take it up in a pm with giecsar


----------



## Tator Tot

We are on page 191, and I left at page 188...wow.


----------



## CattleRustler

thats a lot of pages








Mine says page 48 but I have it set to 40 posts per page









dont worry, its coming to an end one of these days
I was sick as a dog last night and today (food poisoning) and I worked from home. I had ideas of stealing a couple hours for the project but it didnt work out


----------



## xHassassin

Yeah mines too.








Too many pages to flip through. Sorry.
D:
I'll get carpal tunnel or something from using the touchpad for that long.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thats a lot of pages








Mine says page 48 but I have it set to 40 posts per page









dont worry, its coming to an end one of these days
I was sick as a dog last night and today (food poisoning) and I worked from home. I had ideas of stealing a couple hours for the project but it didnt work out











Don't worry about it CR, get back up on your feat and work when you feel like it man. Its much better to put all your heart into it somedays rather then not being all for it somedays.


----------



## repo_man

Oh gah CR, my prayers are with ya man. I got food poisoning in HS, that was the worst thing I've ever gotten. Vomited for like 9 hours.


----------



## prracer6

I hear food poisoning is like the worst feeling ever


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
I hear food poisoning is like the worst feeling ever

I will verify that. It was _horrible_.


----------



## DarkNite

Alcohol poisoning is pretty bad too >.>


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
Alcohol poisoning is pretty bad too >.>

At least you can expect alcohol poisoning

Food poisoning is disgusting. Its never your fault, it sucks, you cant eat, and you tear yourself a new one every few hours on the toilet.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys, yeah its pretty bad. Monday night when it first started I thought I was dying. Luckily I have 2 bathrooms in my house so I was switching off between them. The one closest to the master bedroom was for puking, the one upstairs was for ass explosions









Its weird but I am not sure if it was food poisoning or a virus I caught from my daughter over the weekend. Last week both she and the x had this same sort of illness (puking, crapping, cant eat, etc) when I had my daughter over the weekend the puking part was over with, but she still wasnt eating that great, but all in all she seemed ok (not listless, etc) By sunday when my x picked her up I was fine, and all of monday I was fine, until after lunch later in the afternoon. around 4 or 5 pm I started to feel slightly nauseous, and all thru the evening when I got home. It didnt really get worse per se, but then I decided to have some apple juice and chocolate chip cookies "to feel better". I was ok for an hour or so, and was trying to fall asleep when the first trips upstairs began. Then a little while later the flood gates opened on the puking







If it wasnt so sick it would be funny, it was like a cross between a South Park episode and a Monty Python movie







LOL Luckily the puking was only monday night, but the other bad stuff has been going on intermittently since it began. Yesterday all I ingested was a fruit cereal bar, a coffee, and a tea, and some water here and there. Today so far, same thing minus the tea. I think I am gonna work from home again since me and the bathroom are still depending on each other


----------



## nafljhy

good luck CR! and don't forget to drink gatorade or powerade to help replenish ions.







i hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dragoon

Dang, that seems pretty bad. I never had food poisoning, and from what I've seen, it's something I surely don't want to feel.









I hope you get better soon CR









Cheers


----------



## Manyak

holy crap.....

I was just wondering to myself what had happened with your build, and when I went through my subscriptions to find it it wasn't there! I accidentally deleted it with a bunch of others when I was clearing out a bunch of junk







...Man I missed so much...and it looks so damn gorgeous! I'm going back through the old posts right now, I think I've got like 40 pages left to go through lol...

Anyway dude, try to take a few sips of Sprite when you're feeling queasy. It helps a lot with all sorts of stomach problems if you drink it slowly. And if you're looking for a bit more nutrition than cereal bars - bananas and rice should go down pretty easily, and in case you throw them up they'll come up pretty easily as well and won't hurt your esophagus.

But yeah, just take it easy for a few days and you should be ok


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys
I am mostly better, still a little queezy here and there, working from home again today.
maybe I can sneak in a little work on the case later.


----------



## Blitz6804

Bad choice of words to open your post Manyak...

Anyway, avoid the coffee and tea if you can, both are acidic and diuretics. The former would likely make your stomach feel worse and the latter makes you even more dehydrated. As has been said, get Gatorade or similar to prevent electrolyte depletion. To deal with an upset stomach, get emetrol, or for a cheaper alternative, get a bottle of Coke-Cola Classic, let it go flat and warm. Either of those help restore the sugar balance in your stomach.

I am going to say it likely is the typical school-produced 72-hour bug. Any luck, you will be cured by this evening. Else, if you try to work on the case, it may have a new brown "paint scheme."


----------



## giecsar

Sorry to hear about that, CR.

Oh, and sorry about hijacking your thread with assembly language coding issues, the guy made me wanna start posting







(yeah, programming is my area of expertise as well).

Btw I've sub'd to your mod and have been watching silently since you started...great mod indeed! You are and will be an inspiration for many modders out there! And man it's better to forget about small details like the "Top Secret" writing not coming out great, otherwise you'll make your life as a modder very hard. I painted my nickname on my case using UV reactive paint and man I spent lots of hours to get it just the way I want....yeah, frustratring!

Keep on flooding my e-mail inbox with "[Project] The Intelligence thread has been updated" e-mails!!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys, I actually ate a toasted english muffin with a bit of butter, and another coffee earlier - so far so good (thats aside from the coffee and fruit cereal bar earlier this morning) Sprite? blah. That stuff makes me puke when I am perfectly fine otherwise lol. Coke too. I wish I had some ginger ale here actually.

I am sneaking in a bit of case work, while work working


----------



## SmasherBasher

What a die hard.
FWIW, Pedialyte works wonders. I must be superhuman or something. I do not get sick - ever. Maybe once every 18 months or so. 1 month ago, my son came home from school with the sniffles and the next day it was the full blown flu. Then my wife and mom got it. My nose got a little runny for all of an hour then I was back to normal.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

R u saying the u're wolverine???


----------



## CattleRustler

turns out it wasnt food poisoning - it was a virus, with a two day delay from the time youre exposed

x-wife infected daughter, daughter infected inlaws on thanksgiving but they got sick saturday, I had jessie until sunday, but wasnt sick until monday night. I just warned everyone at my job that they may all be doomed by this evening









blah, nasty
at least I dont have to go choke the guy at the pizza place for selling me a tainted pepperoni roll on monday afternoon (which I thought was the culpurit)


----------



## Dylan

Hope you feel better CR, Acrylic dust, Metal Dust and the grind of a dremel are the best remedies


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
turns out it wasnt food poisoning - it was a virus, with a two day delay from the time youre exposed

x-wife infected daughter, daughter infected inlaws on thanksgiving but they got sick saturday, I had jessie until sunday, but wasnt sick until monday night. *I just warned everyone at my job that they may all be doomed by this evening*









blah, nasty
at least I dont have to go choke the guy at the pizza place for selling me a tainted pepperoni roll on monday afternoon (which I thought was the culpurit)









Those poor people! You were a biological weapon in the office CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Hope you feel better CR, Acrylic dust, Metal Dust and the grind of a dremel are the best remedies










Thanks. lol, yeah, I have been using epoxy and glue fumes today, since all the cutting dust was done with a while ago







seems to be helping









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









Those poor people! You were a biological weapon in the office CR!




















I sent them a warning email earlier (probably scared the crap out of them) lol. My boss wrote back and said he didnt feel sick until he read the email hahaha (I described the symptoms with "projectile vomiting" and "explosive diarrhea")


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Thanks. lol, yeah, I have been using epoxy and glue fumes today, since all the cutting dust was done with a while ago







seems to be helping


















I sent them a warning email earlier (probably scared the crap out of them) lol. *My boss wrote back and said he didnt feel sick until he read the email hahaha (I described the symptoms with "projectile vomiting" and "explosive diarrhea") *










LMAO, oh man! That's funny right there, I don't care who you are!


----------



## CattleRustler

Ive been scavenging my kitchen for stuff I can eat
aint finding much

I may have to brave a bowl of cereal (honey bunches of oats with 1% milk), or a pb&j sandwich.

I have no bananas, and I have some crappy brown rice in a box which looks nasty









there is chili and toastitos







:


----------



## CattleRustler

settled on some Trader Joe's Oatmeal









got a few things done today on the case:
-filed the switch plate opening which wasnt letting the panel in correctly. The paint caused some build up which threw off the size of the opening by a few fractions of a millimeter







lightly filed it and the panel slipped right in
-once the switch panel was in I was able to test the "clasps" I made for it, woked like a charm
-so with the clasps tested, I glued the rubber stops on them and let them dry
-epoxied the center hinge pin to the upper hinge half, thats the half removable from the case lid, but since I couldnt (or didnt dare) drill out the other half I had to use an epoxied pin, instead of the 4-40 screw and acorn nut assembly like I was able to for the main outter hinges

left to do:
-cut psu ehxuast tube down to length and glue it to the shroud I made
-glue magnetic strips to the inside edges of the psu shroud, thats what will hold the shroud to the psu
-cut out the roller dial face plate trim pieces, and the tabs that will hold the screws, that hold the roller dials themselves. bond tabs to trim/faceplates. figure out how to secure to case in an non-permanent fashion (I have a plan)
-cut flexible tubing for psu exhaust which runs from inner rigid tube/shroud to rear exhaust bezel
-assemble everything

sounds like a lot maybe, but its not really. The cutting will commence friday


----------



## theCanadian

Awww. CR. We can be sick together.... I'm barely able to speak above a hoarse whisper. W00t this nub just spelled hoarse


----------



## CattleRustler

ah, sorry to hear that mate. feel better.


----------



## Alwinp

Count me in aswell.

Yesterday i was fine, then during the night it started comming
Now i woke up with my nose entirely closed and my troat being lightly on fire.

Catched the cold, and i'll probably catch more of it sooner or later.

...I hate winter


----------



## Rowan

I felt myself getting a cold a month ago so i started eating vitamin C like it was candy and it never became a full on cold.


----------



## repo_man

Great CR, you've e-infected half the mod forum!!

*takes Vitamin C tablet and puts on respirator*


----------



## CattleRustler

lol
no amount of vitamin c would save any of you from what I had


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lol
no amount of vitamin c would save any of you from what I had









Lmao.

OT: CR, we need to shop a Christmas hat on your cowboy avi


----------



## Syrillian

*observes from a safe distance*










P.S. Hope that you all are feeling better.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*observes from a safe distance*










P.S. Hope that you all are feeling better.

Yea you better stay back, you're too old to get sick Syr. You might get the flu and die.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Yea you better stay back, you're too old to get sick Syr. You might get the flu and die.
































That was just mean







Poor Syr









Get better soon CR


----------



## CattleRustler

lol and thanks all
im officially better
I worked in their office today and I actually ate real food (no pepperoni rolls lol)(last thing I ate monday before it all went bad/south/black/downhill







)


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lol and thanks all
im officially better
I worked in their office today and I actually ate real food (no pepperoni rolls lol)(last thing I ate monday before it all went bad/south/black/downhill







)

Good to hear, and damn you. Now im going to be leery about eating my pepperoni rolls!


----------



## theCanadian




----------



## repo_man




----------



## xHassassin

looks too pixelized.


----------



## Arjy

Glad you're feeling better man!


----------



## Blitz6804

Mayhaps I can has try?


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## CattleRustler

I used it blitz, thanks
+rep

(+rep @ theCanadian for the effort)


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I used it blitz, thanks
+rep

(+rep @ theCanadian for the effort)


you need to put your avatar here lol thats awesome

christmas avatars


----------



## theCanadian

I did mine in mspaint. You know how horrible that program is.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Like my avatar? Took about 5 mins....

On Topic: Cant wait to see those updates. Glad to hear your feeling better CR.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mates


----------



## Blitz6804

Ditto theCanadian.

CattleRustler: What are the chances we can get a money shot of the completed panel installed in the lid today?


----------



## CattleRustler

/shakes magic 8 ball...

"chances are good"

edit: LOL as Rev Theory - Light It Up comes on octane








how perfect









"...hold on, we're about to light it up"


----------



## Tator Tot

moar pix plox?

I need my fix man, this case is like crack.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I find it more similar to LSD


----------



## theCanadian




----------



## cbrazeau1115

HAHA nice


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 53 - Final Fabrication II*

marked off the cut-outs for the roller dial trims








wide shot of the upstairs mini workshop, or "clean" workshop, now that its a bachelor pad, I thought "hey, why the f... not?"
















roller dials taken off the paint hangers








got the acrylic parts on the the ol' saw








one down








two down








then the tabs that will hold the long screws needed drilling out, pilotted with 1/16 (in pic), then blasted em out with 9/64
















there's all the parts, ready for assembly tomr








had to cut the psu exhaust tube that will mount to the shroud. like my artsy camera shot? Dont worry, I already smacked myself








cut, filed, sanded
















ok, dear god WAIT!
there's a drill on the table, next to the finished case lid? wait, let me just say....








DEAR GOD NOOOOOO!

oh yes, lay back and relax... "I'm a good doctor"







...








after surgery, in recovery. see was that so painful?
In case none of you followed that drama, this latch bracket has a whole history and to make a long story short, its leg ended up over sized (8-32 from 6-32) but I never drilled out the case to accomodate the new size. Thats what this was all about

win








oh dear god DUST! FLASH! NOOOOO!!!







anyway thats the two diff size screws holding in the part - not noticeable unless in a disgusting pic such as this








a bevy of parts ready for assembly tomr








since I ran out of time I tacked the cylinder to the shroud in two small spots, to let it set up over night so I can handle it freely tomr where I will 2-ton epoxy it all crazy like, and begin assembling all of the other stuff
















thanks for watching








days remaining: 1 (or so I hope)

sorry I didnt get the switch panel photo today, but I will have it tomr

























* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## cbrazeau1115

YAY for update... CAnt wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Back on track... that's an amazing news....


----------



## sabermetrics

This mod is just amazing... cannot wait to see it completed!

Keep up the good work CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys


----------



## Dylan

Good god the case looks so good.

See, I told you Metal shavings, Epoxy, and Acrylic dust will help with sickness


----------



## sizeak

Awsome, This mod has been going for the entire time ive been on ocn, i like joined when it started lol. It's gona be odd without it


----------



## LiquidForce

amazing work yet again

oh my gosh.... its almost over


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Good god the case looks so good.
See, I told you Metal shavings, Epoxy, and Acrylic dust will help with sickness




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Awsome, This mod has been going for the entire time ive been on ocn, i like joined when it started lol. It's gona be odd without it


thanks. but dont worry, there will be another...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


amazing work yet again
oh my gosh.... its almost over


thanks man. yes, it comes to an end...
clearing the way for new adventures









(ok that was gay, sorry)


----------



## sizeak

And so you shold be, I hope you sat in that corner and cryed long and hard. Think about what you've done, think long and hard....


----------



## theCanadian

Try and make the final assembly on post 2000. It would be 'neat', if nothing else.

Edit. Oh look at that. I have two falmes now.







(yes, falmes)


----------



## wildfire99

tomorow may be a very epic day


----------



## Tator Tot

Lookin superb CattleRustler.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys








its 9 am and Im gonna get started on some stuff now (of the epoxying type







)


----------



## CattleRustler

how do you guys like my new xmas avatar








its not done yet, I want to have him dragging Rudolph by the neck haha


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


how do you guys like my new xmas avatar








its not done yet, I want to have him dragging Rudolph by the neck haha










Its epic


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, I especially like the green bow belt buckle


----------



## Aawa

just caught up on this puppy. great job you are getting closer and closer to done


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate, it may be done (or at least "presentably done") by this evening


----------



## Blitz6804

Remember people, if we get up to 1999 posts before the update, DO NOT POST ANYMORE. CattleRustler MUST be the 2000th post.

My emotions are mixed. On the plus side, we will get to see her done. On the minus side, there will be no more updates for a few months until CattleRustler starts the new project.

Red pants and a bow... I KNEW I should have put those on the avvy too.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Remember people, if we get up to 1999 posts before the update, DO NOT POST ANYMORE. CattleRustler MUST be the 2000th post.


its ok if im not 2000th, it holds no significance to me but hey, whatever - thanks for the thought









Quote:



My emotions are mixed. On the plus side, we will get to see her done. On the minus side, there will be no more updates for a few months until CattleRustler starts the new project.


a few months?? who said that?








It wouldnt be "months", this I know









Quote:



Red pants and a bow... I KNEW I should have put those on the avvy too.


Lol. Yeah, I opened up the full size graphic I have (which a friend drew for ma and was scanned into digital, then I colorized it). Anyway using that I added the backfround, red clothes and hat (idea from your first redering Blitz, thanks) and I made his boots black, and replaced the "steer-head belt buckle" with a geen bow, lol. I will attempt to add rudolph being dragged/choked under his right arm (his right - left side in pic) lol Reindeer Rustler


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


its ok if im not 2000th, it holds no significance to me but hey, whatever - thanks for the thought









a few months?? who said that?








It wouldnt be "months", this I know









Lol. Yeah, I opened up the full size graphic I have (which a friend drew for ma and was scanned into digital, then I colorized it). Anyway using that I added the backfround, red clothes and hat (idea from your first redering Blitz, thanks) and I made his boots black, and replaced the "steer-head belt buckle" with a geen bow, lol. I will attempt to add rudolph being dragged/choked under his right arm (his right - left side in pic) lol Reindeer Rustler










LOL!! The new(est) avi is too funny!! Reindeer Rustler


----------



## xHassassin

The right sleeve (Left for the guy) has a dent in it.








Looks great though.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I'm still trying not to *** to this.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
I'm still trying not to *** to this.

***?


----------



## Blitz6804

Ah hem... think how young males amuse themselves when they find one of daddy's magazines.


----------



## CattleRustler

ooooh.








never heard it quite put that way, but ok.








Thanks...I guess









and btw, its not just for "young males"








lets be honest


----------



## nategr8ns

Thank you doctor!!!
epic update


----------



## repo_man

[URL=http://fyfi.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/must_not_***.jpg%5B/IMG]http://fyfi.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/must_not_***.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG alt=""]http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/1428/loldv2.png


----------



## Blitz6804

CattleRustler: WA-HAY too much information.


----------



## thunder12

lookin smooth, lookin real smooth. JUST FINISH IT ALREADY!!!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I refuse to *** to anything computer related.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys
haha you guys crack me up









rofl @ repo's post









ok enough ocn'ing - time to work...>


----------



## thunder12




----------



## thunder12

btw i love the tags







"syrillian yells at cloud" "longest case mod evar" "old man" "genius"  lol


----------



## CattleRustler

I didnt make any of those tags lol
I did a few like "custom case mod", "tf2" and a couple others I think, certainly not "genius" lol

"trippin balls" appeared in the past day or so lol


----------



## pjlietz

I can tell you who added them


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, post a list PJ
like...

tag - creator
tag - creator
etc...

that would be funny as hell

and for the record I AM modding as we speak







when I come up to office for a smoke, between tasks, I check in here with yall badassess


----------



## BlankThis

Can't wait to see the finished product!










~B~


----------



## CattleRustler

it should be done by my log post this evening

there may be internal stuff that may still need work (like a wire tuck here, a hose replace there, etc) but externally it should be presentable

wont have the right light to do proper final photos until another day tho, but Ill take a few nice ones


----------



## repo_man

Woo hoo!!!









Btw: 2K + posts


----------



## sizeak

Yeah but there was no update exactly on 2k


----------



## CattleRustler

its ok Sizeak, it wasnt gonna happen with all of us yapping








no worries









theres Weld On 3 flying all over the place


----------



## CattleRustler

sorry for the double, just a heads up to the modding crew, I just posted a question in the general case modding forum about weld on 3, so if the pros are around (you know who you are) please stop by there - thanks


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lol, post a list PJ
like...

tag - creator
tag - creator
etc...

that would be funny as hell

If no one objects to having there tags made public I don't mind doing it


----------



## theCanadian

ok it's been three minutes? can we look now? no one has objected. I think that is a great idea to be honest.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol

just had to pull out the case lid grommet







it wasnt allowing the lids sit together nicely for hinge action. weird because I used new grommet that appeared to be the same exact diameter







oh well, I expected some of these weird, non-functional-impacting oddities to occur during assembly - as always right?


----------



## nafljhy

ouch, that sucks but then again.. it usually happens in that last stretch of finishing up. can't wait!


----------



## Blitz6804

pjlietz! Nooooooo! You have ruined the epic update on the epic post number!


----------



## pjlietz

I can delete the posts if needed









Mod power abuse warning!


----------



## sizeak

Lol, we have a power happy Mod, the best kind. Eggsellent


----------



## CattleRustler

building worklog
(no matter what I did the flash on this f...ing piece of sh.t f...ing camera (F F F) kept going off!!!!!!) we'll see...


----------



## theCanadian

OMG... he's posting.


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 54 - Finishing 01*

after rouging the roller dial face plates I began attaching stuff and bonding with weld on 3
can of cranberry sauce for weight








the psu shroud that was tack-glued last night, slapped on some 2 ton epoxy on the non-visible side to seal the cylinder to the housing








getting ready to mount the tabs for the roller dial on the inside of the main switch panel








welded and found something for weight








this is the same sort of contraption but for the roller dials that mount by the case handle, after this I began assembling stuff

I'LL SHUT UP NOW









PICS! (sorry flash







)



































test boot before adding switch panel...


























the three rocker switches didnt go down quietly, needed a shade of filing. Afterwards they snapped in









MORE PICS WITH ME SHUTTING THE F UP...





































































there is still interior work that needs to be done (as you can undoubtedly see) but as for the case itself, and the "case mod" - I thinks the main stuff is done and its presentable, just need better pics (LET THERE BE F-ING LIGHT) sorry, and I need to mount the led's in the switch panel. Couldnt have glued them in and gotten these pics, it was one or the other









cheers









I will update this thread here and there as I fix and finalize the remaining bits









THANKS FOR WATCHING

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## LiquidForce

OMG ITS DONE (idk maybe a few detail things left) BUT ITS DONE

first off, congrats on a great build. 2nd, wow. 3rd, WOW.

Did i mention this was amazing and possibly the longest log ive ever seen

A+ job CR

edit: your rep was 248 b4 this post

the rep storm has begun


----------



## theCanadian

*** *** ***

edit: let the onslaught of +reps begin!


----------



## sizeak

This is AWSOME!


----------



## theCanadian

Oh, and once you finalize... I am going to have to request video off boot up.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Came out AWESOME bro...


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys!! (me ***s too







)

there will be better pics and videos, and a few other special things too








stay tuned


----------



## DarkNite

INSANE! Looks awesome! Wowowowo.


----------



## Indignity

Great Job CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

@ Indignity
+rep

thanks DarkNite









haha as Disturbed - Indestructible plays haha


----------



## Blitz6804

Outstanding. </MORTAL_KOMBAT>


----------



## nafljhy

that is so win!







i want to get my hands on her now... :x i mean, when can i take her out?


----------



## CattleRustler

hahaha!

3 FLAMES!!! WOOOO


----------



## Blitz6804

Remember, anything you do to her, CattleRustler will do for you. You take her to dinner? CR will take you to dinner. Take her to a movie? CR will take you to a movie. Take her to bed? CR will take you to bed. Whatever you do to her in bed, CR will do to you in bed. Capice? *Chuckles.*

Three flames? Does that make you a flamer?


----------



## nafljhy

grats on the third flame CR!


----------



## Tator Tot

Double Gratz cause now you can get a free Overclocked account.


----------



## Ld05204

it may be the UK, it may be late, I am most likely under the influence, but a 
+ rep to you sir!!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Double Gratz cause now you can get a free Overclocked account.


actually not yet, in april of 2009. =\\

gotta be a member for a year before the free oc'd account. but he's getting there! woo! much love to CR and TI!


----------



## pjlietz

Looks really good man! Don't even know where to start, I'll have to absorb for a bit


----------



## CattleRustler

lol blitz

thanks everyone

just a reminder - it looks done, bit it aint done


----------



## wildfire99

cattlerustler i beleive we had a deal that you would walk it through a airport and take pictures ^_^
(or maybe i just told him to.....)
great job man +rep/gratz on 3 flames


----------



## Dylan

Amazing job CR, By far the best Full cusom case mod I have ever seen.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


I can tell you who added them










Don't you say that in almost all of Syr's threads?








CR un-friended me. Boo hoo.


----------



## wildfire99

someone deserves to get a modofthemonth postbit

(lol just realized im still waiting on mine)


----------



## wildfire99




----------



## SmasherBasher

Wow.








Simply wow.
















I don't know if I missed the last update or not. Nonetheless, I can't believe how well you have pulled this thing off. Kudos to you, sir for sticking with it and perfecting the details.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*





















Beat me to it


----------



## wildfire99

CR you must make a costume that will work with the case, for the airport visit


----------



## SmasherBasher

Might I suggest......


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
Remember, anything you do to her, CattleRustler will do for you. You take her to dinner? CR will take you to dinner. Take her to a movie? CR will take you to a movie. Take her to bed? CR will take you to bed. Whatever you do to her in bed, CR will do to you in bed. Capice? *Chuckles.*

Three flames? Does that make you a flamer?

oh darn, and i thought it was an unsupervised date!


----------



## Microsis

Wow. CR you are truly the Picasso of case modding. This thing looks amazing!!!


----------



## angrysasquatch

I've been stalking this project for a while and all I can say is WOW. Amazing job CR. You could probably put numbers on the roller dials near the handle ass they are supposed to be a combination lock (I think). And you could get better cooling by putting a 80 or 92 mm fan on those empty expansion bays.

Now all you need is a nice sentry to guard it


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
cattlerustler i beleive we had a deal that you would walk it through a airport and take pictures ^_^
(or maybe i just told him to.....)
great job man +rep/gratz on 3 flames

thanks man








I never agreed to the airport thing, it was you guys trying to bribe me and stuff, what your remember









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Amazing job CR, By far the best Full cusom case mod I have ever seen.









wow, thanks man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Don't you say that in almost all of Syr's threads?








CR un-friended me. Boo hoo.









[comment removed for privacy] (discussed further in pm)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
someone deserves to get a modofthemonth postbit
(lol just realized im still waiting on mine)

lol , thanks


----------



## repo_man

CR, that is phenomenal! It looks so much like the one in game it's crazy, I really smiled when I saw the pics.
















+







from me my man!


----------



## CattleRustler

sorry about the cross-posting above

thanks guys!!
that was cool to put the original and the pic from today side by side - THANKS!


----------



## AIpha

That looks awesome!! Now THAT's an office computer ;p


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
CR, that is phenomenal! It looks so much like the one in game it's crazy, I really smiled when I saw the pics.
















+







from me my man!


Repo, thanks brother - seriously
You really helped me as I got started with modding. You are an awesome info resource, and great modder, and an inspiration on these forums. We are lucky to have you mate

A BIG ++ TO YOU SIR


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Repo, thanks brother - seriously
You really helped me as I got started with modding. You are an awesome info resource, and great modder, and an inspiration on these forums. We are lucky to have you mate

A BIG ++ TO YOU SIR

















*a humble head nod*

The student has become the teacher


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
CR you must make a costume that will work with the case, for the airport visit


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Might I suggest......



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
oh darn, and i thought it was an unsupervised date!

















HAHA









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Wow. CR you are truly the Picasso of case modding. This thing looks amazing!!!

too kind mate :blush:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
I've been stalking this project for a while and all I can say is WOW. Amazing job CR. You could probably put numbers on the roller dials near the handle [sic] ass they are supposed to be a combination lock (I think). And you could get better cooling by putting a 80 or 92 mm fan on those empty expansion bays.
Now all you need is a nice sentry to guard it









I wanted to make the dials fan controllers but that escapes my skills at the moment - thanks for the nice words mate - cheers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
That looks awesome!! Now THAT's an office computer ;p











Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
*a humble head nod*
The student has become the teacher









:blush: ok, enough of that - cheers mate

mod on brothers


----------



## Tator Tot

Cattle Rustler, I don't know what to say. Besides, I wish I wasn't so broke, cause I would offer you my next 9 paychecks for that thing.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Cattle Rustler, I don't know what to say. Besides, I wish I wasn't so broke, cause I would offer you my next 9 paychecks for that thing.


















noooo! you need to eat and mod, so you need your money


----------



## CattleRustler

btw, not sure if I posted this but

Thanks to everyone who's posted comments in reps but havent necessarily posted here - that was really cool to read!

cheers mates!!
<---XMAS Cattle (Reindeer Rustler) says thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*

















noooo! you need to eat and mod, so you need your money











Haha, I have a A300 I need to mod. Which I have plans for.

But I need a new Dremel, mine is from '95









Its on my Xmas wish list. That and I want to grab a Thermaltake Armor, it got a bad paint job, so I think I'll sand blast it, repaint it with a custom design and do a bit of mod work on it.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol at tag "*** *** ***" and
"these tags rawk"


----------



## Tator Tot

I like "moar tags"


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Supreme... soo good!!!!









and isn't finished,







I can wait to see the little details that u going to bring









Are u sure, isn't the case from the game??? really do u make it at home ???


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## hiiyah777

Man CR, I left home for a few hours, and you managed to finish the modding on your case! Very impressive!

Now all you need is the papers sticking out of the sides, lol.

Seriously, though. Very epic thread and highly impressive work. You deserve plenty of pats on the back for your accomplishments in this thread. You're setting standards for the rest of us (myself included) to live up to when it comes to our own mods.

I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for your MOTM postbit. I know you'll be getting it soon enough!


----------



## SmasherBasher

I recall mentioning it being an insta-win for MOTM. Guess I won't be disappointed.


----------



## McStuff

I thought CR did make a mention of paper, and him keeping his technique secret. What ever happened to that?


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys








I still have plans for the papers sticking out, but theres other bits that need attending to first

-fashion the rest of the psu exhaust
-actually attach the acorn nuts on the hinges
-reassemble the roller dials with proper spacers
-mount the LED's to the switch panel
-tack and tuck all wiring
-mount dvd and hdd (need to get one, eyeing a 300 gb velociraptor for 189







)
-sort out rubber trim (or not)
-papers

thats what I can think of so far


----------



## Indignity

Take advantage of that MS Cashback CR!

1. go to www.live.com
2. search for a "wii"
3. in the top, where the sponsored links are, there should be a ebay link, with a cashback image next to it. Keep hitting the search button until it appears if it doesn't show at first.
4. click that, and it will take you to ebay, where you will see the cashback icon above the search bar.
5. type in velociraptor in the ebay search.

Crap, it's only 8% this morning for some reason. I just used it @15% last night


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the info
they have em on new egg for 219 -30$ with MIR
or I could get a 500 gb wd for like 70 bucks or a 1TB wd for 99


----------



## CattleRustler

I have the intelli idling with the lid shut (in bios) just curious to see what the temps look like after about 20 mins or so, without the psu shroud. I am debating foregoing the shroud altogether since I just realized the shroud wont sit on the psu because the mobo is butted right upagainst it







LOL, oversight on my part. I could cut part of the side of it and make it fit but I am wondering if its necessary. If I have that big opening in the back, all pci slots are grilled, and if I get a pci slot cooler, that should be enough to get the psu exhaust out of the case. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## repo_man

I would leave it as is CR. As you said, it have ventilation all around it. The PSU fan is aiming right out of the hole, any off-axis airflow will be picked up by the case fans, I really don't see it as an issue - just you being OCD about it.









At this point in assembly/finish just leave well enough alone!


----------



## CattleRustler

cool then







less work to do








I'm gonna look at some slot coolers and spot coolers (for nb) now, just to see whats up


----------



## redsunx

*Old lady voice*

VICTORY!


----------



## wastedtime

This is brilliant CR.This will do down as one of the best mods of all time... its right up there







+rep x50 if I could do that


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks redsunx and wasted








now you guys need to xmas-ify your avatars









just mounted the ide converter on the slim dvd drive. even that required some modding







they made the adapter in such a way that the 40 pin section can short across the back of the drive housing







so I covered that area with electrical tape, then used a small plastic washer I made back when I modded my 8800gts. worked a treat







ran out of time to mount the drive and test it tho, gotta get Jess in a little while for the day. Maybe this evening Ill give the drive a test run


----------



## coffeejunky

That looks absolutely amazing CR. My only gripe is that the roller dials look wobbly, but I see that is on your to-do list









If you were to do the fan controller dials, you could get a couple of these -
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5986
The rheobus de-attatches from the PCI plate. You could then make a basel-wood dial and push that on to where the knob attatches. The only small issue would be re-making the whole switch panel


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah they are a bit "off" because apparently cr cant drill a hole in the center of something at a 90 degree angle to the material









I wanted to make the dials out of acrylic originally, maybe when I get a drill press I will redo them









thanks for the potentiometers link, I originally looked for pots that would work in this application but could not find any


----------



## nategr8ns

holy crap... AMAZING WORK!!!
Are/did you put symbols/numbers on the roller dial?


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks nate, no numbers, they may get redone at some point


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Awesome mod, man. Do the switches on the case do anything? I haven't really been watching this religiously, but I love what I see.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate.
If you mean the red and green rocker switches, no, at the moment they dont do anything, and are there to complete the look of the case compared to the in-game object. I did have an idea for them but I havent decided if I am gonna do it. I posted about it here


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

--------
this will be awesome


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


*The Intelligence - Day 54 - Finishing 01*

after rouging the roller dial face plates I began attaching stuff and bonding with weld on 3
can of cranberry sauce for weight








the psu shroud that was tack-glued last night, slapped on some 2 ton epoxy on the non-visible side to seal the cylinder to the housing








getting ready to mount the tabs for the roller dial on the inside of the main switch panel








welded and found something for weight








this is the same sort of contraption but for the roller dials that mount by the case handle, after this I began assembling stuff

I'LL SHUT UP NOW









PICS! (sorry flash







)



































test boot before adding switch panel...


























the three rocker switches didnt go down quietly, needed a shade of filing. Afterwards they snapped in









MORE PICS WITH ME SHUTTING THE F UP...





































































there is still interior work that needs to be done (as you can undoubtedly see) but as for the case itself, and the "case mod" - I thinks the main stuff is done and its presentable, just need better pics (LET THERE BE F-ING LIGHT) sorry, and I need to mount the led's in the switch panel. Couldnt have glued them in and gotten these pics, it was one or the other









cheers









I will update this thread here and there as I fix and finalize the remaining bits









THANKS FOR WATCHING

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


(Please no flame for quoting entire post...)

"Wowzers!"

CR ~ this mod is tits, Bro. Simply outstanding in all fields, I can't get past the fact that this is a homemade mod.

You, good Sir are the Shiznits!

+


----------



## Aawa

wow awesome job on this. Finally got it done after months of work. Great job!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


(Please no flame for quoting entire post...)










i was about to say something too.

I had to smack my scroll wheel about ten times just to see what you said.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*









i was about to say something too.

I had to smack my scroll wheel about ten times just to see what you said.










sawry....

I just felt that all the images needed to be present as removing any of them would have been doing CR a dis-service...


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*









sawry....

I just felt that all the images needed to be present as removing any of them would have been doing CR a dis-service...


Forgiven


----------



## Syrillian

Yay!


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*









i was about to say something too.

I had to smack my scroll wheel about ten times just to see what you said.


I'm so glad I bought my MX Revoloution right now


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys
















@ Syrillian - I just saw your finish case and posted there :faint:


----------



## Ducky

Can you guys not enter the same mod of the month?









Unbelievable work CR, the I/O panel turned out stunning, now I dare you to walk in an airport with that.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol









iirc (and luckily for me and everyone else) Syr cant enter his case in an OCN MOTM because it wasnt exclusive. Hopefully I am right







I already got shot down by CD once before, lol


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


lol









iirc (and luckily for me and everyone else) Syr cant enter his case in an OCN MOTM because it wasnt exclusive. Hopefully I am right







I already got shot down by CD once before, lol


what do you mean by exclusive?


----------



## CattleRustler

if a mod worklog is posted on other sites aside from OCN, then its not exclusive to OCN and is therefore not eligible to be nominated for motm


----------



## CattleRustler

idea just struck for psu exhausting, not using a pci slot fan, or the shrouding, and if it works out itll look damn cool too









need to experiment with it first
...>


----------



## exe163

This mod is crazy. Just as crazy as the sentry mod!


----------



## CattleRustler

wow, thanks man.
the sentry mod was insane, this one is no where near that sick
thanks tho


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
wow, thanks man.
the sentry mod was insane, this one is no where near that sick
thanks tho










The Intelligence > Sentry Gun

I'm just sayin, you did so much more work on yours.

Oh his, just the missile box is the computer. Yours is the computer. All of it. And yeah the monitor inside the dispenser was kinda cool. But not all that complicated.

To me, it just seems like your mod had so much more work into it CR.

But then again, as a demoman/pyro/medic I hate sentry guns. And I either must burn them from below, launch my stickies at them, or just give them an ubercharge


----------



## pjlietz

I honestly can't remember if I posted how much I love the Mod. So I'm doing it now









This is great CR, one of the best mods I have ever seen. Ever.

You need to send pic's to Valve, I'm sure it'll end up in a mag







But after you win the next MOTM







,lol.


----------



## Alwinp

wow, haven't watched this thread for 2 days

I get back and this entire thin is finished.

Awesome stuff there man. I really like how you pulled this off all from stratch.
Definatly worth mod of the month if you ask me

It matches the ingame case
It's perfect and well detailed
and just the idea of making this case is worth credit!

Nicely done, looking forward to your next mod (whenever that will be)

Edit: Just noticed you cant participate on the mod of the month.

Dousn't matter, you still get my credit aswell as alot of other people's credit


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks a lot for all the wonderful comments guys. They leave me humbled.

Quote:



Edit: Just noticed you cant participate on the mod of the month.
Dousn't matter, you still get my credit aswell as alot of other people's credit


I think you may have misread that above, we were talking about Syrillian's current case. This project is exclusive to ocn and is eligible for motm nomination as far as I know


----------



## Black Magix

You forgot the papers sticking out of the sides.....


----------



## Slider46

Awesome Job, looks amazing and was worth the wait!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
You forgot the papers sticking out of the sides.....









not done yet, some detail work to do still

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 





























Awesome Job, looks amazing and was worth the wait!

thanks mate, Ill have some finished shots in the next few days


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

listen up..............when a hockey team wins the stanley cup........each member of the team gets to keep the CUP for a week to show off, tour, take pics etc etc.......since you RUSTLER are captian of this here team and we are all on that same TEAM...its only fair that the top secret case go on tour to all of us for a week also!!!! id be glad to recieve the case first!!!

awesome job dude!!!!!!!! simply awesome!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah but knowing our luck, Jackie Martling will take a dump in it









(+rep for whoever gets the reference)


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yeah but knowing our luck, Jackie Martling will take a dump in it









(+rep for whoever gets the reference)


......................Schmidlap is in a bus station men's room, and he has to take a dump...................??


----------



## CattleRustler

lol wut no


----------



## Black Magix

Jackie "The Joke Man" Martling's Disgustingly Dirty Joke Book


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


......................Schmidlap is in a bus station men's room, and he has to take a dump...................??


its all i remember from a Jackie Martling tape lol


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black Magix*


Jackie "The Joke Man" Martling's Disgustingly Dirty Joke Book


nope
you got the right person but not the reference


----------



## Black Magix

Howard Stern?


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Dear Santa-Rustler,

I want 15 TF2 intelligence cases! Please send too...

Seriously tho amazing work, any plans for the next one!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


Dear Santa-Rustler,
I want 15 TF2 intelligence cases! Please send too...
Seriously tho amazing work, any plans for the next one!










thanks mate








I have a few ideas rolling around but nothing definite yet
some final bits on this, then some house issues need attending to first


----------



## joemaniaci

wow, nice freaking job.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Joe

just ramped up the dvd drive for the first time, it powered up and was recognized by the bios, and it feeds in, and ejects cds all ok, so thats good







Also did some experimenting with my exhaust idea, thats still in the works.


----------



## zu903

looks really good


----------



## Monzt3r

holy poop that is insane bro, kudos to u good sir. If that isnt bragging rights i dunno what is. The enemy has dropped our intelligence... *oops*







lol


----------



## wildfire99

lawl i cant beleive how much rep you got overall from this one project, i got like 4 rep total from my build log ^_^


----------



## Dragoon

Dang CR, that's simply perfect! Looking at piece of art made me install TF2, still looking for time to play it though.









Cheers mate


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zu903*


looks really good


thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monzt3r*


holy poop that is insane bro, kudos to u good sir. If that isnt bragging rights i dunno what is. The enemy has dropped our intelligence... *oops*







lol










thanks mate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


lawl i cant beleive how much rep you got overall from this one project, i got like 4 rep total from my build log ^_^


hehe, yeah it did bring the reps quite a bit









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Dang CR, that's simply perfect! Looking at piece of art made me install TF2, still looking for time to play it though.








Cheers mate










Thanks Dragoon, yeah "time" is always the problem with everything


----------



## Manyak

Dude, this is one of the best mods ever! I can't believe I missed half of it because of some stupid subscription screwup :/

So what's next?


----------



## CattleRustler

remedy for that is dont rely on subsrcibed threads, use the forum itself. Thats what I do anyway









as far as whats next, I have a few general ideas for some stuff but I havent decided on anything definite yet. The next major mod will definitely not involve painting since I wont have a place to paint for 3 or 4 months, but thats ok









first thing I may do is set up a 2nd workshop, upstairs in the now empty "office" next to mine. My wife and I had "offices" (mine is really a computer / music studio / chill hard area) and since she's out the room right next door to that is unoccupied. It would be perfect for a small workshop for the winter, since its too cold in the garage to really do anything. My worktable can be disassembled and brought upstairs, along with a small relief table and all of my smaller tools (circular saw and scroll saw would stay in garage workshop). Then I could work on stuff and not freeze off my arsicles. I have two quick functional mods I need to do

-fix sig rig case so it closes properly (requires a notch cut on right side upright beam)
-do 2 fan cooling mod on p4 case (centurion) 1 bottom intake, 1 top exhaust, feet, billet grille
-do next major full mod project (undecided)

If I can get the last detail bits finished on Intelli this week then maybe saturday Ill move my workshop upstairs, we'll see. My schedule this weekend is a little messed up/switched around so Ill have to play it by ear


----------



## theCanadian

I hope some screw up nub doesn't report these tags... they are utterly epic. I like, "case mod god", and "take it through a airport" the best.

BTW, you *should* take it though an airport... be sure to get video.


----------



## CattleRustler

the mods added all those tags









I only added:
Case Mod, Theme Mod, Custom Case, Custom Case Mod, & TF2


----------



## nafljhy

lol! our mods are great!


----------



## CattleRustler

yes they are, and our forum moderators are not too bad either


----------



## H3||scr3am

very nice case mod, CR, now, just try to get it through the airport lol...


----------



## Blitz6804

"Sir, you must take your computer out of its case or it cannot go through security." _"No, you do not understand, the case IS the computer."_ *TSA turns to radio.* "Yeah, we are going to need a cavity search down here."


----------



## vgplayer

just beautiful.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks vgplayer, and I assume you mean the case, and not the 'cavity search" from the post above you


----------



## Nyne7lac

no updates?

Been following since the beginning. Glad to see it's coming to a finish


----------



## Arjy

nice job dude, this looks great!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nyne7lac* 
no updates?
Been following since the beginning. Glad to see it's coming to a finish

thanks, not yet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arjy* 
nice job dude, this looks great!

thank you


----------



## nategr8ns

I added two


----------



## N2Gaming

Hat's off to you "oh wait my hair, hat's back on real quick like" for a job well done. give your self a big ol pat on the back for me. This has been a very interesting project to say the least from start to finish.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys








Ill try and have some better finish pics soon


----------



## aznchowboy650

I really want to know what would happen if you brought that with you to the airport. I wonder what TSA would do.


----------



## CattleRustler

we're never gonna find out


----------



## masbuskado

Nicely done casttle...!!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

CR - you buy the plane ticket and enough beers, I'll do it at LaGuardia. In my socks (since you have to take your shoes off at airports now)


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks masbuskado









lol smasher. Im not letting those tsa losers smash up my case


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

dude thats epic and amazing. i am jealous


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks dude, but dont be jealous


----------



## CattleRustler

I decided that after I finish up the last few external bits and take photos, etc, that I am going to really clean up the inside, starting with doing two terminal blocks for all of the fan and switch lamp power connections. That will get rid of a lot of wire and all of those spare pass thru molexes and the y splitters etc. Itll be much less cluttered that way I think


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


doing two terminal blocks for all of the fan and switch lamp power connections. That will get rid of a lot of wire and all of those spare pass thru molexes and the y splitters etc. Itll be much less cluttered that way I think



That's going to look sweet. I thought of doing something similar for my current project. Or at least attaching the molex's at right angles in the back of the 5-1/4 bay stack.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks. I am gonna try and run over to home depot during lunch break today, to get the stuff I need


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

hey CattleRustler that has turned out just Awesome mate!!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate









I gotta clean up some stuff, and tweak the roller dials, then get some proper pics
I was able to get what I needed for doing the terminal block setups so I may start on it this evening, and hopefully by saturday afternoon Ill have something to show


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks mate









I gotta clean up some stuff, and tweak the roller dials, then get some proper pics
I was able to get what I needed for doing the terminal block setups so I may start on it this evening, and hopefully by saturday afternoon Ill have something to show

Sounds great dude !


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

that case is sweet


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys









I tested a way to "clean up" cut edges of acrylic that couldnt be sanded or rouged (in this case the openings for the roller dials - tested on scrap). I have to check if it worked. Ill post the results when I know. Lets just say the Intelligence may be a cross dresser


----------



## Sparhawk

damn it looks amazing! way to go CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate

I did some more work yesterday, and I will today too - then Ill post some more pics


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 55 - finishing 02*

FRIDAY (12/12/2008)
The Intelligence is a cross-dresser








thats a piece of scrap acrylic with cut edges, light is straight on - see a diff from the left side to the right?

turns out black nail polish is a quick trick to black-out fairly clean cut edges without sanding/rouging (but only for very clean cuts) I didnt like the look of the openings for the roller dials but I couldnt get in there and sand and rouge so I tried this








heres the bottom case roller dial face cut all blacked out. I did the same to the switch plate roller dial cut out
















got some supplies from home depot for making terminal blocks for all the electrical in the case. They only had 6-gang blocks (I wanted 4 gang) but 6 is ok








started making the feeds and the bridge for 4 gang








theres one feed and the jumps








had quite a good helper with me crimping wires and testing circuits
















thats the second terminal block feed with jumoers, and the altered switch lamp feeds
















SATURDAY (12/13/2008)
went to auto parts and picked up some vacuum hose, which I was gonna use to space out the roller dials but I ended up not using it, as youll see








just to get an idea, the terminal blocks will replace all of this mess








idea for rear psu fan, notice the sliced off corners on the fan label side?








jumping around, sorry, needed to make spacers for roller dials, instead of rubber tube pieces








had two pieces already, so cut 4 more








tested the first 6

















nice








cut out 6 more

















win








got to making the fan headers that will be on the terminal block on that side (left side above psu - intake fans, psu exhaust, switch lamps)








there she is, not too bad me thinks








and theres the full terminal








ready for power test
all fired up ok
















modding tape of the gods (3M #4010)








seated terminal block (sorry flash,dust,anger)








covered connections with elec tape








back to the new exhaust idea, glued some 1/8" rounded channel to a piece of 80mm exhaust tube








got the stuff ready








the fan is label side down (now you see why tabs were cut) then I epoxied the fan fram to the tube. The rubber trim (on the bottom in this pic) makes this tube fit snugly on the existing exhaust tube in the case. Basically I made a removable fan tube that will suck psu exhaust out of the case.








more pics soon (sorry if parts of this log were confusing)
need to make the other terminal block (maybe tomr morning before I get Jess)

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## XFreeRollerX

If you don't mind me saying that might not be so good having two fans sanwiched....

or is there something else that I am missing?


----------



## CattleRustler

nah, theres a space between the psu's exhaust fan, and the fan on the back of the tube. probably a couple inches or so, so its more of an "area" exhaust.


----------



## CattleRustler

ehem, people, it aint finished, it only looked finished
theres a worklog up there ^^


----------



## repo_man

WOW CR!! Those wiring blocks look amazing! Man, every time I think you've done enough, you impress me again. You are getting _another_ rep from me for that work sir!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

just read through the last week of updates, and








simply outstanding work CR, i believe the best way to describe this mod is as Syr said "tits"


----------



## Brandon1337

Wow! Congratulations.

Amazing build.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


just read through the last week of updates, and








simply outstanding work CR, i believe the best way to describe this mod is as Syr said "tits"


You just wanted to say 'tits'


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
You just wanted to say 'tits'
















LOL nuttn wrong with that!


----------



## nategr8ns

Nice work CR! I love those terminal boards







.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks everybody









Im gonna try and get the second terminal block done this morning, and see how the exhaust fan thing holds up.


----------



## hiiyah777

I'm wearing blue right now and hopping on a plan to New York.

"The enemy has captured our intelligence!"

Oh watch out! I'm a scout, and I'm out of here!









Looks awesome. I'm loving your cable management work, and I'm planning on stealing your ideas too!


----------



## TehStone

I don't know if someone already said this but you should contact valve and see if they'll buy it from you for a tidy sum. They could make (and thus pay you) a bundle of cash from something like that! Top quality man.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


I'm wearing blue right now and hopping on a plan to New York.

"The enemy has captured our intelligence!"

Oh watch out! I'm a scout, and I'm out of here!









Looks awesome. I'm loving your cable management work, and I'm planning on stealing your ideas too!










*builds sentry on CR's stoop*


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


*builds sentry on CR's stoop*


No worries, my brother is a spy. And my heavy is right behind him.

Sandvich! Nom nom nom nom!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


No worries, my brother is a spy. And my heavy is right behind him.

Sandvich! Nom nom nom nom!


Spy's'a sapping muh sentry!!
















*Gets Schubie to pick off the Heavy from his sniping point in the upstairs bedroom*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStone*









I don't know if someone already said this but you should contact valve and see if they'll buy it from you for a tidy sum. They could make (and thus pay you) a bundle of cash from something like that! Top quality man.


Thanks mate







After MOTM I will broadcast far and wide

Lol at the new tf2 crew - Repo was a rockin heavy last night, watching my back while I engy'd. Oooh I took some screen shots, I gotta find them LOL


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Thanks mate







After MOTM I will broadcast far and wide

Lol at the new tf2 crew - Repo was a rockin heavy last night, watching my back while I engy'd. Oooh I took some screen shots, I gotta find them LOL


You got some screenies!! Show me them!









Yea we were pwning the spies (for the most part)


----------



## nategr8ns

I'll have to play with you guys sometime







.
Are any of you members of the "Overclock.net Team Fortress 2" Steam group?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


I'll have to play with you guys sometime







.
Are any of you members of the "Overclock.net Team Fortress 2" Steam group?


I _think_ I am? PM me your s/n and I'll add ya to my steam Nate


----------



## N2Gaming

LOL I suck at tf2. I think the most kills I have in a sigle spawn is like 2 or three.


----------



## CattleRustler

the screens didnt capture







I guess I was pressing the wrong button lol. I was pressing F6 but now I realize thats to save game in hl2. next time


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
LOL I suck at tf2. I think the most kills I have in a sigle spawn is like 2 or three.









Hey don't sweat it! I think my record is 6 kills,lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
the screens didnt capture







I guess I was pressing the wrong button lol. I was pressing F6 but now I realize thats to save game in hl2. next time









Lol, geez CR!







I'ma set up my mic today too, just for you bro


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## pjlietz

Lookin really killer man!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Lookin really killer man!

They use cali words like killer up there where you live?







I would have to agree he has made a killer gaming rig based on a game theme. WOW!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys

this morning I made and installed the second terminal block, and tweaked the new fan tube thing. I took pics along the way. In a little while Ill post a short worklog


----------



## nafljhy

nice work CR. those terminal blocks fit in quite well. i agree that terminal blocks are good.. sometimes...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
nice work CR. those terminal blocks fit in quite well. i agree that terminal blocks are good.. sometimes...









Just hope that a bug don't get in there some how and walk on both negative and positive terminals at the same time.







just kidn those should make your wirering a snap.


----------



## nafljhy

haha. i usually tape over the terminals once i'm done with it. so nothing happens.







i actually got rid of my terminal block as it was actually making wiring more difficult than easier to manage. i hope it isn't the same for CR.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha. i usually tape over the terminals once i'm done with it. so nothing happens.







i actually got rid of my terminal block as it was actually making wiring more difficult than easier to manage. i hope it isn't the same for CR.









The only problem I could see running into, is if you were to forget what block was for what rated power but that could be easily resolved by painting or using color coded wires to and fro the blocks.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


*The Intelligence - Day 55 - finishing 02*
got some supplies from home depot for making terminal blocks for all the electrical in the case. They only had 6-gang blocks (I wanted 4 gang) but 6 is ok








started making the feeds and the bridge for 4 gang










Can you explain how exactly that terminal block works. I think that may be my best shot at wiring up the 50 or so LEDs I want to do.


----------



## CattleRustler

sure let me post this quick log and then Ill explain


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 56 - finishing 03*

got to work on the second terminal block








made the connectors for the 4 case exhaust fans








connected it to the terminal block, and connected the feed and jumpers








the fan epoxied into the tube

















anchored the four exhaust fan lines to the side of the case in preparation for the terminal block








covered off the exposed 12v circuits with elec tape








used 3M 4010 double sided tape to mount the block to the side of the case, and connected the fans to the headers








powered everything up to test my electrical work - everything fired up ok. You can see the psu exhuast fan tube installed in the back left side of the case bottom.








the tube is a little loose when its fully seated on the original exhaust tube, but I am going to glue some thin rubber tabs inside the new tube which will take up the slight gap, and wont be visible when installed

few more detail bits to go before I can take good pics of the externals (couple of things to sort out)

thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## repo_man

Now those were some small touches that really make a difference. Impressed as always CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

@ OmegaNemesis28

a terminal block is just a series of connectors that you can use to continue circuits thru from a single junction point. The metal tabs (each with two screws) is simply a continuation of a single line of a circuit, connecting whatever is connected on one screw thru the metal tab to the other screw. The benefit here is you can eliminate bulky y-splitters and molex ends, and any other unecessary junk. Thats exactly what I did here. If you look thru the most recent 2 or 3 logs, youll see all I did was remove the 5v + and - lines from a couple of female molexes, to use as the 12v feeds for the terminal blocks. I made my own jumpers so I can use 4 of the 6 lines in each block. I routed the 12v + to lines 1 and 3, and the 12v - to lines 2 and 4. then I cut off all the fan adapters off of their molex connectors, spliced the + lines into one and crimped a U spade connector, then did the same for the - lines. Theres a pic in log 55 that shows whats being eliminated from the case by using terminal blocks instead of splitters and adapters.

hope that helps


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks repo








oh and I love the avatar (rofl)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks repo








oh and I love the avatar (rofl)


Lol







(I got my mic working today







)


----------



## CattleRustler

good man, so next weekend we can yell at each other, instead of just me yelling at you "HELP HELP!!" "SPY!!" "WATCH YOUR BACK!!"


----------



## Danylu

Going well. Nice tags...









I can't wait for the finish


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks








(I take no responsibility for the tags







)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


good man, so next weekend we can yell at each other, instead of just me yelling at you "HELP HELP!!" "SPY!!" "WATCH YOUR BACK!!"



















!


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


@ OmegaNemesis28

a terminal block is just a series of connectors that you can use to continue circuits thru from a single junction point.


They're also nice in case you want to disconnect a circuit without going through and unplugging some molex connectors from the chain of molex (like I do







). I'm too lazy/cheap to put a switch in though, which would also work.


----------



## nafljhy

nice work CR! amazing as always! i need to start playing again. get in a game with you two or something.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol Nate

Naf, yeah theres 4 of us so far (all OCN'ers) Repo, PwnSchubie, Me, and Apexnow. The more we can get the better







Only problem is no one manages their servers and leaves the default auto-team balance (on join) where its really hard to get all on the same team. I used to host a tfc server here but after 6 players it starts to lag (road runner up-speed blows)


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lol Nate

Naf, yeah theres 4 of us so far (all OCN'ers) Repo, PwnSchubie, Me, and Apexnow. The more we can get the better







Only problem is no one manages their servers and leaves the default auto-team balance (on join) where its really hard to get all on the same team. I used to host a tfc server here but after 6 players it starts to lag (road runner up-speed blows)

nice! i'll try to join in sometime.







and i totally agree with you about road runner.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lol Nate

Naf, yeah theres 4 of us so far (all OCN'ers) Repo, PwnSchubie, Me, and Apexnow. The more we can get the better







Only problem is no one manages their servers and leaves the default auto-team balance (on join) where its really hard to get all on the same team. I used to host a tfc server here but after 6 players it starts to lag (road runner up-speed blows)

I could try to host a server on my Black N Blue Baby if you think it would work as a dedicated server and then I could join on a different pc. That will have to wait till after the new year sometime.


----------



## CattleRustler

Im curious how much a dedicated, hosted server costs monthly. I'll see what my web provider has to offer.


----------



## CattleRustler

just a heads-up, October 2008 MOTM Nominations just opened


----------



## pjlietz

It's not so much for October as for the last two months plus December, lol...

Sorry I was slakin









Good news is there are 3 prizes for this one to get us to the end of the year!


----------



## hiiyah777

Congrats on your nomination being the first, CR! (You can thank me later.)


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, I thank'd ya's in the thread









PJ, so whats the official name of this motm? technically its october 2008 right? just curious


----------



## hiiyah777

I know, I was just pickin.


----------



## CattleRustler

ah


----------



## hiiyah777

By the way, I think you've mentioned it before, but where did the name for your sig rig originate?

I'm picturing in my mind a really heavyset guy who's entire body shakes when he laughs.

Please tell me that's not like a nickname you have or something.


----------



## pjlietz

I guess it would be December but with three winners....

Maybe X-mas 08 MOTM's?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
By the way, I think you've mentioned it before, but where did the name for your sig rig originate?

I'm picturing in my mind a really heavyset guy who's entire body shakes when he laughs.

Please tell me that's not like a nickname you have or something.

Lmao, it had come up in some OT thread, that "i should name my rig chuckle tits" or something


----------



## CattleRustler

haha








if thats what you pictured then the name worked







hahaha and no I am no "chuckle tits", I am lean and mean









It actually comes from The Jerky Boys, the Frank Rizzo character is always calling people stuff like that, I dont know for sure if he ever said chuckle tits, but it sounds like something he would say. He's definitely said "sizzle chest", "barrel ass", "sloppy boloney tits" as well as a few others I cant mention. My nickname comes form the jerky boys also, in case anyone was wondering. The character "Big Ol' Bad Ass Bob - The Cattle Rustler" was introduced on Jerky Boys III cd.







That character is my favorite. I have all 5 cd's. I remember a few years back there was a ShoutCast server out there that did nothing but loop the 5 jerky boys cds 24/7 hahaha


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Lmao, it had come up in some OT thread, that "i should name my rig chuckle tits" or something









Yeah a similar thing happened in the British club, a member decided to call his sig rig 'Tampon Dan'








GL in the MOTM


----------



## CattleRustler

@ Tampon Dan

thanks CJ

Yeah repo it was in a thread, I was like I should name my rig "Chuckle Tits" and you were like yeah go for it HAHA. then I replied "DONE!"


----------



## hiiyah777

Lol, good to know.

Thanks for the clarification.









But you should know, I will make it a point to call three people Chuckle Tits today just because of this conversation. And at least one will be a female that I work with. Thank you.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Yeah a similar thing happened in the British club, a member decided to call his sig rig '*Tampon Dan'*








GL in the MOTM

































Edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 







@ Tampon Dan

thanks CJ

Yeah repo it was in a thread, I was like I should name my rig "Chuckle Tits" and you were like yeah go for it HAHA. then I replied "DONE!"









Yea that was it!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Lol, good to know.

Thanks for the clarification.









But you should know, I will make it a point to call three people Chuckle Tits today just because of this conversation. And at least one will be a female that I work with. Thank you.

LOL


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Lol, good to know.

Thanks for the clarification.









But you should know, I will make it a point to call three people Chuckle Tits today just because of this conversation. And at least one will be a female that I work with. Thank you.































classic

make sure you say "how's it going there, chuckle tits"

or

"whaddya say there, chuckle tits"


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 





























classic

make sure you say "how's it going there, chuckle tits?"

One down, two to go.

*I think she's crying. But I walked away before anyone saw me around*


----------



## CattleRustler

omg, classic - get it on video

haha, go to some mall and pick up on of the phones that broadcasts over the loud speakers, and page Chuckle Tits to the front desk


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
One down, two to go.

*I think she's crying. But I walked away before anyone saw me around*









Crying?! Geez man!


----------



## CattleRustler

she'll be alright

tell her to "walk it off, d*ck"


----------



## hiiyah777

Lol. What if I save the third for my wife?


----------



## CattleRustler

that could get dangerous
usually you use these terms at other guys (chuckle tits, barrel ass, etc)


----------



## hiiyah777

Ahh, she can handle it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Ahh, she can handle it.









I don't think calling the wife "barrel a**" will get you anywhere but the couch,LOL.


----------



## pjlietz

Now now guys, lets not forget the TOS about bad words ok


----------



## nafljhy

i feel so much better now. just finished a final to find this in the thread.


----------



## Dragoon

LOL, at the last few posts.

Jeez CR, tbh I laugh everytime I look at one of your posts, your sig to be more precise...









Good luck on the MOTM, imho I think you won't need any, the case is pure win.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol guys
thanks Dragoon


----------



## Syrillian

...I still think that you and Joe (Red Button mod) should get to together and take a walk through the airport with your creations.










P.S. Did I mention how much I like this thread and it's visitors/commentors?

Simply awesome.


----------



## thunder12

what is a TOS?

joking


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Syr









TOS = Terms Of Service








missed the "joking" part


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


@ OmegaNemesis28

a terminal block is just a series of connectors that you can use to continue circuits thru from a single junction point. The metal tabs (each with two screws) is simply a continuation of a single line of a circuit, connecting whatever is connected on one screw thru the metal tab to the other screw. The benefit here is you can eliminate bulky y-splitters and molex ends, and any other unecessary junk. Thats exactly what I did here. If you look thru the most recent 2 or 3 logs, youll see all I did was remove the 5v + and - lines from a couple of female molexes, to use as the 12v feeds for the terminal blocks. I made my own jumpers so I can use 4 of the 6 lines in each block. I routed the 12v + to lines 1 and 3, and the 12v - to lines 2 and 4. then I cut off all the fan adapters off of their molex connectors, spliced the + lines into one and crimped a U spade connector, then did the same for the - lines. Theres a pic in log 55 that shows whats being eliminated from the case by using terminal blocks instead of splitters and adapters.

hope that helps


oh ok I see.

Though, I still don't understand what you did here









You seem to have spliced 2 jumpers for each line. I understand the ground is the black, and the yellow is the 12v - but why do you have 2 connectors on each end?


----------



## CattleRustler

so when its connected to the terminal block I can feed 2 tabs with positive and 2 tabs with negative. The tabs dont connect from left to right, only from one screw to the other

(+) | (-) | (+) | (-)
(+) | (-) | (+) | (-)


----------



## Cheezypoofs

CR, did you ever tally the money you have in paint and materials on this project? It's probably more than your components inside the case


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe - no I havent, I am afraid to, LOL. Plus all the hours put in, I could never calculate the worth of this project. I need to find a rich 20-something who is a tf2 fanboy, and sell him the case


----------



## Dragoon

lol, making your own case will always get quite expensive. Specially with the tools and load of material you have to buy.

Heck, I'm more than aware that my mod is priced well over 500€, I could've bought a mini ITX case for little over 130€ when I began working on my project.


----------



## CattleRustler

yep


----------



## 1337guy

You my friend, are one of the modding legends here on OCN!!!
Well done.
Have a REP+ from me!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate









as for the "legend" stuff, I dont know about that.
thats for other people to decide I guess








but thanks for the sentiment
(/runs away and hides)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks mate









*as for the "legend" stuff, I dont know about that.
thats for other people to decide *I guess








but thanks for the sentiment
(/runs away and hides)


... My Dear Mr. Rustler...

It seems that decision has already been made.

The consesus is: You are Legend.


----------



## 1337guy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
... My Dear Mr. Rustler...

It seems that decision has already been made.

The consesus is: You are Legend.










you are one aswell Mr.Syrillian


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

... My Dear Mr. Rustler...
It seems that decision has already been made.
The consesus is: You are Legend.
"omg! I r legend?? omg!"
"this place is beautiful, its all white and poofy, with flying monkey butlers and stuff"
"f yeah!"


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


The consesus is: You are Legend.




























And those Words for Other Great Legen too


----------



## coffeejunky

This so needs to be dugg, but I would wait until after the X-Mas mod comp.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks CJ, yeah Im not doing anything in that regard until after motm
In the meantime, as I finish the exterior, I will be working on a "presentation" of sorts


----------



## hiiyah777

Hey CR, here's a pic you can add onto the side of your sig rig. Someone posted it in the random pics thread, and I immediately thought of you.


----------



## nategr8ns

HAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## CattleRustler

hey! thats chuckle tits!!!
HAHAHAHA


----------



## Swifty

I'm speechless


----------



## SmasherBasher

lol


----------



## hiiyah777

Show us the papers, CR!!

Also, your display unit for this rig should be nothing short of an automatic rotating platform. It'll give it some life.


----------



## mcnaryxc

I don't know if you've heard or looked or not, but I was having fun with Google and searched for "tf2 case mod" and your Intelligence mod came up as #35 on the list. As soon as you get it done, who knows who will discover it and go up on the list.

Good work CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys









I think I searched once or twice but it was more to make sure that the intel wasnt done before, and that nobody was stealing my log and claiming it as their own on some other site. Ill have a look at that


----------



## EuroFix

Yep, your mod is top notch. +rep

already I can see a scenario when after 20 years following your death, approx year 2112(?), your grandson discovers this case hidden between walls during demolition of the house and trying to figure out wth is this device and gets freaked out with the 'TOP SECRET' sign on it


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate









If I die in 2112 I will be 143 years old - wow!
hopefully I dont still drive by then


----------



## ThePenguinator.

Amazing man, props to you for all your hard work you put into it.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate, be sure to check back for finish pics in a few days


----------



## sizeak

Maybe you should build a weighted companion cube pc next?


----------



## CattleRustler

we already have a great mod in progress on OCN of one of those


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Maybe you should build a weighted companion cube pc next?


Btw, Powercolor is spelled wrong in your sig


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Whoa! This goes down as one of those prototype models that you would see at a expo or something. "The TF2 intelligence case" on display for the all the thousands of people that get lucky to go to those things like Nvision 08 or E3. Cattlerustler will be famous LOL.

You have a one of a kind brother. Every fanboy is going to be after it







protect it with your life haha.

Buying christmas presents for the kids: $200 
Buying snow tires for the car: $300
Building and completing "The Inteligence" : Priceless


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*









we already have a great mod in progress on OCN of one of those


linky ^_^?


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks Lambent









Wildfire99
Weighted Companion Cube Mod On OCN


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Btw, Powercolor is spelled wrong in your sig










Nah its not. I'm English. We spell it with a 'u'.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Thanks Lambent









Wildfire99
Weighted Companion Cube Mod On OCN


Epic Link


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
No its not. I'm English. The correct way to spell the word colour, is colour.

Oh BS.

The language has changed and evolved and in the US they spell it that way. It's a perfectly acceptable spelling of the word in the USA. Then you have the fact that it's a brand name, so yes, you did spell it wrong.

Spanish is another language that has slight variations in the spelling of words depending on the region.

Get used to it









EDIT: I realized this was probably a bit more sarcastic and harsh-sounding than intended. Sizeak and I have worked it out in PMs. Sorry for the thread crap CR!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

All I have to say in conclusion is: Masterfully done.

Where's the dvd-burner?


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Oh BS.

The language has changed and evolved and in the US they spell it that way. It's a perfectly acceptable spelling of the word in the USA. Then you have the fact that it's a brand name, so yes, you did spell it wrong.

Spanish is another language that has slight variations in the spelling of words depending on the region.

Get used to it










yea and , I, ME , MYSELF, just happen, funnily enough, to be English. NOT American? funny that. Hence I, ME, spell it the English way. With a 'U'. Deal With It.

EDIT: Just wana appologise to everyone for being an idiot over nothing.


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


No its not. I'm English. The correct way to spell the word colour, is colour.

Epic Link



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Oh BS.

The language has changed and evolved and in the US they spell it that way. It's a perfectly acceptable spelling of the word in the USA. Then you have the fact that it's a brand name, so yes, you did spell it wrong.

Spanish is another language that has slight variations in the spelling of words depending on the region.

Get used to it











Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


yea and , I, ME , MYSELF, just happen, funnily enough, to be English. NOT American? funny that. Hence I, ME, spell it the English way. With a 'U'. Deal With It.


Seriously guys...who cares?

People in different parts of the world are going to spell / say words differently.

Why are you taking a dump on CR's awesome casemod thread? Sheesh.

Already said it CR, but your mod deserves much praise


----------



## sizeak

Yeah







, sorry CR


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for stopping the dump








and thanks for the comments - better pics this weekend


----------



## Dragoon

Don't know if anyone else noticed this, but I couldn't pass up the chance. CR, out of my curiosity (which sometimes I have more than I should







), I found this...









Top of the first page, impressive!









lol


----------



## repo_man




----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## CattleRustler

hahah try searching "chukle tits" and see what it does


----------



## NoodleGTS

dude that's pretty much the coolest thing I've ever seen.
+rep for an awesome mod.

now check out mine







(sig)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*


dude that's pretty much the coolest thing I've ever seen.
+rep for an awesome mod.

now check out mine







(sig)


Is that you with a red fingernail in the sig pic?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


hahah try searching "chukle tits" and see what it does










...and I did. What the hell? LOL


----------



## CattleRustler

nice mod noodle








Dragoon, did it ask "Did you mean Chuckle Tits" ?








it did for me when I mistyped it the first time

GOOGLE KNOWS ABOUT CHUCKLE TITS, OMG!








you cant hide from google, like repo said


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
nice mod noodle








*Dragoon, did it ask "Did you mean Chuckle Tits"* ?








it did for me when I mistyped it the first time

GOOGLE KNOWS ABOUT CHUCKLE TITS, OMG!








you cant hide from google, like repo said









Yeah, it did









Google knows it all..


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
nice mod noodle








Dragoon, did it ask "Did you mean Chuckle Tits" ?








it did for me when I mistyped it the first time

GOOGLE KNOWS ABOUT CHUCKLE TITS, OMG!








you cant hide from google, like repo said










Haha LOL ! Google is omnipotent , even my mod is on there





















. Its scary
*(runs and hides)*


----------



## repo_man

Edit: I might have to remove that,lol. If it's a problem let me know. I just mean to lol, not offend.


----------



## Dragoon

LOL repo.







You slaughtered me.

None taken!


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
*Picture that repo had here*

Edit: I might have to remove that,lol. If it's a problem let me know. I just mean to lol, not offend.









WOW nice eye candy !!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7*


WOW nice eye candy !!










Am I missing something? All I see is "google"...


----------



## sizeak

A women.... On the interwebz? LIES! There are no women on the interwebz, just FBI agents and Paedophiles


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


A women.... On the interwebz? LIES! There are no women on the interwebz, just FBI agents and Paedophiles











Rofl...







. Funny how you say interwebz...Lol and pedophile.


----------



## CattleRustler

hey, thats my sister!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

no


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


hey, thats my sister!!!


HAHA







. hook a brother up ! LOL.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol
watch it, chum


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


lol
watch it, chum











Sorry master.







LOL.


----------



## sizeak

I still say LIES!


----------



## CattleRustler

wooo! home from work, got all necessary supplies, getting snowed in, and modding








what more could you ask!









uh, wait, dont answer that









bbialw...>


----------



## sizeak

Ahh but what if we want to answer







lol

We never get enough snow to get snowwed in anymore







But if i got snowwed in today it'd suck cos i go home from uni tomorrow, which will be awsome









Christmass Intelligence pictures? With snow, and a tree maybe?


----------



## CattleRustler

sounds like a plan








glad youre going home from uni








no tree tho


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 57 - Finishing 04*

decided to get fancy with a hot glue gun I found (pos)








hot glued the led's into the switch panel








nice









then they all cracked out
















needed to epoxy a rubber strip in the fan tube








mixed a batch (yes _mixed_, not some other nastiness youre thinking)








strip epoxied in. as you can see I still cannot do circumference math, nor can I spell it
















ran the terminal block power under the mobo, had to remove all of the other wires first (fun)








used welder glue on the led's after the hot glue blobs separated from the acrylic. I didnt want to glue them but its come to the point of no choice. I want this project done already, no more time to f around
















final assembly tomr
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## theCanadian

Nice.








my *** *** *** tag is gone

edit: 84,000 views by the way... the rate my computer thread only has 100,000.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


strip epoxied in. as you can see I still cannot do circumference math, nor can I spell it










Private message me next time. I can hook you up man!

Love the updates, it will be sad to see the project done in a way.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys
*** *** *** tag added back _ I sacrificed a tag that was redundant


----------



## theCanadian

W00t! those posts were hilarious.


----------



## CattleRustler

[insane evil laugh eminates from CR's dwelling]


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


[insane evil laugh eminates from CR's dwelling] 










hey hey... that will mean.... a turn around from the case.... or perhaps.... the final picts and "finish" words????


----------



## CattleRustler

you got it


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Day 58 - EXTERNALS COMPLETE*

while I had a second rubber strip epoxied into the psu fan tube drying I set up the dvd drive


























I may change out the red cable for a longer one without the middle connector, plus I ordered 3 cables for performance-pcs.com Sata data, sata power extension, and a floppy power extension for the dvd drive. Should have them tuesday or so








Well, guys, its been along road. aside from some wiring stuff to sort out the externals are done and presentable. Ill try and take some better pics (need a stand up halogen light) but until then these came out ok...

I give you...

*THE INTELLIGENCE - Custom Case mod by CattleRustler (7/2008 - 12/2008)*







































































I'll have another update when all the wiring is sorted out and Ill take inside pics, etc. Until then Ill be working on some fun "presentation based" stuff to share with you guys

I would like to thank everyone here (staff and members) at OVERCLOCK.NET for making this place such an amazing place to hang out and share ideas and projects.

YOU ALL ROCK!

[tears of joy]

and as always...
THANKS FOR WATCHING







































* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## 1337guy

That thing OWNS man!!


----------



## repo_man

Bro,

First class, all the way! Definitely on of the funnest, wildest, and COOLEST mod's on here in a long time! It makes me smile (and want to go play TF2) everytime I see it!


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers guys























Repo Ill be on this evening starting 730-8 pm Eastern time









wait, OMG WHO TOUCHED SASHA!!!!


----------



## sizeak

This is pure WIN!


----------



## Dylan

Amazing job CR. Simply amazing. The best case mod i have ever seen.









Damn that thing kicks ass


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


This is pure WIN!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Amazing job CR. Simply amazing. The best case mod i have ever seen.








Damn that thing kicks ass


















I stand humbled, seriously
thanks guys!


----------



## pjlietz

This is great man, everyone at work loves it!


----------



## Dylan

Yeah, I showed a few people I know, and they say they have never seen a cooler case mod.

You have a winner on your hands.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


This is great man, everyone at work loves it!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Yeah, I showed a few people I know, and they say they have never seen a cooler case mod.

You have a winner on your hands.










wow, thanks guys! thats so cool that you actually showed it to other people









<sarcasm>
I really R legend! woohoo!!
</sarcasm>









(please know I am kidding)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


wow, thanks guys! thats so cool that you actually showed it to other people










Lol, I showed it to my roommate and my mom. They both thought it was soo cool. Especially my roommate who I've got to play TF2 a few times.


----------



## sizeak

This mod actually made me buy TF2 to see what all the fuss was about


----------



## CattleRustler

haha
thanks repo

speaking of which...
[CR reboots for tf2]>>>>>>>>


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


This mod actually made me buy TF2 to see what all the fuss was about










HAHAHA
cool!!
find me on steam (nick same as here)>>>


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


HAHAHA
cool!!
find me on steam (nick same as here)>>>


Ok will do, I majorly suck at all fps though lol


----------



## Litlratt

It turned out as expected, CR. Very nice.

+ for all the pix and sharing the journey with us.


----------



## prracer6

Sweetness


----------



## nategr8ns

CR, that is one awesome case you've got there








adding you on Steam now









+


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


It turned out as expected, CR. Very nice.
+ for all the pix and sharing the journey with us.


thanks for taking the journey and putting up with its length









Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


Sweetness


cheers mate!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


CR, that is one awesome case you've got there







adding you on Steam now







+










thanks Nate-man









cheers


----------



## mcnaryxc

Congrats CR! It looks amazing! +Rep for amazing mod. It was great mod to follow!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate


----------



## Villainstone

Where's the paper sticking out the side. LOL









You did do a fantastic job BTW. Cheers.


----------



## CattleRustler

oh crap!









I'll do some pics with the papers when I tweak out the wiring this week


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

One of the best mods done on these here forums.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate









EDIT:

LOL @ new tag: "Who Touched Sasha?"


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

words can not describe the awesome.

great work CR, look forward to your next undertaking


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers [PWN]









I posted this in the NOMS thread

http://www.overclock.net/5144865-post40.html


----------



## theCanadian

i think it's safe to say, the graphics on this new TF sure beat the hell out of TF2.


----------



## Rajb1031

Great great job! I've been watching this build here and there since you started and absolutely love the finished product. I feel so tempted to walk around the city with that


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Rajb1031, yesterday was the first time I carried it like a suitcase - it was a bit surreal it first, lol - I was tempted to put on a blue sucker suit, ski mask, and whip out a butterfly knife LOL


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks Rajb1031, yesterday was the first time I carried it like a suitcase - it was a bit surreal it first, lol - I was tempted to put on a blue sucker suit, ski mask, and whip out a butterfly knife LOL

When the cops get you, I want the case


----------



## CattleRustler

it wont happen, I have Repo the Heavy watching my back with Sasha


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks Rajb1031, yesterday was the first time I carried it like a suitcase - it was a bit surreal it first, lol - I was tempted to *put on a blue sucker suit, ski mask, and whip out a butterfly knife* LOL

through a airport?

^_^


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! amazing work, simply amazing!!! you deserve a break..........have a wonderful christmas, and a happy new year!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
it wont happen, I have Repo the Heavy watching my back with Sasha

but ill drop him with a headshot


----------



## mbones

That's so cool, great work!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


through a airport?
^_^


I dont have a death wish









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! amazing work, simply amazing!!! you deserve a break..........have a wonderful christmas, and a happy new year!!!


thanks mate. I am already plotting my next project









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


but ill drop him with a headshot










<australlian accent>
[flick bobble head doll] "Boom, headshot." 
</australlian accent>

Sniping's a good job, mate.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbones*


That's so cool, great work!










thanks mate


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

what will the next one be after? let me guess..........a fully functional computer case made to look just like the fallout 3 helmet?


----------



## CattleRustler

if I knew, I'd tell ya


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


it wont happen, I have Repo the Heavy watching my back with Sasha


I'll get triggerhappy with the flamethrower







(Pyro ftw!







)


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


what will the next one be after? let me guess..........a fully functional computer case made to look just like the fallout 3 helmet?


no, the fallout 3 wristwatch with a pico-itx or someting and a monitor built in ^_^


----------



## DarkNite

CD Why dont you ugh... Go on a plane with that thing? Say to ugh.. Washington?

Maybe get yourself a nice turban?


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darknite*


cd why dont you ugh... Go on a plane with that thing? Say to ugh.. Washington?

Maybe get yourself a nice turban? :d


cd?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


cd?


I think he meant CR


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I think he meant CR










Lol i assume so


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, seems like he fat-fingered the D by mistake, since its right next to the R


----------



## repo_man

"Eet takes 400 hundred thousand dollahs...to fire this weapon for twelfe seconds....hhahhhahah"








I missed ya last night, smasherbasher bought TF2 and me,schubie, and slngsht were showing him the ropes!


----------



## nategr8ns

all you guys have to PM me your steam names, NAO!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*










all you guys have to PM me your steam names, NAO!


You're not even on line in steam right now


----------



## CattleRustler

same nick as here exactly
im usually only on friday and saturday nights starting around 7:30 or 8pm US Eastern time.

this week may be on xmas eve, xmas night as well as fri and sat
we'll see how it goes

I am working from home today, couldnt get car up icy hill in communal driveway







, so I am mixing in some work on a presentation thing for the project


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


same nick as here exactly
im usually only on friday and saturday nights starting around 7:30 or 8pm US Eastern time.

this week may be on xmas eve, xmas night as well as fri and sat
we'll see how it goes

I am working from home today, couldnt get car up icy hill in communal driveway







, so I am mixing in some work on a presentation thing for the project










Lol, dang, it's icy like that out there! Well, if it makes you feel any better I'm off for winter break so I'm 'working' at home too,lol.







Hit me up on steam if you get a chance to get on.


----------



## coffeejunky

I've just discovered the OCN TF2 Club








On a adding binge now.


----------



## sizeak

What does work mean? Im a student







Steam is always on









Same name as here









Ty Coffee


----------



## CattleRustler

ocn tf2 club link?


----------



## sizeak

Should be on Coffee's profile


----------



## CattleRustler

nop


----------



## repo_man

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocntf2


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Aww it's done, I liked my CR update fix lol. Looks great man can't wait for the next amazing build!


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers FMB

I still have a few tricks still left up my sleeve for this one (fun silly stuff) and just waiting on a few wires to complete the build, and some more final pics (better ones hopefully)


----------



## theCanadian

I cant wait.


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey Cattle Rustler, I haven't gotten to give you my praise or kidney's yet, cause I haven't been on OCN much thanks to a recent move/holidays/building rooms.

So gratz on the finish, just PM me with you're shipping info and I'll overnight my kidneyes


----------



## CattleRustler

Thanks mate

















hahahaha

[two weeks later, cr opens a smelly box from the mail]
"ooh, who sent me liver?!?" [faint]

[the doctors back at Tator's side][meep....meep....meep]
doc 1: "poor kid needs dialysis 24/7"
doc 2: "yeah but his case rox your sox"
doc 1: [pause] "true"


----------



## sizeak

Merry Christmass guys, also, loving the new tags. I was going to build my sister a new rig for xmas, and stated putting it together in her old case just now, when it hit me that, the case wasn't standard ATX and the new board would'nt fit







F A I L

So now I have to try and aquire a new case cheaply asap, gona hit the shops as soon as they open again, see what I can get. If not I can have one here from Ebuyer, by Tuesday..... Untill then BOX PC FTW! lol


----------



## CattleRustler

merry x-mas and happy holidays everybody









don't forget to go vote in the Mod Of The Month thread (if and when they decide to put up the voting list







)


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Merry X-Mas to All, hope Enjoy big time last night









ejem... where's the list???


----------



## CattleRustler

PJ hasnt gotten to it yet, he said it should be up by this evening
It has to go up today or my x-mas is fail









In the mean time I have taken some more pics and been working on a presentation of sorts







That should be ready by tomr, if my wires arrive tomr that is [crosses fingers]


----------



## pjlietz

No worries CR, the polls will go up today







I'll get on them as soon as I drive the family accross town and get back


----------



## Lemondrips

God this case is sweet. I cannot believe I missed it, +







for you.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers PJ









Thanks Lemondrips!


----------



## N2Gaming

Cheers Bro


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Cheers Bro
















THANKS MAN
RIGHT BACK AT YA!










and now Im gonna go stomp on these for couple hours
[digs out a7x and slipknot cds]









yeh, I know, no double kick pedals at the moment
going to guitar center tomr to get a Tama Iron Cobra








(thats a roland v-stage btw, vitrual hardware rocks







)


----------



## sizeak

I want your kit!!!!!!! mmmm, tis nice, Merry Christmas!


----------



## CattleRustler

*VOTING IS OPEN FOR MOTM!!!*
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-mas-08-a.html

go vote mates!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


THANKS MAN
RIGHT BACK AT YA!


----------



## CattleRustler

a couple more pics...


----------



## Dylan

Because of all the Hard work, and Time you put into it....I voted for the Intelligence for the MOTM









CR, you really deserve it, this was one of the best and most thought about case mods. Great job man.


----------



## Clox

Bang up job, this mod is friggin awesome! When I show this to my friends son I think he will keel over! Nice kit as well by the way, I am down in California now and couldn't bring my bass with me...









"Starts playing the air guitar"


----------



## beyondPC

nice!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Because of all the Hard work, and Time you put into it....I voted for the Intelligence for the MOTM








CR, you really deserve it, this was one of the best and most thought about case mods. Great job man.


Thanks Dylan, cheers mate for being along for the ride. Your comments along the way brought me up when I felt down, and didnt feel like doing work. I'd read your comments, as well as others and was reinvigorated









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Bang up job, this mod is friggin awesome! When I show this to my friends son I think he will keel over! Nice kit as well by the way, I am down in California now and couldn't bring my bass with me...








"Starts playing the air guitar"


thanks mate. tomr I will have a presentation posted up here, so cpr your friends son tonight so we can actually kill him tomr with the presentation LOL (j/k) cheers mate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beyondPC*


nice!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Voted for.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate thanks!


----------



## cgg123321

wow REP+, couldn't have been done better!!


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers cgg123321


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

caught up in this madness too blind to see
woke animal feelings in me
took over my sense and I lost control
I'll taste your blood tonight

you know I make you wanna scream
you know I make you wanna run from me baby
but know it's too late, you've wasted all your time

relax while you're closing your eyes to me
so warm as I'm setting you free
with your arms by your side there's no struggling
pleasure's all mine this time

you know I make you wanna scream
you know I make you wanna run from me baby
but know it's too late, you've wasted all your time

cherishing, those feelings, pleasuring
cover me, unwanted clemency
scream til there's silence
scream while there's life left, vanishing
scream from the pleasure
unmask your desire, perishing

we've all had a time where we've lost control
we've all had our time to grow
I'm hoping I'm wrong, but I know I'm right
I'll hunt again one night

you know I make you wanna scream
you know I make you wanna run from me baby
but know it's too late, you've wasted all your time

cherishing, those feelings, pleasuring
cover me, unwanted clemency
scream til there's silence
scream while there's life left, vanishing
scream from the pleasure
unmask your desire, perishing

some live repressing their instinctive feelings
protest the way we're built, don't point the blame on me

scream, scream, scream, the way you would if I ravaged your body
scream, scream, scream, the way you would if I ravaged your mind

cherishing, those feelings, pleasuring
cover me, unwanted clemency
scream til there's silence
scream while there's life left, vanishing
scream from the pleasure
unmask your desire, perishing
see ya's on TF2...>


----------



## Brutuz

This song is better IMO.

Sugar - SOAD

Quote:



The kombucha mushroom people,
Sitting around all day,
Who can believe you,
Who can believe you,
Let your mother pray, (sugar)
Well I'm not there all the time you know
Some people, some people, some people,
Call it insane, yeah they call it insane, (sugar)
I play Russian roulette everyday, a man's sport,
With a bullet called life, yeah called life,(sugar)
You know that every time I try to go
Where I really want to be,
It's already where I am,
Cause I'm already there.(sugar)
The kombucha mushroom people,
Sitting around all day,
Who can believe you,
Who can believe you,
Let your mother pray, (sugar)
I got a gun the other day from Sako,
It's cute, small, fits right in my pocket,
Yeah, right in my pocket, (sugar)
My girl, you know, she lashes out at me sometimes,
And I just ****ing kick her, and then ooh baby,
she's O.K.(sugar)
People are always chasing me down,
Trying to push my face to the ground,
Where all they really want to do,
Is suck out my mother ****ing brains, my brains (sugar).
The kombucha mushroom people,
Sitting around all day,
Who can believe you,
Who can believe you,
Let your mother pray
I sit, in my desolate room, no lights, no music,
Just anger,
I've killed everyone,
I'm away forever, but I'm feeling better,
How do I feel,
What do I say,
**** you, it all goes away,
How do I feel,
What do I say,
**** you, it all goes away,
How do I feel,
What do I say,
In the end it all goes away,
How do I feel,
What do I say,
In the end it all goes away,
How do I feel,
What do I say,
In the end it all goes away,
How do I feel,
What do I say,
In the end it all goes away,
How do I feel,
What do I say,
In the end it all goes away,
How do I feel,
What do I say,
In the end it all goes away,
In the end it all goes away,
In the end it all goes away,
In the end it all goes away,
In the end it all goes away.


The guitar work on this is amazing IMO.


----------



## Dylan

When I buy my new pc, Im going to get TF2 so I can play with you guys lol


----------



## CattleRustler

its not about "better", its about good music
I like System Of A Down also

but by musical comparison, the drummer for a7x annihilates soad's drummer, as well as the guitarists

im just sayin


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cattlerustler*


its not about "better", its about good music



qft


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


its not about "better", its about good music
I like System Of A Down also

but by musical comparison, the drummer for a7x annihilates soad's drummer, as well as the guitarists

im just sayin


Carter Beauford & Dave Garibaldi top them all, IMO. But maybe I'm just a funk/jazz guy deep down in my soul.

BTW CR, I didn't know all this time that you're a drummer. Nice Roland's. One day when I'm ready to spend the money on some electric drums, those are the exact ones I'm going to get.

I'm not into death metal and stuff. I'm from the New Orleans area originally, and I'm all about funk, blues, and jazz. That's just my thing.

On topic: I voted for you and I'm sure you're going to win by a landslide. Excellent work and I'm still waiting on the pics with the papers sticking out.

I'm gonna be in-game here soon, I'll be looking for you!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks hiiyah777







yeah I have been playing drums since I was a kid. I have always used acoustic drums, but the roland kits with the mesh heads feel and play like real shells, its amazing. This is the v-stage kit with the td-12 controller, one step below the v-pro td-20 setup, which was like 6 grand at the time if iirc. I got these back in 2006. I am considering heading out to guitar center today and picking up a double kick pedal (tama iron cobra) I wanted one since I got the kit, but never got around to it. virtual hw ftw! how much is this kit running these days? when I picked it up it was 3800 before tax and add ons







Oh and btw, not to brag or anything but I play guitar, bass, and some keys too







musical talent sort of runs in my family, and in my x-wife's family too. My daughter is already showing signs of being musically inclined which is cool.


----------



## hiiyah777

That's awesome about your daughter. I'm hoping my 2 year old picks up piano or something so we can jam together. I only dabble a little in acoustic guitar, a few chords here and there, but nothing to write home about.

I haven't priced the stage set lately, but if I recall, they're staying pretty firm in the $5K price range. So I'll need to have plenty money to burn. But it sure would be worthwhile just to have a set at my house I can actually play on. As it is right now, I have mine set up in a storage building, and when I have the time, I like to go out there and jam. But it's just so inconvenient.

I love the sound and feel of an acoustic kit, and you are 100% right, Roland were the first ones to finally get it right on an electric kit with those V-Drums. The mesh heads bounce back, and even the cymbals give like they're supposed to.

As for the double kick, I use all DW 9000 series hardware exclusively, and I have that double kick, and it was totally worth the $500 I spent on it a few years ago. I had an Iron Cobra for a while, then I went to the 5000, and now the 9000, and the 9000 is by far the best out there, IMO. However, based on the style you play, you may prefer the Iron Cobra because it is an overall lighter pedal. But the 9000 is just so much smoother and more natural feeling.

EDIT: Also, something else you might consider. I have multiple kick drum beaters that I change up based on the gig or style I'm playing at the time. I have the DW beaters, I have all-felt beaters, some made from bundled bamboo (like lightning rods, for softer applications), and I have a pair of the Iron Cobra beaters I'll put on for speed and more slap. Just something you may want to consider.

A DW 9000 Double Pedal + Iron Cobra Beaters = Pure Win.


----------



## coffeejunky

Hrm...Not too much a fan of SOAD, my favourite band at the moment has to be MUSE -

  
 



  



 
 The lead singer does vocals, lead guitar and the synths/keyboard in the studio


----------



## CattleRustler

hiiyah, thanks for the info mate

I was checking out the prices, the V-Stage is no where near 5k, its come done since I bought it and the kit is a better set up now because it includes a third CY12 R/C cymbal (I added a 3rd cymbal CY8 and it blows compared to the triple triggered cy12's) the vstage is now $3200, same exact kit as mine but including the third cy12 (205$ separate) Thats a steal of a price man.

I was just out at guitar center getting xmas gift to self... TAMA Iron Cobra







oh and get this, he quoted me over the phone 380, when I get there its on xmas sale... 280!














So I added another roland boom cymbal arm because I need the bracket for the hihat mod (Ill post pics later after I get it all set up. modding my hihat stand to remove the inner leg which will interfere with the left kick pedal, and I cant open the drum frame all the way due to space limits)








merry xmas self









cool cj


----------



## wastedtime

This looks really good CR.








+







to you my friend


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks wasted









As part of the music/drumming convo above I did a mod to my hihats, I will post the short log here







...


----------



## CattleRustler

*Double Kick Hi-Hat Stand Mod*

I know this is off topic but I wanted to post this quick mod I did to my hi-hat stand.
I had to make way for the new double kick pedal (Tama Iron Cobra







) and because my office/computer room is small I cant open the drum frame up to make room, plus I liked my hihats where they are and not slid to the left so I did this quick mod









anyway, there's the new cobra - normally sells for 350-380$, got on xmas sale at guitar center for $280! woohoo I have wanted a dbl kick since 2006 when I got the Roland V-Stage kit. I also picked up an extra cymbal boom from which I borrowed the frame mounting clamp
















I got the pedals calibrated how I like and tested them out 
Tama Iron Cobra







:
I connected an extension to the bass drum trigger cable, and slid the bass drum over to the right, so the pedals would be balanced within the kit

















now for the hi hat mod...
the leg to the right of the hi hat pedal would come down smack dab where the new left kick pedal is, and since I am ocd and refuse to distort my setup and make it uncomfortable to play, the leg was going to need amputation







I suited up in my mod clothes and headed down to the workshop (mod2hardware south) I was prepared to do battle with two rather beefy steel rivets (these were no pc case rivets mind) used a 3/16" drill bit and some general purpose tap magic fluid

















the rivets blew out incredibly fast, like 20 revs of the drill hahah







I actually LOL'd on the first one, I was like "thats it?" haha. Anyway popped both rivets out, there's the amputated limb
























bet you never seen a two legged hihat before (or maybe you have)
















went back up to the drum kit and began assembling the modified HH. Put the clamp on the drum kit frame, and slipped the top shaft of the HH thru








got the main part of the stand underneath, then I slipped the telescoping piece up inside the top shaft, lined up the stand, threaded the telescoping piece, then reassmebled the full stand








there she is, perfectly sturdy, and in perfect position with a) how I play, and b) in relation to the new kick left pedal
















(win)








I should have done this back in 2006 but oh well








thats my hihat mod for my new double kick setup
hope you enjoyed
thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## Dylan

Damn dude... Case mods and Drum set mods
















Nice job on the pedals, and the new ones look awesome.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate, I am still getting used to playing dbl kick again but these things frigging "move", gonna play for a bit now along with some songs that have double kick, and add some to some that dont


















EDIT: and btw I just noticed that the slot the Intelligence is in, in the MOTM graph, my colored bar happens to be RED, hahaha :lachen, how classic. Oh and my wires didnt come today so I am not usre if I can post the presentation (I needed a few open case pics and stuff) but without the wires it will have to wait.







Hopefully tomr


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

wooowww!!!!!

man, tha speakers setup, the case mod... now the drum set???
That's Killer









great job with the cobra...

Amazin'


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
bet you never seen a two legged hihat before

















Actually, what I have is a 2-legged hi-hat stand. I introduce to you the DW 9500TB 2-Leg Hi-Hat Stand










Talk about heavy duty. This is the best hi-hat stand I have ever played on, bar none. The legs rotate all the way around so that you can position them wherever it is best for your playing style and comfort.

However, you have the unique satisfaction of having done it yourself, and for that, I congratulate you. Now keep jamming away on those drums until you win this competition.
















EDIT: That particular stand looks awesome right next to these:










It looks a little something like this:







(Source)


----------



## nategr8ns

CR, does the left pedal just use a single hammer on the bass drum and the right pedal use two?
I'm confused














. Nice job on that hihat stand!


----------



## CattleRustler

damn those DW's are sweet hiiyah







didnt know they made a two legged HH stand, nice!







I guess I had the right idea









nate a double kick pedal is so both beaters can be on a single bass drum, eliminating the need for 2 actual bass drums. The left pedal connects across with a long shaft and u-joints to the main pedal where both beaters are. The left pedal controls the left beater only, the right pedal controls the right beater only, much like a single bass pedal, just a bit glorified


----------



## nategr8ns

oh I see







.
Are there pedals that beat once when you press the pedal and again when you release it? I guess that's what I thought the right pedal was.


----------



## Dylan

Just ordered my new pc and a copy of the Orange box so I can experience TF2


----------



## nategr8ns

yay!
OB rocks! I'm playing HL2Ep2 as my current single-player game







.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


oh I see







.
Are there pedals that beat once when you press the pedal and again when you release it? I guess that's what I thought the right pedal was.


theres probably crazy "quad" pedals like that, there has to be because some of these drummers today just have sick feet if they arent using some gimmick like that (Joey Jordansen of slipknot comes to mind - listen to the song Duality :faint







also the limb separation these days (as a norm) is astounding. Theres stuff thats normal today that was considered "godlike" and only achievable by guys like Neil Peart etc back in the day. Thats why I am so in love with the drummer from Avenged Sevenfold, its sick the stuff he does, especially in the intro/verse music in Scream. Or maybe I am just mesmerized cause I am am so rusty









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Just ordered my new pc and a copy of the Orange box so I can experience TF2










sweet. TF2 is da shizznit, but ep2 and Portal rock ur sox too


----------



## CattleRustler

drummer's appreciate...


----------



## hiiyah777

Here's something more my style, he just uses a single pedal. I hope you enjoy, this guy is an absolute beast.


----------



## Dylan

Gotta admit... roger taylor is one hell of a drummer.


----------



## CattleRustler

hiiyah, very cool hands on that drummer but nothing impressive about the feet (ie one pedal) sorry to say. Any time he did something that required a double-kick effect he used that "cheat tom" (floor tom to the left of the hihats) to simulate the double kick.

great drummer nonetheless

check out this child prodigy with fast frigging feet and amazing separation
the one handed stuff between 5 and 6 mins, then the beats he pulls out between 6 and 7 mins are astonishing


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


hiiyah, very cool hands on that drummer but nothing impressive about the feet (ie one pedal) sorry to say. Any time he did something that required a double-kick effect he used that "cheat tom" (floor tom to the left of the hihats) to simulate the double kick.

great drummer nonetheless

check out this child prodigy with fast frigging feet and amazing separation
the one handed stuff between 5 and 6 mins, then the beats he pulls out between 6 and 7 mins are astonishing












Yeah, Royster's a maniac, I have that DVD.

I was actually looking for another clip of Nat Townsley from that same gathering (Modern Drummer Festival 2003). I have it on DVD, but apparently that solo stuff is the only thing people bothered posting on the tube.

I'm more into syncopation and pocket grooves over speed, though. So I guess that's why that stuff really appeals to me. Speed's awesome and all, but I just really dig a cool groove that makes you want to rock your head front to back. Yanno?


----------



## McStuff

I never really pay much attention to the drums unless it's something that's particularly amazing. Kinda like bass. It's something to help keep the tempo. There are some songs where it stands out, and is really great to listen to. But for the most part, it's just supportive. I've recently got a lot into The Doors. They really have a great use of keyboard, and Morrison's voice is simply amazing. One of my favorite songs from them:


----------



## Indignity

Oh my! How did this get here?


----------



## CattleRustler

awesome, that kid is going to be a wicked drummer







clearly some lacking mechanics only due to age, but the sheer innate sense of timing and rythm is brilliant. I was waiting for the "and" groove on the ride bell, but then I realized he could barely reach that and the snare at the same time









reminds me of the day when my daughter was able to walk for a while, we were going upstairs to give her a bath and she walked straight into my office over to the drum kit, picked up the sticks and started hitting the drums and cymbals (mostly correctly), my wife and I were frozen like







and







. When she was done she put the sticks back across the snare, took a bow, and ran into the bathroom for her bath.

I have a video somewhere, not of the spur of the moment event but another time soon after that happened, Ill see if I can find it lol


----------



## CattleRustler

I hooked up speakers to the vdrums, and set the kit to some weird techno settings. Here's my daughter at one and a half, playing the drums lol







:

  
   <!-- AME - Windows Media --> 



 

Spoiler tags added to avoid firefox crash


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I hooked up speakers to the vdrums, and set the kit to some weird techno settings. Here's my daughter at one and a half, playing the drums lol







:

Jessie B. Rockin' Out on Drums - Age 1.5 years


omg, cutest thing ever!


----------



## nategr8ns

that stool makes a much better noise than the drums, let me hit it!


----------



## Sparhawk

it is official there is too much drum awesomeness in this thread.


----------



## Indignity

Awesome CR!

That's cool you got that footage!


----------



## Brutuz

Sorry about not replying before..

Main reason I prefer SOAD to Avenged Sevenfold, etc is that they make the music sound really nice while having a real message in (most) of their songs as well as not using a solo, shame they broke up...

I'm also in love with the Ibanez Iceman, Shame Dragonforce had to ruin that guitar for me.


----------



## theCanadian

she's gonna be a millionaire.


----------



## Dylan

Man, she has one awesome Dad. Builds her a Custom pc... Makes the coolest case mod on OCN. AND lets her use his drum set, thats one lucky girl


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys


----------



## CattleRustler

pics from today, soon to be age 3 (february)



































:


----------



## Syrillian

Wow....!!!!


----------



## mega_option101

Amazing work


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks


----------



## Dylan

Dust them off, it looks terrible CR







.








Awesome Kid ya got there, when your old and poor, you know you will have someone to help pay for your Medicare.


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah the rubber of the cymbals really holds the dust, I have to dust and vaccuum my office asap


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Dust them off, it looks terrible CR







.








Awesome Kid ya got there, when your old and poor, you know you will have someone to help pay for your Medicare.









We all know why he hasn't had time to dust them off....


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, yeah _that's_ why!


----------



## sizeak

I havent dusted my room this year...... lol


----------



## Blitz6804

I need to ask a favor: next time, please upload in a format that will not make it auto-play. That video crashed Firefox three times! (>_<)


----------



## nategr8ns

^ haha me 2


----------



## CattleRustler

the file format is wmv. I am not sure why it would autoplay or crash firefox but that is a standard format. Maybe you can turn off the feature in firefox for that file type


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
the file format is wmv. I am not sure why it would autoplay or crash firefox but that is a standard format. Maybe you can turn off the feature in firefox for that file type









Because it's Windows Media Player which by default plays files automatically. When you embed the object in a HTML document you need to specify this using a param tag, like so:


----------



## CattleRustler

actually to post the video here all I did was link to it
IE created the WMP control and loads the video, but it doesnt start unless I click the play button. Is there some way I can edit the tag in the post so it wont cause a problem in some browsers? I only had the file in wmv format







. If that doesnt work I can change the format when I get home


----------



## hiiyah777

Try using the new hidden text feature.

I haven't used it yet, so I don't know how to do it, but I don't think it's that hard.


----------



## CattleRustler

wha?
please 'splain Lucy


----------



## coffeejunky

The spoiler -


Spoiler: spoiler



see theres spoilers now


----------



## hiiyah777

Here's the link to the suggestion thread that initiated it:

http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...n-tag-ocn.html

And here's Chipp's thread where he added it:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...available.html

Gotta love Chipp!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


We are pleased to announce that the site now supports "spoiler" bbcode tags, which allow you to hide some text in your post until a user clicks on the appropriate area to show it. Here is an example:

No, sorry, just kidding. But, this does demonstrate the spoiler function nicely.









To make that, my code looked like this:
*


Spoiler: Microsoft buys Google - click here for more info!



No, sorry, just kidding. But, this does demonstrate the spoiler function nicely. 


 *

As you can see, the formatting is very similar to a URL tag. Should you choose not to have a custom "before" message as I did, the default is "Hidden Text Below!".

This is a great way to avoid having to use "white text" in your posts to conceal some info that a user might not want to view initially. Though its uses are fairly limited, in in the few applications where you legitimately need to conceal text at-a-glance this feature should be very helpful. Please remember that the ToS still applies to things written in concealed text - you should not be using this to hide something that could get you in trouble.

Please enjoy this addition, and many thanks to BFRD for working to get this implemented!


----------



## CattleRustler

cool, now if ocn could wrap spoiler tags around problematic ads, that would be great


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


actually to post the video here all I did was link to it
IE created the WMP control and loads the video, but it doesnt start unless I click the play button. Is there some way I can edit the tag in the post so it wont cause a problem in some browsers? I only had the file in wmv format







. If that doesnt work I can change the format when I get home


its ok now, we've moved on to a new page


----------



## CattleRustler

I added the spoiler tags just in case
can someone who was crashing firefox retry that page? just curious


----------



## nategr8ns

no crash (even while watching :\\)


----------



## Black Magix

how can you call that complete? THERES NO PAPER STICKING OUT THE SIDE!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

its not complete








just complete enough for MOTM


----------



## giecsar

You can say it was an isolated incident, Firefox normally does not crash. It surely did not crash for me, but regardless of the browser's stability you should never add videos that start automatically because it can be annoying for some users.

Now....back to your regularly scheduled modding!


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I added the spoiler tags just in case
can someone who was crashing firefox retry that page? just curious









oooh I can't wait if you do one of those. The Intelligence was awesome, even a drum mod might not be able to beat it.


----------



## wierdo124

I'm interested in a TF2 mod soon too. Something even more complicated than this. I want to build a computer, and make it look like a sentry gun. Yeah. I have a drawing already, but i'm needing teh moneyz for it.

EXCELLENT job CattleRustler.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I'm interested in a TF2 mod soon too. Something even more complicated than this. I want to build a computer, and make it look like a sentry gun. Yeah. I have a drawing already, but i'm needing teh moneyz for it.

EXCELLENT job CattleRustler.


It's already be done. Not to ruin your plan, just saying lol. Search youtube for "Sentry turret case"


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys









yeah the sentry has been done, as well as the dispenser, and a few Portal mods of the companion cube. The mod on ocn of the Aperature Science Computer, After the explosion is quite good and unique. Theme mods are fun


----------



## ps-gunkie

Very nice job, it looks pretty much exactly like in the game, well done!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate

my wires finally showed up yesterday (a few various extensions that I needed) so once I get them routed I can take a few more pics and finish off the presentation


----------



## Blitz6804

When you open about 360 tabs at once, and one of them starts playing music, it will eventually cause the whole browser to go tango uniform. A single tab opening it does not cause issue. Disabling auto-play also rectifies this.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
When you open about 360 tabs at once, and one of them starts playing music, it will eventually cause the whole browser to go tango uniform. A single tab opening it does not cause issue. Disabling auto-play also rectifies this.









thats what I do







.
About 5 different forums, I open all of my subscribed threads at once and then check the "new posts" searches and add some more tabs







.


----------



## Blitz6804

I open the 51 OCN threads I have bookmarked, the 101 NSFW web comics, the 201 regular webcomics, and the 6 LOLCats all at the same time. The simple solution of course is not to do this, but I want to read, close, read, close, read, close, read, close rather than read, click, wait, read, click, wait, read, click, wait.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


I open the 51 OCN threads I have bookmarked, the 101 NSFW web comics, the 201 regular webcomics, and the 6 LOLCats all at the same time. The simple solution of course is not to do this, but I want to read, close, read, close, read, close, read, close rather than read, click, wait, read, click, wait, read, click, wait.


Lol, yeah, me too. But this thread has really crossed the line, my email inbox has been literally flooded with notifications since I subbed a few months ago


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Lol, yeah, me too. But this thread has really crossed the line, my email inbox has been literally flooded with notifications since I subbed a few months ago










In your User CP>Edit Options you can select "No email notification" and it will just list your subb'd threads in your User CP. Thats what I do


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


In your User CP>Edit Options you can select "No email notification" and it will just list your subb'd threads in your User CP. Thats what I do










Same here.


----------



## nategr8ns

and here


----------



## Black Magix

I refuse to admit how cool this case *might* be without the papers sticking out the side.

*shifty eyes*


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, Ill get papers pics soon


----------



## mcnaryxc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black Magix*


I refuse to admit how cool this case *might* be without the papers sticking out the side.

*shifty eyes*


lol Wow, people are demanding the papers CR! I didn't realize it was such an essential part of the case.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcnaryxc* 
lol Wow, people are demanding the papers CR! I didn't realize it was such an essential part of the case.

Oh but it is.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, yeah - not to mention I included them in the very first pics in this log (2nd pic in first post iirc)


----------



## auditor

Thats wicked work mate, top effort


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate


----------



## giecsar

Btw, is this the longest worklog on OCN? Just curious.


----------



## CattleRustler

nah, EuroFix's log has us all beat


----------



## nategr8ns

nope CR








http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ort=replycount


----------



## CattleRustler

I thought he meant time-wise (duration from start date)


----------



## giecsar

Yeah I meant time-wise....


----------



## nategr8ns

oh, not sure then


----------



## giecsar

He's right, EuroFix started working on that case about a year ago


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe, yeah, so the longest one I know among current mods is EuroFix's, then Syrillian's last one and mine that both just finished, then after that I think its ocZcc's case. I am fairly certain Ice_Owl and PJ have some saga's in there as well









as far as "all-time" longest duration mod on ocn, I wouldnt know


----------



## nategr8ns

mines pretty long, but its not really that active


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
mines pretty long, but its not really that active









Get back to work! .....or else.....









Just kidding


----------



## hiiyah777

Needs moar papers!


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah LOL

I got the wires I was waiting on, and I am off work tomr (hopefully friday too, dont know yet) so I will do it up and take some pics, I need them to complete the "presentation" thats basically done minus a few pics


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


mines pretty long, but its not really that active










Do not remind me... I keep checking, but you are not updating. Even *I* have more updates. (Well, I have done mods, but am a little lax in posting them.)

*PAPERS! PAPERS! PAPERS! PAPERS! PAPERS!*


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yeah LOL

I got the wires I was waiting on, and I am off work tomr (hopefully friday too, dont know yet) so I will do it up and take some pics, I need them to complete the "presentation" thats basically done minus a few pics










I'll mail you some papers to put in it, if you don't have any.


----------



## CattleRustler

Actually I dont have any with cool "government" or "Office Of The Intelligence" looking print on them, maybe Ill jam my tax returns out of the sides of the case


----------



## hiiyah777

I actually am in the military, and the drawer to my left has some actual Secret & Confidential stamps.

Maybe I could stamp some pages up for you, if you'd like.


----------



## nategr8ns

My aunt has a "declassified" sticker on her laptop.
I wonder where the classified one is kept <<
>>
<<

and nobody knows exactly what she does anyway :\\


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Is there led fans? if so mind taking a night picture just so we can see how it looks in the dark? and the buttons


----------



## CattleRustler

the night an inside shots are on the way (tomr)

thanks for the offer hiiyah, Ill pm by tomr

lol nate


----------



## Tator Tot

God...250 pages...and no papers yet....Cattle...come on man... j/k.

Really though 250 pages. Jebus, thats a big log/comments.


----------



## CattleRustler

or 63 pages, its all relative


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

So I'm not sure if someone suggested this or not - now don't get me wrong, this is an amazing build - but it really would look great with some official-looking papers sticking out of it.


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


So I'm not sure if someone suggested this or not - now don't get me wrong, this is an amazing build - but it really would look great with some official-looking papers sticking out of it.











Lol, nice.


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## hiiyah777

Starting to feel the pressure yet, CR?










EDIT: Nice! You had post 2500!


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


or 63 pages, its all relative










2500 posts.....and that's not relative


----------



## the_milk_man

I LOVE THIS CASE!!!!! you win my case mod of 2008


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Starting to feel the pressure yet, CR?










EDIT: Nice! You had post 2500!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


2500 posts.....and that's not relative










lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_milk_man*


I LOVE THIS CASE!!!!! you win my case mod of 2008










wooo, thanks!!!1one!


----------



## CattleRustler

here's some lighted pics, plus a makeshift verion of "the papers sticking out"







(no printing on them, printer is dead)


----------



## repo_man

PAPER FTW

Yayyyy!


----------



## Tator Tot

Whoo HOO!!!!!!!!! WE GOTZ PAPER!


----------



## hiiyah777

I'm TOTALLY scouting your house now.

Thanks for the papers mate! (Get it? Paper Mate?)


----------



## giecsar

Let the drooling begin.... (again







)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Thanks for the papers mate! (Get it? Paper Mate?)


----------



## nategr8ns

woohoo!
epic


----------



## Arjy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
Let the drooling begin.... (again







)

just dont get any on the paper


----------



## CattleRustler

be on the lookout for a new thread in the general case modding forum...


----------



## Syrillian

That's friggin' awesome!


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mates









here's the link to
The Making Of The Intelligence: The Video


----------



## giecsar

Whoa...your final presentation.....is finally here.

Finally!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


cheers mates









here's the link to
The Making Of The Intelligence: The Video











I like the vid!!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Whoa...your final presentation.....is finally here. 
Finally!


yeah lol, _FINALLY_









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I like the vid!!










thanks mate! cya on TF2 in a bit


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks mate! cya on TF2 in a bit









Let me eat dinner and I'll be there. I'm bringing Natascha too


----------



## CattleRustler

who the heck is natascha, and dont let Sasha find out!!!


----------



## Brutuz

Get yer printer working then make it say something like "THE ADMIN IS A LIE"!!!

Seriously, I want this case. I must get it. *Starts to turn into Gollum* My Precious....


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Quote:



Gollum... Gollum...


jajajjajajjaja

To Get it, u going to send him to the Airport??
jjjejejejejjeje

shame isn't workin' the Printer.... just a few words on the top

Quote:



"Ultra Top Secret"
"How to make a Intelligence Case"

the right formula, to Win MOTM


----------



## CattleRustler

lol. maybe on monday at work Ill whip up some better looking papers

did you guys like the video?


----------



## coffeejunky

Digg eeeet









Just need to say that looks great (again) - its been a pleasure following this log









Have a good new year mate


----------



## giecsar

I liked the video


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys - happy new year


----------



## sizeak

Kool video, maybe for your next big mod you could video it as you work? Or parts of it maybe, so you actually have a video worklog/ Thatd be pretty awsome







I think some HL2 themed mod-idge would be awsome....


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks sizeak, yeah I am considering that
that would be cool but a lot of work as each log needs a video editing session lol


----------



## sizeak

I guess, you could just post it up as is, unless you make any major c0ck-ups etc


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
It's already be done. Not to ruin your plan, just saying lol. Search youtube for "Sentry turret case"









It hasn't been done on OCN. And maybe i can do it better anyway


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


It hasn't been done on OCN. And maybe i can do it better anyway










You could build one of the Portal turrets as a case.... That'd be so awsome... Mmmm Portal..


----------



## sizeak

MaGIC.


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## thunder12

if any1 has a min can they give me a massage, my backs killing me.


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## sizeak

whaaaat?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


whaaaat?


You don't spam for your own thread in another person's thread. .


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


You don't spam for your own thread in another person's thread. .

















I was only asking for help.....


----------



## CattleRustler

no worries mate, its just not usually cool to post in someone elses thread for the sole purpose of directing traffic to your own thread. If you mask it cleverly then its usually ok, something like:

"hey cr what mobo did you use in the intelligence, because I think its the same one I have and I am having a problem in [this thread]"










even tho it would be a total lie, it would have been ok because at least there was an effort made to tie to this thread somehow


----------



## Dylan

So CR, how is life going without constantly looking around for things for the case and always thinking about it?

I bet its like rehab for crack.


----------



## fr33dy

Nice work dude, gread idea


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


I bet its like rehab for crack.


















You would know


----------



## ps-gunkie

Looks great finished







. Must be one of the more interesting projects on here







.


----------



## giecsar

Hmmm... I think CR is trying to stall...yeah he'll prep the real papers after a month or so....so his thread/worklog can reach 3k posts


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
no worries mate, its just not usually cool to post in someone elses thread for the sole purpose of directing traffic to your own thread. If you mask it cleverly then its usually ok, something like:

"hey cr what mobo did you use in the intelligence, because I think its the same one I have and I am having a problem in [this thread]"










even tho it would be a total lie, it would have been ok because at least there was an effort made to tie to this thread somehow









Ahh my bad, I'll remeber that next time.... hehehe


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


So CR, how is life going without constantly looking around for things for the case and always thinking about it? 
I bet its like rehab for crack.


















Thanks for asking mate, yes, its been a bit of "weight" lifted now that its pretty much done. Ive had time to jam out a bit here and there on the drums, which I havent done in ages. And I can devote some time to upgrading the Worklog Creator app. Also I have been plotting my next mod









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr33dy*


Nice work dude, gread idea










thank you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


You would know




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*


Looks great finished







. Must be one of the more interesting projects on here







.


thanks mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


Hmmm... I think CR is trying to stall...yeah he'll prep the real papers after a month or so....so his thread/worklog can reach 3k posts


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Also I have been plotting my next mod










Then tell us what are you plans for the next mod


----------



## sizeak

Mind if i ask a slighty off topic question CR?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
Then tell us what are you plans for the next mod









nope









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Mind if i ask a slighty off topic question CR?

of course not, sizeak, go ahead


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:










i think i just made forum babies....


----------



## Dylan

Good to hear that you are getting to have some fun with your other toys









@ mcstuff: I would not know what that is like...









( I havent gotten out of the denial part yet














)


----------



## CattleRustler

[PWN]Schubie, doobie, doooo~~~









Did repo tell you that story? I was walking around my job a couple weeks ago, going up to various people and singing that "pown, shubie dooobie dooo~~~"
haha. Im a nut









thanks guys


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


[PWN]Schubie, doobie, doooo~~~









Did repo tell you that story? I was walking around my job a couple weeks ago, going up to various people and singing that "pown, shubie dooobie dooo~~~"
haha. Im a nut









thanks guys










ahah, he did, i laughed pretty hard, especially considering we had not conversed much at that point


----------



## sizeak

Lols. Well I saw you have GRID on Steam, is it any good? I'm guessing yes since you had quite alot of playtime logged on it lol. I figured racing games are better on console, what with analogue sticks etc. Just can't imagine steering with my mouse.....


----------



## kwudude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Lols. Well I saw you have GRID on Steam, is it any good? I'm guessing yes since you had quite alot of playtime logged on it lol. I figured racing games are better on console, what with analogue sticks etc. Just can't imagine steering with my mouse.....


Actually, GRID is controlled w/ keyboard arrow keys, so if you don't have a wheel, quickly switching between braking and acceleration is kinda hard.


----------



## CattleRustler

I use a digital/analog game pad with it, only since my old steering wheel and pedals is a gameport only thing (1998 MS Sidewinder FF Wheel) and my pc has no gameport lol. I havent had a reason to pony up for a new wheel and pedals because there werent any racing games I liked (since F1 racing games from 1999-2002). The last good racing game I had was EA F1 Racing 2002. Grid is actually very good and very playable with a gamepad, but probably not worth getting a wheel for it. I can crush in most types of races but I currently suck at Drifts







I gotta work on those. I didnt realize others could see my playtime on that lol. TF2 yeah ok, its multiplayer anyway, but Grid









I am also trying to get into L4D but its getting hard to continue without human help - the AI teammates only can go so far. For now I had to switch it to Easy mode just to progress past the third level.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

CR, you should play with me and the brits, we usually play a few nights a week, PM me your steam name and ill add you


----------



## Dylan

L4D is actually pretty easy, It just takes some practice... Once I get my Parts back from RMA, Ill have to play it online sometime.


----------



## nategr8ns

CR, take a look at old sound cards. They have gameport ports. That's what I did







.


----------



## kwudude

CR, do you turn off driving assists when drifting?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


CR, you should play with me and the brits, we usually play a few nights a week, PM me your steam name and ill add you










ok.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


L4D is actually pretty easy, It just takes some practice... Once I get my Parts back from RMA, Ill have to play it online sometime.


I kick ass at it, just getting overrun in sheer numbers in AI mode









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


CR, take a look at old sound cards. They have gameport ports. That's what I did







.


I have one, but thats a serious bottleneck for gaming. I have a creative xfi xtreme gamer card and I have done tests vs sblive vs entertainment mode (xfi) vs game mode xfi... the framerate increases off the charts in game mode







so I wouldnt consider using an older card in this rig. Thanks for the suggestion tho









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kwudude*


CR, do you turn off driving assists when drifting?


Ill have to check, does that help? (having them off?)


----------



## nategr8ns

you don't have to use it for sound, just for the gameport.
I don't know what the response time from wheel to game is like though.


----------



## repo_man




----------



## Dylan

awww CR looks so cute


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I have one, but thats a serious bottleneck for gaming. I have a creative xfi xtreme gamer card and I have done tests vs sblive vs entertainment mode (xfi) vs game mode xfi... the framerate increases off the charts in game mode







so I wouldnt consider using an older card in this rig. Thanks for the suggestion tho










Wait, so you mean to tell me that having a dedicated sound card, like the XtremeGamer, could actually improve in-game performance and possibly even boost my FPS? If that's true, then I really need to get on the ball and get my drivers installed and get this thing working.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*




























Dude, I'm loving the quote about the sentry in the basement. I bet CR was grinning when he read that, lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Dude, I'm loving the quote about the sentry in the basement. I bet CR was grinning when he read that, lol.










I see more of a smirk on that Engi.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I see more of a smirk on that Engi.


Lol, QFT.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the pic Repo - I think I have some screenshots too - ill have to check

Hiiyah, absolutely. Newer audio cards have dedicated processors on them. I did a test using HL2:Lost Coast, since it has a built in benchmarking tool. I compared Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer Entertainment mode vs. Game Mode. I forget the actual numbers but the improvement was 50% from one to the other

example:
Lost Coast in entertainment mode: 100 FPS
Lost Coast in game mode: 151 FPS
(on a Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer Card PCI)

now they have pci-e 1x cards that are even faster (about time







)


----------



## repo_man

Lol, me and CR pwn as a Heavy/Engi tag team


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*











thanks for the pic Repo - I think I have some screenshots too - ill have to check

Hiiyah, absolutely. Newer audio cards have dedicated processors on them. I did a test using HL2:Lost Coast, since it has a built in benchmarking tool. I compared Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer Entertainment mode vs. Game Mode. I forget the actual numbers but the improvement was 50% from one to the other

example:
Lost Coast in entertainment mode: 100 FPS
Lost Coast in game mode: 151 FPS
(on a Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer Card PCI)

now they have pci-e 1x cards that are even faster (about time







)


The newer PCI-e cards are the same performance boost from what I have seen, but I could be wrong. I think they are putting them out, cause most newer/high end mobos don't have many PCI slots on them any more. Most are going PCIe.

But the bandwidth of PCIe 1x and PCI are the same afaik.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*











thanks for the pic Repo - I think I have some screenshots too - ill have to check

Hiiyah, absolutely. Newer audio cards have dedicated processors on them. I did a test using HL2:Lost Coast, since it has a built in benchmarking tool. I compared Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer Entertainment mode vs. Game Mode. I forget the actual numbers but the improvement was 50% from one to the other

example:
Lost Coast in entertainment mode: 100 FPS
Lost Coast in game mode: 151 FPS
(on a Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer Card PCI)

now they have pci-e 1x cards that are even faster (about time







)


Nice! I need to get the drivers for this thing installed then and quit messing around. I thought it was a waste, but maybe it's a good thing I have it after all!


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I use a digital/analog game pad with it, only since my old steering wheel and pedals is a gameport only thing (1998 MS Sidewinder FF Wheel) and my pc has no gameport lol. I havent had a reason to pony up for a new wheel and pedals because there werent any racing games I liked (since F1 racing games from 1999-2002). The last good racing game I had was EA F1 Racing 2002. Grid is actually very good and very playable with a gamepad, but probably not worth getting a wheel for it. I can crush in most types of races but I currently suck at Drifts







I gotta work on those. I didnt realize others could see my playtime on that lol. TF2 yeah ok, its multiplayer anyway, but Grid









I am also trying to get into L4D but its getting hard to continue without human help - the AI teammates only can go so far. For now I had to switch it to Easy mode just to progress past the third level.


Awsome, I'm a fiend for NFS games on my PS2 hehe, I'm thinking or getting one of those adapters that lets you plug a PS2 controller into USB. I've never used a better controller, some people say the xbox style controllers are better but i really really disagree.

I may have to go and buy GRID then if its that good. +getting one of those adapters would let me play MGS pc ports properly, they suck at porting, controls are pretty much unuseable!

I have TF2 now, the case made me buy it







Ill get round to playing with you guys at somepoint, although I'm a total n00b at online FPS









Yep we can all see your dirty secrets.... Play habits anyway lol, most of my time seems to be logged in one of the HL2 Episodes or other hehe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*











thanks for the pic Repo - I think I have some screenshots too - ill have to check

Hiiyah, absolutely. Newer audio cards have dedicated processors on them. I did a test using HL2:Lost Coast, since it has a built in benchmarking tool. I compared Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer Entertainment mode vs. Game Mode. I forget the actual numbers but the improvement was 50% from one to the other

example:
Lost Coast in entertainment mode: 100 FPS
Lost Coast in game mode: 151 FPS
(on a Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer Card PCI)

now they have pci-e 1x cards that are even faster (about time







)


Awsome, I may have to go and purchase myself a nice X-Fi sound card. How much of a performance boost do you think I'll get over the Supreme X-Fi PCI-E 1x card I got with my P5E mobo?


----------



## kwudude

@CR-
It's a necessity to turn off driving assists when drifting in grid, otherwise drifting is practically impossible. The driving assists prevent you from oversteering/understeering!


----------



## CattleRustler

is that integrated audio? or a riser card that came with the mobo? I tried the pcie audio that came with my Asus Maximus Extreme mobo (against my better judgement) and at first the audio wasnt bad, but the drivers kept crapping out so I got a new sound blaster and I couldnt be happier. The sound quality is way better than stock riser (and crushes onboard) As for thru-put performance I dont have anyway to compare







but Ill assume the creative xfi is faster since it has three distinct modes you can set the card to. Think of them as various overclocking presets, but with each one having a specific strength. This card wasnt the top of the line whan it comes to sound blaster's at the time I got it (I wasnt liking the fatality cards) this one was under 100 bucks iirc, and it was the only card that had the 10 pin front panel connector for HD Audio which my case had a connector for, specifically - as opposed to using ac97 or some lesser format


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


is that integrated audio? or a riser card that came with the mobo?


Yeah it's a pci-e 1x riser card


----------



## Blitz6804

hiiyah777: Yes, most soundcards with their own processor (and RAM) will improve FPS as compared to integrated sound.

Nate: Gameports are not recognized by Vista. (Nor are parallel ports.) You would need a Gameport to USB adapter to use such a controller.

Tator Tot: PCI (at 33 MHz) is 133.3 MBps. (Here is how: 32-bit bus operating at 33.3<REP> MHz. 32*33.3<REP> = 1067 Mbps. 1067 Mbps = 133.3 MBps.) PCI-E (at 100 MHz) is 2000 Mbps, or 250 MBps.

So PCI-E 1x is nearly double the speed of a standard PCI slot. A 64-bit PCI, an AGP 1x, or a 32-bit PCI operating at 66 MHz would be twice that of PCI, that being, 267 MBps. (Math need not be explained here.)


----------



## cuy50

Wow. I haven't looked through this in awhile but damn, that is one bad ass case. Good job!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks cuy50


----------



## WBaS

Hey CR awesome job with the case. For a long time I had been following your progress but have been without internet for the past 3 weeks. I'm glad to see you've completed it! Once again, nice work


----------



## CattleRustler

welcome back WBaS, and thanks


----------



## sizeak

I'm really liking the look of GRID right now..... I can't justify buying it though. I'll probably cave eventually....


----------



## CattleRustler

well, if you know youre gonna cave eventually, why miss out the few days of playing it, and just go for it


----------



## sizeak

Hmm I like your thinking....


----------



## coffeejunky

Sizeak - I got it OEM from eBay - its technically not right that people sell bundled games, but its cheap and it works -
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Race-Driver-Gr...QQcmdZViewItem
I grabbed it for Â£9.75 a couple of months ago when one had a 'best-offer' option.


----------



## sizeak

Thanks for the link coffee, thats not a bad idea, however I'm turning into a bit of a steam whore atm, Tis such a good system, I mean who needs to backup games when you can just redownload it after a format or w/e


----------



## Aawa

gratz on the 1st place motm CR.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
gratz on the 1st place motm CR.

cheers mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Thanks for the link coffee, thats not a bad idea, however I'm turning into a bit of a steam whore atm, Tis such a good system, I mean who needs to backup games when you can just redownload it after a format or w/e

Its actually quite easy to back up the steamapps folder, then you can drop it back on to your reformatted or new disk and not have to redownload all of the games. Even with hi speed broadband, if you have a lot of games youd be repulling 10's of gigs or more. I guess it helps to have a second pc networked over hardwired LAN tho


----------



## sizeak

At the uni, the download speed is crazy so it doesnt bother me in a major way really, but I get what you're saying. We're not allowed are own networks or anything thou, if they pick up more than one MAC address on the resnet port it auto blocks you









Next year we shall build the most tech student acc we can hehe, am thinking of getting the new virgin 50 meg connection next year if we can


----------



## CattleRustler

well you can always have a router connected to their network, receiving the internet at one mac address, then wire two pcs to it, disabling internet access to all but the one you use as main box. They will only see one mac addy, but you could still move data bewteen the two pc's across the router

just a thought


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


well you can always have a router connected to their network, receiving the internet at one mac address, then wire two pcs to it, disabling internet access to all but the one you use as main box. They will only see one mac addy, but you could still move data bewteen the two pc's across the router

just a thought


Was going to say that.

More off topic:

Finally got my pc up and running... now to buy TF2!


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


well you can always have a router connected to their network, receiving the internet at one mac address, then wire two pcs to it, disabling internet access to all but the one you use as main box. They will only see one mac addy, but you could still move data bewteen the two pc's across the router

just a thought


Hmm interesting, I mainly wanted multiples for folding though, which would require net. Meh, next year I'll be off campus so I can do what i want pc wise. Cluster anyone? lol


----------



## Blitz6804

Do what I do: have all PCs set to pause before connecting to internet to upload results. Then, make change all PCs to have the same MAC address. Move the cable to the computer that needs uplink, then move back to the main rig.

As for transferring files around, just unplug the main from the port and plug it into the router. When done, move it back.


----------



## sizeak

Mac spoofing ftw lol, yeah maybe. I'm pretty lazy though, I may just wait


----------



## CattleRustler

check out mod2hardware north








http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...are-north.html


----------



## sizeak

Intelligence thread died







lol


----------



## CattleRustler

nah, its just resting....

IN PEACE!

CRY SOME MORE! MUUUUHAAAAAAAHAHAHAAA
















































































































dont ask me what that was, but it told an epic legend story


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Cripes, awesome work!! Love the TF2 theme.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Sm3gH3ad


----------



## theCanadian

Nice. Also, I would have the video link to a page where the video is embeded, because for some reason, it wont launch in winamp from my cache.

Code:


Code:


[URL=http://www.mod2software.com/misc/theintelligence/themakingoftheintelligence.wmv]http://www.mod2software.com/misc/theintelligence/themakingoftheintelligence.wmv[/URL]


----------



## CattleRustler

ive had all sorts of trouble with the link
from my mod2hardware link in my sig it should work ok (just below the two intelli pics)
cheers


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


ive had all sorts of trouble with the link
from my mod2hardware link in my sig it should work ok (just below the two intelli pics)
cheers


That's what I'm talking about. The link in the mod2*soft*ware







wants to open winamp, but when it does, it comes up blank. In the playlist it shows 7021E3~1, which I'm guessing is the cache version.

I can get it to work in winamp if I go to "File > Add URL" and type in "http://www.mod2software.com/misc/theintelligence/themakingoftheintelligence.wmv". Embedding it in a page also works.

This should be the entire extent of the code for the webpage, but I'm sure you dont need to be told considering the nature of your work.

Code:


Code:


[URL=http://www.mod2software.com/misc/theintelligence/themakingoftheintelligence.wmv]http://www.mod2software.com/misc/theintelligence/themakingoftheintelligence.wmv[/URL]


----------



## CattleRustler

ah ok
I follow now
and yes I have to be told since I am an applications and library developer, I hate web dev tbh. I can do fancy stuff in asp.net but its meh









thanks


----------



## TheDark

Amazing job with the case. Are you still using it now?


----------



## CattleRustler

I dont use this case for anything at the moment
today I just took an 80gb sata I drive from my old p4 machine and I am gonna use it for a temporary os install.

does anyone know if I can install xp from my copy thats on my old rig, and not have it conflict and get locked out. Is it only when I attempt to register it? Or is that a bad idea?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I dont use this case for anything at the moment
today I just took an 80gb sata I drive from my old p4 machine and I am gonna use it for a temporary os install.

does anyone know if I can install xp from my copy thats on my old rig, and not have it conflict and get locked out. Is it only when I attempt to register it? Or is that a bad idea?


Probably a bad idea. Try windows 7 - its free and I'm _very_ impressed with it so far.


----------



## hiiyah777

Depends if it's OEM. If it's retail and the old system is no longer in use, you should have no issues.


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah its retail and still in use, so I guess no xp for now. I wanted to get win7 beta which is good until August 2009, but a)I couldnt get the files and b)I dont understand (dont have the patience to understand) how to get the key, and c) even if I have all that I dont have a dvd burner.

I do have a win2k pro full install, maybe ill put that in just to get the thing up and running


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yeah its retail and still in use, so I guess no xp for now. I wanted to get win7 beta which is good until August 2009, but a)I couldnt get the files and b)I dont understand (dont have the patience to understand) how to get the key, and c) even if I have all that I dont have a dvd burner.

I do have a win2k pro full install, maybe ill put that in just to get the thing up and running










Windows 7 downloads/keys are simple to get. You don't even need a burner, download the ISO, and mount it using MagicISO. 
You can get the key and download from M$ here -
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...-download.aspx
Their servers are all fixed now


----------



## sizeak

Or you could mount with Daemon Tools? You could just put a linux distro on it CR, Totally free then.

@Coffee:- How does win7 compare to vista? I have ultimate and it runs fine, doesnt crash, and is not in the least bit slow. So would it be worth me installing the beta?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Or you could mount with Daemon Tools? You could just put a linux distro on it CR, Totally free then.

@Coffee:- How does win7 compare to vista? I have ultimate and it runs fine, doesnt crash, and is not in the least bit slow. So would it be worth me installing the beta?


The new taskbar is surprisingly easy to use (I didn't think I would like it) - It feels snappier, uses less RAM. IE8 works well in it (unlike in Vista). I get 2-300PPD increases (ATi Only thing it appears) 
Its just worth trying to be prepared for what will come. It only needs a partition on your HDD to be run alongside Vista.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
The new taskbar is surprisingly easy to use (I didn't think I would like it) - It feels snappier, uses less RAM. IE8 works well in it (unlike in Vista). I get 2-300PPD increases (ATi Only thing it appears)
Its just worth trying to be prepared for what will come. It only needs a partition on your HDD to be run alongside Vista.

I was thinking VMware


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
I was thinking VMware









Yup, I would try that, but my CPU doesn't have the ability to virtualise 64-bit OS's








Sorry for the thread derail CR


----------



## sizeak

Im so ashamed, tis always me lol


----------



## CattleRustler

no worries
If I get win7 to my old p4 I have daemon tools on there and can mount it as a drive, but how would the intelligence machine get to it across the network? I dont have any networking capabilities without the os







Or are you saying to put 2k on there first and get the installer to the machine that way? Does the win7 install run from win2k and completely reload the system?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
no worries
If I get win7 to my old p4 I have daemon tools on there and can mount it as a drive, but how would the intelligence machine get to it across the network? I dont have any networking capabilities without the os







Or are you saying to put 2k on there first and get the installer to the machine that way? Does the win7 install run from win2k and completely reload the system?

Yeah, put 2k on. Then mount the ISO, make sure you download the 32-bit ISO (I don't believe the x64 will install from a x86 environment).
I believe that should work.
And why don't you have a dvd burner?


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, I dont have a burner of my own since I dont do really much disk burning, and the wife always had one so it was one less device to worry about and have in my system.

as for the win7 I have my key now but every time I click the download now, it goes to the download manager page (I installed the Ax control) and then it loops back to the first page again







I did this about 20 times now. restarted the browser etc. does that mean its a traffic issue on their server?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lol, I dont have a burner of my own since I dont do really much disk burning, and the wife always had one so it was one less device to worry about and have in my system.

as for the win7 I have my key now but every time I click the download now, it goes to the download manager page (I installed the Ax control) and then it loops back to the first page again







I did this about 20 times now. restarted the browser etc. does that mean its a traffic issue on their server?

Probably M$'s sucky manager.
Thry this -
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso


----------



## CattleRustler

yep, pulling down that one


----------



## neobloodline

Most days I walk around trapped in my own mind thinking "I'm the man". Then I found your post and realized I'm not even a contender. Nice job.


----------



## CattleRustler

we're all just contenders mate. thanks


----------



## CattleRustler

that iso download from the other link keeps dying at about 25% of the way thru

Ill keep trying the ms page


----------



## coffeejunky

Hrm, the x64 was fine for me.
The only mirror I could find for the x86 W7 is this -
http://rapidshare.com/files/179489616/Install_Full.zip


----------



## CattleRustler

I dont think thats the right file, the size looks way off









Im also having a weird problem with the 80 gig hdd. First I used win2k disk to format it and attempted to install win2k, when it reboots the first time, to continue install from the hdd it complains that it cant find NTLDR. Fine, so I looked up the correct format/partition software for that disk from WD. I had version 11.2 of DataLifeguard tools and used it to format and partition the disk. All went fine. Then attempted to reload win2k in the already prepared NTFS partition, but it complained that the partition was no good or not formatted (which I have never seen before having installed win2k countless times on WD drives). Anyway I let it reformat, only for the same thing to happen on first boot attempt.

odd

I think im gonna need win7 on a dvd in hand if I am gonna have any chance of getting this done


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I dont think thats the right file, the size looks way off









Im also having a weird problem with the 80 gig hdd. First I used win2k disk to format it and attempted to install win2k, when it reboots the first time, to continue install from the hdd it complains that it cant find NTLDR. Fine, so I looked up the correct format/partition software for that disk from WD. I had version 11.2 of DataLifeguard tools and used it to format and partition the disk. All went fine. Then attempted to reload win2k in the already prepared NTFS partition, but it complained that the partition was no good or not formatted (which I have never seen before having installed win2k countless times on WD drives). Anyway I let it reformat, only for the same thing to happen on first boot attempt.

odd

I think im gonna need win7 on a dvd in hand if I am gonna have any chance of getting this done


Its zipped I think.
Hrm, I've never had any issue like that with win2k. Are you sure the drive is healthy?
A burnt DVD of W7 would make the process much easier (for a start you could download the x64 version which seems to _actually_ be downloadable)


----------



## CattleRustler

the disk was healthy when i removed it from my p4 machine 
maybe its an sata I vs II thing?

Ill check the bios


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Its zipped I think.


yeah, lol, its an nvidia install of some sort

the win7 32 bit installer is 2.4gb compressed in cabs
I knew something was fishy, lol

thanks anyway


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yeah, lol, its an nvidia install of some sort

the win7 32 bit installer is 2.4gb compressed in cabs
I knew something was fishy, lol

thanks anyway











Sorry mate. lol, why are there no decent mirrors seeing as how flakey the MS servers are.


----------



## CattleRustler

no problem
yeah I gave up on it anyway. Unless I have it on a dvd its no use because I think it only upgrades vista, anything else needs a clean install from a formatted hdd. I think I read that somewhere


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Hey CR, I've got a x64 copy on a disc right now - dunno where the x86 one went... Anyways, I'd be happy to burn it (either version) again and mail it to you.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for that offer, Ill keep it in mind. I will see what the deal is at work first


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks for that offer, Ill keep it in mind. I will see what the deal is at work first


Free of charge of course.


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## JontyB

dude, i love this mod!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks


----------



## CattleRustler

I almost forgot about this from a week ago or so...


----------



## nategr8ns

:d (not a smiley any more







?)







(wth it works when I click the smiley, but not when I type it.)
oh well


----------



## hiiyah777

Lol, Repo's such a ho-bag!


----------



## CattleRustler

ho bag big time!
see that posering, hahaha

you cant start a post with a : p

syrillians "guns" has repo's beat any day date time


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## hiiyah777

Makes me wanna chuckle tits.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Makes me wanna chuckle tits.

thats right, you said it...

CHUCKLE TITS!


----------



## noahmateen1234

The project looks great. If you don't mind me asking, how much did this project cost you all together? Also you should have it appraised so I can see how muhc all your hard work is worth







. 
Thanks for all your help, this was the first worklog I followed and it got me into case modding. Keep up the good work and I along with the res of OCN can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Very, very well done, CattleRustler. I've loved watching the progress and your creativity in solving the issues that arose. That is an awesome case "mod" in every sense of the word.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thats right, you said it...

CHUCKLE TITS!

Juggle whaaaaa?!?!?!


----------



## nategr8ns

I printed out that chuckle tits picture and snuck it into a girl in my class's notebook next to our Hamlet worksheets.
Epic lulz did follow the next class.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


I printed out that chuckle tits picture and snuck it into a girl in my class's notebook next to our Hamlet worksheets.
Epic lulz did follow the next class.










!!!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


ho bag big time!
see that posering, hahaha

you cant start a post with a : p

syrillians "guns" has repo's beat any day date time











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*




















LOL @ Syr!

(I agree though, Syr's arms > Natascha







)

Edit: Oops, double'd, my bad *yawn* *stretch* lol


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun* 
Very, very well done, CattleRustler. I've loved watching the progress and your creativity in solving the issues that arose. That is an awesome case "mod" in every sense of the word.









thanks mate, seriously, and cheers to you to









Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
The project looks great. If you don't mind me asking, how much did this project cost you all together? Also you should have it appraised so I can see how muhc all your hard work is worth







.
Thanks for all your help, this was the first worklog I followed and it got me into case modding. Keep up the good work and I along with the res of OCN can't wait to see your next project.

thanks man







No, I dont mind you asking at all, I just dont have the numbers worked out. I am interested in that as well. I keep all my receipts, at least the ones from online ordering. I think i'll sit down and make a list of everything thats in the case, and the amounts of various materials used and see if I can come up with a base cost for parts and materials. Ill post in this thread when I have it worked out (after work this evening)

cheers guys


----------



## mcnaryxc

Hey CR, you might wanna change [Project] to [Completed] so that way the admins can know and add you to the completed mods sticky. Then your mod will never be forgotten!

EDIT: Also, I was bored so I thought I'd add you to Digg. Gotta get some publicity for such an amazing mod!

http://digg.com/mods/Team_Fortress_2_8


----------



## CattleRustler

coolness thanks mate







+rep
I also added the video to Google video (search TF2 Intelligence and it comes up)
let me see if I can still change the title myself


----------



## EuroFix

just watched the video - good effort







and love the very last frame - nice touch


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks. too bad the gv reduces the original resolution







the original wmv file is way better on the eyes

cheers


----------



## CattleRustler

and remember we were talking about Windows 7 and needing it on DVD but not having a dvd burner drive?...










the slimline dvd drive in the intelligence IS a dvd burner!!!


















just thought i'd share


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


and remember we were talking about Windows 7 and needing it on DVD but not having a dvd burner drive?...










the slimline dvd drive in the intelligence IS a dvd burner!!!


















just thought i'd share










WOW howd you miss that one?


----------



## Sparhawk

lol oversight strikes again!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


WOW howd you miss that one?










Im is stupid









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


lol oversight strikes again!


yeah, and im sure its not the last time


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Im is stupid









yeah, and im sure its not the last time


well you know what they say, brush your self off and try again.









I'd have to say that is not a big deal when compared to the scale of bad a$* ness you put into the case mod in the first place.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Im is stupid


















It's ok buddy


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


well you know what they say, brush your self off and try again.








I'd have to say that is not a big deal when compared to the scale of bad a$* ness you put into the case mod in the first place.


















:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









It's ok buddy


----------



## sizeak

Here Comes The Fail Monster....


----------



## coffeejunky

Well considering the intelli has no OS you would have a hard time burning an ISO from it?
So the problem still exists, eh?


----------



## CattleRustler

I spent all of yesterday afternoon trying to get 2000 or XP onto that 80 gig drive, with no luck at all. I have been building computers since 1991 and I have never seen this stupidity out of a drive that otherwise tests out all ok from manufacturer's diagnostics. No matter what I do the first reboot during installation says NTLDR missing. The only time I got that message to change is when I zero filled the drive and reran the format/install, then it said A disk read error has occurred. Anyway I think im just gonna get a new drive from the egg and get Win 7 on dvd from work, and load it up that way.

Maybe ill get a cd/dvd burner too just have in the old p4 rig, incase I need to have something on disk


----------



## CattleRustler

wasnt sure where to post this so Ill post here...

can anyone recommend a decent digital camera on the cheap? I need to be able to control the flash







and preferably something that desnt rip thru batteries like water.

I was eyeing this one on the egg but I dont know much about cameras and comparisons, and dont have time to become a guru in that field.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16830120256

thanks in advance


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I have 4 of these. well actually 3 one of them is my girlfriends and that is why I chose to get this one. Once I learned how to use it I was amazed by the quality of pictures and video with audio that I had to have one for my self. So I purchased a 3 broken nikons and made two that work flawlessly. Any way this is a nice camera. If you shop around on ebay you can get one for a good price. they usually go for about 50-80 for a good used one with all the accessories. this one is a bit pricey and does not come with a return policy so I would not reccomend buying this one but I reference it so you have an idea of the camera I have. BTW every picture that I have posted on OCN is with this camera. HERE IT IS oh and maybe some photographers over HERE could lead you in the right direction.









Edit: I am not the seller of the camera on ebay just so no one thinks I'm trying to sell my junk here. I would not do that to a fellow OCN'er nor to the rest of the world. It sucks when you get burned on a ebay purchase.


----------



## CattleRustler

Im confused, are you talking about Nikon or the link I posted. I am curious if the one I posted is any good. I dont need anything pro level, just good pics and the ability to control the flash, as in turning it off altogether.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry for the confusion. I was talking about the nikon. I don't know any thing about the one you linked to on neweggs. The nikon I referenced is not a professional camera just a very nice one. Any way sorry for the confusion. Just trying to be helpfull.


----------



## CattleRustler

I think I am going with the one I linked
if anyone can check the specs and tell me what you think that would be cool
Ill add to cart since I am getting some other stuff, but Ill wait a bit before pulling the trigger


----------



## coffeejunky

Looks like an okay camera -
http://www.cameras.co.uk/reviews/can...ot-a590-is.cfm
Might be a little sluggish when taking photos, but provided you don't have shaky hands (like me) you should be okay.
More here -
http://www.digitalcamerareview.com/d...sp?newsID=3348
and here-
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2008_...on_a590is.html


----------



## nategr8ns

the optical zoom seems a bit low, other than that I don't know much about cameras either







.
edit: I'm talking about the one you linked CR.


----------



## N2Gaming

speaking from experiance with my camera. I did not check all the specks on the cannon but if it has a rechargeable battery and comes with a charger then I would say your probably getting a good deal. It just sucks when you go to take a picture and the battery dies and you don't have any more batteries and you have to run to the store for more batteries. Now if you account for the money you will spend in the long run for purchasing batteries vs. buying a camera that has a built in rechageable battery set up then you can see the value in that. hope this helps.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys







(reps in a moment)
the camera can use both Alkaline batteries (non recharge like a duracell) , or Ni-MH rechargeables, so I am ok there. The only thing I see needing is a larger memory card than the one it comes with.

Imma pull the trigger in a few minutes. Fighting the urge to get a good video card for the intelligence (eyeing a GTX 260 216)

+ reps added


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks guys







(reps in a moment)
the camera can use both Alkaline batteries (non recharge like a duracell) , or Ni-MH rechargeables, so I am ok there. The only thing I see needing is a larger memory card than the one it comes with.

Imma pull the trigger in a few minutes. Fighting the urge to get a good video card for the intelligence (eyeing a GTX 260 216)

patience is a virtue. Besides they won't ship it till tomorrow afternoon some time any way. it's sunday.


----------



## CattleRustler

what has better performance a single gtx260 216, or two HD4850 singles?


----------



## Ducky

You are god CR, pure god.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
what has better performance a single gtx260 216, or two HD4850 singles?

I would put my bet on the 4850s, but the will use more power and may not be optimised for all games.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
You are god CR, pure god.









wha? no. where did that come from? lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
I would put my bet on the 4850s, but the will use more power and may not be optimised for all games.

yeah,


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
I would put my bet on the 4850s, but the will use more power and may not be optimised for all games.

The ATi cards for sure.

2 HD 4830's can beat a GTX 280 about 50% of the time.

But, thats variant on ATi and Nvidia biased games.

Like 4850's vs 260 in TF2 the ATi cards will win no matter what. But thats just cause its an ATi biased game.


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah but I tend to be a single card, single core purist, plus the power thing for two cards. I found a 55nm 260 216 from evga for 269... (249 after mir)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130434








...

EDIT: Just measured inside the intelli, the card will fit







...


----------



## Towik

freak









this is sick no comment lol

^^


----------



## CattleRustler

I wish I knew what you guys were on about








lol

I think I'm gonna get the video card


----------



## N2Gaming

So you already have a GTX 280 is a 260 a downgrade or am i missing something?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


So you already have a GTX 280 is a 260 a downgrade or am i missing something?


Intelli is his seconday (or possibly tertiary) rig. It currently has a 8800GTS 320mb IIRC.


----------



## N2Gaming

OH. Well then I saw a thread in the for sale wanted section. A guy is looking for a 8800GTS to purchase if you are interested in selling CR. HERE is the thread.


----------



## CattleRustler

yep, my sig rig is my main rig with the gtx280

the intelli may be getting sold, so I am making it more attractive by giving it a good video card (gtx260 216 55nm)









the 8800gts 320 can go back in p4 back-up box, and ill be left with a 8600 gtx for system builds and testing

pulling the trigger now, then Ill post the goodies


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


yep, my sig rig is my main rig with the gtx280

the intelli may be getting sold, so I am making it more attractive by giving it a good video card (gtx260 216 55nm)









the 8800gts 320 can go back in p4 back-up box, and ill be left with a 8600 gtx for system builds and testing

pulling the trigger now, then Ill post the goodies










How can you even think about selling it so soon


----------



## CattleRustler

well, im still sticking parts in it, so it wouldnt be for a while.

stuff ordered from new egg









Parts for Intelligence:
Western Digital Caviar 500 GB 7200 rpm SATA2 3GB/sec
EVGA Nvidia GTX 260 216 55nm GPU

Parts for CR:
Canon Powershot A590
Asus DVD/CD Burner SATA, Lightscribe
CD/DVD blank media (Verbatim)

now I just have to get windows 7 beta for the intelli


----------



## CattleRustler

to recap the specs of the Intelligence so far

mobo: DFI Lan Party DK X38-T2R
mem: 2 gigs Corsair DDR2 800
cpu: Intel Q6600 Quad Core 2.4ghz Stepping: G0-SLACR
hdd: WD Caviar Black 500 GB 7200 rpm SATA II 3gb/sec (on order)
gpu: EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 896mb 448 bit 55nm die-shrunk (on order)
psu: PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750watt 60A
cpu cooling: Cooler Master Gemini IIs w/ red LED 120mm Silenex fan
case cooling: 7 x 60mm red led fans - 2 intake, 4 exhaust, 1 psu exhaust
OS: Windows 7 Beta (still sorting this out, most likely 32 bit)

anything im forgetting?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
to recap the specs of the Intelligence so far

mobo: DFI Lan Party DK - T2R
mem: 2 gigs Corsair DDR2 800
cpu: Intel Q6600 Quad Core 2.4ghz Stepping: G0-SLACR
hdd: WD Caviar Black 500 GB 7200 rpm SATA II 3gb/sec (on order)
gpu: EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 896mb 448 bit 55nm die-shrunk (on order)
psu: PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750watt 60A
cpu cooling: Cooler Master Gemini IIs w/ red LED 120mm Silenex fan
case cooling: 6 x 60mm red led fans - 2 int, 4 exh

anything im forgetting?

Moar ramz (not that is a particular necessity for W7). Only other thing I can think of. Everything else looks great.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks


----------



## nategr8ns

Lol, beats the crap out of my system for sure







.
Memory should be fine for most stuff.


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah I was just checking prices on the ddr2 800 its like dirt cheap, and I decided to check thr ddr3 1333 that my sig rig uses... holy crap! the prices plumetted since I last checked. When I built my sig rig ddr3 had just come out and was 100$ per gig, now you can get 2 gigs for not much more than ddr2 (45-55$) thats 75% off the original price. Good to know when I want to bang my sig rig up to 4 gig. Since im still on xp 32 and it wont recognize more than 3 gigs, Im in no rush









As for the intelli mem, I would have ordered 2 more gig had I thought of it but the order was already placed before someone mentioned the memory. If I end up needing a bigger memory card for the new camera, ill order some memory for the intelligence too









thanks guys


----------



## ModMinded

I stumbled across your log, and gotta say this is one great build! I love TF2 (though I haven't played in a while), so I love the theme and your execution is brilliant. Nice Job!
(and congrats on the win!)


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks ModMinded


----------



## Tator Tot

I put a pic of your case in "Best Looking Cases" thread, Lian-Li then told me that if that case ever entered mass production they would kill me.


----------



## CattleRustler

wha?
where?


----------



## N2Gaming

Hmm mass production. would not be that hard if you think about it you could prolly turn out about 5-10 per week if that's all you were doing. Not really mass production but if you make 500-750 per case time 5-10 cases you can see the potencial...









EDIT: OH you develope software you prolly already make like twice as much as that just by clicking on a few key per day. lol


----------



## CattleRustler

5-10 per week


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
5-10 per week







































with out breaking a sweat. think about it. if you already have all the materials then you are already half way done. You have already got it down for the most part from the prototype. so one day cut and do fitting. Then send off to the el cheapo chineese company right around the corner to do the rough sanding before you paint. then all you have left to do is paint and assemble. FTW
















EDIT:







= I know to much for one soul in a week. Plus the money = not worth the time = selling your self short and slaving yourself to the buyers.


----------



## CattleRustler

youre trying to kill me, arent you









Im on to you


----------



## N2Gaming

no looks at edit


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
youre trying to kill me, arent you









Im on to you

I think we should do a jedi mind trick on this one and make CR into a Clone Mod Army.

I know some aliens that know a bit about this stuff. They make Clone Workers...I mean...I think we could pull it off. Besides, they have modified digestive system that make it so they only eat Corn. And 1lb of corn a week will keep them going.


----------



## CattleRustler

BTW, if you guys wanna help out to get this project noticed across the modding community, feel free to link to this worklog from other sites you belong to









Also you can help out by going to google video and viewing the video, and leaving comments







and maybe we can push it up Digg a little?

thanks in advance









*The Intelligence: The Intelligence On Digg (Digg It and leave comments )*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
wha?
where?

Thread & My Post

EDIT: I link this thing everywhere.

I have it in a couple of my sigs on computer forums.


----------



## Warfarin88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
BTW, if you guys wanna help out to get this project noticed across the modding community, feel free to link to this worklog from other sites you belong to









Also you can help out by going to google video and viewing the video, and leaving comments







and maybe we can push it up Digg a little?

thanks in advance









*The Intelligence: The Intelligence On Digg (Digg It and leave comments )*










Too easy.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks warf

Tator +REP !!







That was real nice of you mate


----------



## nategr8ns

LOL I love your sig!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, I kept seeing that other one about overclocking while they overclock, and I thought "hey!..." and I came up with that one for us modders


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


No matter what I do the first reboot during installation says NTLDR missing.


I have a silly question: is the BIOS set to boot to the hard drive first? The NTLDR missing can happen if you have it set to boot to the wrong hard drive. If you have it booting in the right order, have you tried booting the XP recovery console and telling it to "fixmbr" and "fixboot," and then rebooting?


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


I have a silly question: is the BIOS set to boot to the hard drive first? The NTLDR missing can happen if you have it set to boot to the wrong hard drive. If you have it booting in the right order, have you tried booting the XP recovery console and telling it to "fixmbr" and "fixboot," and then rebooting?


I tried the recovery console several times, no luck
there is only one hdd, so its not pointing at the wrong drive. I have boot order set to floppy, cdrom, hdd which shouldnt matter when there is no floppy in the drive, and you let it bypass cdrom.

Its odd but I guess it doesnt matter now, I have a new WD 500gb on the way, just need to get Win 7 beta to download


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I tried the recovery console several times, no luck
there is only one hdd, so its not pointing at the wrong drive. I have boot order set to floppy, cdrom, hdd which shouldnt matter when there is no floppy in the drive, and you let it bypass cdrom.

Its odd but I guess it doesnt matter now, I have a new WD 500gb on the way, just need to get Win 7 beta to download










Go for the x64 download. May as well, no point in 32-bit anymore. The x64 download is more reliable too.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, I wouldnt say theres "no point" to 32 bit anymore, but I see what youre saying. Are there known issues or incompatibilities with the 64 bit version? Like video driver problems or audio problems? I think I read that in the various software threads


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks, I wouldnt say theres "no point" to 32 bit anymore, but I see what youre saying. Are there known issues or incompatibilities with the 64 bit version? Like video driver problems or audio problems? I think I read that in the various software threads


I've used x64 for 9 months now and I have had no issues with drivers and only a couple of programs that wouldn't run (who uses 8-bit software anymore anyway). Also windows 7 x64 has been issue-free for me. Unless you have any hardware circa 1998 you should have very few issues. Just try it out for a bit. I will agree I did over-exaggerate regarding 32-bit - its had a good innings.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


I've used x64 for 9 months now and I have had no issues with drivers and only a couple of programs that wouldn't run (who uses 8-bit software anymore anyway). Also windows 7 x64 has been issue-free for me. Unless you have any hardware circa 1998 you should have very few issues. Just try it out for a bit. I will agree I did over-exaggerate regarding 32-bit - its had a good innings.


32 bit should have been reitred years ago


----------



## CattleRustler

by that logic they should have retired dx9 as well

Im all for 64 bit but if its gonna cause headaches then im not into it. Either way its just a beta os for this rig so I can run it in windows and not buy another copy of xp, plus Ill get to see what all the "vista fuss" is about









On a side note my goodies arrived today, not the hdd - shipped separately so probably will get it tomr, which is fine since I dont have win7 downloaded yet. I have to set up the dvd burner as well, and I am enjoying my new camera so far







I turned off the flash!!! gonna install the drivers and see what the test pics look like. Now maybe I can get some better pics of the intelligence









and the GTX260 is calling out to me "install me in that nice red and black box over there!"


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey CR just remeber to enable or turn macro on for the real close ups.


----------



## CattleRustler

yep, thanks mate, I was just reading about that








I wasted a bunch of time trying to find in the menu where to reduce the pixel/res size of the snapped pics, going in circles lol, when I realized it wasnt in the menu at all, its a function of each mode







So far I am liking M3 (1600x1200) with SuperFine setting. That allows 30 pics on the 32mb card. (I shrink to 1024x768 for work logs anyway. Just need to find a decent preset. Acquarium seemed nice, and the flash off thing is just a wonderful thing









Ill probably get a bigger sd card so I can run it in M2+SF and not care, and Ill get a 4-set of NiMH rechargeables AA for it (it uses 2 at a time) They last longer than Alkalines but I like that I can use either in a pinch.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cattlerustler* 
i wasted a bunch of time trying to find in the menu where to reduce the pixel/res size of the snapped pics, going in circles lol, when i realized it wasnt in the menu at all, its a function of each mode







:d

lol


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
(who uses 8-bit software anymore anyway).

*Raises hand.* I have run into a few games that I cannot run in Vista that ran perfectly fine in all OSes prior. I suspect that they are 8-bit programming. I have not gotten around to rehooking up a dual boot, I might instead look into installing a 32-bit XP virtual machine.


----------



## CattleRustler

*HALP!!*

I am getting ultra-p-o'd at trying to acquire this win7 beta file.

all of the mirror links I have tried, the download dies halfway thru
the ms site, every time I click the download link it will show the download page (where it asks to install the Ax control, which I did) it just pops back to the download button page again







I have tried over and over with both versions (32/64) It never works. It has to be something with my network or my pc's because I tried the link at work and it began to download no problem







I cant dl from there so I had to stop it.
I need the win7 beta by today so I can continue the work on the project tomr and saturday. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Dragoon

I had the same issue, did you try rebooting your computer or restarting IE after downloading the manager? I just tried now on my computer at work (the 64bit version) and it worked nicely.

EDIT: The problem is that the "save to" dialog failed to pop up, I think the issue was fixed when I either restarted IE or rebooted my PC, I can't remember correctly what I did.


----------



## CattleRustler

Ive tried a million times over many days, with cold boots in between (I dont leave rig running 24/7) and I have tried from both machines here. Nothing works. I am trying now from techspot again


----------



## CattleRustler

removed


----------



## Dragoon

The 32bit ISO is 2.44GB, the 64bit ISO is 3.15GB (This taken from the Microsoft Download site)


----------



## coffeejunky

Try this link (direct) -
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

BTW, games that don't work in Vista are usually due to other compatibility issues other than merely x64 and 8-bit programming, although there are a couple of exceptions.

If I lived in the US I would have gotten you a dvd of it mailed out to you ages ago


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks
Im gonna have to use a DL Manager and the techspot link when I get home from work

what Download managers do you guys recommend?
I was looking at GetRight, is that any good? any suggestions?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks
Im gonna have to use a DL Manager and the techspot link when I get home from work

what Download managers do you guys recommend?
I was looking at GetRight, is that any good? any suggestions?


FlashGet is about the best, I've tried it but not for long, I'm not a fan of managers personally but you're between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## hiiyah777

Hey CR, some advice for your camera.

1. Turn flash off
2. Set ISO settings as low as possible
3. Use a tripod
4. Use a timer
5. Never touch camera when pic is taken (you'd be surprised how unsteady your hand is, you'll really notice a difference after following the above steps)

I got those suggestions from MDPC (see bottom of page) and it really helps alot for me.

Now if I can work on getting those blasted backgrounds and high-dollar lenses like those guys. Ph well, my SD700 is enough for me right now.

By the way, I got an 8GB card for like $40 a year ago from eBay, and I swear by it.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, yeah I was looking at sd cards on the egg, frigging dirt cheap







I think there was a 2 gig for like $9 bucks lol, and they were from reputable memory maker brands

Ill live with the 32 mb one for now, but next month Ill grab a bigger card and some more mem for my sig rig, and the intelli. I also want to check into a pci-e x-fi audio card for the sig rig, then I can pass down the xfi pci card to intelli. The hdd delivery is rescheduled for tomr, so I need to get this blinking os today/tonight.

I installed the dvd writer drive into the p4 rig along with the nero 8 apps, so thats all ready to go once I have the iso


----------



## CattleRustler

on a side note, I realized last night the GTX 260 came with FarCry2








is the game any good?


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


on a side note, I realized last night the GTX 260 came with FarCry2








is the game any good?


I tried it. Graphics are nice and it's probably a good FPS. However the movement of the character was out of sync with the movement of the mouse. VERY ANNOYING. I soon stopped playing


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
on a side note, I realized last night the GTX 260 came with FarCry2








is the game any good?

No it sucks. I'll take it from you though







.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
on a side note, I realized last night the GTX 260 came with FarCry2








is the game any good?

I play it for you.


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## Cheezypoofs

hopefully you're just gonna play FC2 in your sig rig, playing it in the Intelli is like... copyright infringement (sp?).. AMIRIGHT?


----------



## CattleRustler

lol


----------



## Blitz6804

Regards FarCry2: You have a private message. (I would post in your thread, but I do not want to clutter it.)

CoffeeJunky: The programs do not work in Vista Ultimate x32 or Ultimate x64. (Laptop is x32; desktop is x64.) Games worked fine in XP x32. (Old laptop.)


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks









I have GetRight pulling the win7beta (32) and the hdd has arrived
hopefully by tomr afternoon The Intelligence will be alive with an OS


----------



## CattleRustler

update:

GetRight got the entire ISO file from microsoft, only thanks to its ability to find mirrors to the file within the microsoft domain, which I switched to, and launched multiple downloads against - the initial link died at around 488 meg (as per usual). Anyway got the entire thing, burned the iso image to dvd (success), tried to lightscribe the disk(partial fail), then I tested the disc (all ok), then reinserted it in drive and the screen to install the beta appeared







So I think the disk is ok, but Ill see tomr when I boot from it and attempt to install to the new hdd for the intelli

All the ducks are lined up for tomr: Win7 Beta DVD, new WD 500gb SATA hdd, and GTX 260 216core 55nm

I think I saw the intelligence case drooling in anticipation --->

















sorry to babble


----------



## repo_man

Sweet CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks

Ill try and take some snazzy pics tomr with the new camera


----------



## CattleRustler

here's a question...

later today when I install win 7 beta, assuming all goes ok, when it comes time to install gpu drivers, would I use Vista 32 drivers for win 7 beta 32? I was checking nvidia's site and there are no drivers specifically for win 7 (even in beta drivers section). Any ideas?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
here's a question...

later today when I install win 7 beta, assuming all goes ok, when it comes time to install gpu drivers, would I use Vista 32 drivers for win 7 beta 32? I was checking nvidia's site and there are no drivers specifically for win 7 (even in beta drivers section). Any ideas?

I believe nVidia are using windows update to distribute their beta drivers. But if that fails the vista drivers should work fine


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks +


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

you want to use the 185.20 drivers. they're specifically Win7 compatable.


----------



## CattleRustler

I am assuming those are beta?
+


----------



## nafljhy

i'm using. 181.20s.. those are win7 compatible too. pretty sure these are beta also.


----------



## CattleRustler

181.20 and now 181.22 have been whql'd with the latter being the latest release, so I am assuming 185.xx is beta

so youre saying 181.20 or 22 are both whql and beta 7 ready?


----------



## CattleRustler

*this is the intelligence speaking, from windows 7 beta...*

*I AM ALIVE!*


----------



## nategr8ns

and when you're dead it will be still alive!

yay CR!


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe, update...


----------



## nafljhy

yay! its alive!!!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

*The Intelligence - Gets some new guts, and an OS*

ripped out the 8800gts 320 and the test hdd, and prepared for GTX260 insertion








unpacked the card and to my surprise...

THE F'er IS BLACK AND RED - LIKE THE CASE!!! Unplanned WIN!!
















dug out a second pci-e 6 power connector. luckily it was like "right there" when I fished under the mobo (more win)








why couldnt thos damn pci slots be red?








anyway, the card looks sexy in there, I think








blam - WD caviar black 500 gb sata2
















FIRE IT UP








so far so good, slipped in the win 7 beta dvd (began hoping there were no glitches or errors in the dl or the burn)








so far so good








win 7 installed all ok, first stop I made was to Nvidia for drivers download. I grabbed the 181.22 WHQL drivers for vista 32, when the installer ran the package recognized Windows 7 Beta. I Didint get a pic of it but the installer title changed to "Windows 7 Beta - Install" Thats hot
















everything was seemingly cool and working great so I set my desktop...

FIRE IT UP!

































Ill mess around with it some more tomr. Maybe throw steam on there and try out some TF2









thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nafljhy

very nice CR! so much win in the intelli.







you could always change the pcie connectors to red ones... :x


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Unplanned win! woo-hoo!


----------



## nategr8ns

damn I love it!
That card is awesome! Congrats on the painless install!

Makes me want to go Vista or win7 :\\.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


very nice CR! so much win in the intelli.







you could always change the pcie connectors to red ones... :x










thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Unplanned win! woo-hoo!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


damn I love it!
That card is awesome! Congrats on the painless install!
Makes me want to go Vista or win7 :.


thanks








I dunno about Vista but Win 7 = OSX I thought I was on the x's mac lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I dunno about Vista but Win 7 = OSX I thought I was on the x's mac lol


That was the problem!









Don't worry CR, I am running Vista, Windows 7, and I am only a linux user, not Ubuntu's Witness. So you can marry me and I plan to cook for you every day. Breakfast in bed! Just gotta let me have that case.


----------



## Blitz6804

I am sure they sell red rubber covers for the PCI-E/PCI slots. The advantage of course is not only do you get black and red, but you prevent dust from fouling the slots if you ever want to add SLI or a dedicated sound card. X-Fi FTW? Though, I doubt that Creative will care much about Windows 7 and Daniel K is not making drivers anymore. (-_-)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


*The Intelligence - Gets some new guts, and an OS*

ripped out the 8800gts 320 and the test hdd, and prepared for GTX260 insertion

unpacked the card and to my surprise...

THE F'er IS BLACK AND RED - LIKE THE CASE!!! Unplanned WIN!!









dug out a second pci-e 6 power connector. luckily it was like "right there" when I fished under the mobo (more win)

why couldnt thos damn pci slots be red?








anyway, the card looks sexy in there, I think

blam - WD caviar black 500 gb sata2









FIRE IT UP

so far so good, slipped in the win 7 beta dvd (began hoping there were no glitches or errors in the dl or the burn)

so far so good

win 7 installed all ok, first stop I made was to Nvidia for drivers download. I grabbed the 181.22 WHQL drivers for vista 32, when the installer ran the package recognized Windows 7 Beta. I Didint get a pic of it but the installer title changed to "Windows 7 Beta - Install" Thats hot









everything was seemingly cool and working great so I set my desktop...

FIRE IT UP!










Ill mess around with it some more tomr. Maybe throw steam on there and try out some TF2









thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


Wow, all this sexy computer stuff is giving me THO. I think I'm gonna have to try win 7 now to see what all the hoopla is about... congrats on the red/blk vid card and getting her up and running...


----------



## repo_man

Awesome! A day full of win bro! That card being red/black is too much of a blessing! Lol!


----------



## giecsar

You have S.M.A.R.T. disabled. Enter the BIOS menu and enable it, the install a diagnostic tool such as HDD Health and make sure the drive's health is 100%.
Even if the drive's health is 99% it will soon die. Also check various params like the spin up of the disk (this can be caused by the disk itself or huge power load, so it may be possible that it's not the drive's fault is something goes wrong). Error rates are also important and just as an extra measure of precaution do a surface scan and see if there are any bad sectors.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
You have S.M.A.R.T. disabled. Enter the BIOS menu and enable it, the install a diagnostic tool such as HDD Health and make sure the drive's health is 100%.
Even if the drive's health is 99% it will soon die. Also check various params like the spin up of the disk (this can be caused by the disk itself or huge power load, so it may be possible that it's not the drive's fault is something goes wrong). Error rates are also important and just as an extra measure of precaution do a surface scan and see if there are any bad sectors.

Crystal Disk info is a good tool for SMART, and speedfan -
http://crystalmark.info/software/Cry...o/index-e.html


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Crystal Disk info is a good tool for SMART, and speedfan -
http://crystalmark.info/software/Cry...o/index-e.html

Indeed.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys







are we talking about the 80 gig test drive that I was trying to use? I assume we are. Yeah, that drive is sitting on my work table right about now. The new 500gb caviar black is running awesome in the intelli now.

The funny thing with that other drive, when I put it back in the other case as a second drive it stores files perfectly, just never tried to boot from it. It may have bad boot sector or something. At some point ill test it and see whats up, but for now its not a priority. Thanks for the info









I think today Im gonna have Jessie help me swap out the video card in the old p4. Theres a gf 8600 gts in there, but now I have the 8800gts 320 available again, so Ill swap out the 8600 pos, and put the 8800 in there. I'll keep the 8600 for test builds, and maybe at some point I can use it as a dedicated PPU (if I ever go sli)


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks guys







are we talking about the 80 gig test drive that I was trying to use? I assume we are. Yeah, that drive is sitting on my work table right about now. The new 500gb caviar black is running awesome in the intelli now.

The funny thing with that other drive, when I put it back in the other case as a second drive it stores files perfectly, just never tried to boot from it. It may have bad boot sector or something. At some point ill test it and see whats up, but for now its not a priority. Thanks for the info









I think today Im gonna have Jessie help me swap out the video card in the old p4. Theres a gf 8600 gts in there, but now I have the 8800gts 320 available again, so Ill swap out the 8600 pos, and put the 8800 in there. I'll keep the 8600 for test builds, and maybe at some point I can use it as a dedicated PPU (if I ever go sli)










Jessie is getting some gaming horespower then








The reccomendation to check the SMART data still stands for the new drive. I've had reallocated sectors out of the box with a seagate drive. Drives are more likely to fail within the first few months due to manufacturing errors. Mind you I have found WD's reliability nothing but impresive.


----------



## giecsar

Lol I had a 8600GTS before the 9600GT and interestingly enough it wasn't really that bad when it came out. It was quite speedy actually, I was able to play Unreal Tournament III at a decent framerate..

EDIT: WD drives are very reliable indeed, in fact after a few months of extensive use their health is still 100%. When I bought the Samsung F1 it was DOA while the Seagate Barracuda was at 97%...


----------



## N2Gaming

WD HDD's were always my favorite. Then when I built a system with a raptor. I was like verry happy and found the drive speeds, bootups, file retrievals etc etc...very impressive


----------



## CattleRustler

I use WD drives exclusively since they have the best track record for me since I have been building computers. I dont wanna date myself by saying how long that is, but lets just say most of you guys werent born yet







I dont know if wd was around all of that time, I remember using conner drives early on, but when I found wd I was impressed.

As for the 8600, yeah its not a bad card processing-wise, and it was great for when it came along, the issue now with it is it has a locked bios and it doesnt cool itself properly, and you cant use riva on it as the driver and the bios get into a fan-fight LOL







its funny to watch actually, but quite sad really. I was thinking about doing a homemade, somewhat ghetto or macguyver-ish cooling mod to it, just for fun - but again its not up on the priority list. Ill see what the next few months bring.

I need to get started on a quick build for my daughter (she wants a green computer for here, since the Gumdrop machine is at her mothers house where she lives full-time). I was thinking of doing one of those pico itx things inside a small green acrylic case (transparent) with black accents, and maybe a bright ccfl to glow it up (not using uv reactive acrylic) Just an idea at the moment tho. Then I need to start on my next major build which at this point will require some tools that I dont have, and wont have - so it requires some research for a facility that can handle and provide what I need done, and I am scared of the costs







Any of you know anything about lathing for metal ? (alu or steel bar)


----------



## hiiyah777

Man CR, that's looking even better with that 260 & 7! I'm jealous now. I want to install 7.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Dude... that's a travesty.... seriously.... there is something seriously wrong with that picture.

Ah, I know what the problem is.... try this instead, it's perfect.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823109063


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Oh, and, you want a picture of my girlfriend's hot sister? (sorry for double post)


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, thats a test bench, the keyboard an monitor are ages old
sure pm me a pic









thanks Hiyaah, just grab the beta download, its not going to be available after feb 10 iirc


----------



## Ihatethedukes

No need! Isn't she hot?


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
No need! Isn't she hot?










Errrr.....she doesn't look so hot IMO.


----------



## coffeejunky

Nooooo.....She's back....lol


----------



## P?P?!

that case has WIN written all over it


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
No need! Isn't she hot?










she actually looks like she's cold.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks PEPS








as for the demon spawn pic above, if she comes with a bag and cab fare, I'll still do that for a dollar









ok, now that I have removed the pencils from my eyes, I have an update related to the intel. Jess helped me swap a video card







...


----------



## CattleRustler

*Jessie Swaps Video Cards*

Today my not-yet three year old daughter Jessie helped me swap an 8600 gts for an 8800 gts, in my old p4 rig (backup/standby/test rig)

she makes the cutest crooked little face when posed with a challenge...
















sizing up the task








thats the 8800gts with zalman kits to go in the rig. I removed the 8600 and was ready to pop this puppy in when I realized I needed a mobo fan header for its fan







That mobo (asus p5gd2 deluxe) only has like two fan headers, not incl the cpu fan, and I had no molex to fan converters lying around







It was almost solder-mod time, but then I busted out the mobo book and asked Jess to assess the situation








she sifted thru the book to find the diagram we needed








once she found it, it was carefully studied.








she found my oversight, an unused Pwr_Fan header near the mem slots, to which I connected the gpu fan, and then we seated the card








we fired it up, installed the new drivers, and did some tests in riva 2.22 using ATITool, all ok

thank goodness I had such an astute helper








thanks for watching

















* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.0.7
* Free Download: http://www.mod2software.com/worklogc...logcreator.zip


----------



## nafljhy

she is very cute CR. that first pic made me smile.
















for raising an awesome daughter.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate


----------



## repo_man

Lol, wow, she's good! She'll make some guy a very proud bf one day. (My gf works on my computer all the time) Lol!

I'm with Naf, the first pic is too cute!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mates


----------



## Dylan

Looks good with 7. I agree with you, WD makes the best drives in my experience.


----------



## sizeak

Yep WD all the way. I have the first one I ever bought, infact its the very first HDD I bought. Has over 11k hours uptime and over 1.5k power cycles according to SMART, and it's still going strong. WIN


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Yep WD all the way. I have the first one I ever bought, infact its the very first HDD I bought. Has over 11k hours uptime and over 1.5k power cycles according to SMART, and it's still going strong. WIN










kinda funny how the prices still dictate the hardware we purchase even when we like and know another manufacturer to be better or at least have a better reputation. you & I both have hdd's not wd. I purchased my seagate for size vs price. $69.00 over 6 mo ago... If the wd had the same specks for the same price I would def have wd hdd...


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


kinda funny how the prices still dictate the hardware we purchase even when we like and know another manufacturer to be better or at least have a better reputation. you & I both have hdd's not wd. I purchased my seagate for size vs price. $69.00 over 6 mo ago... If the wd had the same specks for the same price I would def have wd hdd...


To true indeed


----------



## CattleRustler

I have to say I am pretty impressed with the gtx260 55nm die shrink, compared to my gtx280 65nm. Yes my 280 crushes the 260 in pure performance, but temperature-wise the 260 is a champ. I installed Riva Tuner 2.22 and ATiTool 0.27 beta 4 on the Intelli (which is running Win 7 beta) and did some stress testing. It averaged 1321 fps, and never exceeded 55c under load, fan profile at 70% duty cycle for that temp range, over a 15-20 minute period...










The GTX280 hits 79c at 90% fan in the same exact test, albeit with a slightly higher ambient (my office is warmer), and not to mention the fans on the intelli sound like 6 mini jet engines









Anyway this make me want to get a sick 120mm intake fan for my sig rig, and just put it on a single controller (I smell a sig rig mod coming) so that when gaming I can jack that sucker to tornado levels, then ramp it silent when just doing other stuff.

So far win 7 beta is pretty slick, and I have been giving them feedback, both good, and not so good, but mostly good


----------



## zlojack

Looking good, CR


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Zlo


----------



## sizeak

Moar modzzz!!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks PJ


----------



## CyberDruid

Excellent work


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks CD


----------



## Aawa

dood you should power off your monitor. it has fire coming out from one side of it!

that rig kicks butt, you need to take it to a lan and watch people drool!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
dood you should power off your monitor. it has fire coming out from one side of it!

that rig kicks butt, you need to take it to a lan and watch people drool!

CR if you take that to a LAN, be sure to take 2 or 3 paper towel rolls with you


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys. Been messing with win 7 on this thing, pretty cool so far.

TOP SECRET:
Be on the lookout for a new project starting today


----------



## EuroFix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*









thanks guys. Been messing with win 7 on this thing, pretty cool so far.

TOP SECRET:
Be on the lookout for a new project starting today










OMG!!!


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 







thanks guys. Been messing with win 7 on this thing, pretty cool so far.

TOP SECRET:
Be on the lookout for a new project starting today









GLaDOS?


----------



## CattleRustler

you want your sig rig cattle-modded, sizeak?
pm me


----------



## CattleRustler

regarding new project, thread may or may not start today due to idiots outside of my control

[RANT] UPS Customer Pickup - Maspeth, NY can go die!


----------



## sizeak

Wow harsh dude, Soz bout the F*** up. They sound like they suck balls. Some of the companys over here ive had stuff shipped with won't even let someone else take it when I left a note on the door....

Mod my case? You have any idea how much it would cost to ship this thing lol, the 900 weighs nearly 12kg without anything in it! Lol!

Im thinking of aquiring this soon.... here


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Im thinking of aquiring this soon.... here

Are you a musician? What is that thing for?

OH: where are my mannners? Sorry to hear that $h** about your delivery problem CR I would call the shipping company and ask to speak to the guy incharge of the outlet that you are having the problems with and if that don't work get the email address to the corporate office and put an end to the bs they are getting a way with. That is the best thing you can do to get your revenge and last word in. Huh take that scum suckers of delivery but wipes.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Are you a musician? What is that thing for?

Its a dedicated DAC/ADC. It can be used by musicians, but I'm getting it to improve my sound setup. It'll take the signal from my sound card via either, s/pdif coax or optical and will convert it to a much richer analogue sound than the sound card could achieve on its own. It can also be used for converting analogue audio signals to digital, such as from a stero system, microphone, turntable etc.

Can also be used for midi input/output and has a built in pre-amp so if I was a musician I could plug guitar or whatever straight into it for analogue-digital conversion strainto into my pc.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Its a dedicated DAC/ADC. It can be used by musicians, but I'm getting it to improve my sound setup. It'll take the signal from my sound card via either, s/pdif coax or optical and will convert it to a much richer analogue sound than the sound card could achieve on its own. It can also be used for converting analogue audio signals to digital, such as from a stero system, microphone, turntable etc.

Can also be used for midi input/output and has a built in pre-amp so if I was a musician I could plug guitar or whatever straight into it for analogue-digital conversion strainto into my pc.


 that's beochen dude


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

bah, that sucks, i am looking forward to your next under taking


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


that's beochen dude










beochen? Not sure what that means


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


beochen? Not sure what that means










Sorry OCN bleeped it out so I changed it. B 2da i 2da t 2da c 2da h 2da i 2da n in other words that's really cool.









*****en


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sorry OCN bleeped it out so I changed it. B 2da i 2da t 2da c 2da h 2da i 2da n in other words that's really cool.









*****en


Ahh right lol, guess I should have thought harder about that one lol


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks guys

If youve already read the RANT please go re-read I just posted the silliest conversation with NewEgg over the chat system


----------



## giecsar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks guys

If youve already read the RANT please go re-read I just posted the silliest conversation with NewEgg over the chat system











Dude your rant left my speechless...seriously. The UPS guys are total douchebags but man you need some anger management therapy....worse things happen to people all the time. Like that guy said you should've just grabbed a cold drink and relax.


----------



## kwudude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


thanks guys

If youve already read the RANT please go re-read I just posted the silliest conversation with NewEgg over the chat system











His Lordship awaits.


----------



## CattleRustler

@giecsar, lol its an act I put on as "Frank Rizzo" persona, but the other person doesnt know that lol

its all in fun and I wouldnt let it get stupid (physical), trust me


----------



## sizeak

That was epic dude! Slightly offtopic.... do you know any c#?


----------



## giecsar

@sizeak: *Slightly* off topic, huh? Lol









@CR: Yeah it's kinda hard to imagine a guy like you choking to death another person then haunting his family and making them pay for your parts, right before beating them to death with your bare, warm from the choking hands.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giecsar*


@sizeak: *Slightly* off topic, huh? Lol









@CR: Yeah it's kinda hard to imagine a guy like you choking to death another person then haunting his family and making them pay for your parts, right before beating them to death with your bare, warm from the choking hands.










hehe only slightly









Sorted it out now anyways


----------



## CattleRustler

.NET ruleth


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*










.NET ruleth


Well I used to (as in yesterday) hate .NET due to the fact that its intrpreted. Also I hated c# even more cos Im a C and C++ fan and C# as I said is interprted thus slower and not as good as C++.

BUT I've had to use it all day yesterday and today for my new uni module and I'm beggining to like it quite abit. Tis fun, so much easier than C++ lol


----------



## CattleRustler

it not interpretted

its jit compiled to native assembly

how dare you


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


it not interpretted

its jit compiled to native assembly

how dare you










lol, ok its compiled to the crazy microsoft psued-assembly which is interpreted









Im kinda liking it anyway, i made 0's and x's earlier for an intor to the course


----------



## CattleRustler

No
its assembly not psuedo interp anything
lets not be daft on this ok, ask around

added Jerky Boys mp3's to Rant thread
Frank Rizzo: 1 800 hows my driving
Cattle Rustler: Lawn Mower Sale


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
No
its assembly not psuedo interp anything
lets not be daft on this ok, ask around

added Jerky Boys mp3's to Rant thread
Frank Rizzo: 1 800 hows my driving
Cattle Rustler: Lawn Mower Sale










Did some reading, my bad, its compiled to bytecode then JIT to assembly by .NET upon execution


----------



## CattleRustler

right








the runtime is pure assembly


----------



## sizeak

Is it possible to put an array into a switch statement, kinda like:

switch(tackgrid[lastlocx, lastlocy])
{
case [0, 0]:


----------



## CattleRustler

I dont do c#


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
I dont do c#









Gah lol, ty anyway


----------



## OpTicaL

You should enter this mod into every PC magazine known to man. You'll probably win enough cash prizes for another build.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Optical









I need a public relations manager to do all this stuff (submit to sites, enter contests, etc, on my behalf) the job pays 25% of earnings, anyone interested?


----------



## CattleRustler

Dylan has accepted the position
welcome aboard Dylan


----------



## Dylan

Thanks CR


----------



## Kasper

This is just Epic! Going to any LAN Parties with this one?


----------



## CattleRustler

not yet, still tweaking it here and there, and want to see if I can get any publicity for it, far and wide (thats where Dylan comes in), then I might be selling it.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


not yet, still tweaking it here and there, and want to see if I can get any publicity for it, far and wide (thats where Dylan comes in), then I might be selling it.


Dude, you could probably get it featured on a TV show. There are shows out there for the game freaks. I'm sure you could get it featured. Especially with all the documentation you have.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


not yet, still tweaking it here and there, and want to see if I can get any publicity for it, far and wide (thats where Dylan comes in), then I might be selling it.


It could get out of hand and next thing you know we see you on evening magazine or some hollywood special about a software developer turned multimilionair over night. UHG Sorry I got a little carried away.









that would be sweet none the less.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry for the double post but I just found this game in win 7 and right away I thought that you could let your daughter play it on The Inteli. Looks fun for a kid at that age. Cheers with Rootbeers.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol thanks guys

(makes note for Dylan, about tv shows and "multi-millionaire" issues to look into)


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lol thanks guys

(makes note for Dylan, about tv shows and "multi-millionaire" issues to look into)

I say we get this thing on with Letterman


----------



## CattleRustler

lol


----------



## nategr8ns

Wow CR, that totally sucks.
Congratulations on the PR "guy"







. I bet G4TV would feature this on at least one show (I'm thinking AotS will be pretty easy for you to get featured on







)

Quote:



And I will be sure to have the Dark Lord of Acrylicithica, his lordship Syrillian, put an evil nasty curse on UPS for us both, ok?

3:20:07 PM Jeffrey
Ok James. Sounds great.Thank you for contacting Newegg. I hope you have an eggcellent day!


ahahaha he was probably like


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Wow CR, that totally sucks.
Congratulations on the PR "guy"







. I bet G4TV would feature this on at least one show (I'm thinking AotS will be pretty easy for you to get featured on







)


Guy


----------



## CattleRustler

hehe


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
hehe

*Tehe


----------



## nategr8ns

*fehe fihe fohe fum...he
I don't get it.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


*fehe fihe fohe fum...he
I don't get it.


TE FRICKIN' HE


----------



## sizeak

Dylan = Woman?

Or did I get the wrong end of the proverbial stick?


----------



## Dylan

Dylan is a Guy.


----------



## sizeak

In that case, I dont get it either 0.o


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


In that case, I dont get it either 0.o


wut?


----------



## CattleRustler

[cr builds a sentry]
"Sentry going up!"


----------



## repo_man

*sprays $122,000 worth of ammunition*

CRY SOME MOAAARRR


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
*sprays $122,000 worth of ammunition*

CRY SOME MOAAARRR









I think you need $122,000 moar imo







. They're still profiting!


----------



## Blitz6804

Got a great idea:

The next time OCN has a physical gathering, set up a booth in the hotel lobby. Charge people $5 to look at it, $10 to touch it, and $25 for anything past that. You will be a mutli-millionaire by weekend's end!


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, no one touches "Sasha", let alone "anything past that"
There's already been people offering to mate with the case and have Intelligence babies, for god sake









I cant have that


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
lol, no one touches "Sasha", let alone "anything past that"
There's already been people offering to mate with the case and have Intelligence babies, for god sake









I cant have that

I think it should to be donated to my someday to open PC museum as the grand master showcase pc.







ya right like that will ever happen in a million years. You know the sad part about this is, that moded case will prolly live longer then me if taken care of and put on ice "like mr walt disney" for preservation and historic value.


----------



## akeedthe

woah...this is sweet!!!! EPIC man!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
I think it should to be donated to my someday to open PC museum as the grand master showcase pc.







ya right like that will ever happen in a million years. You know the sad part about this is, that moded case will prolly live longer then me if taken care of and put on ice "like mr walt disney" for preservation and historic value.

lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
woah...this is sweet!!!! EPIC man!!!

thanks man!


----------



## Dylan

CR, got the video up on youtube, let me know if you want a link.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Dylan = Woman?

Or did I get the wrong end of the proverbial stick?

haha that was my first guess too, but then I thought about it... Dylan is not a female name...


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
haha that was my first guess too, but then I thought about it... Dylan is not a female name...

Captain Obvious strikes again.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol


----------



## Dylan

Cr, Update:

4 websites pending ( waiting on Admin reply/Permission)
1 website Posted
1 Website posted for a Magazine

And thats all for tonight. I will contact a few more magazines tomorrow.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Cr, Update:

4 websites pending ( waiting on Admin reply/Permission)
1 website Posted 
1 Website posted for a Magazine

And thats all for tonight. I will contact a few more magazines tomorrow.










Well CR there is no turning back now. That snow ball is rolling down hill and it's just gonna get bigger and bigger. Not meaning in a bad way of course but in a good way. bigger snow ball = more recognition.


----------



## N2Gaming

Sorry for the double post but I was kind of wondering why I had not gotten any new msg's from this thread. So here's a double post for a bump.









BTW I noticed you kept my comment on google.

Jan 17, 2009Mark as spam
phyco & egglehead would give this one 2 thumbs up. I give it a super duper 110% *****en mod of the year. This was one exciting computer modification to watch from start to finish. Cheers with Rootbeers.

Cheers with Rootbeers.


----------



## CattleRustler

sorry N2, every so often I check in with Dylan but havent gotten a hold of him where he lurks usually. I will try again this weekend. yeah I saw the google comments a while ago, lol. I remember the cheers with rootbeers bit. I havent checked on this stuff in a while tho. thanks


----------



## Dylan

*Lurks By* 









I will be on tonight from 7pm and on.


----------



## CattleRustler

that works, Ill stop by at 7


----------



## Dylan

I would be on now... But they don't like it when Im on messinger at work.

go figure.


----------



## CattleRustler

no worries I have Jess until 6pm anyway


----------



## N2Gaming

You guys playing TF2 or somtin???


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You guys playing TF2 or somtin???










Windows Live Messinger


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Windows Live Messinger










OK thanks, sorry for wanting to be so knowsy


----------



## CattleRustler

ill be playing tf2 by 730


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


ill be playing tf2 by 730










Do you play on a specific server w/OCN members or do you just play on what ever server has the best game going at the time you want to play?

Heck the last time I played TF2 it was a game of steal the intelligence and it seemd as if the game would never end. LOL


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
ill be playing tf2 by 730









I need to grab a copy of that game


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Do you play on a specific server w/OCN members or do you just play on what ever server has the best game going at the time you want to play?
Heck the last time I played TF2 it was a game of steal the intelligence and it seemd as if the game would never end. LOL


I've tried that but the ocn server usually has a weird game type going that I dont enjoy, I am mainly a 2fort guy so yeah, whatever server has a good amount of people and bitrate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


I need to grab a copy of that game










steam, store, purchase orange box, download, enjoy, blu team win


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I've tried that but the ocn server usually has a weird game type going that I dont enjoy, I am mainly a 2fort guy so yeah, whatever server has a good amount of people and bitrate.

steam, store, purchase orange box, download, enjoy, blu team win


Good post







Orange box FTW oh and blue team to FTW


----------



## Dylan

Either of you play L4D online?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Either of you play L4D online?


I do once in a while.


----------



## CattleRustler

I do, but usually with another friend, not an open server
pm me some info if anyone has a game tonight


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


I do, but usually with another friend, not an open server
pm me some info if anyone has a game tonight


Ive never played online with it before ( just recently got the game).

I'll hit you up about it when we talk this evening.


----------



## Dylan

Ahem... Its 10 past 7


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Ahem... Its 10 past 7


----------



## HaXXoR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Ahem... Its 10 past 7

























what planet do you live on???

its 8 : 21 here!!


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaXXoR*


what planet do you live on???

its 8 : 21 here!!



They call it earth. and its 7:24.


----------



## CattleRustler

lol tools


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


lol tools


nvidia user

*runs and hides*


----------



## CattleRustler

"...core for core, clock for clock..."


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


"...core for core, clock for clock..."


" price for price, stability for stability...."


----------



## sizeak

LIES! Its quite obvisous that its 23:58


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


LIES! Its quite obvisous that its 23:58


The thread is alive once again it only took 1.5 months to get it going again.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


The thread is alive once again it only took 1.5 months to get it going again.


We should win awards!


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


We should win awards!










Like OCN T-Shirts? ...oh wait that was yesterday. And I didn't win


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Like OCN T-Shirts? ...oh wait that was yesterday. And I didn't win










yea me either.

Going to mess with a l4d server... let me know if anyone is interested in playing.


----------



## CattleRustler

"price for price, stability for stability" makes no sense there, chief
While an nv card might be overpriced, stability is not in question, and "clock for clock, core for core" an nv card spunks facially on any ati card, 85 days a week, end of story.

crawl back in your hole, ok?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
"price for price, stability for stability" makes no sense there, chief
While an nv card might be overpriced, stability is not in question, and "clock for clock, core for core" an nv card spunks facially on any ati card, 85 days a week, end of story.

crawl back in your hole, ok?









I will debate that... ATI is doing Just as good as nvidia is in the low/mid range.

Atleast my hole, is stable.
















Have fun in green/bluescreen land


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
"price for price, stability for stability" makes no sense there, chief
While an nv card might be overpriced, stability is not in question, and "clock for clock, core for core" an nv card spunks facially on any ati card, 85 days a week, end of story.

crawl back in your hole, ok?









Really now? So why is it the 4800 series is raping the nvidia alternatives? The only one's that keep up are like 100 quid more than their ATI counter parts


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
I will debate that... ATI is doing Just as good as nvidia is in the low/mid range.

Atleast my hole, is stable.
















Have fun in green/bluescreen land









Every piece of nVidia hardware I've ever used has been unstable as hell and eventually failed









Mainly chipsets, I despise mobo's with nVidia chipsets :swearing:


----------



## Dylan

Ive had a lot of bad chipsets with nvidia, not so much with their GPU's. But hell guys, they are *******s... If you go to a pc store and try to buy a stick of ram and the seller is a douche, you gonna buy it from him, or walmart?


----------



## sizeak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Ive had a lot of bad chipsets with nvidia, not so much with their GPU's. But hell guys, they are *******s... If you go to a pc store and try to buy a stick of ram and the seller is a douche, you gonna buy it from him, or walmart?









Neither, we don't have walmart over here







lols


----------



## CattleRustler

chipsets? I am talking about GPU's F-chipsets, in that regard nvidia blows. As for "why is xxx card killing in market share blah blah" ...price If you read what I said, I said "clock for clock, core for core" nv kills ati. Every fanboy on both sides knows it.

you need two mid range ati cores to even have a chance with one nv core, plain, simple, true. no?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
chipsets? I am talking about GPU's F-chipsets, in that regard nvidia blows. As for "why is xxx card killing in market share blah blah" ...price If you read what I said, I said "clock for clock, core for core" nv kills ati. Every fanboy on both sides knows it.

you need two mid range ati cores to even have a chance with one nv core, plain, simple, true. no?

Untrue. Comparing Mid range GPU's ATI is On par, or above nvidia in most benchmarks and games.

Unless you are comparing 295's vs 4670, then what you said would make sense. But 4850 Vs 9800GTX, they are about equal.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Untrue. Comparing Mid range GPU's ATI is On par, or above nvidia in most benchmarks and games.

Unless you are comparing 295's vs 4670, then what you said would make sense. But 4850 Vs 9800GTX, they are about equal.












please show me one ati core thats "on par" with one nv core, forgetting price, and Ill say it agian... one core.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*











please show me one ati core thats "on par" with one nv core, forgetting price, and Ill say it agian... one core.


This one

Quote:



But 4850 Vs 9800GTX, they are about equal.


----------



## CattleRustler

one
core
please
kill 
me


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


one
core
please
kill 
me


The 4850 is a single core


----------



## Dylan

CR seems to be getting pretty nvidiaized... We better step back before he goes bluescreen to the face.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


CR seems to be getting pretty nvidiaized... We better step back before he goes bluescreen to the face.


ROFL, he haz gone green with envy


----------



## CattleRustler

what's ati's fastest single core card?
can it beat a gtx285?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


what's ati's fastest single core card?
can it beat a gtx285?











Probably the HD4890.

But its not out till april 9th, when the GTX 275 comes out.


----------



## CattleRustler

right, so we can only compare a yet-to-be-released card, to cards that have been out for months now. precisely my point. but anyway enough of this fanboyish sounding conversation







I am actually not a nv "fanboy" (altho it may sound like it) I have used ati cards in the past, I just currently prefer nv, and I tend to jump in whan I see people talking smack







(or perceived smack) Im not without faults.

on a lighter note I got new underwear







I got sick of tighty-whiteys so I bought a couple pairs of C-IN2 low rise jammers to try. pretty comfy I must say, but at 15$ a pop I dont think im gonna replace all the hanes whiteys right now

just thought i'd share


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


what's ati's fastest single core card?
can it beat a gtx285?











Who cares how many cores it takes to get it done? As long as their product is as fast or better, they have won. Plain and simple.

Thanks for the underwear moment... I needed that


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Who cares how many cores it takes to get it done? As long as their product is as fast or better, they have won. Plain and simple.

Thanks for the underwear moment... I needed that


And who cares what video card "wins"?

Only someone looking for e-peen.

The bottom line is, all the current top-end cards will play all current games at great settings and with eye candy. It's up to each person to choose what they want to put in their computer that they build and own with their money that they earn.

You don't have to agree with that choice, but to harp on about "better" and "winning" when what we're talking about is a few FPS is just plain silly.

Great job on the build, BTW, CR! I followed along all the way and I don't think I gave you a final congrats!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks zlojack


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
thanks zlojack









He is right...

I call a truce.









The Bickering would never end.


----------



## Blitz6804

Unless I am mistaken: An HD 4870 1 GB beats a GTX 280 whereas the GTX 280 beats an HD 4870 512 MB. That does beat the "core for core," but not the "clock for clock" as the ATi is about 148 MHz faster on the core speed. Oh well. In my experience, the video on ATi, even if at a lower framerate, tends to look nicer. They also do not play games with their customers. (I am a victim of the nForce3 + Vista + Dual core bug; nVidia is STILL jerking us around with that.)

That said...

Dylan: When do we start seeing The Intelligence on TV?


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah, the intelligence on tv


----------



## Dylan

Emailed the Mad Reader Mod division of CPU Magazine and entered the Intelligence.

If we get in... A nice cash prize is involved!


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## Dylan

Anybody know of any magazines that have a modding section, or do a " mod of the month" type of thing?

Let me know so I can check them out !


----------



## sizeak

I think Custom PC does,but thats over here in the UK


----------



## Dylan

Ill check them out anyways, thanks.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


I think Custom PC does,but thats over here in the UK










Aye. Thats not a problem though as Syr got gemini in CustomPC (I think Prosser may have had something to do with it)


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Aye. Thats not a problem though as Syr got gemini in CustomPC (I think Prosser may have had something to do with it)


Oh thats pretty kool then. Didn't know that


----------



## CattleRustler

Prosser!


----------



## Sin100

That...is....sweet!!!


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


That...is....sweet!!!


if that was directed at me regarding this case mod - thanks


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


if that was directed at me regarding this case mod - thanks










Yeah man! very good job


----------



## mcnaryxc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Emailed the Mad Reader Mod division of CPU Magazine and entered the Intelligence.

If we get in... A nice cash prize is involved!


I hate to break your spirits CR but CPU Mag only really accepts case mods that look like computer cases and were modded. They don't really accept custom case mods, which yours sort of is. Here's what the CPU Mag says:

Quote:



*Give Us Your Mod*
Have a computer mod that will bring tears to our eyes? Email photos and a description to [email protected]. We're looking for rigs that are recognizable as PCs; your Wookiee mod won't find a home here. If we include your system in our "Mad Reader mod" section, we'll help you load up your modder's toolbox with $1,500 and a one year subscription to CPU.


Who knows? Maybe I'm wrong. As long as you aren't going up against the BSG case mod....









EDIT: I know it really sucks because my next case mod(s) is going to be custom so I can't enter it. You could always enter Greenie-Poo.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcnaryxc*


I hate to break your spirits CR but CPU Mag only really accepts case mods that look like computer cases and were modded. They don't really accept custom case mods, which yours sort of is. Here's what the CPU Mag says:

Who knows? Maybe I'm wrong. As long as you aren't going up against the BSG case mod....









EDIT: I know it really sucks because my next case mod(s) is going to be custom so I can't enter it. You could always enter Greenie-Poo.











I was worried about this as well, But I figured I'd try for it anyways.

Ill try a few other mags this weekend.


----------



## CattleRustler

oh well, we'll see
good work Dylan, Ill stop by this weekend


----------



## CattleRustler

The Intelligence has been put up for Apraisal on OCN HERE

stop by and give your input if you like
thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

To be completely honest CR. Its hard to appraise a piece of art like that case.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks Tator 
just keep adding zeros


----------



## Tator Tot

I just have to figure out how much 25% of my liver & a kidney is worth.

I'll then offer you that cach...


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## nategr8ns

Sale?!?

Honestly, see if Valve will buy it from you







.


----------



## CattleRustler

where's Dylan


----------



## Dylan

*Lurks by*









Waiting on Emails from places









Keep up the work on Ice pick err grapling hook, or whatever its called


----------



## CattleRustler

lol, thanks
remember, you have a % stake in this stuff


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


lol, thanks
remember, you have a % stake in this stuff










oooh, motivation.


----------



## CattleRustler

added new forum prefix


----------



## hackintosh

Its beautiful. I wish I had skills like you man!

+1


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks for the kind words mate


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

This has inspired me on so many levels. I cant explain it


----------



## CattleRustler

glad to hear that - now build us something epic


----------



## SmasherBasher

Intelligence Red was added to my color palette long ago


----------



## CattleRustler

I think we should petition Rustoleum to officially change the name from cardinal red to The Intelligence red


----------



## feltadox1337

That was beautiful









IMO next mod should be the cake cake.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate








this mod is kinda old now (completed december 2008). If youre interested theres link in my sig to all my mod projects since I started in may 2008, until now. I havent added the most recent one thats in progress (<2> - Paul Gray Tribute, but its also linked in my sig separately)

cheers


----------



## feltadox1337

Yeah I know its old, Sub'd to it when you were still cutting out the PCI brackets to fit into the briefcase, just saw the "whole" log now XD. Being a TF2 fan makes it even more amazing XD


----------



## tensionz

Wow I remember when this was first started, haven't seen it finished until now.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks felta
lol tensionz, better late than never right ?


----------



## CattleRustler

might be putting this up for sale in OCN For Sale / Cases section this weekend.
be on the lookout if youre interested...


----------



## subliminally incorrect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


might be putting this up for sale in OCN For Sale / Cases section this weekend.
be on the lookout if youre interested...


tha is awesome news...


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mates
I'll notify here when its up


----------



## Striker36

some one is going to have one of the COOLEST cases ever made.


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks mate








hopefully it will sell here on ocn - we'll see


----------



## CattleRustler

The Intelligence case is up for sale here on OCN - the duration is limited so act now if youre interested:

http://www.overclock.net/cases/88224...lerustler.html

thanks


----------



## B3RGY

now put a moniter in it, a keyboard, trackpad, and Wc, and it'll be a pimp'd WCing laptop


----------



## MobileHacker

Awesome!


----------



## CattleRustler

thanks, and it can be yours for one low price


----------



## SmasherBasher

wait you never sold it?


----------



## mmirgkaz

sorry i drooled just a little bit


----------



## protzman

Awesome mod! Now try and take it on an airplane!


----------



## nategr8ns

So.... Can anybody find pictures? Even the youtube video is down.


----------



## CattleRustler

Nate, I will try and upload the video to my youtube space


----------

